# **** Seiko Prospex SPB151/153 "Captain Willard" Reissue Owners Thread ****



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

We've got a great thread going about spotting the new 6105 Willard reissues out in the wild, but with more owners popping up I thought we'd open an "official" owners thread.

So this thread is dedicated to Seiko's 2020 reissues of the legendary 6105. *SPB151 *- black dial on bracelet & *SPB153 *- olive green dial on silicone.

Owners - please post your photos, reviews and impressions of these models! Non-owners and soon-to-be-owners - discuss and enjoy!


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Haven't seen any green in the wild yet. Looking forward to seeing those!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Soon (I hope) to be owner here (151). Local Seiko AD has told me to expect it in sometime this month of July. For you lucky owners that already have one, would appreciate more pics from different angles and of the case back. There are plenty of head on shots already but please include those also with stated wrist size. Would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Haven't seen any green in the wild yet. Looking forward to seeing those!


There you are, gotta love instagram


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Are the hands half brushed half polished like the 62MAS re-issue? Hard to tell from the photos.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

rcorreale said:


> Are the hands half brushed half polished like the 62MAS re-issue? Hard to tell from the photos.


It does look that way to me from the photos but we'll need an actual owner to confirm.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Here's a nice video showing the dynamic green color



https://m.facebook.com/groups/1637331283210491?view=permalink&id=2672653186344957



Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

rcorreale said:


> Are the hands half brushed half polished like the 62MAS re-issue? Hard to tell from the photos.


Highly doubt this to be the case both here and on the 62MAS reissue. They simply have this sword like shape/bevel to them thus reflecting the light differently.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Highly doubt this to be the case both here and on the 62MAS reissue. They simply have this sword like shape/bevel to them thus reflecting the light differently.


Not so, owners of the new 62MAS re-issue have verified the hands are half brushed and half polished as have some of the usual on line reviewers like Hodinkee, Fratello, etc.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

h_zee13 said:


> Here's a nice video showing the dynamic green color
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link not working for me.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

MONVMENTVM said:


> Highly doubt this to be the case both here and on the 62MAS reissue. They simply have this sword like shape/bevel to them thus reflecting the light differently.


They are half brushed half polished on the 6R3MAS


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

rcorreale said:


> Not so, owners of the new 62MAS re-issue have verified the hands are half brushed and half polished as have some of the usual on line reviewers like Hodinkee, Fratello, etc.


I stand corrected then... interesting design choice by Seiko there to say the least.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> Link not working for me.


Sorry I linked from the mobile app and for some reason it doesn't work
Try this: Seiko Watches

EDIT: If it doesn't work then it might be because the group is private


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

MONVMENTVM said:


> I stand corrected then... interesting design choice by Seiko there to say the least.


Yes it is an interesting design element. Those that have the watch like it very much.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

rcorreale said:


> Are the hands half brushed half polished like the 62MAS re-issue? Hard to tell from the photos.


They're highly polished on the 151/153. There is an angle/bevel on the hour hand. Even the second hand is polished. They match the hour markers also highly polished.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, just got a call from the AD that the watch is in. Since they're 45 min. away I'll most likely get there on Saturday to have a look at it unless I decide to take some time off from work before then which is highly likely. I told him when I inquired about getting one that I would only purchase if it had no defects, so we'll see.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

h_zee13 said:


> Sorry I linked from the mobile app and for some reason it doesn't work
> Try this: Seiko Watches
> 
> EDIT: If it doesn't work then it might be because the group is private


Yep, the group is private. I downloaded it and uploaded here, poor quality but better than nothing









seikoo


Watch "seikoo" on Streamable.




streamable.com


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

oiljam said:


> They're highly polished on the 151/153. There is an angle/bevel on the hour hand. Even the second hand is polished. They match the hour markers also highly polished.


Ok thanks so high polish 100%, no half and half then.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sambation said:


> Yep, the group is private. I downloaded it and uploaded here, poor quality but better than nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a Facebook group so if you're on Facebook you can join it.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

rcorreale said:


> Ok thanks so high polish 100%, no half and half then.


Yep. They look good.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Another one









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tndude (Apr 24, 2018)

Sambation said:


> There you are, gotta love instagram
> 
> Excellent! Great find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Interesting how the bezel’s coin edge is machined- very triangular teeth. Seems less “coin” edge than some of the aftermarkets bezels.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Notice how the bezel insert seems green at certain lighting conditions and brown in others. That old Seiko voodoo magic at work.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmeisenzahl (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice!!!! Can't wait to get my hands on a 151 in the U.S. from an AD.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Is it true the bezel is bi-rotating, that it turns both ways?
If so, I think that may be a deal breaker for me unfortunately. Everything else about the watch is just about perfect (except for maybe the slightly elongated case shape, but that’s not that big of a deal to me).


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Iron swan said:


> Is it true the bezel is bi-rotating, that it turns both ways?
> If so, I think that may be a deal breaker for me unfortunately. Everything else about the watch is just about perfect (except for maybe the slightly elongated case shape, but that's not that big of a deal to me).


I thought that being a modern diver's watch (adhering to the ISO requirements) meant that it had to have a unidirectional bezel, but on trying to certify this, I've not come across this, so not sure where I got that from! But, I'm pretty certain that this, along with every other modern Seiko Diver has a unidirectional bezel.


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

Iron swan said:


> Is it true the bezel is bi-rotating, that it turns both ways?
> If so, I think that may be a deal breaker for me unfortunately. Everything else about the watch is just about perfect (except for maybe the slightly elongated case shape, but that's not that big of a deal to me).


Can confirm it's unidirectional.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

I read the hands on the 153 are brushed and the 151 is polished.

I should be one of the first to receive the 151 from an US AD as I pre-ordered. I'll be sure to post pics.

The green is tempting... Might have to add that one later.


----------



## HaiovR (May 1, 2020)

Great pics everyone)


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Bugster said:


> Can confirm it's unidirectional.


It's unidirectional. Only spins one way.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

oiljam said:


> It's unidirectional. Only spins one way.


Awesome, thanks guys! 
I was surprised (and disappointed) when I saw it was bi-directional. The reviewer must have meant Uni-directional and misspoke.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice pics !


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Quick pic of mine...


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

I've had mine a week today and been keeping an eye on the timekeeping. It seems to run a 0/-1 spd on the wrist. I take it off at night and laid flat gains about 5 seconds overnight. Crown up or down gains 1 or 2 seconds. That's pretty good so far.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Bugster said:


> I've had mine a week today and been keeping an eye on the timekeeping. It seems to run a 0/-1 spd on the wrist. I take it off at night and laid flat gains about 5 seconds overnight. Crown up or down gains 1 or 2 seconds. That's pretty good so far.
> 
> View attachment 15347504


Nice, what's your wrist size if you don't mind sharing? Also is that an Uncle Seiko strap? How do you find the bracelet?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

oiljam said:


> Quick pic of mine...


Very nice! Can I ask what's your wrist size? And how's the bracelet?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Sambation said:


> Very nice! Can I ask what's your wrist size? And how's the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


7" I think. It's not a big watch, it wears quite small due to its lug to lug height. It fits me very nice and it's extremely comfortable.

As for the bracelet, it's great. It fits well and is very comfortable. I have no inclination to swap it for something better, as I have with the Turtle and MM300. The only thing that I could live without is the divers extension. To me all it does is extend the size of the clasp, though it doesn't affect comfort.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

rcorreale said:


> Are the hands half brushed half polished like the 62MAS re-issue? Hard to tell from the photos.


I believe the SPB153 has half polished hands like the 62MAS re-issue (SPB14X).
While the SPB151 has full polished hands.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Wonder how long it will take for one of you brave souls to mod this. It needs a gorgeous blue sunburst dial and the machined bezel inserts like the Save the Oceans Great White edition.


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

Sambation said:


> Nice, what's your wrist size if you don't mind sharing? Also is that an Uncle Seiko strap? How do you find the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


My wrist size is about 6.75 and round In shape. I'm very happy with the fit. The strap is uncle seiko. I also have the chocolate bar style which looks good too. The bracelet in my opinion is excellent. Comfy with lots of adjustment. Only slight negative is the fold over part of the clasp does rattle a bit. I only keep swapping it on to straps because I think it looks so good on these rubbers.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Bugster said:


> My wrist size is about 6.75 and round In shape. I'm very happy with the fit. The strap is uncle seiko. I also have the chocolate bar style which looks good too. The bracelet in my opinion is excellent. Comfy with lots of adjustment. Only slight negative is the fold over part of the clasp does rattle a bit. I only keep swapping it on to straps because I think it looks so good on these rubbers.


I do agree, it deserves a rubber strap


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Could someone post a comparison size picture of the new Willard Turtles vs the SRP's

thanks


----------



## rawmanjones (Sep 25, 2009)

Only seen on the gram, but I'm definitely picking up the green when available.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Simon said:


> Could someone post a comparison size picture of the new Willard Turtles vs the SRP's
> 
> thanks


Not my photos but here's a good comparison
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

Bugster said:


> I've had mine a week today and been keeping an eye on the timekeeping. It seems to run a 0/-1 spd on the wrist. I take it off at night and laid flat gains about 5 seconds overnight. Crown up or down gains 1 or 2 seconds. That's pretty good so far.
> 
> View attachment 15347504


This watch looks outstanding on a waffle, imho.


----------



## rawmanjones (Sep 25, 2009)

Woodpuppy said:


> Wonder how long it will take for one of you brave souls to mod this. It needs a gorgeous blue sunburst dial and the machined bezel inserts like the Save the Oceans Great White edition.


Yes! Blue sunburst would be amazing.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Sambation said:


> Yep, the group is private. I downloaded it and uploaded here, poor quality but better than nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! That green actually has a sunburst effect; I thought it was matte. Now I'm questioning whether or not I want the green over the black.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Nice! That green actually has a sunburst effect; I thought it was matte. Now I'm questioning whether or not I want the green over the black.


In a way I'm glad it hasn't come out in Canada yet because I still can't make up my mind on which I want more. The green is just so cool and has that nice sunburst effect. Also the bezel changes color depending on the angle and lighting..so dynamic. Also it comes on the rubber strap which I really like the looks

Then there is the black one. Which is more versatile and just a classic look. Comes on bracelet, which in a way is a better option because there are many great rubber strap options out there

I also can't decide between the SPB141 and SPB149 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

h_zee13 said:


> In a way I'm glad it hasn't come out in Canada yet because I still can't make up my mind on which I want more. The green is just so cool and has that nice sunburst effect. Also the bezel changes color depending on the angle and lighting..so dynamic. Also it comes on the rubber strap which I really like the looks
> 
> Then there is the black one. Which is more versatile and just a classic look. Comes on bracelet, which in a way is a better option because there are many great rubber strap options out there
> 
> ...


I just picked up the 151 yesterday from an AD (pics. to come soon). They had the green one there as well so I got to see them both side by side. I knew before going there that black would be my choice because I wanted the bracelet and am partial to black dials to begin with. The green was very nice as far as the dial goes but I couldn't warm up to some of the off green muddy looking shades that the bezel gave off under varying lighting conditions. Just my personal preference of course. They also had the brown/gold 62mas on rubber strap which I tried on also. Oh my, it was a very tough decision as that one was very nice but in the end the bracelet, stop light seconds hand and overall aesthetics of the 151 Willard won the day for me but I'm probably going to need one of those 62mas reissues at some point. It was really nice on the wrist.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> I just picked up the 151 yesterday from an AD (pics. to come soon). They had the green one there as well so I got to see them both side by side. I knew before going there that black would be my choice because I wanted the bracelet and am partial to black dials to begin with. The green was very nice as far as the dial goes but I couldn't warm up to some of the off green muddy looking shades that the bezel gave off under varying lighting conditions. Just my personal preference of course. They also had the brown/gold 62mas on rubber strap which I tried on also. Oh my, it was a very tough decision as that one was very nice but in the end the bracelet, stop light seconds hand and overall aesthetics of the 151 Willard won the day for me but I'm probably going to need one of those 62mas reissues at some point. It was really nice on the wrist.


Oh man the "muddy" look of the bezel is the only thing that turns me off a bit.

I was initially set on getting one of the 62mas first, but I'm leaning towards the Willard for the same reasons as you

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Picked up the 151 Willard from AD yesterday and it's everything I could have hoped for. No alignment issues, looks and wears like a dream on the awesome bracelet. I have the SRP777 Turtle and the King Turtle, the Willard wears much better and is more comfortable. The Turtle gives the appearance of sitting up much higher on the wrist where as the 151 looks like it melts into the wrist in comparison, thats the best way I can describe it. It also visually appears smaller on the wrist. Just a great looking and wearing watch. Ad also had the green Willard in the case which I looked at but had my heart set on the black dial with bracelet and since it didn't disappoint in person it was the one to come home with me. Also asked for and received a pretty decent discount of 18%. Wish they would have gone more but really wasn't expecting any on a new release so I was happy with that. I think the stop light seconds hand is my favorite dial feature, it's just so cool looking and the bright red accent makes it super easy to pick up at a glance. And we all know how important it is to know the time right down to the second!

On a side note, they also had the brown/gold 62mas reissue which I fondled and tried on. It took a lot of will power not to change my mind and pick that one instead. Tons of wow factor on the wrist in terms of comfort and looks, just incredible and I'm sure I'll end up with one of the variants down the road as I won't be able to get it out of my mind. It has a more refined classy look compared to the more toolish look of the Willard. You can't go wrong with either, just depends on your personal preference.

Anyway, here are some cell phone pics I just took a short while ago, my wrist is exactly 7" for reference and sort of a combination of flat/round, not completely one or the other if that makes sense.

I know the bezel looks misaligned in some of the pics but it's the distorted refraction of light due to the bevel on the outer crystal edge making it look that way. It lines up perfectly. Would never have made the purchase if it were like that in the flesh.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm spamming this thread I know, but I can't help it.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> I'm spamming this thread I know, but I can't help it.


Nah, you crack on with those photos - I'm certainly enjoying em!


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Great photos everyone, congrats to the new owners. These X-Willards look great.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

This was uploaded sometime ago (props to the member that photoshopped the images). I think it deserves to be on this thread to serve as inspiration to all lucky owners who might fancy jazzing things up with rubber, stock or otherwise.. _Ahem, Uncle Seiko GL_


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

rcorreale said:


> I'm spamming this thread I know, but I can't help it.


Curious where in the U.S. this is in stock. Can you divulge? Thanks.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

konners said:


> This was uploaded sometime ago (props to the member that photoshopped the images). I think it deserves to be on this thread to serve as inspiration to all lucky owners who might fancy jazzing things up with rubber, stock or otherwise.. _Ahem, Uncle Seiko GL_
> 
> View attachment 15349809


I'd put it on a waffle, tire tread or chocolate bar strap

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm waiting for the Uncle Seiko Waffle to come back into stock. Seems like most things on the UK site is sold out. There is an alternative on Amazon which I am told is very good but I'm holding out of an Uncle Seiko. Anyone else had the Hima waffle?









Hima 20mm Watch Strap Silicone Soft Rubber Replacement Black Watch Band for Men and Women Rubber Waffle Strap Suitable for Seiko Watch and Other Flat Direct Mouth Watches : Amazon.co.uk: Watches


Hima 20mm Watch Strap Silicone Soft Rubber Replacement Black Watch Band for Men and Women Rubber Waffle Strap Suitable for Seiko Watch and Other Flat Direct Mouth Watches : Amazon.co.uk: Watches



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

oiljam said:


> I'm waiting for the Uncle Seiko Waffle to come back into stock. Seems like most things on the UK site is sold out. There is an alternative on Amazon which I am told is very good but I'm holding out of an Uncle Seiko. Anyone else had the Hima waffle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked in with Uncle Seiko UK about a couple of straps and was told roughly 4 weeks.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

konners said:


> I checked in with Uncle Seiko UK about a couple of straps and was told roughly 4 weeks.


Ha. Martin told me the same just this week. I think it's just a case of keep checking in. If I see them in stock I'll let you know. I'm also thinking of buying the GL831. Love the flat vent, never had a waffle before.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

oiljam said:


> Ha. Martin told me the same just this week. I think it's just a case of keep checking in. If I see them in stock I'll let you know. I'm also thinking of buying the GL831. Love the flat vent, never had a waffle before.


Ha, yeah - Kicking myself I didn't pick up what I wanted the other week when I saw them in stock! Likewise, I'll let you know. The flat vent has fast become my favourite, especially as it comes in a shortened length, more suited to my wrist, and it's oh so supple! The waffle looks top, but the keepers are a little loose, and I'm unable to get the perfect fit - either too loose or too tight. The GL has more holes and closer together, so easier to get it feeling comfortable.. Goodness, the number of times I've banged on about the GL.. beginning to feel I sound like a broken record stuck on repeat!


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

In for info. My AD's Seiko rep is stopping by next week.

My 775 has been a trusted companion and has been through thw ringer with me to include a movement replacement. The 151/153's smaller size and date (no day) window is intriguing.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

danshort said:


> Curious where in the U.S. this is in stock. Can you divulge? Thanks.


Hannoush jewelers, West Farms Mall, Farmington, CT.

They didn't have them in stock until I went in and told him I'd buy it if he got one. Took him about 2 weeks to get it in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

oiljam said:


> Ha. Martin told me the same just this week. I think it's just a case of keep checking in. If I see them in stock I'll let you know. I'm also thinking of buying the GL831. Love the flat vent, never had a waffle before.


Feeling lucky that I ordered my Uncle Seiko waffle and tropic straps the same day I placed my order for the 143.


----------



## GPWatches (Jun 20, 2020)

Yeah, wrong thread.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

GPWatches said:


>


Wrong thread for this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> Picked up the 151 Willard from AD yesterday and it's everything I could have hoped for. No alignment issues, looks and wears like a dream on the awesome bracelet. I have the SRP777 Turtle and the King Turtle, the Willard wears much better and is more comfortable. The Turtle gives the appearance of sitting up much higher on the wrist where as the 151 looks like it melts into the wrist in comparison, thats the best way I can describe it. It also visually appears smaller on the wrist. Just a great looking and wearing watch. Ad also had the green Willard in the case which I looked at but had my heart set on the black dial with bracelet and since it didn't disappoint in person it was the one to come home with me. Also asked for and received a pretty decent discount of 18%. Wish they would have gone more but really wasn't expecting any on a new release so I was happy with that. I think the stop light seconds hand is my favorite dial feature, it's just so cool looking and the bright red accent makes it super easy to pick up at a glance. And we all know how important it is to know the time right down to the second!
> 
> On a side note, they also had the brown/gold 62mas reissue which I fondled and tried on. It took a lot of will power not to change my mind and pick that one instead. Tons of wow factor on the wrist in terms of comfort and looks, just incredible and I'm sure I'll end up with one of the variants down the road as I won't be able to get it out of my mind. It has a more refined classy look compared to the more toolish look of the Willard. You can't go wrong with either, just depends on your personal preference.
> 
> ...


Very nice, it looks great on your wrist, congrats!

Thanks for the pics and mini-review, especially your thoughts on how it wears in comparison with SRP turtles. My wrist is a shade below 7" and I'm hoping it will indeed wear significantly smaller. Looking at your photos the crystal, coin-edge bezel and dial are a step above the turtle and justifies the price increase.
Hoping to take a closer look in my local Seiko AD soon.


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

rcorreale said:


> Hannoush jewelers, West Farms Mall, Farmington, CT.
> 
> They didn't have them in stock until I went in and told him I'd buy it if he got one. Took him about 2 weeks to get it in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I checked with Toppers and was told Seiko isn't telling them when or how many watches they will receive.


----------



## DickoryDoc (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Is it me or are the spring bars located quite low down in the lugs? Whenever I see a rubber strap fitted they seem to sit low down in the case and look a little odd. It may just be the angle of the photos. But just looking at the lug holes, they seem low and quite away from the case.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

oiljam said:


> Is it me or are the spring bars located quite low down in the lugs? Whenever I see a rubber strap fitted they seem to sit low down in the case and look a little odd. It may just be the angle of the photos. But just looking at the lug holes, they seem low and quite away from the case.


I hadn't noticed this until you mentioned it and it appears as if your observation is correct. If so, that's a good reason to stick with the OEM bracelet/strap. That would make me nuts.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmm, more food for thought. I'm stuffed!


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> They also had the brown/gold 62mas on rubber strap which I tried on also. Oh my, it was a very tough decision as that one was very nice but in the end the bracelet, stop light seconds hand and overall aesthetics of the 151 Willard won the day for me but I'm probably going to need one of those 62mas reissues at some point. It was really nice on the wrist.


I tried on the 62mas today and was surprised at how dull the steel bezel looks. Aluminum anodized is the way to go, or ceramic, or lacquered aluminum for that matter. Am I the only one who finds the steel bezel is a big swing and a miss? The watch is otherwise fantastic, but I think my decision is made and I'll be going with a 151 once it's available.


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> I hadn't noticed this until you mentioned it and it appears as if your observation is correct. If so, that's a good reason to stick with the OEM bracelet/strap. That would make me nuts.


I suppose this means low from a side profile perspective? Thus rendering the hole closer to the case back than the dial side. If so then I'm noticing it too.

Perhaps owners of the 153 could chime in with a side profile shot of how the spring bar holes sit on the stock rubber strap?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Clint Pockets said:


> I tried on the 62mas today and was surprised at how dull the steel bezel looks. Aluminum anodized is the way to go, or ceramic, or lacquered aluminum for that matter. Am I the only one who finds the steel bezel is a big swing and a miss? The watch is otherwise fantastic, but I think my decision is made and I'll be going with a 151 once it's available.


The bezel insert on the 151 is about as dull as you can get but it looks great contrasted against the shiny sapphire crystal and shiny metal coin edge. Aesthetically works very well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

rcorreale said:


> The bezel insert on the 151 is about as dull as you can get but it looks great contrasted against the shiny sapphire crystal and shiny metal coin edge. Aesthetically works very well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. If the 151 had a shiny ceramic bezel, the bling factor would have been too much. I'm finding it hard to photo how bling this watch is. It almost sparkles in certain lights with the wide angled cut sapphire and the highly polished hands and hour markers. I always thought the Sub Ceramic I had was just too bling. The dull bezel on this just brings it back slightly to being the tool watch it's supposed to be.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Agree they seem to be a bit low, a thick strap definitely a must. The OEM fits nice though and NATOs will work great I think.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCQOvf1qSE8/



oiljam said:


> Is it me or are the spring bars located quite low down in the lugs? Whenever I see a rubber strap fitted they seem to sit low down in the case and look a little odd. It may just be the angle of the photos. But just looking at the lug holes, they seem low and quite away from the case.


----------



## DickoryDoc (Jan 25, 2016)

oiljam said:


> Is it me or are the spring bars located quite low down in the lugs? Whenever I see a rubber strap fitted they seem to sit low down in the case and look a little odd. It may just be the angle of the photos. But just looking at the lug holes, they seem low and quite away from the case.


They're not too low IMO. Compared to my 51MAS which were drilled about 2mm too low and made the bottom of the strap protrude under the case back. No such issue on the Willard.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

tiki5698 said:


> Agree they seem to be a bit low, a thick strap definitely a must. The OEM fits nice though and NATOs will work great I think.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCQOvf1qSE8/


Yes that doesn't look bad at all. As you say it's going to need a thick strap to fill the gap. Anyone got a picture of it on a GL831?


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Put mine on the rubber from my 777 turtle ...


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Dino7 said:


> Put mine on the rubber from my 777 turtle ...
> View attachment 15351758


I didn't think these would fit. I do have a BC284 flat vent that I might look at later. 22mm though. Tight squeeze I thought.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

oiljam said:


> I didn't think these would fit. I do have a BC284 flat vent that I might look at later. 22mm though. Tight squeeze I thought.


Let us know how the 284 works, I have one also and would be interested to know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

oiljam said:


> I didn't think these would fit. I do have a BC284 flat vent that I might look at later. 22mm though. Tight squeeze I thought.


a slight squeeze buts fits fine , used to wear my Sla033 on it before I sold it .


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Those lume plot inlays look to be the puffy/shiny type"clouds" used on the new turtles, is that so? My preference would be for the flatter, matter type inlays used on the originals.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Hale color said:


> Those lume plot inlays look to be the puffy/shiny type"clouds" used on the new turtles, is that so? My preference would be for the flatter, matter type inlays used on the originals.


Yes, you are correct on the lume plots.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

So here is the 151 on a 22mm BC284 flat vent. It looks good but it's a tight fit. I'm not overly convinced about the amount of spring bar shows beyond the 22mm strap but it's convinced me the 20mm GL831 is going to look great. Might have to buy a waffle and GL831 now.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks good 👍 I will be buying a chocolate bar Uncle Seiko once shipping etc gets back to more normal times .


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Dino7 said:


> Looks good  I will be buying a chocolate bar Uncle Seiko once shipping etc gets back to more normal times .


Are all Uncle Seiko straps made of the same material, i see there's a softer V2 now? I've never had an Uncle Seiko rubber strap. Would anyone know if they're as soft as the BC284 (watchgecko) strap that has a vanilla scent. For some reason the flat vent BC284 isn't available in 20mm.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

I prefer the classic black but this is nice.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

oiljam said:


> So here is the 151 on a 22mm BC284 flat vent. It looks good but it's a tight fit. I'm not overly convinced about the amount of spring bar shows beyond the 22mm strap but it's convinced me the 20mm GL831 is going to look great. Might have to buy a waffle and GL831 now.


Looks good and thanks for doing that!


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Great watches! Just beware any Aussies of a guy called Christophe Britton from Queensland selling these. He is a scammer.


----------



## formula44 (Jul 18, 2020)

Sambation said:


> There you are, gotta love instagram
> 
> View attachment 15346520
> 
> ...


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

46 mm

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

oiljam said:


> Are all Uncle Seiko straps made of the same material, i see there's a softer V2 now? I've never had an Uncle Seiko rubber strap. Would anyone know if they're as soft as the BC284 (watchgecko) strap that has a vanilla scent. For some reason the flat vent BC284 isn't available in 20mm.


From memory, the GL is about as soft and flexible as the BC, it's a very similar rubber and also has the vanilla scent (not too strong I should add). Not all US are the same composition: my Waffle is rather plastic like and the keepers don't do their job too well.


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

Just for info those wanting to go with rubber, watchgecko now offer a waffle type strap in 20mm.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Bugster said:


> Just for info those wanting to go with rubber, watchgecko now offer a waffle type strap in 20mm.


Yes I saw that yesterday. Are they new? I'm sure I looked recently and the search brought up nothing for waffle. 
As for the looks of it, does it look odd that it tapers immediately? Think I'll wait for some reviews on it first, it's not of the Italian BC type so may not be as soft. 
Wonder why they don't do a 20mm 284? Surely there's a market for it.


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

oiljam said:


> Yes I saw that yesterday. Are they new? I'm sure I looked recently and the search brought up nothing for waffle.
> As for the looks of it, does it look odd that it tapers immediately? Think I'll wait for some reviews on it first, it's not of the Italian BC type so may not be as soft.
> Wonder why they don't do a 20mm 284? Surely there's a market for it.


I was looking the other day and didn't see them. That taper does look like a bit of a miss but might be ok in the flesh. I got an uncle Seikos a few weeks ago but out of stock now and sounds like it'll be a few weeks before it's restocked.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Enjoyed this new video...


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Hopefully someone will make aftermarket DOUBLE domed crystals. I’m hung up on the single-dome distortion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks so good on waffle


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

powerband said:


> Hopefully someone will make aftermarket DOUBLE domed crystals. I'm hung up on the single-dome distortion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The crystal looks great on this watch, the distortion is part of the charm which should be embraced.

I respect your personal criticism but really there's no need for a crystal replacement. It looks great as is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Sambation said:


> Looks so good on waffle
> View attachment 15354474


That does look good. Vintage style!


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> The crystal looks great on this watch, the distortion is part of the charm which should be embraced.
> 
> I respect your personal criticism but really there's no need for a crystal replacement. It looks great as is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it a "dome" or just beveled?


----------



## myboys72 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have the Green Willard on order along with a SPB149. Can’t wait to get them on my wrist and include some pics.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Woodpuppy said:


> Is it a "dome" or just beveled?


Both


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

rcorreale said:


> The crystal looks great on this watch, the distortion is part of the charm which should be embraced.
> 
> I respect your personal criticism but really there's no need for a crystal replacement. It looks great as is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you like the crystal as is, and I'm sure most people here accept a single-domed glass. I have plenty of single-domed sapphire crystals on watches (most of which were boutiques and often lower-end pieces) and it's not my cup of tea. The milky "rippled" distortion on a single-domed sapphire should not be confused with the warm distortion of a true plastic/hesalite crystal. Everything else about the SPB151/3 is great, but I'll be hoping for and seeking an upgraded aftermarket double-domed crystal.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I’d rather have a flat beveled edge crystal. Even better if it were recessed a bit within the bezel.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Woodpuppy said:


> I'd rather have a flat beveled edge crystal. Even better if it were recessed a bit within the bezel.


I would even choose a crystal that's flat on top but domed underneath.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

powerband said:


> I would even choose a crystal that's flat on top but domed underneath.


Interesting. I guess I don't really know what the dining does. Closest thing I have is my Dad's 7009-8079 which has an acrylic crystal. I guess it's domed?


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Great looking piece!


oiljam said:


>


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

2 weeks on and it's only gained 12 seconds total. Would probably be even less if I hadn't laid it flat overnight a couple of times. This eclipses my COSC Tudor BB58 which gains about 5 spd. I know I'm still in the honeymoon period but love this watch.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Just put mine on SC for anyone in the UK who looking to buy.









SOLD: Seiko SPB151J1 Willard - UK Sale


For sale is my Seiko Willard SPB151J1. Condition is excellent as you would expect on a nearly new watch. You may find the odd hair line with the loop but you won't be disappointed in its condition. Lovely watch and very comfortable, only selling as I prefer a G Shock these days. Comes with...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

Does the crown screw in buttery smooth or does it have a coarse feeling when screwing it in and unscrewing it?


The great John Holmes wears a digital watch and Ron Jeremy wears Crocs.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Georgewg said:


> Does the crown screw in buttery smooth or does it have a coarse feeling when screwing it in and unscrewing it?
> 
> The great John Holmes wears a digital watch and Ron Jeremy wears Crocs.


On mine I wouldn't say it's buttery smooth but it's not bad at all, I wouldn't call it coarse either. Somewhere in between.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmeisenzahl (Mar 10, 2006)

Got mine today!


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

Mine arrived today.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Congrats! All these pictures are making it real hard for me not to pull the trigger on one 😜


Lifer24 said:


> Mine arrived today.
> View attachment 15356590


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Guys to confirm, this has a 20mm lug width? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> On mine I wouldn't say it's buttery smooth but it's not bad at all, I wouldn't call it coarse either. Somewhere in between.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How would you compare the screwing down of the crown on the 6105 to the SRP777? The crown on the SRP777 tends to feel very coarse and not smooth at all when screwing it in. When you say that the 6105's crown is somewhere in between, do you mean that it still feels coarse as you are screwing the crown in on the 6105, but not that coarse? Is it much much less coarse than the SRP777 or about the same? I own an SRP777 and the screw down crown on mine is very coarse and there's some "resistance" when threading it into the tube to the point where I have to keep unscrewing the crown a few times in order so I can gently screw the crown back onto the tube threads so I can get the "right feeling" so the crown can feel smoother screwing into the threaded tube. Do you know what I mean? I'm OCD about the crown when it feels very coarse and when it feels like it's threading with "resistance". So I gently unscrew it and gently try to keep re-threading the crown back on the threaded tube until it can thread itself smoother on the threaded tube. I did this 2 nights ago when I reset the time on my SRP777. After I reset the time, I unthreaded and threaded the crown on the tube like 15 to 20 times very gently so I can try to "break it in" and make it screw in smoother. This is the first time that I fiddled with the crown for 15 to 20 times. I never did this before to my watch since I got it brand new over 2 weeks ago. I was very gentle rethreading the crown in but I still felt resistance because the crown felt coarse while I was screwing it on the threaded tube. When this occurred, I stopped screwing the crown in and I unscrewed the crown out all the way and then gently res-crewed it back in on the threaded tube. I don't want to strip the crown or the tube, so that's why I stopped from screwing the crown in any further. I unscrewed the crown all the way out and tried over again and the crown finally screwed in all the way on the tube, but it screwed in all the way very coarsely. I hope that I didn't do any damage to the threads on the crown or to the threads on the tube by unscrewing and screwing the crown on my watch so many times the other night. It currently takes about 5 rotations to screw the crown on the threaded tube securely on my watch. Is that about the right amount of rotations that it takes to screw the crown completely in on the threaded tube on the SRP777? About 5 rotations?

The great John Holmes wears a digital watch and Ron Jeremy wears Crocs.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just arrived! Looking good on my 7" wrist


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> Just arrived! Looking good on my 7" wrist


Looks the business!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

20mm confirmed! 


Chronomatic said:


> Guys to confirm, this has a 20mm lug width?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Georgewg said:


> How would you compare the screwing down of the crown on the 6105 to the SRP777? The crown on the SRP777 tends to feel very coarse and not smooth at all when screwing it in. When you say that the 6105's crown is somewhere in between, do you mean that it still feels coarse as you are screwing the crown in on the 6105, but not that coarse? Is it much much less coarse than the SRP777 or about the same? I own an SRP777 and the screw down crown on mine is very coarse and there's some "resistance" when threading it into the tube to the point where I have to keep unscrewing the crown a few times in order so I can gently screw the crown back onto the tube threads so I can get the "right feeling" so the crown can feel smoother screwing into the threaded tube. Do you know what I mean? I'm OCD about the crown when it feels very coarse and when it feels like it's threading with "resistance". So I gently unscrew it and gently try to keep re-threading the crown back on the threaded tube until it can thread itself smoother on the threaded tube. I did this 2 nights ago when I reset the time on my SRP777. After I reset the time, I unthreaded and threaded the crown on the tube like 15 to 20 times very gently so I can try to "break it in" and make it screw in smoother. This is the first time that I fiddled with the crown for 15 to 20 times. I never did this before to my watch since I got it brand new over 2 weeks ago. I was very gentle rethreading the crown in but I still felt resistance because the crown felt coarse while I was screwing it on the threaded tube. When this occurred, I stopped screwing the crown in and I unscrewed the crown out all the way and then gently res-crewed it back in on the threaded tube. I don't want to strip the crown or the tube, so that's why I stopped from screwing the crown in any further. I unscrewed the crown all the way out and tried over again and the crown finally screwed in all the way on the tube, but it screwed in all the way very coarsely. I hope that I didn't do any damage to the threads on the crown or to the threads on the tube by unscrewing and screwing the crown on my watch so many times the other night. It currently takes about 5 rotations to screw the crown on the threaded tube securely on my watch. Is that about the right amount of rotations that it takes to screw the crown completely in on the threaded tube on the SRP777? About 5 rotations?
> 
> The great John Holmes wears a digital watch and Ron Jeremy wears Crocs.


You may want to try the waxed floss technique. Gently floss the thread of the crown tube. It will clear any debris, and will leave a light layer of wax to aide the screwing of the crown. Repeat as necessary.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

gshock626 said:


> Just arrived! Looking good on my 7" wrist


Congrats an looks great on that waffle too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Has anybody taken calipers to it and produced some accurte measurements? I am especially interested in the actual
thickness of this watch, from the caseback to the top of the dome? and also, interested to know how much of that thickness is dome ( in other words, what's the dimension from the caseback to the top of the bezel ?)

i'd love to see an accurate measurement from anyone, thanks.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

L84AD8 said:


> 20mm confirmed!


Ty!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Has anyone measured the bezel diameter? That's a good way to assess how big (SPB051) or small (SPB077) a watch wears.


----------



## tiha (Jul 15, 2011)

Can anyone tell how the bracelet links are held together? Is it a pin & collar system or something else?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Joll71 said:


> Has anyone measured the bezel diameter? That's a good way to assess how big (SPB051) or small (SPB077) a watch wears.


i agree, it would also be nice to know if it's skx/6309 compatible. or shoot, 6105 compatible. isn't there one wis
out there who can give us the accurate dimensions of this watch? thickness, too?


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

tiha said:


> Can anyone tell how the bracelet links are held together? Is it a pin & collar system or something else?


pins and collars


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

demof1 said:


> pins and collars


The collars are in the middle link or in the top link (I mean is a panic to put them in place or not) ? Thanks


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

konners said:


> You may want to try the waxed floss technique. Gently floss the thread of the crown tube. It will clear any debris, and will leave a light layer of wax to aide the screwing of the crown. Repeat as necessary.


That's a great idea! My SRPD21 turtle was my first hacking/manual winding Seiko movement, and compared to my SKX the crown feels very different when screwing it down. I can feel it winding. Is that possibly what @Georgewg is describing as "coarse"?


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Bugster said:


> View attachment 15355727
> 
> 
> 2 weeks on and it's only gained 12 seconds total. Would probably be even less if I hadn't laid it flat overnight a couple of times. This eclipses my COSC Tudor BB58 which gains about 5 spd. I know I'm still in the honeymoon period but love this watch.


Nice combo with the strap @Bugster where did you get the strap? Waffle or chocolate bar? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Seiko finally did it right.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

How is someone already selling one of these second-hand? (see link to FS thread above)? That was quick!!!!

FWIW I'm going to hold off on this, wait a few months until enough members here have gotten over the newness and want the next big thing, and then I'll make my move. Yes, I want one of these. But I can wait.


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

MacTruck said:


> Seiko finally did it right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta say here, Seiko has been getting it right for a very long time! Though if you mean they've gotten the Willard re-issue right, I'm with you. The release last year of the luxury Willard was not really in keeping with the fact that this is a so-called tool watch.


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

babbsky said:


> Nice combo with the strap @Bugster where did you get the strap? Waffle or chocolate bar? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's an uncle Seiko chocolate bar. I have the waffle too and that also looks good. Going to try a tyre tread too when it's back in stock.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

VoyTirando said:


> Gotta say here, Seiko has been getting it right for a very long time! Though if you mean they've gotten the Willard re-issue right, I'm with you. The release last year of the luxury Willard was not really in keeping with the fact that this is a so-called tool watch.


Yeah the SLA033 is wrong on multiple levels except dimensions. This new Willard nails the memory of the original.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

6105-8110 1976, SLA033, SBDC111 Japan only


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Dimensions

Thickness
6105-8110 1976 - 12.7mm
SLA033 - 13.1mm
SBDC111 Japan - 14mm

From Spring bar to spring bar
6105-8110 1976 - 46.8mm
SLA033 - 45mm
SBDC111 Japan - 42.5mm

End to end
6105-8110 1976 - 48.1mm
SLA033 - 49.5mm
SBDC111 Japan - 46.1mm

Width just above the crown curve
6105-8110 1976 - 44.5mm
SLA033 - 44.9mm
SBDC111 Japan - 42mm

Bezel
6105-8110 1976 - 41mm
SLA033 - 42.2mm
SBDC111 Japan - 40.2mm


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

MacTruck said:


> Dimensions
> 
> Thickness
> 6105-8110 1976 - 12.7mm
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the great comparisons! There's a lot to like about all 3.

Not sure why Seiko didn't just match the case shape exactly to the original, it's the most pleasing to my eye anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

"Green is good"

The Seiko "Green Beret"


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

From the Seiko 2020 Spring and Summer Catalog


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Went to an AD after work and purchased one on the spot, managed a little discount as well. As a former owner of the SLA033, i do prefer the case dimensions on the SPB, as its alot more wearable on my wrist which is 7.25inches. 
Took it off the bracelet as soon as i got home. Trying to decide if i should go waffle strap or a flat vent.....
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

For those wondering about the bracelet, it's really nice and suits the watch beautifully.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

MacTruck said:


> Dimensions
> 
> Thickness
> 6105-8110 1976 - 12.7mm
> ...


That lug to lug measurement makes it seem squat like the mini turtle. I'm liking! ?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> For those wondering about the bracelet, it's really nice and suits the watch beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure if this has been established, but is it a genuine three piece link, or a single piece looking three piece?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

ck13 said:


> Went to an AD after work and purchased one on the spot, managed a little discount as well. As a former owner of the SLA033, i do prefer the case dimensions on the SPB, as its alot more wearable on my wrist which is 7.25inches.
> Took it off the bracelet as soon as i got home. Trying to decide if i should go waffle strap or a flat vent.....
> 
> 
> ...


Uncle Seiko flat vent 👌


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

MacTruck said:


> Dimensions
> 
> Thickness
> 6105-8110 1976 - 12.7mm
> ...


This post - and all the others with thoughtful IRL shots - with the measurements and side-by-sides.... Truly awesome. Thanks for taking the time to measure, shoot, and post.

Something that jumped out at me immediately is the dial of the SLA is the most faithful to the original, lacking the Prospex branding. But otherwise the new one gets everything right. I like this much more than I hoped I would.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Woodpuppy said:


> That's a great idea! My SRPD21 turtle was my first hacking/manual winding Seiko movement, and compared to my SKX the crown feels very different when screwing it down. I can feel it winding. Is that possibly what @Georgewg is describing as "coarse"?


There is a winding sensation to be felt on the on a manual wind, and it's definitely a different sensation to that of a coarse/rough crown. Winding is obviously with cadence, whilst a ****ty crown feels just that!


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

konners said:


> That lug to lug measurement makes it seem squat like the mini turtle. I'm liking! 👍


i agree, shortening the wheelbase was a great move. and i'm really considering this watch, but i feel like i've got
to try it on, the part that i'm missing is that 50 years ago they could build a 12.7mm thick dive watch and now it's got to be 14mm....is some of that 14mm dome? it looks to be about 1mm of dome from the one true side view i've seen...


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

peterr said:


> i agree, shortening the wheelbase was a great move. and i'm really considering this watch, but i feel like i've got
> to try it on, the part that i'm missing is that 50 years ago they could build a 12.7mm thick dive watch and now it's got to be 14mm....is some of that 14mm dome? it looks to be about 1mm of dome from the one true side view i've seen...


I'm suspecting the 14mm includes the embossing on the case back.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

It wears like a 6309 turtle.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Bugster said:


> Thanks. It's an uncle Seiko chocolate bar. I have the waffle too and that also looks good. Going to try a tyre tread too when it's back in stock.


@Bugster 
Thanks for your reply.. I also have the Waffle and Tyre Thread straps from Uncle Seiko 22mm for my Turtle and 7002-7020 awesome straps... will get the Chocolate Bar and Waffle 20mm for my future Willard hehe. Cheers and enjoy your watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

MacTruck said:


> It wears like a 6309 turtle.


man, well, that is brilliantly helpful. thank you so much, because in my mind, my 6309 are as big as i want to go, the turtle re-issues are too big for me, and i think it's not only the case but the bezel, too..it seems to me that it'll wear a little bit smaller than a 6309. i'm getting my calipers out tomorrow 

i would love to see a side view of the two, side-by-side.

how much do you think embossment on the back contributes to thickness (14mm) and how much does dome contribute to thickness?


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

Joined the club today 










Here is a uncommon comparison shot with my 39mm SBCM025. Both have 20mm lug widths 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

ck13 said:


> Went to an AD after work and purchased one on the spot, managed a little discount as well. As a former owner of the SLA033, i do prefer the case dimensions on the SPB, as its alot more wearable on my wrist which is 7.25inches.
> Took it off the bracelet as soon as i got home. Trying to decide if i should go waffle strap or a flat vent.....
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

The OG Marine Master strap would look awesome on these 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Spring-Diver said:


> Congratulations
> 
> The OG Marine Master strap would look awesome on these
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep Im leaning towards picking up the original MM300 strap.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

ck13 said:


> Yep Im leaning towards picking up the original MM300 strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one ?


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

My Willard-X has landed! Very impressed.










Unboxing and impressions video:


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sambation said:


> My Willard-X has landed! Very impressed.
> 
> View attachment 15359264
> 
> ...


Very nice and congrats! I think Willard-X should be the nickname that sticks for this watch.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Sambation said:


> My Willard-X has landed! Very impressed.
> 
> View attachment 15359264
> 
> ...


How could a JDM release let that pip pass QC?


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

Crazy Cajun said:


> ould a JDM release let that pip pass QC?


Apparently even the JDM require QC fails to verify authenticity


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> Very nice and congrats! I think Willard-X should be the nickname that sticks for this watch.


Not "Lil Willy"?!


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

John Frum said:


> Apparently even the JDM require QC fails to verify authenticity


Gotta pay extra for that privilege and authenticity.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Wistshots said:


> Not "Lil Willy"?!


LOL, no, that one won't work.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

I'm calling the green one "The Green Beret".


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, I’ve been away from Seiko for a while, for reasons I’ve noted previously, but this one has had my attention since the get-go and I ordered the 151 yesterday......maybe it will drag me back down the dark hole of Seikoness once again!


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

It's a slippery slope!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

MacTruck said:


> I'm calling the green...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The green Willard-X looks great. That's on my radar, since I already have the black-dial SLA033.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

When is Canada gonna get this!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Testing out an isofrane...im thinking it might be a bit too thick.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wangany16 (Jul 21, 2016)

Loving mine. Just got lucky today.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Love how the indices interact with the sunlight.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Had to open up my "Japan Only" model because of a hair inside on the dial.

"Sigh"










So if the case is made in china, how are seiko's now any different than say Armida watches? They do the same thing. China case, seiko movement. That "WP" means Wuhan Province .

I think for the price of this watch, this is really sad.

It also says "JAPAN" on the back of the case. So "JAPAN" on the back and "CHINA" on the inside. False advertising?



















I expect this guy to be making my seiko.










Not this guy.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

My SLA033


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

MacTruck said:


> Had to open up my "Japan Only" model because of a hair inside on the dial.
> 
> "Sigh"
> 
> ...


I didn't think this would be fully made in Japan at this price point, but I just wanted to say your two photos at the bottom of the post gave me a good laugh 

Also, WP = Wuhan Province? Not sure if that is a joke or you are serious, I had no idea.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Mine is running +10s per day so far. Could be better but could definitely be worse.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Using a bracelet from my SBDC055


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

How do these compare to the SLA033? Almost the same? Theyre better?


----------



## quantoid (Apr 19, 2020)

Well done to those who picked one up—I’m seriously considering getting one myself. Do any of you also have an SKX? If so, would you mind posting a side-by-side photo for comparison? My SKX is about as large as I want to go so I’m hoping they wear similarly. The new turtles are awesome but too big for my taste.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

fallingtitan said:


> When is Canada gonna get this!


Mine should be here today or tomorrow, does that count?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

ck13 said:


> Testing out an isofrane...im thinking it might be a bit too thick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually really like it on that ISO......will try mine on one when it shows.....although the bracelet looks pretty dang good!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

fallingtitan said:


> When is Canada gonna get this!


........my non-smart ass answer.......

Halifax Watch Co has them as a preorder....









Seiko Prospex - 6105 Divers' Re-Craft - Black Dial


SPB151J1 - 1970 Diver's Watch Reinterpretation. Designed for those who treat life as the ultimate adventure, the Seiko Prospex line meets every challenge




halifaxwatch.com





......but no pricing info on there....


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

I just got mine, and it's really well done, much nicer in person than any picture I'll manage to post. It feels gigantic to me right now, but that's because I've been rotating two 39mm watches. Will have to see if I get used to it. If I hadn't bought it directly from an AD I'd suspect it was not a real Seiko, because everything lines up perfectly. The bezel action is better than any Seiko I've had before, including higher end LEs. The beveled crystal is sweet, they got that just right, if I remember right it's just like my old 6105. I think Seiko really got this one right. The only thing missing for me is a date window surround, but I guess they have to hold something back from the much more expensive LE.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> ........my non-smart ass answer.......
> 
> Halifax Watch Co has them as a preorder....
> 
> ...


Yea every one has it as pre-order sigh.

I just need it as quick as possible to do a YouTube video for it. Looks like it's going to be next month unfortunately

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

quantoid said:


> Well done to those who picked one up-I'm seriously considering getting one myself. Do any of you also have an SKX? If so, would you mind posting a side-by-side photo for comparison? My SKX is about as large as I want to go so I'm hoping they wear similarly. The new turtles are awesome but too big for my taste.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go. I think it wears smaller than a turtle but slightly larger than an SKX.









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## quantoid (Apr 19, 2020)

jswing said:


> Here you go. I think it wears smaller than a turtle but slightly larger than an SKX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photo. They almost look identical in size but like you said, the reissue is slightly larger. I think I could live with that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

quantoid said:


> Thanks for the photo. They almost look identical in size but like you said, the reissue is slightly larger. I think I could live with that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As I took the photo I thought they looked the same but I guess the flared sides of the reissue make it just a bit bigger. But it's not TOO big IMO. I don't like big watches, I sold the LE 6105 reissue because I found it too big, same with Turtles. I was hesitant to buy this but I'm glad I did.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Brothers


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

here's a photo next to a 6309, looks pretty close to me, i don't know which is bigger....this is not my photo, what i'd really like to see from any of you is side views next to a 6309 or an skx, i am really curious about the actual thickness of this watch...

i also wonder if anyone can comment on bezel size, is this 6105 6309/skx compatible when it comes to bezel insert swaps? if i buy one, i might want to preserve the original insert and put the wear and tear on an aftermarket piece.


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

MacTruck said:


> Brothers


Oooo I like those SLA It has the right balance between case, dial, hands that the SPB151J doesn't really have but SPB will do, mine coming on Monday


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

jswing said:


> Here you go. I think it wears smaller than a turtle but slightly larger than an SKX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Seiko may have hit the sweet spot with this, sizewise.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Enjoying mine more and more each day


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mine arrived.....Seiko May have bought me back into the fold!

will size the bracelet later, and on an iso right now.....

love the case, the size, the stop light seconds, and that sweet crystal!


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

I prefer the missing date window frame. Easier to ignore the date I can't see and will never set


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Is anyone in the US getting discounts on these? Just sold a couple watches and feel the urge to splurge!


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

I called a dealer in California, no stock yet, supply chain bottlenex etc.


----------



## waltamaniac (Oct 14, 2016)

Mine was just delivered today, purchased from Seiya Japan. Haven't sized the bracelet yet so I threw it on a Bartona Bands Silicone strap. SBDC109


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Mine is +12 Sec./24 hours and yours.


----------



## TSD (Jan 1, 2015)

jswing said:


> I just got mine, and it's really well done, much nicer in person than any picture I'll manage to post. It feels gigantic to me right now, but that's because I've been rotating two 39mm watches. Will have to see if I get used to it. If I hadn't bought it directly from an AD I'd suspect it was not a real Seiko, because everything lines up perfectly. The bezel action is better than any Seiko I've had before, including higher end LEs. The beveled crystal is sweet, they got that just right, if I remember right it's just like my old 6105. I think Seiko really got this one right. The only thing missing for me is a date window surround, but I guess they have to hold something back from the much more expensive LE.


Mine arrived in the same shipment, and we both got nice examples. This 6105 redux is definitely a bright spot for 2020 releases. Lord knows we needed one!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

subdiver said:


> Mine is +12 Sec./24 hours and yours.


Mine is +8 on the wrist (12hr period) and +20 when left dial up at night

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Back on the waffle.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Here's a better one ,
Only joking , STAY SAFE


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

subdiver said:


> View attachment 15362033


Mine says hey there!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So I sized the bracelet and put it back on......5 mins and back on rubber, as this is clearly better that way!

not an uncle Seiko, but a waffle style that I picked up somewhere else that I can't remember! Watch Gechko maybe?

anyways, rubber it is!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

.......seems I can size a bracelet, but not actually get the date right!

so here we are on leather, with the correct date!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats to all of the new owners! Has anyone who pre-ordered from Topper gotten theirs?


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Picked this little beauty up earlier this afternoon and I think Seiko absolutely nailed it with this one . The colour of the dial & bezel insert , the strap & overall feeling of the watch puts it in the top 5 Seiko watches for me . I can't recommend a look at it in flesh watch more than this ref .And my local Seiko AD gave a 15% off the price too .


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Botched, read next


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

tiki5698 said:


> Is anyone in the US getting discounts on these? Just sold a couple watches and feel the urge to splurge!


Check with Toppers in Burlingame Ca. I got my 149 there and I think they had a few Willards as well.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks! I'll give them a call, I really want this watch but I can wait a few months if it means I can get one at a discount.



brash47 said:


> Check with Toppers in Burlingame Ca. I got my 149 there and I think they had a few Willards as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

anrex said:


> View attachment 15363077
> View attachment 15363078


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

There is something absolutely right about this watch.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

I like the way the dial & bezel react to the light , it goes from a light olive to almost black .


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

One of the most comfortable watches ive ever worn. The short lug to lug + famous cushion case is a winner, i can go all day and forget im wearing a dive watch.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

ck13 said:


> One of the most comfortable watches ive ever worn. The short lug to lug + famous cushion case is a winner, i can go all day and forget im wearing a dive watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


It's definitely comfortable.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Bad news. I removed the bezel insert and measured it to see if an SKX insert would fit and the answer is no. The Willard X bezel insert is smaller than the SKX. Grrrrr.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

MacTruck said:


> Bad news. I removed the bezel insert and measured it to see if an SKX insert would fit and the answer is no. The Willard X bezel insert is smaller than the SKX. Grrrrr.


that is bad news, i was thinking of buying one today, or trying to. i wonder, and i have not seen this directly
from anyone, yet, what is the actual thickness of this watch?


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

peterr said:


> that is bad news, i was thinking of buying one today, or trying to. i wonder, and i have not seen this directly
> from anyone, yet, what is the actual thickness of this watch?


14mm from crystal to embossing. 13.2 without.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On an iso this morning, again, and I think I prefer this to the other options I have tried.... nice and thick, comfy, and a good look I like!

........and another of my JDMs, Kilo the lady Akita


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Not being able to immediately mod it is a deal-breaker?!? I’m sure aftermarket support will grow around this reference if it sells well.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Woodpuppy said:


> Not being able to immediately mod it is a deal-breaker?!? I'm sure aftermarket support will grow around this reference if it sells well.


Nobody said it was a deal breaker. It's an awesome watch. You just can't use any skx or 6309 inserts.

Oh and i have not been able to get the bezel off at all due to the precision fit.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

MacTruck said:


> Nobody said it was a deal breaker. It's an awesome watch. You just can't use any skx or 6309 inserts.
> 
> Oh and i have not been able to get the bezel off at all due to the precision fit.


not a deal breaker for me either, but good to know...some seikos come with a space between the bezel and case that makes it easier to take the bezel off ( mini turtles, i'm thinking of.) others don't want you to mess with it, sort of like opening the hood of a car and seeing a big plate there....personally, i pop bezels and change inserts all the time, so
i'm glad to know that's not such an option with this one...


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

peterr said:


> not a deal breaker for me either, but good to know...some seikos come with a space between the bezel and case that makes it easier to take the bezel off ( mini turtles, i'm thinking of.) others don't want you to mess with it, sort of like opening the hood of a car and seeing a big plate there....personally, i pop bezels and change inserts all the time, so i'm glad to know that's not such an option with this one...


I inferred, apparently incorrectly, from your post that not being able to swap parts might change your mind about trying to buy one. I stand corrected.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Willard-X and Turtle reissue side by side


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

By the way, that's not the black Willard x, that's the Green Beret.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Woodpuppy said:


> I inferred, apparently incorrectly, from your post that not being able to swap parts might change your mind about trying to buy one. I stand corrected.


well, what i'd really want to do with this dia-shield-coated watch is take the original bezel insert out, put any reasonable replacement back in, wear it with relative impunity, and be able to re-assemble it as relatively minty.
but damn, that's a fairly complicated sceneario to fore-see  harder still, i had a 6105-8110 on my wrist when my
house burned to the ground, and it was my only watch for a few months of devastated aftermath, i sold it,
and i bought two others and they always just reminded me of a period of devastation, and i re-sold them, too.
and how can i know whether this one will remind me of the same? or not. so that would be part of my reasoning in wanting to keep it pretty fresh. but i really do want one, partly so i can swim with it, and have a relatively impervious
version of a 6105.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

MacTruck said:


> By the way, that's not the black Willard x, that's the Green Beret.


really? wow. sometimes i can't tell dark blue from black, but this looks black to me too, i must really be getting old....
it's a gorgeous watch either way, i've been considering buying the green one instead of the black...i really appreciate all of your info....


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

p.s really appreciate the side view too. that's a much smaller watch than the sla, which is really convincing me about it. my original 6105's always felt a bit large, too.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

peterr said:


> well, what i'd really want to do with this dia-shield-coated watch is take the original bezel insert out, put any reasonable replacement back in, wear it with relative impunity, and be able to re-assemble it as relatively minty.
> but damn, that's a fairly complicated sceneario to fore-see  harder still, i had a 6105-8110 on my wrist when my
> house burned to the ground, and it was my only watch for a few months of devastated aftermath, i sold it,
> and i bought two others and they always just reminded me of a period of devastation, and i re-sold them, too.
> ...


That's a hard thing, losing your home. I don't know how I would react. I think I'd be grateful the sweet vintage watch was the one that "made it out", but I get that it could just be a bad reminder. In which case it would really suck that that's the one that made it out! The Seiko cushion cases are my favorite. I also love 4 o'clock crowns.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

What I do not like so much of those new SPB151 153 is the crown, too simple IMO and not in line with the style of the watch.

Therefore do you know if the crown of the SLA033 can be installed on the SPB151 ?

Same approach for the dial (I like better the silver framed date window), can the SLA033 dial be installed on those SPB151 ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Mine arrived yesterday.

*Can someone pretty please (with sugar on top) post a pic of it on the MM300 rubber strap? *


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Engi said:


> What I do not like so much of those new SPB151 153 is the crown, too simple IMO and not in line with the style of the watch.
> 
> Therefore do you know if the crown of the SLA033 can be installed on the SPB151 ?
> 
> ...


they look to be very different sizes, check out the side-view photos above, and they have different movements, i don't know about the crown, but i imagine the dials are too different to swap. maybe you can make a tiny frame for the window? i can think of harder things to do....


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Well gents, I found an AD that gave me a discount and placed an order for a SPB151! When the new 2020 models were announced I was actually all fired up for the SPB147 but the more I looked at them, the more I liked the willards more. Such a cool case shape and I love chamfered crystal over the matte black dial.

I've actually never seen Apocalypse Now and personally I like the association with Naomi Uemura better as I am of Japanese descent.

Just got confirmation it's going to be shipped on Monday so I'm super stoked!


----------



## mazantini (Oct 20, 2013)

Can you tell me they measure 20mm Waffle Strap for Various Models - Version 2 (v.2) Uncle Seiko ? 75mm for the short end and 130mm ?


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Can any of the owners of the olive variant weigh theirs with the stock strap please?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

sierra11b said:


> Mine arrived yesterday.
> 
> *Can someone pretty please (with sugar on top) post a pic of it on the MM300 rubber strap? *




























I sold my MM300 awhile back and deleted my pictures with Uncle Seiko rubber straps. Above pictures I kept are with a Micah Dirksen Vintager French canvas with leather backing and an Erika MN on the bottom. Hope that helps.


----------



## quantoid (Apr 19, 2020)

Would a kind soul post a side-by-side pic of their turtle reissue and this new release? Preferably from the top so those of us who haven’t ordered one yet can see the size difference? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Sambation said:


> Willard-X and Turtle reissue side by side





quantoid said:


> Would a kind soul post a side-by-side pic of their turtle reissue and this new release? Preferably from the top so those of us who haven't ordered one yet can see the size difference? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out Sambation's video above. He's got some good comparisons between the Willard and Turtle.


----------



## wangany16 (Jul 21, 2016)

Not the best photo but hopefully helpful. I think the main difference is fit and finish and thinness. My turtle is modded w a super dome but even stock it's thicker than the Willard.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Better run through the jungle


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

wangany16 said:


> View attachment 15365674
> Not the best photo but hopefully helpful. I think the main difference is fit and finish and thinness. My turtle is modded w a super dome but even stock it's thicker than the Willard.


The turtle is thinner.


----------



## wangany16 (Jul 21, 2016)

MacTruck said:


> The turtle is thinner.


Think you're right. Doesn't feel that way tho.


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

I've a 151 on order for Brisbane, Australia. I have a SRP775 which, despite my sub 7" wrist, I've never felt is too large. It might look big on me, but it doesn't wear big. So it will be very interesting to get the Willard X. I've had a few "homages" over the years. Some good, some not so. But they all wore well, as only a Willard does. But as soon as I saw this new Seiko I didn't hesitate to pull the trigger. I've never spent anywhere near this amount of money on a Seiko before, AU$1,995, but I didn't think twice. It has all the hallmarks of an instant classic and I can't wait for mine to arrive. Here's the 775 Turtle on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice! ?

Agree, I think the 151 will be a classic. I've tried on the turtle a few times but the cushion case made it wear quite large on my 7.25" wrist, more so on bracelet. So I think this smaller 151 will be a perfect fit, especially with the smaller 20mm lug width which is the perfect size on me for a daily driver.



magic man said:


> I've a 151 on order for Brisbane, Australia. I have a SRP775 which, despite my sub 7" wrist, I've never felt is too large. It might look big on me, but it doesn't wear big. So it will be very interesting to get the Willard X. I've had a few "homages" over the years. Some good, some not so. But they all wore well, as only a Willard does. But as soon as I saw this new Seiko I didn't hesitate to pull the trigger. I've never spent anywhere near this amount of money on a Seiko before, AU$1,995, but I didn't think twice. It has all the hallmarks of an instant classic and I can't wait for mine to arrive. Here's the 775 Turtle on my 6.75" wrist.
> View attachment 15366012


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Trying out the 153 on a couple of different straps ,I think I'll leave it on The Zulu diver for a few days ,


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Would someone be able to take a side shot on a NATO? How much does it 'float' above the wrist? Hoping it wears well because I have a ton of natos I want to put on it lol. Unfortunately my (now sold) aquaracer was not a good fit...


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

peterr said:


> they look to be very different sizes, check out the side-view photos above, and they have different movements, i don't know about the crown, but i imagine the dials are too different to swap. maybe you can make a tiny frame for the window? i can think of harder things to do....


Thanks a lot. Anyone can confirm if the SLA033 crown could fit the SPB151 ? Thanks in advance


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

ooo that's noice, thanks for the pic!



MacTruck said:


>


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

MacTruck said:


>


How do you find wearing it on the braclet?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

ck13 said:


> How do you find wearing it on the braclet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Excellent. Best Seiko bracelet I've seen.


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

tiki5698 said:


> Nice! ?
> 
> Agree, I think the 151 will be a classic. I've tried on the turtle a few times but the cushion case made it wear quite large on my 7.25" wrist, more so on bracelet. So I think this smaller 151 will be a perfect fit, especially with the smaller 20mm lug width which is the perfect size on me for a daily driver.


Yes, especially as I have a bag full of 20mm straps ready to go. I doubt that I'll even size the bracelet to start with


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

magic man said:


> Yes, especially as I have a bag full of 20mm straps ready to go. I doubt that I'll even size the bracelet to start with


 .

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Anybody wants to let go of their bracelet PM me.


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

Discovered something interesting. I ordered a 151 from the Seiko Boutique, which is basically Seiko Australia, to be delivered to me in Brisbane. They’ve just confirmed shipment and a 5 year warranty as it is supplied direct from Seiko. What warranty has everyone else got? Is this an “Australia only” deal?


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

This one is at home for me on a NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

magic man said:


> Discovered something interesting. I ordered a 151 from the Seiko Boutique, which is basically Seiko Australia, to be delivered to me in Brisbane. They've just confirmed shipment and a 5 year warranty as it is supplied direct from Seiko. What warranty has everyone else got? Is this an "Australia only" deal?


I think that's unique to Seiko boutique. They give extended warranty on all purchases.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

natrmrz said:


> This one is at home for me on a NATO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BTW, I'm selling my bracelet for anyone interested. I'm just not a bracelet guy but wanted the SPB151. Just DM me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

aalin13 said:


> I think that's unique to Seiko boutique. They give extended warranty on all purchases.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up mate 👍 Nice to get a little something back for paying full price 👍


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

MacTruck said:


> Anybody wants to let go of their bracelet PM me.





natrmrz said:


> BTW, I'm selling my bracelet for anyone interested. I'm just not a bracelet guy but wanted the SPB151. Just DM me.


Looks like you two should make a connection...


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

natrmrz said:


> BTW, I'm selling my bracelet for anyone interested. I'm just not a bracelet guy but wanted the SPB151. Just DM me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sold!

Sorry for the spam but just wanted to follow ho considering all the interest I've been getting. Thanks everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Just scored a 153 for $1033, can't wait!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

the green is a looker.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> the green is a looker.
> 
> View attachment 15367539


Great duo you've got there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

rcorreale said:


> Great duo you've got there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks! After going through dozens and dozens of Seiko's from Seiko 5 to Spring Drive these are the only 2 I have left. This new Willard is a winner. Not a big surprise for anyone I would imagine.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> thanks! After going through dozens and dozens of Seiko's from Seiko 5 to Spring Drive these are the only 2 I have left. This new Willard is a winner. Not a big surprise for anyone I would imagine.


Really like mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

green for the win!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Wave vent vs isofrane
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

How do you guys with the green one like the strap? Is it a lint magnet? I got the 151 because I wanted the black dial, but am not a bracelet guy, so I'm thinking of trying to hunt down the rubber strap. I don't know if it's even available yet separate from the watch. Meanwhile I'm wearing mine on US tropic.









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

rcorreale said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





jswing said:


> How do you guys with the green one like the strap? Is it a lint magnet? I got the 151 because I wanted the black dial, but am not a bracelet guy, so I'm thinking of trying to hunt down the rubber strap. I don't know if it's even available yet separate from the watch. Meanwhile I'm wearing mine on US tropic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally feel its the best rubber strap that Seiko has put out yet. I also think its' better than just about any aftermarket rubber strap except the new Fluoro rubber straps that are showing up. Ive only got one day with my strap and no lint yet. It doesn't feel like silicone but some rubber compound. If I can find the SLA037 blue strap I will buy that for my SLA017.

Tire tread and chocolate bar seem like good options for rubber on this watch too (in terms of looks)


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> I personally feel its the best rubber strap that Seiko has put out yet. I also think its' better than just about any aftermarket rubber strap except the new Fluoro rubber straps that are showing up. Ive only got one day with my strap and no lint yet. It doesn't feel like silicone but some rubber compound. If I can find the SLA037 blue strap I will buy that for my SLA017.
> 
> Tire tread and chocolate bar seem like good options for rubber on this watch too (in terms of looks)


Thanks, that's a great endorsement, I'll call the AD I got the watch from and see if they can order one. I was also going to get the tire tread. I've always liked that but unfortunately let my last one go with whatever watch it was on.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

ck13 said:


> Wave vent vs isofrane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At first I went with the iso and then I take a second look at the wavy rubber strap and think, that looks pretty cool too! Auch a beautiful watch. Seiko nailed it with this imho. Wear it in good health. Hoping to land one myself soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

All I'm asking for is the weight of these on stock rubber or some equivalent, please, anyone? The MM200s are circa 120g on stock silicon - I'm hoping for less than that.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

lastshotkid said:


> At first I went with the iso and then I take a second look at the wavy rubber strap and think, that looks pretty cool too! Auch a beautiful watch. Seiko nailed it with this imho. Wear it in good health. Hoping to land one myself soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!. Yep, i think the case shape blends nicely with the wave vent strap.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

The 151 arrived this morning. Less than 48 hours since being ordered on Sunday, pretty impressive. I know that some comparison shots have already been done with the SRP, but i thought I'd give a few extra for good measure. 
They are very similar in size, but wear very differently. The 151 is much lighter and wears more like a 40mm sub than the Turtle.


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

Some fun with straps. Haven't even bothered sizing the bracelet.
Bond nato, carbon fibre weave, tropical rubber, black nato, "antiqued" leather zulu and RAF zulu. Decided to go with the tropical for now as it looks just right.


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

So, some thoughts on the 151. Case finish is similar to the SRP, perhaps just a little better on the polished surfaces. Bezel is great. Super smooth and almost feels like it's damped. Insert is silk paint, almost like an old fashioned crackle black, very nice and lines up perfectly. Crystal is beautiful. Catches the minute markers and elongates them. Crown action Is good, similar to the SRP, but the SRP crown is larger and a little easier to grip. Lume is like every other Seiko diver - fabulous. 
But it wears just like I remember. Fabulously. 
second pic shows better detail on the vintage style tropical strap. 
For those of you who can't decide whether to pull the trigger or not. I'd say do it. I guarantee that you will love it on your wrist and every watch guy will look at it when you enter a room!


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

jswing said:


> How do you guys with the green one like the strap? Is it a lint magnet? I got the 151 because I wanted the black dial, but am not a bracelet guy, so I'm thinking of trying to hunt down the rubber strap. I don't know if it's even available yet separate from the watch. Meanwhile I'm wearing mine on US tropic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snap!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

I have the 153 & think the supplied rubber strap is one of the best Seiko have done , but I have tried it on a couple of different straps and think it's a bit of a strap monster . However I would like to add the 151 bracelet to my options , if anyone has one for sale could you please let me know .


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Just pulled the trigger and ordered the SBDC109 from Seiya. Can't wait!


----------



## statuswan (Jun 17, 2019)

Any opinions on how this would look on a 6 inch wrist? I'm thinking it's gonna be hard to find somewhere to try it on for sometime, but I'm not convinced I should pre order just yet... 

Sent from my SM-G988W using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

statuswan said:


> Any opinions on how this would look on a 6 inch wrist? I'm thinking it's gonna be hard to find somewhere to try it on for sometime, but I'm not convinced I should pre order just yet...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988W using Tapatalk


Just my "opinion" as you asked but I think it would be a bit much for a 6" wrist.

If there are any Seiko AD's near you they might have one in stock to try. If not you can ask them to order one with the stipulation you may or may not purchase. That's what I did with mine and they had no problem keeping it for sale if I didn't purchase.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

statuswan said:


> Any opinions on how this would look on a 6 inch wrist? I'm thinking it's gonna be hard to find somewhere to try it on for sometime, but I'm not convinced I should pre order just yet...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988W using Tapatalk


i have a 6.6inch and i think the it might be a tad big for me as well. But gotta buy to try now a days with the net!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

natrmrz said:


> Sold!
> 
> Sorry for the spam but just wanted to follow ho considering all the interest I've been getting. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here - not a bracelet guy but wanted the black dial. I'm not sure why Seiko doesn't just make either strap/bracelet available with either dial.


----------



## statuswan (Jun 17, 2019)

fallingtitan said:


> i have a 6.6inch and i think the it might be a tad big for me as well. But gotta buy to try now a days with the net!


I'll just wait until you buy and then read your detailed review 

Sent from my SM-G988W using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

statuswan said:


> I'll just wait until you buy and then read your detailed review
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988W using Tapatalk


im hunting it everyday! messaging AD's left and right!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

statuswan said:


> Any opinions on how this would look on a 6 inch wrist? I'm thinking it's gonna be hard to find somewhere to try it on for sometime, but I'm not convinced I should pre order just yet...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988W using Tapatalk


If it can help, here a picture on my 6.5 wrist.

It's very very comfortable, due to the reduced lug-to-lug dimension.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Engi said:


> Thanks a lot. Anyone can confirm if the SLA033 crown could fit the SPB151 ? Thanks in advance


I reiterate the question: has anyone had the possibility to measure the SLA033 crown and see if it can be installed on the SPB151 ? I do not like the simple plain default SPB151 crown.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Man I was thinking I need to get this watch early to get alot of views on it like I did with the 63mas for youtube exposure. but I see there is an unboxing with a guy who has 11k subs and only 2k views in 4 days. 
Maybe the willard isn't the big hit I thought it would be???
I thought this is the one! the one seiko watch every seiko fan would desire!!!???

hmmm maybe i'll wait for a discount from local canadian ad instead of trying to be early for views etc.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

The 62MAS releases are definitely the more popular ones, they’re getting a ton of coverage and even James Stacey/Jason Heaton talked about it quite extensively on TGN podcast. I think the 62MAS case shape isn’t as polarizing as the cushion case too. If Seiko comes out with a Pepsi or green one next year I’ll probably pick it up.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tiki5698 said:


> The 62MAS releases are definitely the more popular ones, they're getting a ton of coverage and even James Stacey/Jason Heaton talked about it quite extensively on TGN podcast. I think the 62MAS case shape isn't as polarizing as the cushion case too. If Seiko comes out with a Pepsi or green one next year I'll probably pick it up.


This exactly!

I had the SPB149 briefly and i find that the SPB153 is a much better wearing watch. The 149 sits a little high on the wrist and feels a lot like a heavier SKX on wrist. The Willard-X just sits lower more balanced. Both nice watches but the Willard-X is more comfortable to me.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> This exactly!
> 
> I had the SPB149 briefly and i find that the SPB153 is a much better wearing watch. The 149 sits a little high on the wrist and feels a lot like a heavier SKX on wrist. The Willard-X just sits lower more balanced. Both nice watches but the Willard-X is more comfortable to me.


I have the 149 and an skx and the skx feels heavier. I just measured them it is about 10grams more on bracelets both of them and both sized for my wrist.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

tiki5698 said:


> The 62MAS releases are definitely the more popular ones, they're getting a ton of coverage and even James Stacey/Jason Heaton talked about it quite extensively on TGN podcast. I think the 62MAS case shape isn't as polarizing as the cushion case too. If Seiko comes out with a Pepsi or green one next year I'll probably pick it up.


Yeah I will probably be trading or selling my 149j after I do a straps vid for them. the OG tropic straps company wants a video with it. then maybe pick up the grey dial 143 or wait for new color ways.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fallingtitan said:


> I have the 149 and an skx and the skx feels heavier. I just measured them it is about 10grams more on bracelets both of them and both sized for my wrist.


I stand corrected.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> I stand corrected.


and the skx is a little more top heavy on the wrist i feel while wearing. while the new 63mas def feels more planted


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Please tell tropic strap to make the lug end of their straps more rounded because currently the flat end look is terrible.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCb64F0po4l/



fallingtitan said:


> the OG tropic straps company wants a video with it.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

tiki5698 said:


> Please tell tropic strap to make the lug end of their straps more rounded because currently the flat end look is terrible.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCb64F0po4l/


Ok i'll let them know!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> Ok i'll let them know!


Their updated buckle is terrible too. I put mine up for sale 5 minutes after opening the packaging. I was quite disappointed, if they fixed those 2 details I'd buy another.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

ChrisWMT said:


> Their updated buckle is terrible too. I put mine up for sale 5 minutes after opening the packaging. I was quite disappointed, if they fixed those 2 details I'd buy another.


whats wrong with the buckle?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> whats wrong with the buckle?


The angle is absurd. I asked if that was correct and was told it's new and improved. Looks like their website was just updated to show this in the past few days, must have have a bunch of complaints.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

ChrisWMT said:


> The angle is absurd. I asked if that was correct and was told it's new and improved. Looks like their website was just updated to show this in the past few days, must have have a bunch of complaints.


hmm that does seem a bit extreme. wonder why they think its an improvement? i gotta get one on wrist and feel it.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Yeah I wouldn’t buy that; it looked damaged/malformed. Would a Seiko buckle fit it? I still have two I’ve saved from flat vent bands that died.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Woodpuppy said:


> Yeah I wouldn't buy that; it looked damaged/malformed. Would a Seiko buckle fit it? I still have two I've saved from flat vent bands that died.


apparently its re-engineered for more comfort as the thick rubber are on 2 different planes when they meet up in the buckle. I can't wait to try it on. i'll let them know if its a fail or comfy for me. and note some ppl complain about the new design.


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

tiki5698 said:


> Please tell tropic strap to make the lug end of their straps more rounded because currently the flat end look is terrible.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCb64F0po4l/


I bought one of those straps too and totally agree. It wasn't cheap and I don't wear it because of those flat ends. Looks awful.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

fallingtitan said:


> apparently its re-engineered for more comfort as the thick rubber are on 2 different planes when they meet up in the buckle. I can't wait to try it on. i'll let them know if its a fail or comfy for me. and note some ppl complain about the new design.
> 
> View attachment 15369072


It looks rather pants to my eye, but I can see the thinking behind it. How it is in practice is the all important, however. The pricing though, my goodness! Have "Tropic®" been manufacturing and trading since the 60s (or whenever it came into existence) or is it a defunct strap-maker of yesteryear recently resurrected to cash in on the large amounts of $$$ that some entrepreneurial sort witnesses fools like ourselves willingly paying for "proprietary" rubber for longevity, etc., etc., etc.?


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

fallingtitan said:


> apparently its re-engineered for more comfort as the thick rubber are on 2 different planes when they meet up in the buckle. I can't wait to try it on. i'll let them know if its a fail or comfy for me. and note some ppl complain about the new design.
> 
> View attachment 15369072


I get the thick bands overlapping requiring a buckle designed to work with them, but the exaggerated bend is hard in the aesthetics (for me). They could have accomplished the same thing without the bendy look (forgive the poor artistry):


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Bugster said:


> I bought one of those straps too and totally agree. It wasn't cheap and I don't wear it because of those flat ends. Looks awful.


Damn. I brought a green tropic for the SPB153 and didn't realize the ends are flat and blocky.


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

mav said:


> Damn. I brought a green tropic for the SPB153 and didn't realize the ends are flat and blocky.


If you have a wrist on the larger size the blocky ends might not show much. My wrist is fairly slim so the strap pulls straight down and makes the ends show more.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

konners said:


> It looks rather pants to my eye, but I can see the thinking behind it. How it is in practice is the all important, however. The pricing though, my goodness! Have "Tropic®" been manufacturing and trading since the 60s (or whenever it came into existence) or is it a defunct strap-maker of yesteryear recently resurrected to cash in on the large amounts of $$$ that some entrepreneurial sort witnesses fools like ourselves willingly paying for "proprietary" rubber for longevity, etc., etc., etc.?


They say they are back. so its a resurrection of the past original brand. With new and improved proprietary vulcanized rubber used to produce each Genuine TROPIC® Rubber Strap is hypoallergenic.

I had a tropic strap before from my 6105 china homage and the tropic would itch my wrist. i wonder if its gonna happen with the tropic branded ones? hmm


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Bugster said:


> If you have a wrist on the larger size the blocky ends might not show much. My wrist is fairly slim so the strap pulls straight down and makes the ends show more.


It'll probably show since my wrist size is about 6.75". I do like the high quality build and vanilla smell.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

A question to the owners of SPB151/153: which is your feeling, from an aesthetic point of view, about the crown ? Is it too simple and plain wrt the look of the watch or is it ok ? And what about the lack of the date window frame ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## berserkkw (Jan 29, 2013)

tiki5698 said:


> Please tell tropic strap to make the lug end of their straps more rounded because currently the flat end look is terrible.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCb64F0po4l/


I believe somebody wrote a review or comment on their site (or even Instagram, honestly I can't recall) but I do distinctly remember them replying and saying that with the current cut, it fits more watches versus if it were a rounded end.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Engi said:


> A question to the owners of SPB151/153: which is your feeling, from an aesthetic point of view, about the crown ? Is it too simple and plain wrt the look of the watch or is it ok ? And what about the lack of the date window frame ?
> Thanks in advance


The crown is a non-issue for me. The lack of a date surround is a pet peeve of mine, in general I won't buy a watch with raised indices and no matching date surround, but I like this watch enough to overlook it. For me that's the one design flaw, but I suspect it's so that the much more expensive LE version has some advantage over it.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Well, I'm definitely never buying one until they update so while it may fit more watches they're also losing potential customers. They need to make it curved/rounded like the original. The best one I've seen, but unfortunately wasn't able to get before they sold out was the Joseph Bonnie version, tropic needs to make one exactly like that.

Also, sorry for derailing the thread! My SPB151 is due to arrive on Thursday so I'll get back on track then 









Rubber Tropic – Black


Vente de Montre Vintage // Bracelet de Montre : Made in France. Bracelet cuir, Bracelet NATO, Bracelet Tropic, Bracelet Acier // Chaises Eames Originales.




www.josephbonnie.com






berserkkw said:


> I believe somebody wrote a review or comment on their site (or even Instagram, honestly I can't recall) but I do distinctly remember them replying and saying that with the current cut, it fits more watches versus if it were a rounded end.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

Engi said:


> A question to the owners of SPB151/153: which is your feeling, from an aesthetic point of view, about the crown ? Is it too simple and plain wrt the look of the watch or is it ok ? And what about the lack of the date window frame ?
> Thanks in advance


I think the crown is fine. It is in keeping with the look of the original and matches the polished sides of the case perfectly. I wouldn't be looking to swap it out for an engraved/embossed crown, I just don't think it's needed.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

copperjohn said:


> Hi
> 
> View attachment 15369410


Love the green! Congrats!


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

You're in luck, about 110g by my scale.... HTH.. 


yokied said:


> All I'm asking for is the weight of these on stock rubber or some equivalent, please, anyone? The MM200s are circa 120g on stock silicon - I'm hoping for less than that.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Engi said:


> A question to the owners of SPB151/153: which is your feeling, from an aesthetic point of view, about the crown ? Is it too simple and plain wrt the look of the watch or is it ok ? And what about the lack of the date window frame ?
> Thanks in advance


I tried the skx S crown they have been selling for the SKX movement conversion but it didn't fit. The crown was fine but the stem was too short. Easily fixed by getting an S crown with a screw in stem but I don't think it's worth the hassle.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks everybody for your feedback about the SPB151 crown, I'm leaning toward buying one when back from summer break ...


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

DHL set to deliver mine on Monday the 3rd. Nice!


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, count me in on the SPB153/151 craze. If you ever wanted a slightly smaller and "nicer" Turtle, you need this. Wound and set last Sunday at around 8pm, left it dial up on the dresser at 11pm. Monday morning it was 7+ sec. Right now it's still 7+ sec.

OEM rubber is super nice (as always, a little too long for me). Also wears great on a UTE ShizNit:







Really like the crystal (is there a crystal like this one for the NAFT?!?). I also think the bezel design is spot on, the knurling doesn't go all the way down to meet the case, its similar to a PO bezel in that is slims down when it reaches the case (check first pic below). Add that to the "dime" knurling and you have a design that looks better than the Turtle or SKX.







Measurements:

SPB153: Bezel diameter 40mm, lug to lug 46mm, case (9 to 3) 42.5mm

SRP777: Bezel diameter 42.5mm, lug to lug 47mm, case (9 to 3) 44.5mm

Planet Ocean 2500 "42mm": Bezel diameter 40mm, lug to lug 47.5mm, case (9 to 3) 41mm (8 to 2 is 42mm).


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

jswing said:


> The crown is a non-issue for me. The lack of a date surround is a pet peeve of mine, in general I won't buy a watch with raised indices and no matching date surround, but I like this watch enough to overlook it. For me that's the one design flaw, but I suspect it's so that the much more expensive LE version has some advantage over it.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Agree with the matching date surround, it's the only thing missing in the watch. Signed crown would have been nice but its no deal breaker for me.

And the hands which are half brushed and half polished... amazing!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Jraul7 said:


> Well, count me in on the SPB153/151 craze. If you ever wanted a slightly smaller and "nicer" Turtle, you need this. Wound and set last Sunday at around 8pm, left it dial up on the dresser at 11pm. Monday morning it was 7+ sec. Right now it's still 7+ sec.
> 
> OEM rubber is super nice (as always, a little too long for me). Also wears great on a UTE ShizNit:
> 
> ...


Such a great watch, like mine so much! (151) Mine is 15 days on the wrist as of today taken off for sleeping approx. 6-7 hrs. and rested crown up. Watchtracker app currently has it at +0.4/spd. average.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Little timing issue this morning. Going to work, I notice my watch was more then 5 minutes slow. At work reset the watch & wound her up; with an hour laps, again the watch was considerably slow again. Felt to give it one more try, but this time ran through the gears by changing the date without quick set. Now the watch was running okay. Wonder if anyone experiencing any timing issues with the 6R35 movement?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Jraul7 said:


> Well, count me in on the SPB153/151 craze. If you ever wanted a slightly smaller and "nicer" Turtle, you need this. Wound and set last Sunday at around 8pm, left it dial up on the dresser at 11pm. Monday morning it was 7+ sec. Right now it's still 7+ sec.
> OEM rubber is super nice (as always, a little too long for me). Also wears great on a UTE ShizNit:
> Really like the crystal (is there a crystal like this one for the NAFT?!?). I also think the bezel design is spot on, the knurling doesn't go all the way down to meet the case, its similar to a PO bezel in that is slims down when it reaches the case (check first pic below). Add that to the "dime" knurling and you have a design that looks better than the Turtle or SKX.
> Measurements:
> ...


Just preordered a 151 from Gnomon, I love Ute straps too!


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

rcorreale said:


> Such a great watch, like mine so much! (151) Mine is 15 days on the wrist as of today taken off for sleeping approx. 6-7 hrs. and rested crown up. Watchtracker app currently has it at +0.4/spd. average.


Mine has rested dial up, will try crown up tonight.



ChrisWMT said:


> Just preordered a 151 from Gnomon, I love Ute straps too!


 Ute straps are the best. Today I'm wearing mine on a single pass Crown & Buckle Chevron... very nice too.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Jraul7 said:


> Mine has rested dial up, will try crown up tonight.
> 
> Ute straps are the best. Today I'm wearing mine on a single pass Crown & Buckle Chevron... very nice too.


Mine gains approx. 5-6 sec. dial up and 2-3 sec. crown up over the 6-7 hours it's off the wrist overnight. I haven't tested any of the other positions yet.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

SPB151 Willard-X side by side with the SPB143 6R3MAS


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Jraul7 said:


> Agree with the matching date surround, it's the only thing missing in the watch. Signed crown would have been nice but its no deal breaker for me.
> 
> And the hands which are half brushed and half polished... amazing!


One thing that gets me about Seiko - we can get a date surround and even raised Seiko dial logo on a $100 Seiko5, but spend $1000+ on a Prospex and it's missing? Oh well. I love the watch regardless, but it just seems like such a simple thing to me to get right.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Right. The time has come for me to begin spamming this thread


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

konners said:


> View attachment 15370918


Which straps are those ?


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

konners said:


> View attachment 15370918


Which straps are those ?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Engi said:


> Which straps are those ?


Uncle Seiko GL. They're my top pick 👌


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

FYI on waffle straps. Ordered mine the other day.








ZULUDIVER Seacroft Waffle FKM Rubber Dive Watch Strap (MkII)


Taking inspiration from 1960s Seiko waffle straps, the ZULUDIVER Seacroft FKM watch strap is a thoroughly modern design made without compromise. It is technically one of our most advanced diver straps with robust characteristics making it ideal for any wa




www.watchgecko.com


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Such a great watch to wear ,


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

anrex said:


> FYI on waffle straps. Ordered mine the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked these out the other day. Let us know your thoughts once you get your hands on it.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

CPRwatch said:


> Such a great watch to wear ,
> View attachment 15371065


That strap looks quite good on there!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

konners said:


> Uncle Seiko GL. They're my top pick 👌


Thanks a lot !


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

anrex said:


> FYI on waffle straps. Ordered mine the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw them a couple of days ago, please give us your feedback once you'll receive it


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Man that looks good! That shade of green for the bezel is really doing it for me, Seiko nailed it with this release. 👍



CPRwatch said:


> Such a great watch to wear ,
> View attachment 15371065


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

7.25" wrist shot

let me give you the short summary

Looks: iconic

Fit: something between a mini turtle and mm200....but also known as really comfortable. It will fit your wrist.

Finishing: better than a turtle, not as good as MM200

Value: questionable. Same essential guts as 3rd gen Sumo but 25-50% more $ but sumo case is more intricate and better finished.

alignment issues: Yes

Conclusion: Go Get One!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I think this watch in either color aesthetically belongs on rubber, nato or anything else other than steel. 

I’ve decided I’m getting the green version.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I think this watch in either color aesthetically belongs on rubber, nato or anything else other than steel.
> 
> I've decided I'm getting the green version.


Same! I'm just not sure when I'm going to pull the trigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

2 piece nato









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ck13 said:


> 2 piece nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watchgecko?


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Watchgecko?


No, just a generic from Ebay

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Out for a walk in the sun 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Eggsy said:


> Out for a walk in the sun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the SRPC37 strap?


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

jswing said:


> One thing that gets me about Seiko - we can get a date surround and even raised Seiko dial logo on a $100 Seiko5, but spend $1000+ on a Prospex and it's missing? Oh well. I love the watch regardless, but it just seems like such a simple thing to me to get right.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


I do agree with you, on a > 1000 $ watch, with such an history, a date frame, applied metal Seiko logo and signed crown should be a default and they could have a gold mine in their hands ...


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

konners said:


> Is that the SRPC37 strap?


It's the silicone strap which came with my SBDX023

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

Off with the chocolate bar and on with a waffle. It looks good on either yet I still change them and still want the Uncle Seiko tire tread strap when it's back in UK stock. Madness.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Seems like every picture here when l zoom in I see little white fibers on or under the glass. Mine had these under the glass and I had to remove them.

Look closely. How many of you have these inside your watch? State which color you have. My green one was clean.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MacTruck said:


> Seems like every picture here when l zoom in I see little white fibers on or under the glass. Mine had these under the glasses and I had to remove them.
> 
> Look closely. How many of you have these inside your watch?


No fibers for me. Just hairy arms that block the view 🤭


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

MacTruck said:


> Seems like every picture here when l zoom in I see little white fibers on or under the glass. Mine had these under the glasses and I had to remove them.
> 
> Look closely. How many of you have these inside your watch?


None inside mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

MacTruck said:


> Seems like every picture here when l zoom in I see little white fibers on or under the glass. Mine had these under the glass and I had to remove them.
> 
> Look closely. How many of you have these inside your watch? State which color you have. My green one was clean.


Nope, no fibers inside mine.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

konners said:


> Is that the SRPC37 strap?


it looks like a mini-turtle strap, and it's what i intend to put mine on when it arrives. it's comfortable, and very modern,
though i modernize it a bit more by slicing off the shoulders on it, so it reads like this...


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Uncle Seiko Chocolate Bar strap arrived.


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

Sambation,

WillardX will hopefully stick as the nickname. The only other catchy option might be WillardPro. 
Thanks again for your content here.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Sambation said:


> Uncle Seiko Chocolate Bar strap arrived.
> 
> View attachment 15372185
> 
> ...


Which is your overall feeling about this chocolate bar strap ? Is it a good alternative to the waffle ? Thanks


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

John Frum said:


> Sambation,
> 
> WillardX will hopefully stick as the nickname. The only other catchy option might be WillardPro.
> Thanks again for your content here.


I've grown fond of Lil' Willy


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Engi said:


> Which is your overall feeling about this chocolate bar strap ? Is it a good alternative to the waffle ? Thanks


Hard to say so far as I just got it, it's a little stiffer than how the waffle strap was when it arrived but nothing too serious and it'll break in. A little shinier. I'd say go for it only if you like the look, the waffle is a good "default".


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Sambation said:


> Hard to say so far as I just got it, it's a little stiffer than how the waffle strap was when it arrived but nothing too serious and it'll break in. A little shinier. I'd say go for it only if you like the look, the waffle is a good "default".


Thanks !


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I've grown fond of Lil' Willy


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm happy to report that despite all the issues in the SPB14x thread my SPB151 just arrived and is in PERFECT alignment/no QC issues (that I can find)!

First impressions is this is a great watch and a keeper. I've owned several seiko divers and this is the best one by far. I love pretty much everything about it. The smaller dial size makes it so there isn't as much empty space and the square indices are awesome.

Here it is on my 7.25" wrist:


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

tiki5698 said:


> I'm happy to report that despite all the issues in the SPB14x thread my SPB151 just arrived and is in PERFECT alignment/no QC issues (that I can find)!
> 
> First impressions is this is a great watch and a keeper. I've owned several seiko divers and this is the best one by far. I love pretty much everything about it. The smaller dial size makes it so there isn't as much empty space and the square indices are awesome.
> 
> ...


@tiki5698 
Nice one!! Great combo on the strap!! What strap is that? Cheers n enjoy your new Seiko...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coleburns (Apr 16, 2019)

Hello, hope some can help.

Is there any difference between the SBDC109 (JAPANESE) and the SPB151 (international) versions? Usually the Japanese versions with different serial numbers have the "made in Japan" printed on the dial but i haven't been able to see any differences at all with this release.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

MacTruck said:


> Seems like every picture here when l zoom in I see little white fibers on or under the glass. Mine had these under the glass and I had to remove them.
> 
> Look closely. How many of you have these inside your watch? State which color you have. My green one was clean.


My SPB151 hasn't any dust or fibres under the crystal.

Some from today:
























It looks large on my wrist, but that's the effect of the lens on my phone.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Sambation said:


> Uncle Seiko Chocolate Bar strap arrived.
> 
> View attachment 15372185
> 
> ...


Looks great. Thanks for sharing Sambation. Can you tell me, is the hole spacing on the chocobar the same as on the waffle, and it is it the same length to the buckle on the shorter half? I find the spacing is not quite right on the waffle, and just hope one of the other yet to be tried US straps might have a better fit.. Or perhaps I should just stop at the GL!


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks! It's the uncle Seiko tropic, definitely one of the better looking ones but I find it to be somewhat uncomfortable.

I'm planning to pick up a Joseph Bonnie one next month, it's got the looks and made of vulcanized rubber. I have high hopes for it.









Rubber Tropic – Black


Vente de Montre Vintage // Bracelet de Montre : Made in France. Bracelet cuir, Bracelet NATO, Bracelet Tropic, Bracelet Acier // Chaises Eames Originales.




www.josephbonnie.com







babbsky said:


> @tiki5698
> Nice one!! Great combo on the strap!! What strap is that? Cheers n enjoy your new Seiko...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

First seconds with the watch and initial impressions are good 
Perfect size and stunning looks irl. 
Happy to join this family!


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

these watches look to be strapmonsters, i can think of lots of staps i'd like to put my SPDC109 on once it arrives wednesday. any of you green guys wanting an unsized, wrapped bracelet? if so message me with a decent offer, and it's yours....


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I can't believe it's all the same watch !



Sambation said:


> There you are, gotta love instagram
> 
> View attachment 15346520
> 
> ...


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

MacTruck said:


> Seems like every picture here when l zoom in I see little white fibers on or under the glass. Mine had these under the glass and I had to remove them.
> 
> Look closely. How many of you have these inside your watch? State which color you have. My green one was clean.


Nope, my 151 is clean


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

PeterA said:


> First seconds with the watch and initial impressions are good
> Perfect size and stunning looks irl.
> Happy to join this family!


Great picture !

Which size is your wrist ?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I can't believe it's all the same watch !


Because of the variation in color?

FIlters are overused but this watch dial responds to lighting and angles a lot. The bezel can look almost grey at times.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

konners said:


> Looks great. Thanks for sharing Sambation. Can you tell me, is the hole spacing on the chocobar the same as on the waffle, and it is it the same length to the buckle on the shorter half? I find the spacing is not quite right on the waffle, and just hope one of the other yet to be tried US straps might have a better fit.. Or perhaps I should just stop at the GL!


Thanks. I find that answering your question will be best by a comparison shot. I think that the length on the shorter half is more or less the same to the buckle, but you'll be the judge of that from the photo. I've tried placing them identically.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

tiki5698 said:


> Thanks! It's the uncle Seiko tropic, definitely one of the better looking ones but I find it to be somewhat uncomfortable.
> 
> I'm planning to pick up a Joseph Bonnie one next month, it's got the looks and made of vulcanized rubber. I have high hopes for it.
> 
> ...


@tiki5698 
Thanks for your quick reply and infos. Let us know how it goes with your Joseph Bonnie straps. Regards!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Engi said:


> Great picture !
> 
> Which size is your wrist ?


Just a tad over 7in


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Sambation said:


> Thanks. I find that answering your question will be best by a comparison shot. I think that the length on the shorter half is more or less the same to the buckle, but you'll be the judge of that from the photo. I've tried placing them identically.
> 
> View attachment 15372771


That helps. Thank you. Looks like both will have a similar fit. So will probably skip the chocolate bar. Am a little tempted by the new WatchGecko Waffle..


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

The Willard X is proving to be a strap monster....is anyone rocking it on any sort of leather? Sacrilege i know...

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Thought some might find these photos of use:

Side by side with an SBDY015. Both on Uncle Seiko GL831 straps (22mm on Turtle in the short size).









Side by side with SRPC37. Uncle Seiko Waffle fitted to the Mini Turtle.










Side by side with an SKX007.










Bonus photos:


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

ck13 said:


> The Willard X is proving to be a strap monster....is anyone rocking it on any sort of leather? Sacrilege i know...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


See a few posts above.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

View attachment 15372906


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Ok I just ordered the Green one! was thinking one day put a the black ones bezel insert on the green dial. kinda a reverse kermit style. think it will look good?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

anrex said:


> View attachment 15372904
> View attachment 15372905
> View attachment 15372906


Loving the green!


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

tiki5698 said:


> Thanks! It's the uncle Seiko tropic, definitely one of the better looking ones but I find it to be somewhat uncomfortable.
> 
> I'm planning to pick up a Joseph Bonnie one next month, it's got the looks and made of vulcanized rubber. I have high hopes for it.
> 
> ...


I've just taken mine off of the tropic strap for the same reason. Uncomfortable and I can't get it to just the right size. Switched to a Bond nato.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

fallingtitan said:


> Ok I just ordered the Green one! was thinking one day put a the black ones bezel insert on the green dial. kinda a reverse kermit style. think it will look good?


Here's a quick mockup of your reverse Kermit. It's not pixel perfect, but hope you get the idea...










I kinda like it!


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

ck13 said:


> The Willard X is proving to be a strap monster....is anyone rocking it on any sort of leather? Sacrilege i know...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Barton black leather and also a sailcloth on order. Will post a pic when they arrive.


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

mav said:


> Here's a quick mockup of your reverse Kermit. It's not pixel perfect, but hope you get the idea...
> 
> View attachment 15373063
> 
> ...


This looks beautiful


----------



## bva (Apr 13, 2012)

Just got the green variant - love it


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Engi said:


> Which is your overall feeling about this chocolate bar strap ? Is it a good alternative to the waffle ? Thanks


The US waffle is much better. The chocolate bar is sticky because of the shiny rubber so not as comfy on the wrist.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

I


mav said:


> Here's a quick mockup of your reverse Kermit. It's not pixel perfect, but hope you get the idea...
> 
> View attachment 15373063
> 
> ...


 Really like a bezel one colour and the dial another. Probably stems from most bezel colours don't identically match the dial colour, so I'd rather go with something that's obviously a different colour.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Joll71 said:


> The US waffle is much better. The chocolate bar is sticky because of the shiny rubber so not as comfy on the wrist.


It's not sticky, in my experience at least.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

On Uncle Seiko Tire Tread strap.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

On Uncle Seiko waffle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

Sambation said:


> On Uncle Seiko Tire Tread strap.
> 
> View attachment 15373353
> 
> ...


Looks good. I'll be buying one but unfortunately out of stock in the UK shop.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Has anyone installed on the black SPB151 the Seiko default rubber strap of the 153 ?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Engi said:


> Has anyone installed on the black SPB151 the Seiko default rubber strap of the 153 ?


The OEM rubber from the 153 won't be available to purchase until October according to Seiko. I tried. I have a WTT listing my 151 bracelet for the 153 rubber if anyone's interested.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Sambation said:


> On Uncle Seiko Tire Tread strap.
> 
> View attachment 15373353
> 
> ...


That was always my favorite strap for my 6105, definitely getting one for my 151.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Still on bracelet. My waffle will have to wait because I'm impressed with comfort of the bracelet and the looks. Tried a couple of natos, leather and my US Waffle last night but no for now it will stay this way

And holy Cow  what a watch they created here the crystal with the fully polished hands makes this watch pop in the sun than any other Seiko I have. Brighter than my Seadweller and almost as bright as my two tone Breitling Chronomat B01 gold in the sun. The brushed case takes the blingines down to the right level and balances the look worthy a Toolwatch of this caliber.
Only wish it was a tad bit longer lug to lug because irl it looks a bit short but not in pictures.

Would I recommend it? Hell yes this should be in everyone's box that's for sure in my book


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

PeterA said:


> Still on bracelet. My waffle will have to wait because I'm impressed with comfort of the bracelet and the looks. Tried a couple of natos, leather and my US Waffle last night but no for now it will stay this way
> 
> And holy Cow  what a watch they created here the crystal with the fully polished hands makes this watch pop in the sun than any other Seiko I have. Brighter than my Seadweller and almost as bright as my two tone Breitling Chronomat B01 gold in the sun. The brushed case takes the blingines down to the right level and balances the look worthy a Toolwatch of this caliber.
> Only wish it was a tad bit longer lug to lug because irl it looks a bit short but not in pictures.
> ...


Agree 100% on the bracelet. I have no desire to put anything else on mine. Yours looks great on the wrist and nice pics!


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

PeterA said:


> Still on bracelet. My waffle will have to wait because I'm impressed with comfort of the bracelet and the looks. Tried a couple of natos, leather and my US Waffle last night but no for now it will stay this way
> 
> And holy Cow  what a watch they created here the crystal with the fully polished hands makes this watch pop in the sun than any other Seiko I have. Brighter than my Seadweller and almost as bright as my two tone Breitling Chronomat B01 gold in the sun. The brushed case takes the blingines down to the right level and balances the look worthy a Toolwatch of this caliber.
> Only wish it was a tad bit longer lug to lug because irl it looks a bit short but not in pictures.
> ...


the hands are not fully polished. they are 50/50 brushed


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

fallingtitan said:


> the hands are not fully polished. they are 50/50 brushed


Not true, they are fully polished. The 62MAS reissue has half polished half brushed hands.


----------



## KonradB (Jul 27, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> Not true, they are fully polished. The 62MAS reissue has half polished half brushed hands.


My came today, so can confirm 50/50


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

KonradB said:


> My came today, so can confirm 50/50
> View attachment 15373848


Ok yes on the green model then but not the black which was the post being referred to.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Slightly cloudy today ⛅


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Congrats! How do you like the green?



KonradB said:


> My came today, so can confirm 50/50
> View attachment 15373848


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

I just got my 153 yesterday after much back and forth over the price, and I am very glad I went for it.

My first impressions are that Seiko is really stepping up their quality and making a strong case for justifying their price increases across the board. Like it or not, Seiko is making serious moves to go upmarket, and the quality is going up to match.

There is a certain compact HEFT to this piece that just needs to be felt in hand to appreciate. It makes the SRP Turtles very much feel like they are only worth $3-400. And the King Turtles - while also very well made and are justified themselves in being almost double what regular Turtles cost - also lack a level of sophistication that these Willards have.

After owning many Seiko divers from across the price ranges, this piece definitely, definitely feels a tiny bit underpriced. It's not quite SLA quality, but man is it close. The finishing, the size, and most importantly, the indescribable FEEL in hand is all there. I'd say this is a $1500 watch, easily. Especially considering - the MM200's were around the $1k mark when launched and those definitely do not feel as good as these Willards. I've paid much more for less from other brands.

And that's the real takeaway from me - despite Seiko going upmarket in pricing, their value still can't be beat. I wouldn't say that this implies Seiko of 5 years ago were bargain steals, I would say this just means you're getting a lot more from Seiko these days at price points still well below other brands with similar quality.

Anyway, I'll have more thoughts when I get some more wrist time and photos.


----------



## KonradB (Jul 27, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> Ok yes on the green model then but not the black which was the post being referred to.


You are right, didn't notice this difference before. It actually makes sense to add more polished surface to a black dial, which is less reflecting.



tiki5698 said:


> Congrats! How do you like the green?


To my surprise is better then on pictures. Subdued yet deep, changing shades depending on light conditions. In general I like black watches but this green fellow is a fantastic looking piece.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> Not true, they are fully polished. The 62MAS reissue has half polished half brushed hands.


ah sorry I didn't notice the black had its own unique handset! i bought the green.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Sized up the bracelet and I agree with others that it suits the watch head well. The carved endlink is nicely done. I'm not a fan of the clasp though, very jangly and feels/sounds a little 'tinny'. The bracelet also adds quite a bit of weight to the wrist, not that I'm opposed to it but it's not that comfortable. Part of it is because to me the diashield coating, when my wrist gets sweaty, has this sticky feel to it. Much different feeling than the uncoated SS on my PO.

Looks pretty good with my PO!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

tiki5698 said:


> Sized up the bracelet and I agree with others that it suits the watch head well. The carved endlink is nicely done. I'm not a fan of the clasp though, very jangly and feels/sounds a little 'tinny'. The bracelet also adds quite a bit of weight to the wrist, not that I'm opposed to it but it's not that comfortable. Part of it is because to me the diashield coating, when my wrist gets sweaty, has this sticky feel to it. Much different feeling than the uncoated SS on my PO.
> 
> Looks pretty good with my PO!
> View attachment 15374297


I'll take that Seiko over the PO any day and I had a PO way back when they first came out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I like both watches ?



rcorreale said:


> I'll take that Seiko over the PO any day and I had a PO way back when they first came out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

PeterA said:


> Still on bracelet. My waffle will have to wait because I'm impressed with comfort of the bracelet and the looks. Tried a couple of natos, leather and my US Waffle last night but no for now it will stay this way
> 
> And holy Cow  what a watch they created here the crystal with the fully polished hands makes this watch pop in the sun than any other Seiko I have. Brighter than my Seadweller and almost as bright as my two tone Breitling Chronomat B01 gold in the sun. The brushed case takes the blingines down to the right level and balances the look worthy a Toolwatch of this caliber.
> Only wish it was a tad bit longer lug to lug because irl it looks a bit short but not in pictures.
> ...


Great photos !

Which is your wrist size ?


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

jswing said:


> The OEM rubber from the 153 won't be available to purchase until October according to Seiko. I tried. I have a WTT listing my 151 bracelet for the 153 rubber if anyone's interested.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for the info


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

Engi said:


> Has anyone installed on the black SPB151 the Seiko default rubber strap of the 153 ?


I have a SPB147J arriving next week. I believe it has the same rubber strap as the 153, so I'll swap it on to my 151 and post a pic.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

AUSTRALIANS - any suggestions on places selling these at reasonable prices?



L84AD8 said:


> You're in luck, about 110g by my scale.... HTH..


Excellent, thanks. Some weight loss has occurred. Not much, but some.



Galaga said:


> I think this watch in either color aesthetically belongs on rubber, nato or anything else other than steel.
> 
> I've decided I'm getting the green version.


Pretty much end thread for me on that note, except...



fallingtitan said:


> Ok I just ordered the Green one! was thinking one day put a the black ones bezel insert on the green dial. kinda a reverse kermit style. think it will look good?


I think maybe kermit style might work better with black dial and olive bezel. Someone's gotta do it, surely.


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Engi said:


> Great photos !
> 
> Which is your wrist size ?


19cm or 7,4inches


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

PeterA said:


> 19cm or 7,4inches


Thanks, this Willard wears well both on small and large wrists !


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

magic man said:


> I have a SPB147J arriving next week. I believe it has the same rubber strap as the 153, so I'll swap it on to my 151 and post a pic.


Thanks


----------



## Reloger (Jan 20, 2012)

Worth every apology, flattery and kisses to the wife


----------



## ssmith3046 (Jun 21, 2015)

This is a most welcome addition. I sold my 1973 6105-8110 several years ago and have missed it. Comfortable to wear and classic looks. I thought that the waffle and chocolate bar looked the best on it. I love the green because it's a change from the black and I prefer a rubber strap. I also love the strap on the green because it's a new design but keeps a vintage look. Great watch!


----------



## ssmith3046 (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm being picky but I wish Seiko would have kept the original crown design. That's reallly nitpicking though because this watch is a winner.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

The bezel insert turns a lovely shade of olive brown when in direct sunlight.

A bit exaggerated in this pic though!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

ssmith3046 said:


> I'm being picky but I wish Seiko would have kept the original crown design. That's reallly nitpicking though because this watch is a winner.


I do agree with you !


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

jmai said:


> The bezel insert turns a lovely shade of olive brown when in direct sunlight.
> 
> A bit exaggerated in this pic though!
> 
> View attachment 15375555


Fantastic photo!

I need to stop looking at this thread before I cave and just buy one from Ebay instead of patiently waiting for Topper...


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Does anyone know if the MM300 clasp can be retrofitted to Willard bracelet?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

tiki5698 said:


> Does anyone know if the MM300 clasp can be retrofitted to Willard bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 15375710


It can, I saw someone on another forum switched.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

Was in the local Omega Boutique today, collecting a part for a speedmaster and the Willard X caused quite a fuss. Both the salesman and one customer immediately eyeballed it and started asking questions. Huge thumbs up from them 👍


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

153 on 151 bracelet (not my pic)


----------



## KonradB (Jul 27, 2020)

@Sambation I noticed that you have both 143 and 151. Is the bracelet on these models the same type/quality? As I plan to keep only one Seiko diver I am on the fence whether I should keep 143 or 153, or maybe buy a 151 as it's more versatile as only diver.  If I chose 151 probably will want oem bracelet in the future.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

KonradB said:


> @Sambation I noticed that you have both 143 and 151. Is the bracelet on these models the same type/quality? As I plan to keep only one Seiko diver I am on the fence whether I should keep 143 or 153, or maybe buy a 151 as it's more versatile as only diver.  If I chose 151 probably will want oem bracelet in the future.


As far as I can tell, they are identical in all aspects. Only the endlinks differ.


----------



## KonradB (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks, as I thought judging by the pictures.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

yokied said:


> AUSTRALIANS - any suggestions on places selling these at reasonable prices?
> 
> Excellent, thanks. Some weight loss has occurred. Not much, but some.
> 
> ...


I just ordered mine from the Seiko Boutique... I found a few places selling for slightly less but once you add import duties there wasn't much in it
tbh. Factoring in the crazy shipping times for international parcels atm and the 5 year warranty offered by the boutique it was worth it to me to pay RRP... first time I've ever bought a Seiko from the AD but I guess the grey market will eventually get their prices down if you're willing to wait ?


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm curious how the second hand market will be on this watch later on. If it will hold some value or sink like titanic to the bottom of the ocean. Time will tell

Swedish retail prices are ridiculous, in today's US dollar value $1765 retail here...


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

khd said:


> I just ordered mine from the Seiko Boutique... I found a few places selling for slightly less but once you add import duties there wasn't much in it
> tbh. Factoring in the crazy shipping times for international parcels atm and the 5 year warranty offered by the boutique it was worth it to me to pay RRP... first time I've ever bought a Seiko from the AD but I guess the grey market will eventually get their prices down if you're willing to wait ?


I did exactly the same for the same reasons. Also ordered a SPB147 that should be arriving Tuesday. I've found them to be very quick and efficient. They even sent me a nice pen and notebook with my 151 ?


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello guys! Great thread going on here, with excellent pics and reviews -- thank you to those who've taken the time to post all of them. It's validated the attractiveness of this Willard reissue to me. I'm leaning towards the black dial, bracelet, version.

My question (and if it's already been asked and answered, I apologize): I cannot detect any difference between the U.S. branded SPB151 and the JDM SBDC109 -- is there any?

Thanks, and cheers!


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Mine showed up a day early. Imagine my surprise when DHL pulled into the driveway a little while ago.










First impressions are really good. Love the size on my 7.5" wrist. Alignment is all good. My only little complaint is the fit of the end links to the case. There is a little slop there, but nothing too terrible.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

danshort said:


> Mine showed up a day early. Imagine my surprise when DHL pulled into the driveway a little while ago.
> 
> View attachment 15377250
> 
> ...


It fits perfectly your wrist !


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I was just thinking how awesome it would be if seiko released a gilt dial Willard next year like the SLA025. That or a blue one would definitely get me to buy another one.










Wanted to add my mind would be blown if they did a roulette date wheel too. Omg that would be wild.


----------



## alexd3498 (Feb 27, 2020)

A proud owner of a srp777 and was wondering, is the quality difference significant? Also how does the bracelet compare to a samurai bracelet? Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

magic man said:


> I did exactly the same for the same reasons. Also ordered a SPB147 that should be arriving Tuesday. I've found them to be very quick and efficient. They even sent me a nice pen and notebook with my 151 ?


Mate, tell me about it... I ordered Friday (well maybe around midnight Thursday) and just got the notice that it's here in WA ready for collection today... for those unfamiliar with Australia the Seiko Boutique in Sydney is over 3000km away from where I live, so impressive that's it's been delivered within one business day!
Now I just wish I could get out of work early, unfortunately the post office will be closed by the time I finish so I'll have to wait until tomorrow morning to get it ?


----------



## Time&Tell (Apr 24, 2020)

Hey guys, I was curious to the lucky few who own either the SBDC109 or SBDC111. Just curious to how it wears on a smaller wrist? Is it more like the SKX007 but with more of a cushion case? I was interested in them, but at a smaller wrist around 16 cm I wasn't sure if it would be too large. I tried the turtle a few years back and while I loved the design it was too big for my wrist.

Its hard to try these on in person so pictures and videos is all we have to go on at the moment. For reference here is a picture of me wearing a Seiko Turtle.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Time&Tell said:


> Hey guys, I was curious to the lucky few who own either the SBDC109 or SBDC111. Just curious to how it wears on a smaller wrist? Is it more like the SKX007 but with more of a cushion case? I was interested in them, but at a smaller wrist around 16 cm I wasn't sure if it would be too large. I tried the turtle a few years back and while I loved the design it was too big for my wrist.
> 
> Its hard to try these on in person so pictures and videos is all we have to go on at the moment. For reference here is a picture of me wearing a Seiko Turtle.


IMO it's a hair smaller than the new Turtles, so might be too big for you.

Perhaps this side by side will help you


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

So much nicer than the SRP turtles!


----------



## zt_38 (Jan 2, 2011)

khd said:


> Mate, tell me about it... I ordered Friday (well maybe around midnight Thursday) and just got the notice that it's here in WA ready for collection today... for those unfamiliar with Australia the Seiko Boutique in Sydney is over 3000km away from where I live, so impressive that's it's been delivered within one business day!
> Now I just wish I could get out of work early, unfortunately the post office will be closed by the time I finish so I'll have to wait until tomorrow morning to get it ?


Hi KHD I am in perth as well! Just ordered melbourne boutique last week and not even here yet. man you got it quick!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

zt_38 said:


> Hi KHD I am in perth as well! Just ordered melbourne boutique last week and not even here yet. man you got it quick!


Mate, awesome to hear from another Perth Seiko tragic... can't wait to pick mine up tomorrow, hope yours comes soon too 👍


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Time for Barbecue here!

It's all about the timing to get the meat just perfect medium rare without thermometer (which is cheating in my book) so you need something to time it with and todays tool is the Willard X










And the mandatory beer to get things started










Cheers!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Time&Tell said:


> Hey guys, I was curious to the lucky few who own either the SBDC109 or SBDC111. Just curious to how it wears on a smaller wrist? Is it more like the SKX007 but with more of a cushion case? I was interested in them, but at a smaller wrist around 16 cm I wasn't sure if it would be too large. I tried the turtle a few years back and while I loved the design it was too big for my wrist.
> 
> Its hard to try these on in person so pictures and videos is all we have to go on at the moment. For reference here is a picture of me wearing a Seiko Turtle.


Hello,
here a picture of the SPB151 I tried a couple of weeks ago, on my 6.5 wrist.

Hope this helps.

IMHO it's a watch that perfectly fits also small wrists.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

If the new Willards are still too large for some folks, there is an even smaller option from the brand Smiths, the "Babby Willard".
Costs a lot less for 6r15 movement, anti-mag shielding, and 18mm strap width... "Baby" Smiths Willard PRS-68


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Do love the crystal on this watch! With another of my JDMs sleeping after a hard morning of sleeping!


----------



## Time&Tell (Apr 24, 2020)

Engi said:


> Hello,
> here a picture of the SPB151 I tried a couple of weeks ago, on my 6.5 wrist.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> ...


Nice, I wish it was readily available so I could try it on.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Smiths makes nice homages but you'd be losing out on the beveled and domed crystal on the seiko Willard which is a highlight for me. The bezel is also much more refined to my eye, looks like something you find on an Omega 300MC and PO. This is of course subjective, but I feel the matte aluminum bezel is more representative of the original 6105 than a glossy and luminous ceramic bezel.

The seiko at 46.6 L2L should fit just about everyone, the smiths is 43.5 L2L and has the same thickness so looks a bit more squat to me, that's not a good thing.

Bottom line, the seiko is worth the extra coin. I got mine at a nice discount from a US AD so the price difference actually isn't that much.




















X2-Elijah said:


> If the new Willards are still too large for some folks, there is an even smaller option from the brand Smiths, the "Babby Willard".
> Costs a lot less for 6r15 movement, anti-mag shielding, and 18mm strap width... "Baby" Smiths Willard PRS-68
> View attachment 15378804


----------



## iknowpeanuts (Feb 13, 2020)

tiki5698 said:


> Smiths makes nice homages but you'd be losing out on the beveled and domed crystal on the seiko Willard which is a highlight for me. The bezel is also much more refined to my eye, looks like something you find on an Omega 300MC and PO. This is of course subjective, but I feel the matte aluminum bezel is more representative of the original 6105 than a glossy and luminous ceramic bezel.
> 
> The seiko at 46.6 L2L should fit just about everyone, the smiths is 43.5 L2L and has the same thickness so looks a bit more squat to me, that's not a good thing.
> 
> ...


agreed but i cant get past the fact that smiths can do a proper 4 o clock crown but seiko didn't. that 345 is the bigger eyesore to me in this case (from a distance at least)


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I hear ya but IRL I have not thought about or noticed it once. Totally get if it's a deal breaker though but I'd at least go and try one on if you haven't.



iknowpeanuts said:


> agreed but i cant get past the fact that smiths can do a proper 4 o clock crown but seiko didn't. that 345 is the bigger eyesore to me in this case (from a distance at least)


----------



## iknowpeanuts (Feb 13, 2020)

tiki5698 said:


> I hear ya but IRL I have not thought about or noticed it once. Totally get if it's a deal breaker though but I'd at least go and try one on if you haven't.


i definitely want to try it anyway because I'm the sort whos always looking for a reason to buy lol! just waiting to meet up with some mates who did. but am in no hurry; will wait to see if the prices will come down a bit, and at the moment my steeldive is satisfying my fix. the crown isnt proper 4 either but it doesnt affect the shape of the crown guards as much imho


----------



## ArTurbo (Nov 24, 2019)

tiki5698 said:


> Smiths makes nice homages but you'd be losing out on the beveled and domed crystal on the seiko Willard which is a highlight for me. The bezel is also much more refined to my eye, looks like something you find on an Omega 300MC and PO. This is of course subjective, but I feel the matte aluminum bezel is more representative of the original 6105 than a glossy and luminous ceramic bezel.
> 
> The seiko at 46.6 L2L should fit just about everyone, the smiths is 43.5 L2L and has the same thickness so looks a bit more squat to me, that's not a good thing.
> 
> ...


Do you mind saying what you paid for the Willard after discount? Thanks

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I purchased mine with a 20% discount, so it was a just a bit over $1k.



ArTurbo said:


> Do you mind saying what you paid for the Willard after discount? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ArTurbo (Nov 24, 2019)

tiki5698 said:


> I purchased mine with a 20% discount, so it was a just a bit over $1k.


Thanks for the info, you got a great deal! I agree it's worth the money, beautiful and unique watch. Just the right mixture of quality and utility. Congrats

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone else think the bracelet is a little too robust? It's good quality but wish it were a bit lighter.

I put it on mm300 rubber and love it.
SBP151 Willard watch head weighs 83g without spring bars.

Here's the watch on MM300 strap as promised. Love it!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

sierra11b said:


> Anyone else think the bracelet is a little too robust? It's good quality but wish it were a bit lighter.
> 
> I put it on mm300 rubber and love it.
> SBP151 Willard watch head weighs 83g without spring bars.
> ...


Not me, I think the bracelet is great! And as to your pairing of the MM300 rubber I have to say, that's the best strap combo I've seen yet. That's killer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

sierra11b said:


> Anyone else think the bracelet is a little too robust? It's good quality but wish it were a bit lighter.
> 
> I put it on mm300 rubber and love it.
> SBP151 Willard watch head weighs 83g without spring bars.
> ...


That looks awesome on MM strap! Think I'm sold!


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Good news everyone - Gnomon is now selling the 151 bracelet! $260









Seiko Bracelet for


Original Seiko bracelet for the following models: - Prospex 200M Automatic "Captain Willard" Black Ref. SBDC109 - Prospex 200M Automatic "Captain Willard" Green Ref. SBDC111 Lug Width: 20mm Length: 190mm




www.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

jmai said:


> Good news everyone - Gnomon is now selling the 151 bracelet! $260
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish they were selling the SPB153 strap, seiko says it won't be available until October.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

I.WANT.ONE.
Local AD near me keeps teasing with emails and such. I'm damn near breaking point, and coming to this thread isn't helping.

_edit: _Just hit up my AD to see if he'll pricematch Seiya. If he does I'll pick one up. Fingers crossed.__

*Great news. AD matched prices and now mine is on its way to me. Chuffed AF *__


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

151 on a brown leather zulu that I've "aged". Very comfy and the vintage metalware suits the watch. It was just a cheap one on eBay.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello,

Those with the bracelet model could you tell me how the links are held in. Screw in or push pin?
Want to know what I'm up for when mine arrives. 

Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

hasto092 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Those with the bracelet model could you tell me how the links are held in. Screw in or push pin?
> Want to know what I'm up for when mine arrives.
> ...


Standard Seiko pin and collar system

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

On waffle now




































Very comfortable as always on this magnificent soft rubber strap but for me I like it more on bracelet which surprises me because the the turtle is better on rubber and my old 6309.



















For me the bracelet is very comfortable and better quality than excepted and the watch for me feels more expensive so this is my favorite combo completely stock who would have thought that

Will leave it on waffle a couple of days and see what I think on Friday


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

PeterA said:


> On waffle now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good on the waffle but I'm with you on the bracelet, it just works on this watch. I'm 20 days in on wearing mine and I have no desire to put on a strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

I love the smell of orange juice in the morning...


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

well, i got mine, and i have to say, i love it, but i got it from seiya japan. price was ok, but for the first time in my life i had to pay a tax on an incoming watch, suddenly a good deal became not such a good deal. then, dhl put the watch into usps to complete the delivery, but didn't bother to tell me that, so the watch travelled from japan to cincinatti in 2 days, but took 4 more days to get to me...but that's all done with, now.

so here are accurate measurements made with digital calipers....seiko claims a thickness of 13.2 mm. this is an outrageous lie, it's just not true. but the actual measurement is not so bad as what i've seen elsewhere ( fratello claimed a 15mm thickness, which i thought was absurd...so ok, i guess you've figured out that this actually matters to me  the actual thickness of the watch from front to back is 13.8mm, that's what i get. the 13.2mm measurement is disregarding the wave insignia on the back and the sapphire dome in front, which is why i call seiko's 13.2mm an
"outrageous lie", the wave insignia and the sapphire are part of the watch and should figure into the equation, as
they actually exist....this watch is basically as thick as a mini-turtle, which is pretty roly-poly. and, i'm just gonna
live with this fat l'il willy, as i like it very much in every other regard.

i also like it way better on mesh than i would on the bracelet, which is still wrapped....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

i thought i should add, bezel alignment is dead-right-on. sapphire chamfer is really nice, radial optical quality of the original is pretty spot-on, i was shocked that they effed up on this with the sla033...i am tempted to bead blast it, i wonder if dia-shield blasts off easily, 
i would only like it better if i could deaden some of the sheen ( not martin, his guy was wearing the oposite of bling.) so my only hesitation with it is that it basically looks too nice....i'm glad i bought it, and it's a very, very cool little number....


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15380754


Congrats, beautiful picture that gives a great 3D depth to this watch


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

peterr said:


> i thought i should add, bezel alignment is dead-right-on. sapphire chamfer is really nice, radial optical quality of the original is pretty spot-on, i was shocked that they effed up on this with the sla033...i am tempted to bead blast it,
> i wonder if dia-shield blasts off easily, i would only like it better if i could deaden some of the sheen ( not martin, his guy was wearing the oposite of bling.) so my only hesitation with it is that it basically looks too nice....i'm glad i bought it, and it's a very, very cool little number....


The shine will wear down/off over time as it does with all stainless steel watches. 
Don't know if you can blast the dia shield off... I'd guess you probably can. I've seen folks say it also wears down on its own over time as well.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Iron swan said:


> The shine will wear down/off over time as it does with all stainless steel watches.
> Don't know if you can blast the dia shield off... I'd guess you probably can. I've seen folks say it also wears down on its own over time as well.


the way this world is going, i'm not sure how much time we have left  so, yours is the optimistic view


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Another strap change , quite like it on this one so will leave it on for a few days .


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Is it a sunburst dial on the 153?


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Any 6.5" wristers out there? How does this one wear. I have owned a mini turtle previously if anyone can compare how it wears to that?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

kyle1234c said:


> Any 6.5" wristers out there? How does this one wear. I have owned a mini turtle previously if anyone can compare how it wears to that?


My wrist is about 6.5". You can see my recent photo above and others I've posted on this thread. There's also a comparison photo I posted next to the mini turtle. It's similar, a touch larger. More of a natural proportion (the mini turtle has a short l2l Vs width, and it feels so). This wears better on the wrist to my mind because it's proportions.


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

Never wrong on a black nato


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

magic man said:


> No, flat black


Spb153 is the green dial variant.


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

konners said:


> Spb153 is the green dial variant.


Sorry, brain fade, I had a seniors moment!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

magic man said:


> Sorry, brain fade, I had a seniors moment!


Haha! No worries. Made me think I was having a senior moment, and the watch on my wrist wasn't what I thought it was!


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> Well, just got a call from the AD that the watch is in. Since they're 45 min. away I'll most likely get there on Saturday to have a look at it unless I decide to take some time off from work before then which is highly likely. I told him when I inquired about getting one that I would only purchase if it had no defects, so we'll see.


I know someone that's going to take a long lunch before Saturday.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

gshock626 said:


> Just arrived! Looking good on my 7" wrist


Very nice pic, from what I'm hearing the pictures of this watch do no justice whatsoever. I just wanted to say that I always wear my SKX and my SRP and from what I see this is the sweet spot between the two. Again nice pic and congrats to you.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> Not me, I think the bracelet is great! And as to your pairing of the MM300 rubber I have to say, that's the best strap combo I've seen yet. That's killer!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with the MM 300 strap, by far the best looking.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Question for those that purchased from a local AD in the US... who did you use?


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Found a spare bracelet in my drawer.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Fine looking watches

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

konners said:


> My wrist is about 6.5". You can see my recent photo above and others I've posted on this thread. There's also a comparison photo I posted next to the mini turtle. It's similar, a touch larger. More of a natural proportion (the mini turtle has a short l2l Vs width, and it feels so). This wears better on the wrist to my mind because it's proportions.


i love mini-turtles, but they're chubby, and by that i mean thick, and the spb151is the exact same thickness, but 
spread out over a slightly longer wheelbase. i have each on a sharkmesh bracelet with extendable diver's clasp,
so it's a fair comparison, the spb151 sits on my wrist with a lot more tenacity, the shorter-wheelbased mini-turtle is more squirrely, turns that outside corner out and away, and is gone...

tomorrow, i'm gonna compare bezel sizes, as that has a lot to do with how large they appear to be on the wrist.
the srp777's i could never get to wear small enough, even after radically shaving their cases down, they still just
looked large, like this:


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

I’m getting mine tomorrow. Super excited, just wondering how a beads of rice would look on this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

secfincorp said:


> I'm getting mine tomorrow. Super excited, just wondering how a beads of rice would look on this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I imagine it would look awesome.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Got it. 

Had to pick up on the way to work so can't resize bracelet, in the meantime its on a MN.

VERY happy with the piece.

Gav























Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

Here's mine - I've had it for a couple of days now, and I'm most impressed. I'll try it on the bracelet, some time, but I think this watch really cries out for a rubber strap. This one isn't the right one, IMO, but I will try others. I might try to source an MM300 strap (that looked killer in earlier pics) but I'm trying an appropriate-looking (I hope) Hirsch Extreme 1st (I'll post once it arrives). But this will do 'til then:


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

peterr said:


> i love mini-turtles, but they're chubby, and by that i mean thick, and the spb151is the exact same thickness, but
> spread out over a slightly longer wheelbase. i have each on a sharkmesh bracelet with extendable diver's clasp,
> so it's a fair comparison, the spb151 sits on my wrist with a lot more tenacity, the shorter-wheelbased mini-turtle is more squirrely, turns that outside corner out and away, and is gone...
> 
> ...


Wow, really like that modded 777, did you do the work yourself?


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Sambation said:


> View attachment 15376521


This watch really belongs on a rubber strap. The shots with a bracelet just don't do it for me.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

magic man said:


> Wow, really like that modded 777, did you do the work yourself?


i did the case carving myself. people used to call it "shaving", case reductions like this, and it's not hard to do.
as for the assembly of the components, i do bezels and inserts and easy things like that but i find i save money 
sending stuff out to a pro, my skills are better on a larger scale with more malleable materials.

that srp was almost a keeper, but i sold it. it was a beauty, but the bezel was too large for my wrist...


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

well, here's more size comparisons, i have scaled them large-to-small & left-to-right. i am surprised, i thought the bezel in the new l'il willy was smaller than skx/6309, but when i measure it with a stick, it appears that it's the same 38mm outside diameter, and when i place a spare skx insert on l'il willy's bezel, it looks like a fit. the mini turtle has a 36mm insert.

this is not a fair comparison, as all the other watches have been bead-blasted, yup, even the 6306, when i have a keeper, i make it just the way i want it to be, and honestly, even the mini-turtle i'd like to wear smaller. and my wrist is not tiny, but i hate the look of a little kid dressing up to play "diver". so, in practical terms, the new willy wears about the same as the 6306/9, and wears a little bigger than a shaved skx or mini-turtle. but as you can see, they're all in the same ballpark.

i'm weird, but i want to bead-blast my new willy, if it were easy to dull down the hands, i'd do that too, it's a very bright, polished, reflective watch. i had an sla017 for about five minutes, had the same feeling, that it was more fancy jewelry than a tool watch. and these shiny, reflective watches, they're always gonna wear bigger, matte watches will 
always recede a bit. it's why people bother to powder their noses ( i never tried that, that's a lost cause...)


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Uncle Seiko tropic just arrived. Looks great on the Willard-X


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I set my watch to time.gov last Thursday and today it is at -10 sec from current time. Not bad!


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Just got my 153 on bracelet today and it really turned this from a nice watch to a NIICE watch. Seiko bracelets really do only start to get real good at above the $1k mark, in my opinion. It really suits the green dial well, more so than the black I think.

I was going to write a review of this guy but am a little short on time so I'll just say this:


This is one of the best releases of the year in the industry
It must be seen in person to appreciate the feel of it
If there was a "Tudor" stamped on the dial, this would go for $3k and no one would bat an eye
On that Tudor note, the quality is on par with the Black Bay series, and I've owned a couple of those.
Seiko value is still present, regardless of the naysayers. It's just a bit more upmarket now. But value doesn't strictly mean that it must cost 300 bucks. Value can be present at any price range.
I love how the green changes from a muted gray in low light, and a vibrant olive brown/green when any sunlight hits it.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

jmai said:


> Just got my 153 on bracelet today and it really turned this from a nice watch to a NIICE watch. Seiko bracelets really do only start to get real good at above the $1k mark, in my opinion. It really suits the green dial well, more so than the black I think.
> 
> I was going to write a review of this guy but am a little short on time so I'll just say this:
> 
> ...


Congrats, looks great on the bracelet!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

jmai said:


> Just got my 153 on bracelet today and it really turned this from a nice watch to a NIICE watch. Seiko bracelets really do only start to get real good at above the $1k mark, in my opinion. It really suits the green dial well, more so than the black I think.
> 
> I was going to write a review of this guy but am a little short on time so I'll just say this:
> 
> ...


Nice to see the green on bracelet. Do upload some more photos if so inclined - I'm sure all will appreciate!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

jmai said:


> Just got my 153 on bracelet today and it really turned this from a nice watch to a NIICE watch. Seiko bracelets really do only start to get real good at above the $1k mark, in my opinion. It really suits the green dial well, more so than the black I think.
> 
> I was going to write a review of this guy but am a little short on time so I'll just say this:
> 
> ...


Ordered my bracelet the other day. Can not wait! With your pictures, I'm glad I went for the order.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

konners said:


> Nice to see the green on bracelet. Do upload some more photos if so inclined - I'm sure all will appreciate!


Yup!

I love the bottom profile on bracelet









Also love the clasp. Very well finished and easy to use.









Some olive brown action


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

jmai said:


> Yup!
> 
> I love the bottom profile on bracelet
> View attachment 15382429
> ...


Does the bracelet taper from 20mm to 18mm ?


----------



## Reloger (Jan 20, 2012)

Help! What uncle seiko razorwire bracelet will fit out new willards? (Aside from straight ends, want curved if possible?)


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

konners said:


> My wrist is about 6.5". You can see my recent photo above and others I've posted on this thread. There's also a comparison photo I posted next to the mini turtle. It's similar, a touch larger. More of a natural proportion (the mini turtle has a short l2l Vs width, and it feels so). This wears better on the wrist to my mind because it's proportions.


Thanks. Looks like this may actually wear smaller than the 62mas which was my preferred option but the willard is growing on me


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

You keep on posting these great pics of the 153 and I may end up buying one haha, such an awesome color and I agree it looks stellar on bracelet.



jmai said:


> Just got my 153 on bracelet today and it really turned this from a nice watch to a NIICE watch. Seiko bracelets really do only start to get real good at above the $1k mark, in my opinion. It really suits the green dial well, more so than the black I think.
> 
> I was going to write a review of this guy but am a little short on time so I'll just say this:
> 
> ...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Reloger said:


> Help! What uncle seiko razorwire bracelet will fit out new willards? (Aside from straight ends, want curved if possible?)


I haven't been to see if Uncle Seiko is offering other options for the Razor Wire for size-wise. When I ordered mine, it was for my Turtle & SKX; which are for a 22mm lug width. Willards are 20mm for lug width.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

anrex said:


> Ordered my bracelet the other day. Can not wait! With your pictures, I'm glad I went for the order.
> View attachment 15382431


@anrex 
May I know where you ordered your Seiko bracelet? And how much? Thanks in advance. 
Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

babbsky said:


> @anrex
> May I know where you ordered your Seiko bracelet? And how much? Thanks in advance.
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here it is:








Seiko Bracelet for


Original Seiko bracelet for the following models: - Prospex 200M Automatic "Captain Willard" Black Ref. SBDC109 - Prospex 200M Automatic "Captain Willard" Green Ref. SBDC111 Lug Width: 20mm Length: 190mm




www.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

kyle1234c said:


> Thanks. Looks like this may actually wear smaller than the 62mas which was my preferred option but the willard is growing on me


When I got my WillardX at the AD they had the 62 MAS there as well. I tried it on and almost changed my mind. Honestly you can't go wrong with either. I will get the other at some point and have both.

The 62 MAS looked and felt a little more compact on the wrist. It was hard to resist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

peterr said:


> i did the case carving myself. people used to call it "shaving", case reductions like this, and it's not hard to do.
> as for the assembly of the components, i do bezels and inserts and easy things like that but i find i save money
> sending stuff out to a pro, my skills are better on a larger scale with more malleable materials.
> 
> that srp was almost a keeper, but i sold it. it was a beauty, but the bezel was too large for my wrist...


Very nice work my friend 👍


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> When I got my WillardX at the AD they had the 62 MAS there as well. I tried it on and almost changed my mind. Honestly you can't go wrong with either. I will get the other at some point and have both.
> 
> The 62 MAS looked and felt a little more compact on the wrist. It was hard to resist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I had an order for the gilt version that looks great. But if you look at the chat thread on the new 62MAS watches, there's 130plus pages of, it seems, mostly negative comments from disappointed owners. Completely the reverse from what we are seeing with the Willards. So I have cancelled my order and will leave it until such time as I see one in a store and can inspect it. Interestingly they seem to have a lot of time keeping issues with with the movement, which is the same as ours. Yet I have only seen one post about poor or erratic time keeping on our thread.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

magic man said:


> Yes, I had an order for the gilt version that looks great. But if you look at the chat thread on the new 62MAS watches, there's 130plus pages of, it seems, mostly negative comments from disappointed owners. Completely the reverse from what we are seeing with the Willards. So I have cancelled my order and will leave it until such time as I see one in a store and can inspect it. Interestingly they seem to have a lot of time keeping issues with with the movement, which is the same as ours. Yet I have only seen one post about poor or erratic time keeping on our thread.


Good move on seeing it first hand before purchasing. That's the deal I had with my AD, asked him to order one but told him I'd only purchase if it had no defects. It didn't so I purchased. The 62MAS he had that I tried on was also the gilt version which I liked very much and as I said, I almost changed my mind and went with that but had my heart set on the Willard from the beginning so I resisted. It also had no issues with alignment but I don't think I looked at the bezel pip closely.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

When you tried on the 147 was the lume pip color the same as the lume on the dial? That's the one I might pick up but the IRL pictures I've looked at the lume pic color looks very white and not cream like the hands/indices.



rcorreale said:


> Good move on seeing it first hand before purchasing. That's the deal I had with my AD, asked him to order one but told him I'd only purchase if it had no defects. It didn't so I purchased. The 62MAS he had that I tried on was also the gilt version which I liked very much and as I said, I almost changed my mind and went with that but had my heart set on the Willard from the beginning so I resisted. It also had no issues with alignment but I don't think I looked at the bezel pip closely.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

jmai said:


> Just got my 153 on bracelet today and it really turned this from a nice watch to a NIICE watch. Seiko bracelets really do only start to get real good at above the $1k mark, in my opinion. It really suits the green dial well, more so than the black I think.
> 
> I was going to write a review of this guy but am a little short on time so I'll just say this:
> 
> ...


yes, i agree, and it's only one day in, actually 31 hours, and i'm at +1 second over that time, not too shabby....


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

anrex said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@anrex 
Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> Good move on seeing it first hand before purchasing. That's the deal I had with my AD, asked him to order one but told him I'd only purchase if it had no defects. It didn't so I purchased. The 62MAS he had that I tried on was also the gilt version which I liked very much and as I said, I almost changed my mind and went with that but had my heart set on the Willard from the beginning so I resisted. It also had no issues with alignment but I don't think I looked at the bezel pip closely.


There's only one watch that wears and looks like a Willard


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

magic man said:


> Very nice work my friend 👍


thank you🖖


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Got mine today, all I can say is I love it. I have had high end Seiko's and the his one is a great deal at 1k. Absolutely love it, feels great n the wrist and the green is a great shade.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

Here's another comparison shot for those trying to decide if a Willard is the right size for them. PADI Mini Turtle SRPC41,151 and SRP775. From smallest to largest. The 41 and 151 wear remarkably similar on my wrist. The 775 wears and feels much larger.


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

Finally went to an AD and was able to see/try on both Willard Xs and SPB149(62MAS) and the brown gilted version.
I thought the Willards had more pop, presence, bling and just looked more expensive than the 62MAS. With that being said went I w/ the SPB149 because it's limited(and I love the grey/blue dial) and I figure I'll get the Willard when it comes down in price later on. Who knows if my SPB149 gains in value maybe I'll sell or trade it for the Willard but the understated design is really starting to grow on me and I love the stick hands.
I did think the 62MAS wears a little smaller than the Willard but not enough to pick one over the other. I thought the Brown gilted version looked great in person. I'm not sure why some people are unhappy with it? My only problem with it is it's not as versatile of a color combo.
I think the Willard X looks even more impressive in person as do the 62MAS to a lesser extent.
I also got to try on SLA033 which was etremely blingy and screamed high end! IMO, the Willard X held up nicely compared to it being it's tool, usable cousin.


----------



## 4mula44 (Jan 21, 2017)

I just received this gorgeous Seiko "captain Willard" watch today and man 'o' man everything about this iconic reissue is stunning from the beautiful sun ray olive green dial to the green hued color aluminum bazel (yes it lines up perfect), to chamfered sapphire glass which gives the dial the classic 70s look to the pinstakigly hairline brushed of the moderately sized case and last but not least the most comfortable rubber band I have experienced of any Seiko watch I've owned. Seiko has stepped their game to a whole new level that made this purchase worth every penny. Pure nostalgia!!!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

tiki5698 said:


> When you tried on the 147 was the lume pip color the same as the lume on the dial? That's the one I might pick up but the IRL pictures I've looked at the lume pic color looks very white and not cream like the hands/indices.


I didn't look closely at the pip so I can't say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

magic man said:


> Here's another comparison shot for those trying to decide if a Willard is the right size for them. PADI Mini Turtle SRPC41,151 and SRP775. From smallest to largest. The 41 and 151 wear remarkably similar on my wrist. The 775 wears and feels much larger.
> View attachment 15383227


very interesting photo, i'd swear on a stack of bibles that l'il willy has a smaller bezel than the mini, based on that photo, even though it's 2mm larger. and look at how the bezel on the new turtle dwarfs the other two...bezel size is so important to how large a watch reads on the wrist...


----------



## Reloger (Jan 20, 2012)

anrex said:


> I haven't been to see if Uncle Seiko is offering other options for the Razor Wire for size-wise. When I ordered mine, it was for my Turtle & SKX; which are for a 22mm lug width. Willards are 20mm for lug width.


Thanks! Looks like im SOL. Sad, really want the razorwire bracelet but not liking the flat end. Will probably end up with it anyway haha.

Any other alternative bracelet ideas anyone?


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

Some size comparison

Pogue 6139-6002 40mm
Willard X









Citizen 150M 62-6198 40mm
Willard X









Rolex Seadweller 40mm
Willard X









Omega Speedmaster Professional 42mm
Willard X









Breitling Chronomat B01 41mm
Willard X









Omega C.910 flightmaster 43mm
Willard X









Omega MarkII 43mm
Willard X









Breitling B-1 43mm
Willard X









Photos taken fast here but gives quite a good perspective of the size and lug to lug.

For me it's a tad short the Willard but my wrist is +7in or 19cm but wears beautiful on the wrist I think. The photos also show the lack of anti reflective coating on the crystal compared to some of the watches here. The Rolex seems tiny but has longer lug to lug so wears bigger on my wrist, same with Citizen both at 40mm

Cheers!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Reloger said:


> Thanks! Looks like im SOL. Sad, really want the razorwire bracelet but not liking the flat end. Will probably end up with it anyway haha.
> 
> Any other alternative bracelet ideas anyone?


Larry of Uncle Seiko just bought a Willard-X for himself.....I expect that he will be releasing a bracelet for this watch at some point.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

GOT MINE! Its so pretty!


----------



## Reloger (Jan 20, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Larry of Uncle Seiko just bought a Willard-X for himself.....I expect that he will be releasing a bracelet for this watch at some point.


Definitely hoping for it! And hoping fast hehe. May end up getting the razor for now after saving wife-dont-know money. (That or buy a grail citizen)


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

PeterA said:


> Some size comparison
> 
> Pogue 6139-6002 40mm
> Willard X
> ...


Thanks for the comparison shots, very interesting and I think the WillardX looks better than all of those watches, especially the Rolex! For me the Speedmaster of which I had two at different times comes close.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fallingtitan said:


> GOT MINE! Its so pretty!
> View attachment 15383747


I will be curious your thoughts. I had the 149 also and the 153 definitely has left a bigger impression on me. The blue color of the 149 is fabulous and I would love it here on the Willard-X but everything else I love the 153.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> I will be curious your thoughts. I had the 149 also and the 153 definitely has left a bigger impression on me. The blue color of the 149 is fabulous and I would love it here on the Willard-X but everything else I love the 153.


I uploaded a video on youtube. I can't share it the mods get mad at me. hence my Avatar photo and sig Links are gone.

overall I think the watch is so beautiful but a bit overpriced. mine was messed up. i already took it apart completely fixed movement and hands. videos on that on my instagram. wait for discounts in couple months from AD's. still a beauty tho. so so so nice


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fallingtitan said:


> overall I think the watch is so beautiful but a bit overpriced.


That was more or less my opinion of the 149, LOL! 
Enjoy the green willy!


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> Thanks for the comparison shots, very interesting and I think the WillardX looks better than all of those watches, especially the Rolex! For me the Speedmaster of which I had two at different times comes close.


Thx bro!
Personally the watch that's come closest in my heart is the Citizen 62-6198 that's a real beauty irl with the green indexes and doomed glass. It's from 1975 and in absolutely pristine condition.

Second the flighty that never will leave me together with the speedy because that watch and I have fought some tuff wars together ;-)

Rest rotates from time to time. The Rolex is nice but not the attention it gives. Bought it for $3500 on fifth street Manhattan NY so it has stayed for a decade too.

The Willard for me is the perfect balance between toolwatch look, style, size and comfort. So cheap that it doesn't matter if it gets some wear and tear but does feel and look more expensive than it is in my eyes. This will be a keeper for a long time.

Skickat från min iPad med Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

My house is going downhill....lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

rcorreale said:


> My house is going downhill....lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ever since I saw the SPB151 for the first time, I thought this watch was born for the rubber strap, but now the more I see it with the steel bracelet the more it convinces me


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Relaxin with my Bud ,


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Engi said:


> Ever since I saw the SPB151 for the first time, I thought this watch was born for the rubber strap, but now the more I see it with the steel bracelet the more it convinces me


Honestly it's great either way and I'll probably put a rubber of some sort on mine eventually but I think that's a ways off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoke325 (Jan 17, 2016)

Just picked up this SPB151. I hate bracelet straps so I threw it on an Erikastrap and it’s perfect, both fit and finish.


----------



## Smoke325 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have ordered and worn a Hima waffle and it is quite comfortable. I just bought an SPB151 and have a Hima waffle coming tomorrow so I will post pics. I have it on an Erikastrap right now. 


oiljam said:


> I'm waiting for the Uncle Seiko Waffle to come back into stock. Seems like most things on the UK site is sold out. There is an alternative on Amazon which I am told is very good but I'm holding out of an Uncle Seiko. Anyone else had the Hima waffle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oiljam said:


> I'm waiting for the Uncle Seiko Waffle to come back into stock. Seems like most things on the UK site is sold out. There is an alternative on Amazon which I am told is very good but I'm holding out of an Uncle Seiko. Anyone else had the Hima waffle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

PeterA said:


> Thx bro!
> Personally the watch that's come closest in my heart is the Citizen 62-6198 that's a real beauty irl with the green indexes and doomed glass. It's from 1975 and in absolutely pristine condition.


Nice Citizen! That was supposedly Citizen's answer to Seiko's 62 MAS.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Are there any bezel alignment issues with this model by any chance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

lastshotkid said:


> Are there any bezel alignment issues with this model by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my bezel insert is probably off by 1/2 degree or about 1/4 click. It's really slight but I noticed. The rest (dial, hands, markers are all lined up fine.


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> my bezel insert is probably off by 1/2 degree or about 1/4 click. It's really slight but I noticed. The rest (dial, hands, markers are all lined up fine.


Thanks! Mine as well. This makes me feel a bit better lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

PeterA said:


> Some size comparison
> 
> Pogue 6139-6002 40mm
> Willard X
> ...


We have almost the exact same collection of watches! My MK2 speedy is the black and white and my SD is the 4K cerachrome. I find they both wear bigger than the Willard.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

I know this has probably been talked about, but I just looked at mine in detail and I can't help but be a little sad that the crown isn't signed. I can't unsee it now :-(

Decided to re-size the bracelet today, and put it back on. I HATE putting these on as it is a pain in the arse. So fiddley trying to get the springbars in. My HUGE problem for the day 



Here's my modded SRP777 beside it. Two GREAT watches we all agree on.


----------



## Marinemaster_ (Aug 6, 2020)

Just came across this thread while browsing WUS at work and WOW.. going to pop by my AD to see if he has the green one! Always a sucker for green watches and the tool watch vibe on a green NATO does it for me!

Does it fit more like a SRP777 Turtle? The case dimensions seem to look similar and if it fits the same then I'm sold..


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Marinemaster_ said:


> Does it fit more like a SRP777 Turtle? The case dimensions seem to look similar and if it fits the same then I'm sold..


It wears great and just like a Turtle. It is minutely smaller than the Turtle but just an awesome feeling watch.


----------



## Marinemaster_ (Aug 6, 2020)

hasto092 said:


> It wears great and just like a Turtle. It is minutely smaller than the Turtle but just an awesome feeling watch.


being smaller than a turtle is a good thing!


----------



## johnnybegud (Apr 27, 2019)

Greetings from Kuala Lumpur!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Marinemaster_ said:


> Just came across this thread while browsing WUS at work and WOW.. going to pop by my AD to see if he has the green one! Always a sucker for green watches and the tool watch vibe on a green NATO does it for me!
> 
> Does it fit more like a SRP777 Turtle? The case dimensions seem to look similar and if it fits the same then I'm sold..


check out my video on youtube where i hold it up next to a turtle and skx in live HD. escapement & watch


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

2020 releases


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

hasto092 said:


> I know this has probably been talked about, but I just looked at mine in detail and I can't help but be a little sad that the crown isn't signed. I can't unsee it now :-(
> 
> Decided to re-size the bracelet today, and put it back on. I HATE putting these on as it is a pain in the arse. So fiddley trying to get the springbars in. My HUGE problem for the day
> 
> ...


Which is the hands set on the SRP777 ?
Thanks


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

hasto092 said:


> I know this has probably been talked about, but I just looked at mine in detail and I can't help but be a little sad that the crown isn't signed. I can't unsee it now :-(
> 
> Decided to re-size the bracelet today, and put it back on. I HATE putting these on as it is a pain in the arse. So fiddley trying to get the springbars in. My HUGE problem for the day
> 
> ...


I talk about what the signed crown means to us in my review of the willard. your comment cements my thoughts!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

fallingtitan said:


> I talk about what the signed crown means to us in my review of the willard. your comment cements my thoughts!


I hope that an aftermarket modded crown like the old 6105 will be released soon for the SPB151


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Engi said:


> Which is the hands set on the SRP777 ?
> Thanks


MM300 copy I got off NEWW, http://www.newatchworks.com/home.html, when I got it modded a few years ago.

Gav


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

A month of ownership and the Willard is still completely dominating wrist time. It just feels so right.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Another strap change 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KonradB (Jul 27, 2020)

Here is mine with my other watches. I just want one diver, so decided to keep Willard and sell 63MAS, which is also a fantastic piece. Still on a fence between green and classic black.This will be another lifetime keeper, so hard choice.  The green Willard is beautiful in the metal, still a tool-watch, not flashy. Will it stand the test of time though? Black is always a safe bet. I am going to wait till these are available in my country to compare them side by side.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

hasto092 said:


> MM300 copy I got off NEWW, http://www.newatchworks.com/home.html, when I got it modded a few years ago.
> 
> Gav


Thanks a lot !


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

KonradB said:


> Here is mine with my other watches. I just want one diver, so decided to keep Willard and sell 63MAS, which is also a fantastic piece. Still on a fence between green and classic black.This will be another lifetime keeper, so hard choice.  The green Willard is beautiful in the metal, still a tool-watch, not flashy. Will it stand the test of time though? Black is always a safe bet. I am going to wait till these are available in my country to compare them side by side.
> View attachment 15386991


Nice balanced collection you got there


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

I am trying to figure out if there are any aftermarket bracelets that will fit this model. Has anyone tried any other bracelets or anything similar. I am really thinking I want to try a bracelet and don’t want to spend almost $300 on one. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KonradB (Jul 27, 2020)

PeterA said:


> Nice balanced collection you got there


Thanks! I plan to add 1-2 pieces in the future and this would be it.


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

KonradB said:


> Thanks! I plan to add 1-2 pieces in the future and this would be it.


I'm trying to slim down my collection and are down to 14 pieces now
The goal is 5 but probably not realistic in my shoes


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

secfincorp said:


> I am trying to figure out if there are any aftermarket bracelets that will fit this model. Has anyone tried any other bracelets or anything similar. I am really thinking I want to try a bracelet and don't want to spend almost $300 on one. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just ordered these two. Actually the one with the finer links is for another watch but I'll try it on the Willard at least once. The Jubilee style should look great on the Willard. These have straight end links so not fitted but the case design should allow for this strap to look decent on it. Either way $16 bucks to check it out isnt a big risk.

But I will be waiting for Strapcode and Uncle Seiko to release bracelets within a few months.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

My WILLARD has been through hell in the last few days. a couple regulations, a drop on cement from 1 meter height. *it stopped working. smacked it to start it up again and its back" timed it on the watch app. last 24/hrs 0/s a day. these watches are tough. the watch fell directly on its sapphire glass. no shatter nothing. so impressed with its tank like build. I was so sad my new watch fell. but seems to be working better then ever 24hrs after the BIG crash.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I just ordered these two. Actually the one with the finer links is for another watch but I'll try it on the Willard at least once. The Jubilee style should look great on the Willard. These have straight end links so not fitted but the case design should allow for this strap to look decent on it. Either way $16 bucks to check it out isnt a big risk.
> 
> But I will be waiting for Strapcode and Uncle Seiko to release bracelets within a few months.
> 
> ...


I had my eye on the 4th one in capture2.png please post any pics when you get. I would love to get a beads of rice for this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, I just received the black and a green Willard from Seiya. Arrived in 4 days. Amazing. I did get tagged with a hefty import fee though. $175. I was expecting a fee, but that was a bit of a surprise. The Willard exceeded expectations though. What an awesome watch. From some previous comparison pics to the turtle, it almost looked the same size, which worried me. However, seeing this in the flesh, it looks and wears so much smaller, better imo. 20 vs 22 mil lugs and a dial that's 2mm smaller makes a huge difference. It's thinner than the turtle and my 007. Here's some comparison Shots I took.










































Overall I'm very impressed with these. Everything lines up and I love the overall look and design. While of high quality, I don't think it's higher quality than my SBDC 051. I think the price is a bit of a stretch, but, if you've wanted a smaller turtle with some vintage flair, look no further. This wears better than my 007 on my 7 inch wrist. I'd take this over a BB58. While the quality might not be equal, I think this looks better and has a lot more going on visually. Just look at the case design alone on this vs the lazy slab sides on the BB. Before I get flamed for that comparison, I've had a Black Bay and I do have a Sub-C, so you can't just accuse me of being jealous of the BB. I like this Willard case better than the Sub-C too. This Willard Is legit and it is gorgeous.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

scooby said:


> Well, I just received the black and a green Willard from Seiya. Arrived in 4 days. Amazing..........


Thanks for the shot next to the Searambler. Wearing my 300T Pro right now and expecting a black Willard to be delivered Monday.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

scooby said:


> View attachment 15387828


Thats more or less a perfect 4 watch collection. Obviously you have many other terrific pieces but these 4 are about as good as it gets in each respective niche.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

fallingtitan said:


> My WILLARD has been through hell in the last few days. a couple regulations, a drop on cement from 1 meter height. *it stopped working. smacked it to start it up again and its back" timed it on the watch app. last 24/hrs 0/s a day. these watches are tough. the watch fell directly on its sapphire glass. no shatter nothing. so impressed with its tank like build. I was so sad my new watch fell. but seems to be working better then ever 24hrs after the BIG crash.


As someone who is super anal with all of his watches, that's horrifying. So glad to hear your Willard has pulled through and that's it's already passed a tough test?


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

ChrisWMT said:


> Thanks for the shot next to the Searambler. Wearing my 300T Pro right now and expecting a black Willard to be delivered Monday.


You won't be disappointed. It compares similarly to the 300T visually in dimensions but the Willard wears a bit thinner.


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> 2020 releases
> View attachment 15385432


I'm thinking about the 62MAS, but there seems to be a lot of mixed feelings from owners. So I think I'll hold off for now. Is it just me, or does the Willard seem to give more for the money than the 62MAS?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

magic man said:


> I'm thinking about the 62MAS, but there seems to be a lot of mixed feelings from owners. So I think I'll hold off for now. Is it just me, or does the Willard seem to give more for the money than the 62MAS?


The 62MAS had a ton of bottled up hype, the Willard went fairly under the radar. I have a SPB149 and it's fantastic. I liked it at first, toyed with selling it for a day, and ended up falling in love with it lol.

As for the Willard, I'll know more Monday.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

scooby said:


> View attachment 15387828


Good lord man your watch pillows don't match!!


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

OMG. I can't unsee that.  I'm itching to pull the trigger on one of these!


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Toothbras said:


> Good lord man your watch pillows don't match!!


Ha! Your attention to detail, and your sense of humor, never ceases to amaze


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Guys if you want to see the green one in HD Video check out escapement & watch on youtube. spb153 review.


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

magic man said:


> I'm thinking about the 62MAS, but there seems to be a lot of mixed feelings from owners. So I think I'll hold off for now. Is it just me, or does the Willard seem to give more for the money than the 62MAS?


Seeing them both at the AD I agree that the Willard seems to give more for the money and it's such and iconic looking watch. The 62MAS seems similar in quality/flashiness to my MM200 whereas the Willard just looks a little more impressive. The quality of both is similar but the Willard design just stands out more. If it wasn't for the SPB149 being limited and having a killer blue dial I would have preferred to buy the Willard instead. Really wish they released a limited Willard. The 62MAS has an understated design and is cool in it's own way but I don't think it'll turn any non Seiko heads like the Willard can.


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

eaglepowers said:


> Seeing them both at the AD I agree that the Willard seems to give more for the money and it's such and iconic looking watch. The 62MAS seems similar in quality/flashiness to my MM200 whereas the Willard just looks a little more impressive. The quality of both is similar but the Willard design just stands out more. If it wasn't for the SPB149 being limited and having a killer blue dial I would have preferred to buy the Willard instead. Really wish they released a limited Willard. The 62MAS has an understated design and is cool in it's own way but I don't think it'll turn any non Seiko heads like the Willard can.


Thanks, some very good comments. Yeah, I think for me, the 62MAS has a similar shape/design to any number of dive watches out there. But the Willard stands out as being different. I really wished they'd bring out a gilt version of the Willard, like my SRP775 that I just sold.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

magic man said:


> Thanks, some very good comments. Yeah, I think for me, the 62MAS has a similar shape/design to any number of dive watches out there. But the Willard stands out as being different. I really wished they'd bring out a gilt version of the Willard, like my SRP775 that I just sold.


we will have a 1/2 dozen varieties of the Willard by the end of 2021, I'm sure.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm certain more versions (limited or otherwise) will eventually be introduced - seemingly it is Seiko's modus operandi! I agree, a gilt version would ace 👌


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

The dollar is really weak now, so.... Ugh, I'm still not spending 10000 on a fracking watch


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Still digging my 151, seiko divers have such strong design cues, totally different than the normal Swiss offerings. Honestly I have a conspiracy theory that the Swiss knew seiko would become too powerful if the 62MAS/Willard had perfect releases so they sabotaged Seiko haha.

Jokes aside I really wish seiko would tighten up their QC and regulation of movements because I am absolutely sick of reading about seiko VFM. Posters like mleok, MX793, etc admittedly do make a lot of valid points though and I hope seiko is listening.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

eaglepowers said:


> ... Really wish they released a limited Willard...


Interesting... why?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

tiki5698 said:


> Still digging my 151, seiko divers have such strong design cues, totally different than the normal Swiss offerings. Honestly I have a conspiracy theory that the Swiss knew seiko would become too powerful if the 62MAS/Willard had perfect releases so they sabotaged Seiko haha.
> 
> Jokes aside I really wish seiko would tighten up their QC and regulation of movements because I am absolutely sick of reading about seiko VFM. Posters like mleok, MX793, etc admittedly do make a lot of valid points though and I hope seiko is listening.
> 
> View attachment 15389065


Absolutely agree with the QC. Love my SBDC109 and it's a keeper in my ooinion. Just line up those bezels properly Seiko, it's unbecoming of a giant and iconic brand.

Tip on new Seiko's out of the box running at the faster end or more of the guaranteed range. Get it demagnetized. When I received mine last Friday, it clocked at +18secs/ day. A quick swing atop a $5.00 demagnetizer and it now runs within +5secs/day. But yes, I get what you're saying not having to do this when new and fresh out of the box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brett (Jul 12, 2006)

lastshotkid said:


> Thanks! Mine as well. This makes me feel a bit better lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I received mine from Seiya 5 days ago. My bezel is misaligned too. Although, perhaps more a case of the printing on the bezel insert. When lining the pip up at 12 o'clock (which it does), the 5 and 55 markers both line up (even the 10 and 50), but as you move around the insert, the 45 is at 44.5, the 15 is at 14.5 and the 30 at 29.5.

Accuracy is also by far the worst of any of the more than a dozen Seiko's I've had (and it's the most expensive Seiko I've purchased). It was gaining about 16 seconds a day consistently for the first 3 days when worn 24/7. However, the first night I left it lying face up for 8 hours on the bedside table, it gained an additional 20 seconds over that 8 hour period. This was the night before last night. Last night it gained about 16 seconds while I slept. So it's gaining close to 30 seconds a day when removed while sleeping. I find this rather disappointing at the price.

I removed the bracelet without sizing it as soon as it arrived as my intention is to wear it on a rubber strap. I've been wearing it on a Hirsch Pure. The spring bar holes are very low and the leather and tropic straps I tried looked rather awkward as a result. There is a lot of lug above the strap, if that makes sense. And certainly more so than on a SKX007/173, etc. So this is also somewhat of a disappointment as I has hoping to be able to wear it with a bunch of different 20mm straps that I have. It seems to look less awkward on a NATO strap though.

It wears very comfortably on my 6.75 inch wrist. It sits lower than an SKX007/173 and wears smaller than a turtle. It's a very comfortable watch to wear. My girlfriend also feels it wears as well, if not better, on her very small wrist than her SKX013, so I think it is a great fit for those with smaller wrists.

The markers and hands are also great. I'd say these and the comfort factor are what elevate the watch, for me, from an SKX007/173 etc. The sapphire domed crystal is also very nice, although the reflected light makes it not quite as easy to read as a flat mineral crystal. But with the poor accuracy and bezel issues I don't think it justifies, again to me, the significant price difference with the SKX and turtle divers I have / have had.

Incidentally, the Seiko 6105-811X was the watch which originally got me interested in Seiko divers so I've been hoping for such a reissue for over 15 years now. Having owned a 1974 6105-811X I was very excited to have a modern day interpretation, and I do really like it, but I was hoping for better accuracy and alignment for the price.


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

3WR said:


> Interesting... why?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because it could be a cool and more unique color way, maybe come with both bracelets but mainly because it sucks paying full retail on a non limited which we all know will eventually get discounted once the supply levels and FOMO(also helps justify full retail).
It's these reason that pushed me to buy the 149 over it..... but if there was a similar limited Willard I would have bought that instead. I guess I'm glad they didn't release both at the same time because then I'd be hunting down the 149 later and probably overpaying for it.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Have to say the Willard x was never on my radar, my attention has been focused on the 143 - but after following the other thread all the QC horror stories have really cooled my interest until I can see one in person.

Also didn’t realise the Willard was smaller than the turtle - it looks a perfect size to me. The pics on this thread are great, and I’m very tempted. The one thing holding me back now is the rumoured 187 - if that one comes off as expected it could be the best of the lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

brett said:


> I received mine from Seiya 5 days ago. My bezel is misaligned too. Although, perhaps more a case of the printing on the bezel insert. When lining the pip up at 12 o'clock (which it does), the 5 and 55 markers both line up (even the 10 and 50), but as you move around the insert, the 45 is at 44.5, the 15 is at 14.5 and the 30 at 29.5.
> 
> Accuracy is also by far the worst of any of the more than a dozen Seiko's I've had (and it's the most expensive Seiko I've purchased). It was gaining about 16 seconds a day consistently for the first 3 days when worn 24/7. However, the first night I left it lying face up for 8 hours on the bedside table, it gained an additional 20 seconds over that 8 hour period. This was the night before last night. Last night it gained about 16 seconds while I slept. So it's gaining close to 30 seconds a day when removed while sleeping. I find this rather disappointing at the price.
> 
> ...


Try to demagnetize it. I bought a demagnetizer on Amazon for around $10 or less, can't remember. Mine went from +18 per day to around +5 so far.

I got mine from Seiya as well and when I complained aboit the alignment, he says and I quote:

"The bezel alignment issue occurs not only for this model but also for other different models. 
Unfortunately, the chapter ring, index, bezel index, and face index are not guaranteed to align perfectly even these watches have passed Seiko's company quality level checks. Individual customers have their own quality level which is sometimes more detailed than Seiko's."

It does say in his website that he cannot guarantee alignment and to his credit, was willing to accept a return and full refund. Of course, the $115.00 tax I paid is now my problem and I'd have to ship it back to him at my cost. So I decided to just keep it and deal with that annoying alignment in the near future.

I just feel like a misaligned Willard X should not be priced as much as one that is perfectly aligned. Just my humble opinion.

Having said this, I think the Willard X is still an awesome watch and I intend to buy the green Willard X. Probably from a local brick and mortar this time or Gnomon who actually tells you to give them a heads up if you want to make sure you end up with a watch with perfect alignment. They did that for me when I bought my Marinemaster Tuna.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

lastshotkid said:


> Absolutely agree with the QC. Love my SBDC109 and it's a keeper in my ooinion. Just line up those bezels properly Seiko, it's unbecoming of a giant and iconic brand.
> 
> Tip on new Seiko's out of the box running at the faster end or more of the guaranteed range. Get it demagnetized. When I received mine last Friday, it clocked at +18secs/ day. A quick swing atop a $5.00 demagnetizer and it now runs within +5secs/day. But yes, I get what you're saying not having to do this when new and fresh out of the box.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, good tip on the de-magnetiser. My Willard running at +5, but a couple of other Seikos that I've just bought, brand new, both running in the teens and came straight down when I ran them through.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

B1ff_77 said:


> Have to say the Willard x was never on my radar, my attention has been focused on the 143 - but after following the other thread all the QC horror stories have really cooled my interest until I can see one in person.
> 
> Also didn't realise the Willard was smaller than the turtle - it looks a perfect size to me. The pics on this thread are great, and I'm very tempted. The one thing holding me back now is the rumoured 187 - if that one comes off as expected it could be the best of the lot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the rumored 187?


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

peterr said:


> What is the rumored 187?


Smaller MM200, With the new seiko hands instead of arrows.









*Leaked* New SPB185 & SPB187 divers


Figured these guys should have their own thread. So what can we tell from looking at the photo: •It appears to be the SBDC061/SPB177 MM200 case. •The bezel seems wider than the current MM200 bezel. On the spb187, it appears to be black matte(brushed?) looks a bit like the new SPB143 bezel...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

lastshotkid said:


> Absolutely agree with the QC. Love my SBDC109 and it's a keeper in my ooinion. Just line up those bezels properly Seiko, it's unbecoming of a giant and iconic brand.
> 
> Tip on new Seiko's out of the box running at the faster end or more of the guaranteed range. Get it demagnetized. When I received mine last Friday, it clocked at +18secs/ day. A quick swing atop a $5.00 demagnetizer and it now runs within +5secs/day. But yes, I get what you're saying not having to do this when new and fresh out of the box.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great to know. I just noticed mine is running +17 out of the box.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Has anyone with the green Willard noticed that the hour hand and minute hand are half brushed half polished? 50/50 split north to south? Opposing sides on each hand. I just checked my black one and that is not the case. I may be late to the party hearing about this feature on the green version. It’s tough to notice unless you look close. Ive never seen this on another watch. Pretty neat.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

How’s the lume for you guys? My lume lasts a long time at night but initial brightness is less than most Seiko’s I’ve owned in recent years. Also how quickly the initial brightness fades is a bit disappointing. Day lume is not really a thing with this watch unless coming in from bright sunlight.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> How's the lume for you guys? My lume lasts a long time at night but initial brightness is less than most Seiko's I've owned in recent years. Also how quickly the initial brightness fades is a bit disappointing. Day lume is not really a thing with this watch unless coming in from bright sunlight.


I haven't fully tested mine yet, but I did notice it not being as bright as my turtle. Thinner hands and markers mean less lume material. I just attributed it to that.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> How's the lume for you guys? My lume lasts a long time at night but initial brightness is less than most Seiko's I've owned in recent years. Also how quickly the initial brightness fades is a bit disappointing. Day lume is not really a thing with this watch unless coming in from bright sunlight.


Seems like they toned it down a bit for the new Willard and 62MAS releases. In daylight it's white instead of the green hue which I certainly appreciate. Longevity doesn't seem to be affected which is a plus.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ChrisWMT said:


> Seems like they toned it down a bit for the new Willard and 62MAS releases. In daylight it's white instead of the green hue which I certainly appreciate. Longevity doesn't seem to be affected which is a plus.


 That's true about the white color in daylight


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Really hoping Uncle Seiko puts out a green GL831 rubber strap that matches the 153. I checked out the Zuludiver 284 from Watch Gecko and I don't think the greens match.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Ryan1881 said:


> Smaller MM200, With the new seiko hands instead of arrows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool, thanks for the link, too...


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

brett said:


> I received mine from Seiya 5 days ago. My bezel is misaligned too. Although, perhaps more a case of the printing on the bezel insert. When lining the pip up at 12 o'clock (which it does), the 5 and 55 markers both line up (even the 10 and 50), but as you move around the insert, the 45 is at 44.5, the 15 is at 14.5 and the 30 at 29.5.
> 
> Accuracy is also by far the worst of any of the more than a dozen Seiko's I've had (and it's the most expensive Seiko I've purchased). It was gaining about 16 seconds a day consistently for the first 3 days when worn 24/7. However, the first night I left it lying face up for 8 hours on the bedside table, it gained an additional 20 seconds over that 8 hour period. This was the night before last night. Last night it gained about 16 seconds while I slept. So it's gaining close to 30 seconds a day when removed while sleeping. I find this rather disappointing at the price.
> 
> ...


i notice this watch is really extremely accurate on the wrist, awake or asleep, but this 70 hour time reserve is for real,
i didn't wear it for 2 days and it lay on its back, and it was running 2 minutes fast after those 2 days. honestly, i don't much care how accurate a watch is when i'm not wearing it, since i tend to synch with n.i.s.t., when i put one on, but this is really quite a disparity.

whereas right now, after 17 hours of wear, it has gained one second. not much to complain about there.

in response to another thread, lume is really not nuclear, as we might expect, but it is adequate, and i say that as a full-fledged lume freak. i can still tell time an hour before dawn, that's good enough for me....


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

After two days of wear, mine is +1.7 seconds per day. Amazing for a Seiko out of the box.

Everything lines up, the bezel is aligned and crisp, and the overall feel is closer to Grand Seiko that to any "standard" Seiko I've owned, except the MM300 (SBDX001).

Seiko did a nice job on these.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Had a few Turtles in the past, and liked them, but felt they wore a little large, but were still comfortable. I really like the Willard's size and case.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


> After two days of wear, mine is +1.7 seconds per day. Amazing for a Seiko out of the box.
> 
> Everything lines up, the bezel is aligned and crisp, and the overall feel is closer to Grand Seiko that to any "standard" Seiko I've owned, except the MM300 (SBDX001).
> 
> Seiko did a nice job on these.


Looks sweet on the grey NATO! Might have to do this myself ?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Lume isn't knock-your-socks-off grade, but like another poster above, it can be read long into the night so it's perfectly adequate for me.


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

Anyone else have inconsistencies around when the date change happens with the 6R35? Sometimes my date is changed by the time I put it on in the morning. Other times the date change won’t happen until noon.

This normal for a 6R movement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

On an endmill bracelet









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

scooby said:


> Has anyone with the green Willard noticed that the hour hand and minute hand are half brushed half polished? 50/50 split north to south? Opposing sides on each hand. I just checked my black one and that is not the case. I may be late to the party hearing about this feature on the green version. It's tough to notice unless you look close. Ive never seen this on another watch. Pretty neat.


Yes, cool feature on the green which black doesn't have. It's been discussed previously in this thread. The 62MAS reissues have it also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

natrmrz said:


> Anyone else have inconsistencies around when the date change happens with the 6R35? Sometimes my date is changed by the time I put it on in the morning. Other times the date change won't happen until noon.
> 
> This normal for a 6R movement?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not normal. Date should change once every 24 around 12 o'clock. If the watch is set correctly it will change around 12am, if not 12pm. But it should not change at both am and pm, unless the watch has been set (incorrectly, or corrected) between 12am and 12pm or is faulty. Follow the manual for correct setting procedure, and see if it continues.


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> Yes, cool feature on the green which black doesn't have. It's been discussed previously in this thread. The 62MAS reissues have it also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the black has it half brushed half polished as well


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

dannyeo said:


> I think the black has it half brushed half polished as well


Don't know where you're getting that information from but I have the black and it does not have half brushed half polished. The hands are all polished.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

dannyeo said:


> I think the black has it half brushed half polished as well


The hands on the 151 are fully polished

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

Eggsy said:


> The hands on the 151 are fully polished
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont own a 151 but looking at the pics from here, it looks half brushed half polished, unless both sides are polished differently?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

dannyeo said:


> I dont own a 151 but looking at the pics from here, it looks half brushed half polished, unless both sides are polished differently?
> 
> View attachment 15390313


So are you going to believe a picture that makes it look like it "might" be half and half or owners of the watch stating emphatically that they are fully polished? You can stop beating the dead horse now ok?


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> So are you going to believe a picture that makes it look like it "might" be half and half or owners of the watch stating emphatically that they are fully polished? You can stop beating the dead horse now ok?


Just having a friendly discussion, dont need to get too uptight over this


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I love the half brushed/polished look too, although I think full polished works well against the matte black dial on the 151.

JLC uses them too and I when tried on a master control date the effect was pretty neat looking.









Introducing: The Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Control Date


The watchmaker's watch masters a pared-down philosophy.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

dannyeo said:


> Just having a friendly discussion, dont need to get too uptight over this


I always find it odd how some folks feel it's necessary to get overly emotional, especially considering we're in a watch enthusiast forum. If you don't agree with what someone says, just move on... It's as simple as that. Most of us come here for entertainment, not for meaningless arguments. Life is too short, right? 

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

To keep making a false point is unacceptable. The first time is understandable, the second after first hand evidence was supplied is not.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The crown action on these new willard-x and 63MAS is better than most Seiko’s I’ve have. Doesn’t have the vague connection that the MM300 did and none of the awful crunchy/grinding feel that most of the turtles had.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

I put it on some tropic straps! video on youtube.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> To keep making a false point is unacceptable. The first time is understandable, the second after first hand evidence was supplied is not.


I get it. It's also difficult to absorb all relevant information when a particular thread is hundreds and sometimes thousands of pages long.

I try to assume noble intent, unless obvious trolling is abound. 

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> I put it on some tropic straps! video on youtube.
> View attachment 15390506


Great video! Do you know if those Isophranes come in different sizes? I assume they are really long since they are genuine diver straps.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## KonradB (Jul 27, 2020)

This case shape and green color render it such a unique piece. I found these two items matching perfectly.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I get it. It's also difficult to absorb all relevant information when a particular thread is hundreds and sometimes thousands of pages long.
> 
> I try to assume noble intent, unless obvious trolling is abound.
> 
> Instagram: watch_it_captain


It shouldn't have been difficult at all for him to absorb the first hand relevant information from two posters replying to his first comment, thereby making his second comment totally un-needed and possibly be construed as argumentative which I did.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> It shouldn't have been difficult at all for him to absorb the first hand relevant information from two posters replying to his first comment, thereby making his second comment totally un-needed and possibly be construed as argumentative which I did.


Dude let it go and move on. Sheesh.... now who's beating a dead horse? The guy thought it looked half and half, who cares?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Toothbras said:


> Dude let it go and move on. Sheesh.... now who's beating a dead horse? The guy thought it looked half and half, who cares?


Right and after being told by two different owners it wasn't he repeated the false statement again. I guess we just should have let the two false statements stand for any prospective new buyer that ordered one online sight unseen expecting half polished and half brushed hands. All he had to do was say something like, "ok thanks for clarifying" and that would have been it.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

fallingtitan said:


> I put it on some tropic straps! video on youtube.
> View attachment 15390506


I'm thinking a Barton Silicon Elite would look good too!


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

konners said:


> Not normal. Date should change once every 24 around 12 o'clock. If the watch is set correctly it will change around 12am, if not 12pm. But it should not change at both am and pm, unless the watch has been set (incorrectly, or corrected) between 12am and 12pm or is faulty. Follow the manual for correct setting procedure, and see if it continues.












Will do and thanks for the confirmation. I figured something was up with it. It's already MON 10AUG and the date mechanism is just now engaging close to 12 noon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

RussMurray said:


> I'm thinking a Barton Silicon Elite would look good too!
> 
> View attachment 15390629


I bet it would, but it just sucks that the spring bar diameter is so thin... They wiggle around a lot inside of Seiko lug holes.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

natrmrz said:


> Will do and thanks for the confirmation. I figured something was up with it. It's already MON 10AUG and the date mechanism is just now engaging close to 12 noon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're off by 12 hours, wait til the date fully changes and then pull the crown all the way out and advance the hands half a day


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I bet it would, but it just sucks that the spring bar diameter is so thin... They wiggle around a lot inside of Seiko lug holes.
> 
> Instagram: watch_it_captain


Interesting, I hadn't noticed and having checked those Seiko divers with the strap there might be a little play but it's nominal from my perspective.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

natrmrz said:


> Will do and thanks for the confirmation. I figured something was up with it. It's already MON 10AUG and the date mechanism is just now engaging close to 12 noon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's no harm to advance the HANDS 12 hours, so your watch will be correct. Just don't adjust the date in the change over period (as noted in the manual), as it may damage the movement.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Just got my Willards in! The green one is PERFECTLY aligned...that's the first for me when it comes to Seiko! But good gosh, I hope this movement settles down a bit!









Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

RussMurray said:


> I'm thinking a Barton Silicon Elite would look good too!
> 
> View attachment 15390629


i've got this idea i can't get out of my head, of a green willy with a black bezel, looks like you've got the strap there for it, russ. now all i need is a spare grand or so...does anyone know the bezel insert size? i've been told the new willy
is not skx compatible, but it looks to be, and it measures out correctly with a ruler. i have not taken the bezel off yet, but i see that on opposites sides of the bezel there's a dainty slit into which a knife blade can be inserted...


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Just got my Willards in! The green one is PERFECTLY aligned...that's the first for me when it comes to Seiko! But good gosh, I hope this movement settles down a bit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my observation so far is that off the wrist, it runs way the hell off, and on the wrist, it's nearly perfect at timekeeping.
why should this be? i don't know. just my observation so far. so all in all, your average cheap miyota is a better timekeeper, but on the wirst, it's a few seconds better. i wonder if others see the same thing...


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

peterr said:


> my observation so far is that off the wrist, it runs way the hell off, and on the wrist, it's nearly perfect at timekeeping.
> why should this be? i don't know. just my observation so far. so all in all, your average cheap miyota is a better timekeeper, but on the wirst, it's a few seconds better. i wonder if others see the same thing...


I'm sure a lot has to do with positional variance.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I bet it would, but it just sucks that the spring bar diameter is so thin... They wiggle around a lot inside of Seiko lug holes.
> 
> Instagram: watch_it_captain


It's pretty easy to slip those those quick release spring bars out of the strap - on both the barton canvas and silicone. And the fat Seiko bars will slide right in.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

danshort said:


> It's pretty easy to slip those those quick release spring bars out of the strap - on both the barton canvas and silicone. And the fat Seiko bars will slide right in.


Good to know!

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

peterr said:


> my observation so far is that off the wrist, it runs way the hell off, and on the wrist, it's nearly perfect at timekeeping.
> why should this be? i don't know. just my observation so far. so all in all, your average cheap miyota is a better timekeeper, but on the wirst, it's a few seconds better. i wonder if others see the same thing...


Mine is similar in this. It is still way within spec, but it's fast off the wrist. The only acceptable position off wrist is 12 vertical. I think this is a matter of the isochronism of the movement. Someone put my claim right if not.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I'm sure a lot has to do with positional variance.
> 
> Instagram: watch_it_captain


I think it's got more to do with temperature myself. Off the wrist mine runs fast in every position ranging from +2 to +6, but runs -5/spd while worn. You would think if it ran fast off the wrist in all positions that it would run fast while worn. The difference? Temperature. Just a guess on my part.

I've also read that in general, warmer temperature goes slower and colder faster so if true, supports my findings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Reporting for duty......


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Howa said:


> Reporting for duty......
> View attachment 15391065


Oh man that looks pretty cool with that camo strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Just got my Willards in! The green one is PERFECTLY aligned...that's the first for me when it comes to Seiko! But good gosh, I hope this movement settles down a bit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





peterr said:


> my observation so far is that off the wrist, it runs way the hell off, and on the wrist, it's nearly perfect at timekeeping.
> why should this be? i don't know. just my observation so far. so all in all, your average cheap miyota is a better timekeeper, but on the wirst, it's a few seconds better. i wonder if others see the same thing...


Unfortunately, I'm 0/2 on my accuracy/luck. My black Willard is plus 17 and after just timing my green one, it's about +26 in 24 hours.?. I might try the demagnatizer as recommended by another owner. That's mostly off the wrist too btw. Worn for several hours and then back in the box.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

scooby said:


> Unfortunately, I'm 0/2 on my accuracy/luck. My black Willard is plus 17 and after just timing my green one, it's about +26 in 24 hours.. I might try the demagnatizer as recommended by another owner. That's mostly off the wrist too btw. Worn for several hours and then back in the box.


I'm just going to let them break in for a month or so then regulate them myself. Timing is easy to fix. Alignment, not so easy.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

I think I'm in love 









Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Howa said:


> Reporting for duty......
> View attachment 15391065


Where's the strap from?!

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Strap is a Borealis......


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

Toothbras said:


> You're off by 12 hours, wait til the date fully changes and then pull the crown all the way out and advance the hands half a day


Denggg I feel dumb. Thanks for the insight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

B1ff_77 said:


> Have to say the Willard x was never on my radar, my attention has been focused on the 143 - but after following the other thread all the QC horror stories have really cooled my interest until I can see one in person.
> 
> Also didn't realise the Willard was smaller than the turtle - it looks a perfect size to me. The pics on this thread are great, and I'm very tempted. The one thing holding me back now is the rumoured 187 - if that one comes off as expected it could be the best of the lot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





fallingtitan said:


> I put it on some tropic straps! video on youtube.
> View attachment 15390506


wow, did you get a bulk buy? ?


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

konners said:


> Mine is similar in this. It is still way within spec, but it's fast off the wrist. The only acceptable position off wrist is 12 vertical. I think this is a matter of the isochronism of the movement. Someone put my claim right if not.


Mine is the same, as are my two 4R35 mini turtles. Must be a Seiko thing


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

magic man said:


> wow, did you get a bulk buy? 😊


haha no i got sent them in for free in exchange for a review. I however did ask for a discount code for viewers like i always do with strap companies.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

rcorreale said:


> Right and after being told by two different owners it wasn't he repeated the false statement again. I guess we just should have let the two false statements stand for any prospective new buyer that ordered one online sight unseen expecting half polished and half brushed hands. All he had to do was say something like, "ok thanks for clarifying" and that would have been it.


It's someone's time of the month.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Are there any rumors of a blue or grey dialed Willard coming out? If not, I'm inclined to snag a black dialed version with half polished/half brushed hands.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> Are there any rumors of a blue or grey dialed Willard coming out? If not, I'm inclined to snag a black dialed version with half polished/half brushed hands.


ah, why pretend, this "black" willard is really gray, and it's ok, i have so many black dialled watches it's not funny,
compare the willy to any of them and it'll look gray by comparison. and it's a nice gray, too.

i wish i could have fully brushed hands, i'd prefer it, i think in the future as the price decreases you'll see more and more of these being modded....and yeah, regulating thisn shouldn't be a big deal, i've always had good experiences with 6r15's, so i'm willing to wait forn this movement to settle in.


----------



## lexminute (Jan 29, 2019)

WeirdGuy said:


> Are there any rumors of a blue or grey dialed Willard coming out? If not, I'm inclined to snag a black dialed version with half polished/half brushed hands.


Given the very warm reception to this new Turtle, expect this animal to be milked dry by Seiko by releasing several colorways and probably limited editions.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

peterr said:


> ah, why pretend, this "black" willard is really gray, and it's ok, i have so many black dialled watches it's not funny,
> compare the willy to any of them and it'll look gray by comparison. and it's a nice gray, too.
> 
> i wish i could have fully brushed hands, i'd prefer it, i think in the future as the price decreases you'll see more and more of these being modded....and yeah, regulating thisn shouldn't be a big deal, i've always had good experiences with 6r15's, so i'm willing to wait forn this movement to settle in.


Regulation no big deal on this or any other Seiko movement, but, and I might be incorrect, if the watch is near enough spot on wrist, but looses or gains a significant amount off the wrist, regulation won't resolve the matter.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

konners said:


> Regulation no big deal on this or any other Seiko movement, but, and I might be incorrect, if the watch is near enough spot on wrist, but looses or gains a significant amount off the wrist, regulation won't resolve the matter.


Not exactly true. A lot of that has to do with positional variance of the movement's operation. Regulation could certainly help.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15391391


One of the best shots of this I've seen!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

deepsea03 said:


> One of the best shots of this I've seen!


much thanks!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

2 classic Seikos with serial numbers that start with 03. They just happen to have been made 50 years apart.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Not exactly true. A lot of that has to do with positional variance of the movement's operation. Regulation could certainly help.
> 
> Instagram: watch_it_captain


But if one sees +/-1spd on wrist and +15spd when the watch is in its best-off-wrist position, surely regulating it won't improve this? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

konners said:


> But if one sees +/-1spd on wrist and +15spd when the watch is in its best-off-wrist position, surely regulating it won't improve this? Or am I missing something?


The best thing to do is observe the timing in six positions and adjust the timing based on those. In my case, I don't like my watches running slow, so I will observe it's timing in six positions and adjust it if there are any positions where it runs negatively.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15392427


Excellent. Looks good!


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

konners said:


> But if one sees +/-1spd on wrist and +15spd when the watch is in its best-off-wrist position, surely regulating it won't improve this? Or am I missing something?


How it runs on the wrist is the only thing that matters to me. Mine is roughly +5 on the wrist and much more off it. But that's fine as far as I'm concerned. I don't really care what it's doing when it is in the box.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Having some issues with the movement. This morning, notice it was 15 minutes slow. Yes, 15 minutes, not seconds. I believe it may be a power reserve issue, where maybe a low reserve is causing this issue. Took the watch off for the day to measure the reserve. Had this issue before two weeks back.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

anrex said:


> Having some issues with the movement. This morning, notice it was 15 minutes slow. Yes, 15 minutes, not seconds. I believe it may be a power reserve issue, where maybe a low reserve is causing this issue. Took the watch off for the day to measure the reserve. Had this issue before two weeks back.


Do you wear it daily ?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Duplicate content.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

magic man said:


> How it runs on the wrist is the only thing that matters to me. Mine is roughly +5 on the wrist and much more off it. But that's fine as far as I'm concerned. I don't really care what it's doing when it is in the box.


Personally I'd rather not have to set the time too frequently, and as I don't wear any watch 24/7 how it performs when not on my wrist is important to me. It's fine when it's on and is only .5spd. But if I put it on my bedside table for the night and it registers 20spd, then overall it's gaining a bit more than I'd like.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Great video! Do you know if those Isophranes come in different sizes? I assume they are really long since they are genuine diver straps.
> 
> Instagram: watch_it_captain


Yes the iso should come in 22mm and 24mm for sure.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> Yes the iso should come in 22mm and 24mm for sure.


Sorry, I meant length...not lug width.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Howa said:


> View attachment 15392890
> View attachment 15392892


Did you get yours from Gnomon too? They sent me the same strap with mine! It's a great pair!

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

konners said:


> Personally I'd rather not have to set the time too frequently, and as I don't wear any watch 24/7 how it performs when not on my wrist is important to me. It's fine when it's on and is only .5spd. But if I put it on my bedside table for the night and it registers 20spd, then overall it's gaining a bit more than I'd like.


I guess I'll get in on the reporting, set the time this morning and about 12 hours later it is +2. I'll take it off overnight and see how it runs in the morning.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

coffe time


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

On Uncle Seiko tropic


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

PeterA said:


> coffe time


While these watches look great on all manner of straps (except nato imo), for me the bracelet is tops, suits the watch so well and is also of great quality.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I guess I'll get in on the reporting, set the time this morning and about 12 hours later it is +2. I'll take it off overnight and see how it runs in the morning.


Morning has arrived and now my Willard is +10 so it did gain more time off wrist than while being worn.

I'll watch this over a couple of days and see what happens.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Morning has arrived and now my Willard is +10 so it did gain more time off wrist than while being worn.
> 
> I'll watch this over a couple of days and see what happens.


+10 is not so bad, mine's at +33 after running for 3 days now, flat on it's back and no winding, so we're pretty close...this 70 hour power reserve is impressive. i think the movement will settle down over time. some people like to knock these movements, but my experience with them in the past has been nothing but positive.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Engi said:


> Do you wear it daily ?


Yes, I wore the watch for over two weeks.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

peterr said:


> +10 is not so bad, mine's at +33 after running for 3 days now, flat on it's back and no winding, so we're pretty close...this 70 hour power reserve is impressive. i think the movement will settle down over time. some people like to knock these movements, but my experience with them in the past has been nothing but positive.


My SLA017 is +10 a day as well, the only difference being that it doesn't matter whether it is on, off, crown up,flat, crown down, etc...... its always +10 a day. Highly annoying on the SLA. Not even a blink of the eye on the Little Willy.

I do LOVE the 70 hour power reserve.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

0s a day on mine on wrist! after a huge fall on tile floor. (4ft drop) doing outstanding! I'm very impressed! What a tough little tank! 
Although I had to re-press the hands after the fall the seconds hand was a bit lifted and touching the crystal. and I also had to re press hands for alignment issue from seiko. i showed the video on my insta. but the quality control aside its a tough little watch. i thought the glass would shatter for sure when i heard that BIG CRUNCH!

heres how the hands came from factory. now they are straight tho. go to AD to pick a perfection one. dont buy online


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

konners said:


> Personally I'd rather not have to set the time too frequently, and as I don't wear any watch 24/7 how it performs when not on my wrist is important to me. It's fine when it's on and is only .5spd. But if I put it on my bedside table for the night and it registers 20spd, then overall it's gaining a bit more than I'd like.


That's a fair enough comment for sure. Mine took a week or two to settle in. Also, I de-magnetised it. It is now running at +2 when on my wrist. But perhaps the biggest difference is that I don't take mine off at night. It stays on my wrist and so is never in one position for the whole night and stays at a constant temp. Perhaps you could try that and see what happens?


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Finally
I pre order in the 18th of May.

Shipped Monday arrived today
























Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

fallingtitan said:


> 0s a day on mine on wrist! after a huge fall on tile floor. (4ft drop) doing outstanding!


For those of you who are getting crappy accuracy... I think you know what you need to do


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> For those of you who are getting crappy accuracy... I think you know what you need to do


LOL thanks but I think I'll try to demagnetize the hell out of mine first before I try to ask gravity to regulate it for me .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hodinkee send me Vol. 6 for being a customer, fun read.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> For those of you who are getting crappy accuracy... I think you know what you need to do


+11seconds a day at rest is fine, thanks


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

Royal Air Force aircrew zulu strap From the 70s and 80s.


----------



## Reloger (Jan 20, 2012)

lastshotkid said:


> LOL thanks but I think I'll try to demagnetize the hell out of mine first before I try to ask gravity to regulate it for me .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does one do this?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

fallingtitan said:


> heres how the hands came from factory. now they are straight tho. go to AD to pick a perfection one. dont buy online
> 
> View attachment 15393762


I've only had one watch that was absolutely dead-on from the factory and that was a B&R, which I bought in the early days and then sold when I discovered it wasn't "cool". What a stupid thing it was to listen to anyone who spoke English . Not counting watches bought used:

Zenith pilot: just over a minute out
Hamilton chrono: difficult to say as the minute hand isn't very sharp but when the hour's at 12, the minutes are not _quite _there
Tudor Black Bay: can be made to line up if you hack it, but as it passes 12 the hour hand is dragging perhaps a minute behind
Seiko SPB147: on the hour as the minute hand is approaching the 59, but you only notice this at 12 o'clock, as the hands are pretty blunt.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I've been following this thread closely, as I'm a fan of this Willard. I've just been waiting for it to be back in stock at GNOMON. Well, it's now back in stock, but I'm not sure I'm going to grab one, at least not for the time being. All of these movement complaints has me a little hesitant. Think I'll wait a bit to see how these new movements play out for a little longer.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> I've been following this thread closely, as I'm a fan of this Willard. I've just been waiting for it to be back in stock at GNOMON. Well, it's now back in stock, but I'm not sure I'm going to grab one, at least not for the time being. All of these movement complaints has me a little hesitant. Think I'll wait a bit to see how these new movements play out for a little longer.


i don't think these are complaints...the movement is running accurately for everyone ON the wrist, off the wrist mine ran perfectly last night, for a change, but that was freshly wound....i bet what we'll see is a bunch of movements settling down, i wouldn't swap mobements or anything...


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> My SLA017 is +10 a day as well, the only difference being that it doesn't matter whether it is on, off, crown up,flat, crown down, etc...... its always +10 a day. Highly annoying on the SLA. Not even a blink of the eye on the Little Willy.
> 
> I do LOVE the 70 hour power reserve.


I would expect better too, considering the price point. Certainly not in the league of a model Submariner, but better.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Doesn't sound like anyone is reporting movements being out of spec, despite mine and some others grumbling about accuracy witnessed.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

The two 6R35s I own have been +5seconds a day. Just got lucky I guess.

Have owned some 6R15s years ago which were much more erratic.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

konners said:


> Doesn't sound like anyone is reporting movements being out of spec, despite mine and some others grumbling about accuracy witnessed.


My experience with the four 6R35s I own so far is that they change drastically from day to day...all four of them. I'm a firm believer that these movements need time to break in.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## alexd3498 (Feb 27, 2020)

Movement complaints and qc issues for 1300? I'm sorry but I'll pass. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

alexd3498 said:


> Movement complaints and qc issues for 1300? I'm sorry but I'll pass.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I paid $1,100 for mine from AD and it's perfect in every aspect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

alexd3498 said:


> Movement complaints and qc issues for 1300? I'm sorry but I'll pass.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I've been a harsh critic of Seiko's QC issues with the new SPB 2020 watches. That said, I've purchased four of them (SPB143, 149, 151, and 153) and I love every single one of them. These are going to be classics.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## alexd3498 (Feb 27, 2020)

Perhaps it's part of the charm then? 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

alexd3498 said:


> Perhaps it's part of the charm then?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Ha, perhaps! I'm just fortunate that I have the knowledge and tools to fix most simple issues. For those that don't I completely understand the frustration when you're paying over $1,000 for something. If you're truly passionate about your work, perfection should be expected. I'm not one to defend Seiko with the "but they mass produce thousands of watches" argument... If they cared about quality control, it would show. Nonetheless, I still love their watches.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Morning has arrived and now my Willard is +10 so it did gain more time off wrist than while being worn.
> 
> I'll watch this over a couple of days and see what happens.


48 hours in and now +27 seconds. The watch was off wrist for the majority of the last 24 hours. This is still consistent with it gaining more time off wrist.

Hopefully this gets better over the next month or so. Because I'll be honest if it were to settle in it +15 to +20 a day I would probably sell the watch. But my experience with the 6R15 has been good long term so I am expecting this to get better.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

i had a sarb059 that ran perfectly, flawlessly, one of the best movements i've experienced in a watch.
it was always within 1 second per day. i think these can settle down and become like that, i am not going to bother
trying to regulate the movement until it has had time to settle itself. i think we're just comparing notes here, on a process, it's always nice to have some corroboration when you're trying to be scientific. but to those outside of this
process, please know it's corroboration, not condemnation.

condemnation is for...well, ok, i'm slaying my own troll, and not finishing this sentence the way i thought i would


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

sierra11b said:


> The two 6R35s I own have been +5seconds a day. Just got lucky I guess.
> 
> Have owned some 6R15s years ago which were much more erratic.


Same with the one I have.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> My experience with the four 6R35s I own so far is that they change drastically from day to day...all four of them. I'm a firm believer that these movements need time to break in.
> 
> Instagram: watch_it_captain


How long do you think they need to break in?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

alexd3498 said:


> Movement complaints and qc issues for 1300? I'm sorry but I'll pass.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


At RRP I did have some reservations, and as much as I wanted one and had it in the shopping basket on multiple occasions, I just couldn't quite do it. But then one came up for sale. Barely worn, from a trusted source and at a price I couldn't pass up. And for what I paid, I'm ok with its performance. But at full price I'd probably be left with a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

konners said:


> How long do you think they need to break in?


No clue!

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

I took a look today at a Capt Willard at a local shop. It's one or two steps above what I was led to expect by the shouting and screaming on the internet and especially on the Public forum here. Everything about it was spot-on - bezel alignment and feel, legibility and endlink fitment (neater than the SPB14x reissues I thought). At £1,200 it's slightly in a hinterland these days, but at least as good as the Longines Hydroconquest, better than the Sub 200 and Oris 65, and at least as well built as the Longines Legend Diver, which is 50% more expensive.

I can't quite gel with the case shape so I won't be buying one, but it actually turned out better than I thought it would. Well done Seiko, keep it coming (but don't go all Swiss with the pricing!)


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Even the clasp is nice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> No clue!
> 
> Instagram: watch_it_captain


I asked as I feel this one has had enough use to be bedded in and should now be performing as well as it will.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

rcorreale said:


> Even the clasp is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to admit that the bracelet fits the SPB151 very well !


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

konners said:


> I asked as I feel this one has had enough use to be bedded in and should now be performing as well as it will.


Well he also said he was a "firm believer" that they take time to bed in so fair question IMO


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

This watch has had more wrist time than any other lately ,and it really is a very comfortable watch to wear .


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> 48 hours in and now +27 seconds. The watch was off wrist for the majority of the last 24 hours. This is still consistent with it gaining more time off wrist.
> 
> Hopefully this gets better over the next month or so. Because I'll be honest if it were to settle in it +15 to +20 a day I would probably sell the watch. But my experience with the 6R15 has been good long term so I am expecting this to get better.


On or off wrist, my (then) brand new SLA017 ran +12 - 14 sec/day for the first year I owned it. Finally got tired of resetting it every time it came up in the rotation so I stuck it in the watchbox for a long time. A couple months ago, seeing the discussions and pics for the new SLA037 inspired me to put it back in rotation. The 017 is now running +3 - 5 sec/day with very little positional variance when off wrist. Perhaps, like a misbehaving child, it needed a "time out"?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

For those in the US who ordered from Seiya, did you happen to get a message from DHL saying they need your social security number in order to process the watch through customs? Seems weird, I’ve ordered from him before and never had this happen


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Toothbras said:


> For those in the US who ordered from Seiya, did you happen to get a message from DHL saying they need your social security number in order to process the watch through customs? Seems weird, I've ordered from him before and never had this happen


Smells fishy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Toothbras said:


> For those in the US who ordered from Seiya, did you happen to get a message from DHL saying they need your social security number in order to process the watch through customs? Seems weird, I've ordered from him before and never had this happen


Yep, sure have. This is the exact reason why I go through Gnomon for all my JDM purchases now. It's all in how they fill out the customs forms.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Yep, sure have. This is the exact reason why I go through Gnomon for all my JDM purchases now. It's all in how they fill out the customs forms.
> 
> Instagram: watch_it_captain


This is good info to know. Thanks!!


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Yeah that would be a hard pass for me.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

Still curious and following up: does anyone know the differences between the SPB151 and the SBDC109 . . . . or can confirm that there aren't any??

Thanks again guys -- cheers!



avusblue said:


> Hello guys! Great thread going on here, with excellent pics and reviews -- thank you to those who've taken the time to post all of them. It's validated the attractiveness of this Willard reissue to me. I'm leaning towards the black dial, bracelet, version.
> 
> My question (and if it's already been asked and answered, I apologize): I cannot detect any difference between the U.S. branded SPB151 and the JDM SBDC109 -- is there any?
> 
> Thanks, and cheers!


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

My willard-X flexing its muscles. 
todays reading.
review on youtube. straps vid aswell.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

and positional variance seems to be good as on wrist its doing roughly the same. it will however, speed up if power reserve goes very low and its sitting for 2 days but thats like all watches. but i think when you have a higher PR it exaggerates this effect


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

_*SOLD*_ I'm selling my 153 black rubber strap if anyone's interested. Shoot me a message!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

jmai said:


> _*SOLD*_ I'm selling my 153 black rubber strap if anyone's interested. Shoot me a message!


Thanks John!


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

that was fast


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> For those in the US who ordered from Seiya, did you happen to get a message from DHL saying they need your social security number in order to process the watch through customs? Seems weird, I've ordered from him before and never had this happen


Yes I did. Paid tax. $115 here in California. I should've waited for Gnomon to restock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Howa said:


> 153





CPRwatch said:


> 153 - This watch has had more wrist time than any other lately ,and it really is a very comfortable watch to wear .


Excellent shots all round folks. They nailed the shades of the 153. It works well with a number of variations in different lights. I had the Rado Captain Cook at the top of my green watch list but this has just replaced it.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Yep, sure have. This is the exact reason why I go through Gnomon for all my JDM purchases now. It's all in how they fill out the customs forms.

Best not to publicly advertise this fact imho


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

fallingtitan said:


> My willard-X flexing its muscles.
> todays reading.
> review on youtube. straps vid aswell.
> View attachment 15396262


Which is your youtube channel ?


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

alexd3498 said:


> Movement complaints and qc issues for 1300? I'm sorry but I'll pass.


Mine was 810 after discount and it's spot on. No bezel alignment problems, fault-free build, and +10 sec a day. "ETA ain't better". The Willard I looked at appeared faultless too.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

One-Seventy said:


> Mine was 810 after discount and it's spot on. No bezel alignment problems, fault-free build, and +10 sec a day. "ETA ain't better". The Willard I looked at appeared faultless too.


You get it at that price in the UK? Cracking deal. May I ask where? Always good to know such thing for future purchases!


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Just picked up a Zuludiver waffle strap from Watch Gecko for mine. I will mostly wear it on the stock bracelet but this is fun too. I hate to say this because I love Uncle Seiko stuff, but this waffle strap is much superior to the US version. It's slightly thicker while being more supple at the same time. And the buckle is much nicer also.


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

My experience w/ 6R35 and multiple 6R15 is that they slow down when near or fully wound and start to speed up as they get lower and then of course they slow down before they near the end. I think this is pretty common in mid tier watch design. I believe it has something to do w/ something wobbling or over moving and slowing the timing down when fully wound vs at a lower wind?
My Emperor Tuna which has a 8L15 I think? doesn't do this and is very stable to wind amount, position and being on or off wrist.
My 149 w/ 6R35 is like what a lot of you are getting and runs noticeably faster off wrist. I wouldn't be surprised if your Willards run slower if you keep them near fully wound. This could also explain the on wrist slower running time? However, I never considered temp as someone pointed out earlier.


----------



## Waya03 (Feb 9, 2013)

danshort said:


> Just picked up a Zuludiver waffle strap from Watch Gecko for mine. I will mostly wear it on the stock bracelet but this is fun too. I hate to say this because I love Uncle Seiko stuff, but this waffle strap is much superior to the US version. It's slightly thicker while being more supple at the same time. And the buckle is much nicer also.
> 
> View attachment 15396826
> 
> ...


Want to get the same one for my SPB143, what spring bars are you using with this strap? They replied to me that Seiko fat spring bars would not fit in.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

3 days in on timing. Little Willy was worn most of the day yesterday.....maybe 10 hours. This morning the watch is +36 so only a 9 second increase from the day before. Not terrible but getting better..I Think? As an experiment I'll give it a full manual wind today and see how it performs. I have never done that with this watch yet.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> 3 days in on timing. Little Willy was worn most of the day yesterday.....maybe 10 hours. This morning the watch is +36 so only a 9 second increase from the day before. Not terrible but getting better..I Think? As an experiment I'll give it a full manual wind today and see how it performs. I have never done that with this watch yet.


Seems similar to mine.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Waya03 said:


> Want to get the same one for my SPB143, what spring bars are you using with this strap? They replied to me that Seiko fat spring bars would not fit in.


The fat bars fit mine. A little snug but they went in.


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

HAGWE!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

SPD average after one month of constant wear between 16-18 on the wrist each day taken off for sleep and rested either dial up or crown up.

I guess I'll have to crack it open and make sure they didn't mistakenly slip a GS high beat movement in there.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Where 


One-Seventy said:


> Mine was 810 after discount and it's spot on. No bezel alignment problems, fault-free build, and +10 sec a day. "ETA ain't better". The Willard I looked at appeared faultless too.


Please where did you buy it at 810 ? Thanks


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Engi said:


> Which is your youtube channel ?


Escapement & Watch


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> 3 days in on timing. Little Willy was worn most of the day yesterday.....maybe 10 hours. This morning the watch is +36 so only a 9 second increase from the day before. Not terrible but getting better..I Think? As an experiment I'll give it a full manual wind today and see how it performs. I have never done that with this watch yet.


these things speed up when PR is low I've noticed more then usual


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

konners said:


> You get it at that price in the UK? Cracking deal. May I ask where? Always good to know such thing for future purchases!


I got mine from Rigbys but if you have a 10% first-time voucher you can find it at Hilliers and Goldsmiths. It's a standard model so it should show up everywhere soon.

The 147 has displaced a Zenith pilot so it's doing well (although it's more a summer watch anyway).

Timekeeping has now varied from 8-13 seconds fast per day, better than both my ETAs, which run consistently and steadily too fast or too slow, but hey, at least they're steadily wrong


----------



## Smoke325 (Jan 17, 2016)

I picked up my 151 8 days ago and, after wearing both day and night, mine is +11 secs from original time setting. Not sure why some are getting such different daily gains. I put a Hima waffle strap on it and it is the most comfortable Seiko I have ever worn.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Watchnation.com are currently offering a 15% discount on the 153 if anyone is interested. I just noticed it while browsing their website , I did buy my 153 from them a few weeks ago & got the 15% discount .


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

CPRwatch said:


> Watchnation.com are currently offering a 15% discount on the 153 if anyone is interested. I just noticed it while browsing their website , I did buy my 153 from them a few weeks ago & got the 15% discount .


I've never come across Watchnation, it's a strange old site. Thats a decent discount on the new willards, but they are also asking £475 for a 'customised' SKX. And by customised they mean 'completely stock, but with a ceramic bezel insert fitted'. Bargain!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Apparently Arizona Fine Time has them in stock, if you're ok with the non jdm version. No import hassles 






Seiko Prospex Watches


Seiko Prospex Watches




www.azfinetime.com


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

CPRwatch said:


> Watchnation.com are currently offering a 15% discount on the 153 if anyone is interested. I just noticed it while browsing their website , I did buy my 153 from them a few weeks ago & got the 15% discount .


Checked it, they have it at GBP 1,000 for the 153, no discount.


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

To prepare me to maybe buy one of these, i rewatched the movie "Apocalypse Now" to reacquaint my self with Capt. Willard. I saw it as a younger person a long time ago. It was weird then and was just as weird now ( and damn slow). The movie was adapted from a book "Heart of Darkness" which was set elsewhere in a different time. It felt like a drug-trip movie, but done on a massive scale. I can't say I liked a single character in it except maybe the wacko Robert Duvall... and was surprised to see a young Harrison Ford.

To be honest, this movie did not resonate with me like "Platoon", "Full Metal Jacket" or other classic films of that conflict that were more about the war.

I barely saw the Willard watch in the frames... and maybe just a hint of the auctioned Marlon Brando Rolex.  there is so much mystique lauded on the file and Seiko watch. I love the watch.

My opinions might be like throwing a hand grenade into a chat room so I expect some blow back,  but i don't get why some people call this the greatest Vietnam movie ever. To each his own i guess. Now, does anybody know what watch Charlie Sheen or Willem Dafoe were wearing in Platoon? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Estilo said:


> Checked it, they have it at GBP 1,000 for the 153, no discount.


I've just checked the website & the 15% discount is still on offer , the Code to use is Seiko15 at checkout .


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

masqueman said:


> To prepare me to maybe buy one of these, i rewatched the movie "Apocalypse Now" to reacquaint my self with Capt. Willard. I saw it as a younger person a long time ago. It was weird then and was just as weird now ( and damn slow). The movie was adapted from a book "Heart of Darkness" which was set elsewhere in a different time. It felt like a drug-trip movie, but done on a massive scale. I can't say I liked a single character in it except maybe the wacko Robert Duvall... and was surprised to see a young Harrison Ford.
> 
> To be honest, this movie did not resonate with me like "Platoon", "Full Metal Jacket" or other classic films of that conflict that were more about the war.
> 
> ...


Lieutenant Colonel Kilgore was the best character, in my opinion.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Gah I wish the black would come without a bracelet. Just give me the watch, I'll get a rubber for it myself. Like buying a car and having to wear a certain pair of pants to drive it. Dude, I don't need the pants! Don't make me pay for them!
-"oh but that's OK, you can buy this off-green fugly car without pants, it's $200 cheaper"

Thanks Obama


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Tickstart said:


> Gah I wish the black would come without a bracelet. Just give me the watch, I'll get a rubber for it myself. Like buying a car and having to wear a certain pair of pants to drive it. Dude, I don't need the pants! Don't make me pay for them!
> -"oh but that's OK, you can buy this off-green fugly car without pants, it's $200 cheaper"
> 
> Thanks Obama


What does Obama have to do with it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday everyone! I'm trying this out on the single pass Chevron-style strap that Gnomon supplied when I bought the watch. It took a while of fiddling around to get it sized correctly, but overall it's pretty comfortable.

Did anyone else purchase their watch from Gnomon and get a strap with it? If so, which one did you get?









Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

It was 41 years today that Apocalypse now was released in cinemas in the USA , I still love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> 3 days in on timing. Little Willy was worn most of the day yesterday.....maybe 10 hours. This morning the watch is +36 so only a 9 second increase from the day before. Not terrible but getting better..I Think? As an experiment I'll give it a full manual wind today and see how it performs. I have never done that with this watch yet.


4.5 days in and +47 Seconds.....averaging +11 seconds per day. I'd love to keep this tracking up but sorry guys its time to wear something else for a little bit.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Just received my bracelet from HoppyJr. This is perfect now!!! I have the rubber available is someone looking for one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

secfincorp said:


> Just received my bracelet from HoppyJr. This is perfect now!!! I have the rubber available is someone looking for one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM how much you want for the rubber please

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

masqueman said:


> To prepare me to maybe buy one of these, i rewatched the movie "Apocalypse Now" to reacquaint my self with Capt. Willard. I saw it as a younger person a long time ago. It was weird then and was just as weird now ( and damn slow). The movie was adapted from a book "Heart of Darkness" which was set elsewhere in a different time. It felt like a drug-trip movie, but done on a massive scale. I can't say I liked a single character in it except maybe the wacko Robert Duvall... and was surprised to see a young Harrison Ford.
> 
> To be honest, this movie did not resonate with me like "Platoon", "Full Metal Jacket" or other classic films of that conflict that were more about the war.
> 
> ...


The horror...


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Charlie don’t surf!

That sure was a young Robert Duval.


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

rcorreale said:


> What does Obama have to do with it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some folks can' t help themselves.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> What does Obama have to do with it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"If you like your bracelet, you can keep your bracelet."

Oh. No you can't.


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Lieutenant Colonel Kilgore was the best character, in my opinion.
> 
> Instagram: watch_it_captain


Yes. Col. kilgore stole the show, and had the most awake performance.  A guy like that would wear a gold Rolex or something like it into battle. A real Patton type of leader who didn't even flinch when the bombs were exploding near him. Haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

deepsea03 said:


>


That's awesome!

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## johnnybegud (Apr 27, 2019)

Quick question; my watch starts the date change process at around 10pm and finishes at 12am. Is this normal for 6R35 movements?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

johnnybegud said:


> Quick question; my watch starts the date change process at around 10pm and finishes at 12am. Is this normal for 6R35 movements?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes. It's normal for most movements I'd say. That's why they say you shouldn't try to change the time between the hours of 9:00 p.m. at 3:00 a.m....or something like that.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck13 said:


> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Great pic


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> What does Obama have to do with it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AFAIK this is a layered and deeply ironic reference to those people among us who are mildly inconvenienced or just plain annoyed when things can't be EXACTLY how they want them so they must blame the first boogeyman that jumps to their head. People will make this joke when commenting on the weather, for example: "Looks like it's going to rain. Thanks Obama."

Then again this may simply be the result of brain worms.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Please, for heaven's sake, can we leave any and all political discussion out of WUS? It gets shoved down our throats in every other aspect of our daily lives. Most people come here to escape the craziness and enjoy a hobby that we share with other enthusiasts from around the world, not to hear more political opinion or debate.

That said, keep those pictures coming!

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

no political discussion in a thread about a watch named after the lead character in a film that is widely recognized as one of the greatest artistic critiques of war and western imperialism, but ok.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Clint Pockets said:


> AFAIK this is a layered and deeply ironic reference to those people among us who are mildly inconvenienced or just plain annoyed when things can't be EXACTLY how they want them so they must blame the first boogeyman that jumps to their head. People will make this joke when commenting on the weather, for example: "Looks like it's going to rain. Thanks Obama."
> 
> Then again this may simply be the result of brain worms.


Thanks for your explanation - I thought it was something along those lines but wasn't sure.



Watch_it_Captain said:


> Please, for heaven's sake, can we leave any and all political discussion out of WUS? It gets shoved down our throats in every other aspect of our daily lives. Most people come here to escape the craziness and enjoy a hobby that we share with other enthusiasts from around the world, not to hear more political opinion or debate.
> 
> Instagram: watch_it_captain


Chillax Captain


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

Clint Pockets said:


> no political discussion in a thread about a watch named after the lead character in a film that is widely recognized as one of the greatest artistic critiques of war and western imperialism, but ok.


LOL. The 1st rule of _Apocalypse Now_ is we don't............


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Munchie said:


> Thanks for your explanation - I thought it was something along those lines but wasn't sure.
> 
> Chillax Captain


I'll do no such thing 

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Clint Pockets said:


> AFAIK this is a layered and deeply ironic reference to those people among us who are mildly inconvenienced or just plain annoyed when things can't be EXACTLY how they want them so they must blame the first boogeyman that jumps to their head. People will make this joke when commenting on the weather, for example: "Looks like it's going to rain. Thanks Obama."
> 
> Then again this may simply be the result of brain worms.


Thats so insanely racist. Just Obama, not any other Democrat preceeding him? Makes me want to leave this thread.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Please, IMHO, it' best to focus on the SPB151 and 153 thread, it's a beautiful watch !


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

This whole forum lately.........


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

stilren said:


> Thats so insanely racist. Just Obama, not any other Democrat preceeding him? Makes me want to leave this thread.


This is why we don't talk politics in a watch forum.

FYI, the phrase "Thanks Obama" isn't racist; it's a commonly used phrase based on his remarks regarding "you like your doctor you can keep your doctor" and how that wasn't the case for a lot of people. Nothing at all to do with race.

Now, back to watches. 

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> This is why we don't talk politics in a watch forum.
> 
> FYI, the phrase "Thanks Obama" isn't racist; it's a commonly used phrase based on his remarks regarding "you like your doctor you can keep your doctor" and how that wasn't the case for a lot of people. Nothing at all to do with race.
> 
> ...











There's a lot of trauma going on these days and getting g triggered is too easy... I'm refocused back on the watches now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

Tickstart said:


> Gah I wish the black would come without a bracelet. Just give me the watch, I'll get a rubber for it myself. Like buying a car and having to wear a certain pair of pants to drive it. Dude, I don't need the pants! Don't make me pay for them!
> -"oh but that's OK, you can buy this off-green fugly car without pants, it's $200 cheaper"
> 
> Thanks Obama


Lol, funny how 2 words has sparked such debate and derailing. Thanks America.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

stilren said:


> There's a lot of trauma going on these days and getting g triggered is too easy... I'm refocused back on the watches now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol too bad I'm wearing my SPB143 today... I think I'm going to have to switch to my 151 when I get home!

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I didn't catch it anywhere, but these are going to be a regular production model correct?


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

stilren said:


> Thats so insanely racist. Just Obama, not any other Democrat preceeding him? Makes me want to leave this thread.


Jeez Louise


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

Bob1035 said:


> I didn't catch it anywhere, but these are going to be a regular production model correct?


Correct! You can expect discounts and even cheaper used prices eventually.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Bob1035 said:


> I didn't catch it anywhere, but these are going to be a regular production model correct?


I hope so, and can you imagine how magnificent they would look with a sunburst blue dial?


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

eaglepowers said:


> Correct! You can expect discounts and even cheaper used prices eventually.


Yup, you caught my drift. Its a little rich for my blood at MSRP, but I'd be interested at a slightly lower price point.


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

Bob1035 said:


> Yup, you caught my drift. Its a little rich for my blood at MSRP, but I'd be interested at a slightly lower price point.


I'm counting the days. It really is a nice piece in person.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

i just want to say, i actually have left other watch forums because of the incessant trolling and snideness...
from what i see here, there's not much actual trolling going on, and i appreciate that...i don't think anyone here
was trying to offend anyone else. can we give each other a little more benefit of doubt?


----------



## Etennyson (May 25, 2012)

I'm on the hunt to find a green willard in the US. Not having a lot of luck. I'm in Houston, Texas....Does anyone have a lead on one of these? I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Yesterday, the mrs-ish says, "I'm in the mood for a movie, have you ever seen Apocalypse Now?" Uh, yes, but I'm not sure that's the best Sunday morning, lightweight movie ever made. "Hmm..." However, the watches in it really rock - I'd see it again! That did it, no Apocalypse Now. Although Jojo Rabbit was not exactly light viewing fare...


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

anyone see the latest YouTube Watch Maniac video on the Willard Reduced? It's in Italian. There are some great macro shots that really show how low quality the finishing is on this watch. Reminds me of the quality of my Sharkey/Heimdallr 6105, not great, but for $130 I didn't expect much. Over $1000 for the Willard Reduced I expect more. Makes me want to grab my binky and ball up in the corner covering my ears rocking back and forth holding back the tears. Thanks, Takahashi.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

different angle....different color and in proper light it's totally different.
a dynamic watch for sure


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Clint Pockets said:


> anyone see the latest YouTube Watch Maniac video on the Willard Reduced? It's in Italian. There are some great macro shots that really show how low quality the finishing is on this watch. Reminds me of the quality of my Sharkey/Heimdallr 6105, not great, but for $130 I didn't expect much. Over $1000 for the Willard Reduced I expect more. Makes me want to grab my binky and ball up in the corner covering my ears rocking back and forth holding back the tears. Thanks, Takahashi.


What are you talking about? Price might be a tad high at RRP but everyone else seems to be lauding the overall quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

MadsNilsson said:


> What are you talking about? Price might be a tad high at RRP but everyone else seems to be lauding the overall quality.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you watch the video closely there are moments where you see little bits of dust or some other particles on the dial where the seconds hand clearly passes over them. Also the macro shots of the minute and hour hands show rough finishing along the edges. My Sharkey has similar rough sections along the hands which are only noticeable under a loupe and what I saw on the spb151 in the video reminded me of that. Don't get me wrong, I think the watch is a knock out and am still considering getting it because of the size, crystal, and overall look but I won't for one second buy the notion that these are finished anywhere near Grand Seiko level, which I've heard from more than a few people. Also, for anyone who thinks quality control must've improved on Seikos being how price might suggest that I will share that of the four spb151s I checked out at the AD, 3 had misaligned bezels that wouldn't click in at 12 o'clock.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Clint Pockets said:


> if you watch the video closely there are moments where you see little bits of dust or some other particles on the dial where the seconds hand clearly passes over them. Also the macro shots of the minute and hour hands show rough finishing along the edges. My Sharkey has similar rough sections along the hands which are only noticeable under a loupe and what I saw on the spb151 in the video reminded me of that. Don't get me wrong, I think the watch is a knock out and am still considering getting it because of the size, crystal, and overall look but I won't for one second buy the notion that these are finished anywhere near Grand Seiko level, which I've heard from more than a few people. Also, for anyone who thinks quality control must've improved on Seikos being how price might suggest that I will share that of the four spb151s I checked out at the AD, 3 had misaligned bezels that wouldn't click in at 12 o'clock.


Seiko definitely has some QC issues to work on because it seems like it's hit or miss if you get a good example. Fortunately for me mine is perfect, even under a loupe, but that shouldn't something to brag about.

Quality issues certainly aren't exclusive to seiko though and dust/imperfections inside the watch can be found on most watches when viewing through a macro lens.

Check out hafiz j mehmood YouTube channel and see all the issues Rolex, panerai, and even Patek phillipe.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hard to judge by YT videos alone. I've owned multiple dozen Seiko's and a handful for GS.
There is nothing wrong with these willards in terms of QC that we haven't discussed about Seiko in general over the past 5 years. dont believe the YT hype. These are authentic watches with iconic design. Sure you can buy a lookalike sharkey for less but do you really want to? The quality of these willards is right in line with other Seiko's. Much Better than turtles and much poorer than MM300 is where I put it.

Go check one out in person then decide how bad you think it is.



Clint Pockets said:


> if you watch the video closely there are moments where you see little bits of dust or some other particles on the dial where the seconds hand clearly passes over them. Also the macro shots of the minute and hour hands show rough finishing along the edges. My Sharkey has similar rough sections along the hands which are only noticeable under a loupe and what I saw on the spb151 in the video reminded me of that. Don't get me wrong, I think the watch is a knock out and am still considering getting it because of the size, crystal, and overall look but I won't for one second buy the notion that these are finished anywhere near Grand Seiko level, which I've heard from more than a few people. Also, for anyone who thinks quality control must've improved on Seikos being how price might suggest that I will share that of the four spb151s I checked out at the AD, 3 had misaligned bezels that wouldn't click in at 12 o'clock.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

tiki5698 said:


> Seiko definitely has some QC issues to work on because it seems like it's hit or miss if you get a good example. Fortunately for me mine is perfect, even under a loupe, but that shouldn't something to brag about.
> 
> Quality issues certainly aren't exclusive to seiko though and dust/imperfections inside the watch can be found on most watches when viewing through a macro lens.
> 
> Check out hafiz j mehmood YouTube channel and see all the issues Rolex, panerai, and even Patek phillipe.


*Aquanaut*
No hacking seconds
No quick set on date
Date changes 5 minutes before 12;00
Poor lume quality
Inconsistent lume fill
Failing to polish the undersides of hands that look rough AF
Sloppy seconds hands polishing that added an unintended bevel
Badly finished hour markers
Smudges on dial
Uncentered date in window
Basic machine brush finish on bracelet
Enormous hair or dust near the 7 marker

There are more QC issues with this $30,000 Aquanaut than a $700 Seiko MM200 SBDCxx. I have to question how PP lets this piece of garbage get out the door. Is it a replica??? Makes you think that Seiko QC issues are drastically over blown by watch obsessive idiots on forums. Wow, if this were a Seiko the haters would be comparing it to a $300 kick starter watch!!! And whining about shabby QC. But here come the excuses for PP. A slightly off center lume pip on a Seiko is nothing compared to the flaws on this PP


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> There are more QC issues with this $30,000 Aquanaut than a $700 Seiko MM200I have to question how PP lets this piece of garbage get out the door. Is it a replica??? Makes you think that Seiko QC issues are drastically over blown by watch obsessive idiots on forums. Wow, if this were a Seiko the haters would be comparing it to a $300 kick starter watch!!! And whining about shabby QC. But here come the excuses for PP.


Unless this guy pulls a horology house, they're all gen. Wait till you see the Rolex OP video and see the hands ?

Puts things into perspective.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

tiki5698 said:


> Unless this guy pulls a horology house, they're all gen. Wait till you see the Rolex OP video and see the hands ?
> 
> Puts things into perspective.
> View attachment 15404016


Well, as they say, "never look at your watch under a loupe". ?


----------



## vintagewatchfiend (Aug 17, 2007)

It's finally mine, after all the drooling over the photos posted here, it's in-hand and beautiful.
Pretty much all pros really. The only nitpick is that while I like the bevelled crystal a lot (it's really pretty), I would have preferred the double-domed version. 
But that's really a minor nitpick considering how wonderful an interpretation this is.

It feels incredible on the wrist, and the metal bracelet is really nice. I have a new Uncle Seiko Chocolate Bar strap coming in, but the bracelet will still get some wrist time.

I wish the price point was lower so I could grab another, but one is enough for now 
Sadly, it's fired up my desire for a vintage Willard to an even hotter degree...


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

shoot, man, look at anything under a loupe and you might not be thrilled. and, what the hell does a loupe have to do with it? isn't it enough if a watch pleases your eyes?

btw, my spb151 has perfect bezel alignment, no fuzz, looks fine, runs accurately. no qc issues at all, does that mean that i'm just not discerning enough? or, maybe, that i'm a happy guy?


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

vintagewatchfiend said:


> It's finally mine, after all the drooling over the photos posted here, it's in-hand and beautiful.
> Pretty much all pros really. The only nitpick is that while I like the bevelled crystal a lot (it's really pretty), I would have preferred the double-domed version.
> But that's really a minor nitpick considering how wonderful an interpretation this is.
> 
> ...


that's funny,

it's completely sated my desire for 6105, now i don't need a vintage one, and this one is new, so it's got tons of life in it. if i could get a green one and put a black bezel on it, i might, in the future, but for now this one's fine....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Couple of Nato drops here for you guys

First is a Cincy Strap Co FS2 strap
2nd is a Ute Watch Co Rogue Strap


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

That UteWatchCo Rogue looks fantastic - great combo


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

One more

View attachment 15404802


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

tiki5698 said:


> Unless this guy pulls a horology house, they're all gen. Wait till you see the Rolex OP video and see the hands ?
> 
> Puts things into perspective.
> View attachment 15404016


YIKES!!!! That Rolex was a train wreck of 2nd rate finishing. I am going to guess that most Rolex owners are willfully blind to many of the flaws in their watches. Unfortunately on this forum many watch geeks are hypersensitive to any flaw they can find in a $800 watch. They expect absolute perfection. If 12 watch geeks on a forum find a flaw, then is an indictment of the entire company. And it becomes evidence of "serious QC problems at Seiko". Yep. 12 comments by watch geeks is evidence of a wide spread QC problem. No real numbers, just anecdotal complaining.

WG #1- Goodness, my watch has a lume pip that is a fraction of a centimeter off!!! Let me show you guys 35 pictures in zoom in just the right light. I will even circle it in case you miss it!
WG #2- Seiko's quality is going downhill. Better return that immediately. I would never tolerate that on a $299 watch that I spent my paper route money on.
WG #1- Thanks. I thought I was over reacting. I put the 40x times magnification to show how bad the issue is. I got so upset I needed to take a Pamprin and nap.
WG #2- I don't blame you. I went to the beach and got sand in my speedo yesterday. It practically ruined my whole week. The scratch under 40 times magnification would have sent me to my shrink.

/sarc


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

peterr said:


> shoot, man, look at anything under a loupe and you might not be thrilled. and, what the hell does a loupe have to do with it? isn't it enough if a watch pleases your eyes?
> 
> btw, my spb151 has perfect bezel alignment, no fuzz, looks fine, runs accurately. no qc issues at all, does that mean that i'm just not discerning enough? or, maybe, that i'm a happy guy?


So true! Congrats on the new watch!!! Enjoy.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> YIKES!!!! That Rolex was a train wreck of 2nd rate finishing. I am going to guess that most Rolex owners are willfully blind to many of the flaws in their watches. Unfortunately on this forum many watch geeks are hypersensitive to any flaw they can find in a $800 watch.


Yup but let's not get too carried away because the difference between seiko QC and Rolex/patek issues is that they can be seen unaided while the latter needs a loupe. I really only posted the videos to show that it's not only seiko that has imperfections at the macro level and to manage expectations.

Anyway this thread has been mainly positive so let's put a pause on this and continue with 151/3 pics!

I'm wearing mine right now and loving it. ?


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Clint Pockets said:


> anyone see the latest YouTube Watch Maniac video on the Willard Reduced? It's in Italian. There are some great macro shots that really show how low quality the finishing is on this watch. Reminds me of the quality of my Sharkey/Heimdallr 6105, not great, but for $130 I didn't expect much. Over $1000 for the Willard Reduced I expect more. Makes me want to grab my binky and ball up in the corner covering my ears rocking back and forth holding back the tears. Thanks, Takahashi.


I think you're referring to Eddie Platt's "Baby Willard". You can see it on the Timefactors web-site. It looks great and little surprise regarding the quality given was one of the first to offer a 6105 interpretation many years ago.

Baby Willard


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Couple of Nato drops here for you guys
> 
> First is a Cincy Strap Co FS2 strap
> 2nd is a Ute Watch Co Rogue Strap


That UTE NATO looks great! The green matches perfect. Too bad they've been out of them for some time.

On a separate note, what is the purpose of the floating keeper in the first position? Makes so much more sense at the second position.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Go check one out in person then decide how bad you think it is.


I have checked them out in person on a couple occasions. They are fine watches and I'm not saying they are bad. What I'm saying is that the increased cost does not amount to improved QC. That's all. I was ready to buy one but after the first 3 had misaligned bezels I had second thoughts about buying. The fourth watch the AD pulled out was properly aligned but at that point I had convinced myself it wasn't worth it. Problem with buying watches here is that the exchange rate is quite bad so watches tend to be more expensive than other places. I believe the 151 is selling for about $1500 USD after a small mall discount.


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

RussMurray said:


> I think you're referring to Eddie Platt's "Baby Willard". You can see it on the Timefactors web-site. It looks great and little surprise regarding the quality given was one of the first to offer a 6105 interpretation many years ago.
> 
> Baby Willard


No, I was referring to the SPB151 but thanks for bringing this Baby Willard to my attention. Very tempting at only 40.6mm.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Clint Pockets said:


> No, I was referring to the SPB151 but thanks for bringing this Baby Willard to my attention. Very tempting at only 40.6mm.


Ok, got ya. Guess I was triggered by the word "reduced"


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> That UTE NATO looks great! The green matches perfect. Too bad they've been out of them for some time.
> 
> On a separate note, what is the purpose of the floating keeper in the first position? Makes so much more sense at the second position.
> 
> Instagram: watch_it_captain


I think I bought his last 20mm rifle green sometime either late 2019 or early 2020. But you are right that it is a perfect color for the green Willard.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> That UTE NATO looks great! The green matches perfect. Too bad they've been out of them for some time.
> 
> On a separate note, what is the purpose of the floating keeper in the first position? Makes so much more sense at the second position.
> 
> Instagram: watch_it_captain


Also the 1st two positions are stitched (closest to buckle)


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Also the 1st two positions are stitched (closest to buckle)


Sorry, I meant on the Cinci, not the UTE.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

peterr said:


> shoot, man, look at anything under a loupe and you might not be thrilled. and, what the hell does a loupe have to do with it? isn't it enough if a watch pleases your eyes?
> 
> btw, my spb151 has perfect bezel alignment, no fuzz, looks fine, runs accurately. no qc issues at all, does that mean that i'm just not discerning enough? or, maybe, that i'm a happy guy?


----------



## KonradB (Jul 27, 2020)

Enjoying my green Willard, pictures from Sunday mountain trip. I like Uemura story even more than silver screen connotation


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> YIKES!!!! That Rolex was a train wreck of 2nd rate finishing. I am going to guess that most Rolex owners are willfully blind to many of the flaws in their watches. Unfortunately on this forum many watch geeks are hypersensitive to any flaw they can find in a $800 watch. They expect absolute perfection. If 12 watch geeks on a forum find a flaw, then is an indictment of the entire company. And it becomes evidence of "serious QC problems at Seiko". Yep. 12 comments by watch geeks is evidence of a wide spread QC problem. No real numbers, just anecdotal complaining.
> 
> WG #1- Goodness, my watch has a lume pip that is a fraction of a centimeter off!!! Let me show you guys 35 pictures in zoom in just the right light. I will even circle it in case you miss it!
> WG #2- Seiko's quality is going downhill. Better return that immediately. I would never tolerate that on a $299 watch that I spent my paper route money on.
> ...


I'm w/ WG #1 - I'd be pissed if my pip was a fraction of a centimeter off. That could mean up to 9mm which is almost 3/8". Joking aside I don't own any Rolexes or frequent their forums to comment but I do agree that some people seem kindof sensitive here. But it's their money and they have the right to be.


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

Sambation said:


> View attachment 15405286


The Willard on Isoframe is really growing on me. Nice pairing.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just a quick timing update

9 days in a row and +80 seconds

Just under +9 a day. Doubt that gets a lot better for me but not worth getting regulated either.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just a quick timing update
> 
> 9 days in a row and +80 seconds
> 
> ...


+9 sec/day isn't bad at all!

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

eaglepowers said:


> I'm w/ WG #1 - I'd be pissed if my pip was a fraction of a centimeter off. That could mean up to 9mm which is almost 3/8". Joking aside I don't own any Rolexes or frequent their forums to comment but I do agree that some people seem kindof sensitive here. But it's their money and they have the right to be.


I hear ya. Sometimes we have to be able to laugh at ourselves. The OCD is probably strongest in the Seiko forum for some reason. Maybe its a numbers thing. So we have to be able to take a step back and come back down to earth a bit. Food for thought. My post was an attempt at humor not to offend anyone.


----------



## eaglepowers (Jun 18, 2011)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I hear ya. Sometimes we have to be able to laugh at ourselves. The OCD is probably strongest in the Seiko forum for some reason. Maybe its a numbers thing. So we have to be able to take a step back and come back down to earth a bit. Food for thought. My post was an attempt at humor not to offend anyone.


Not sure if you caught it but you wrote centimeters when I think you meant to say millimeters? You know 1 is 10x more than the other.

What I think it is, and I'm guilty of it, is we Seiko buyers need every penny we spend justified w/ value and worth. Seiko has such a giant range of price that we often have a tough time justifying the next tier up as to how it's worth it from the tier we're comfortable with. Rolex's Buyers don't have this and know they are paying a lot for a brand that is "worth it" for them.


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

KonradB said:


> Enjoying my green Willard, pictures from Sunday mountain trip. I like Uemura story even more than silver screen connotation
> View attachment 15405188
> View attachment 15405189
> View attachment 15405187


this is how you win in the watch game and in life. amazing and the green of the willard looks stunning in that light.


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I hear ya. Sometimes we have to be able to laugh at ourselves. The OCD is probably strongest in the Seiko forum for some reason. Maybe its a numbers thing. So we have to be able to take a step back and come back down to earth a bit. Food for thought. My post was an attempt at humor not to offend anyone.


i get that it's important to step back and have some perspective with these things. personally, I love taking my $3 Chinese eBay loupe to my watches to see what I see. The pleasure of discovering surprises that are invisible to the naked eye or unexpected high levels of finishing is great. And finding flaws or debris, while disappointing helps offer further perspective as well. We all know how the fever can strike when a new model is released and everyone online piles on with praise and nothing but, sometimes so hyperbolic that you just have to scratch your head and wonder if some of these people are on the watch manufacturer's payroll.

In the case of the Willard, I have checked it out in person a few times and absolutely love it. Misaligned bezels showed me that QC was still an issue and so I backed away from the purchase. Now, more recently in a video I noticed flaws on the hands when I have plenty of far cheaper watches that don't have these issues. The reality check reminds me that I will be better served waiting and not rushing into this. That will likely save me a few hundred bucks in the long run. Anyway, I share these thoughts because I know others are in the same boat and it can be incredibly annoying to buy a watch based on real and manufactured hype only to realize it could've waited because in fact the watch is not as dear and precious as the internet says, and it is rather an excellent watch that is mass produced by heartless machines and not by wise Japanese masters who levitate while they flawlessly assemble their little mechanical works of art (that's what happens at Grand Seiko, right?).

So here's the screenshot of the hands. Bad or not?


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

Just picked up my SPB151. Looks really nice and I'm excited to get it home.

My AD had 2. The first one he brought out had a very misaligned bezel. The second one was perfect.

Question, anyone have pictures of the box the North American release comes in? The box I got is very small and cheap. I thought it was the wrong one but he insisted it was the correct one.

I will post pics of everything when I get home.

I think this watch will become one of my favorites for sure. It's so cool.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Clint Pockets said:


> i get that it's important to step back and have some perspective with these things. personally, I love taking my $3 Chinese eBay loupe to my watches to see what I see. The pleasure of discovering surprises that are invisible to the naked eye or unexpected high levels of finishing is great. And finding flaws or debris, while disappointing helps offer further perspective as well. We all know how the fever can strike when a new model is released and everyone online piles on with praise and nothing but, sometimes so hyperbolic that you just have to scratch your head and wonder if some of these people are on the watch manufacturer's payroll.
> 
> In the case of the Willard, I have checked it out in person a few times and absolutely love it. Misaligned bezels showed me that QC was still an issue and so I backed away from the purchase. Now, more recently in a video I noticed flaws on the hands when I have plenty of far cheaper watches that don't have these issues. The reality check reminds me that I will be better served waiting and not rushing into this. That will likely save me a few hundred bucks in the long run. Anyway, I share these thoughts because I know others are in the same boat and it can be incredibly annoying to buy a watch based on real and manufactured hype only to realize it could've waited because in fact the watch is not as dear and precious as the internet says, and it is rather an excellent watch that is mass produced by heartless machines and not by wise Japanese masters who levitate while they flawlessly assemble their little mechanical works of art (that's what happens at Grand Seiko, right?).
> 
> ...


Not bad at all for the price. Did you expect perfection? And you will have the same issues and far worse with watches at 10x the price. * The fun begins at 5:45.* An excellent mass produced watch made by heartless machines and not by clever gnomes living in bucolic cottages in the Swiss countryside; as they sing, dance, and flawlessly assemble their little mechanical works of art (that's what happens at Rolex, right?).


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Never look through a loupe unless you want to be disappointed.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

bigjaymofo said:


> Question, anyone have pictures of the box the North American release comes in? The box I got is very small and cheap. I thought it was the wrong one but he insisted it was the correct one.


Congrats on the 151! I got mine from an AD in the US and I would describe it as 'adequate' lol. It is a step up from what a SKX comes in so there's that ??‍♂ Not an issue for me though since the only times I see the box is when I first get the watch and when I sell it.


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Did you expect perfection?


Nah. I didn't expect perfection. I expected the hands on the $1500 Seiko to look far better than the hands on my $130 Sharkey. They didn't. Seiko beats Sharkey in many other areas, but in this one very prominently visible area, the hands, Seiko wasn't clearly better and that in part is enough for me to have doubts about the overall quality of this watch. Their QC chief would say these are insignificant issues and they would be right. And misaligned chapter rings and bezels are also insignificant issues for Seiko QC and for probably 99 percent of their consumers they would be right again.

I'll probably still buy this watch at some point and wear the hell out of it and enjoy it, but not at fifteen-hundred US dollarinos. Hell, my first car didn't even cost that much! I sure as hell am going to take a closer look and kick the tires on this Seiko before handing over my stimulus check plus a couple hundred more.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Clint Pockets said:


> Nah. I didn't expect perfection. I expected the hands on the $1500 Seiko to look far better than the hands on my $130 Sharkey. They didn't. Seiko beats Sharkey in many other areas, but in this one very prominently visible area, the hands, Seiko wasn't clearly better and that in part is enough for me to have doubts about the overall quality of this watch. Their QC chief would say these are insignificant issues and they would be right. And misaligned chapter rings and bezels are also insignificant issues for Seiko QC and for probably 99 percent of their consumers they would be right again.
> 
> I'll probably still buy this watch at some point and wear the hell out of it and enjoy it, but not at fifteen-hundred US dollarinos. Hell, my first car didn't even cost that much! I sure as hell am going to take a closer look and kick the tires on this Seiko before handing over my stimulus check plus a couple hundred more.


I expected the hands on the $8000 Rolex to look better than on the $1500 Seiko. They didn't. I also saw alignment issues with the Rolex rehaut that are similar to a Seiko chapter ring issue. I have seen so many issues on these Rolexes that put the Seiko flaws in far better perspective. We shouldn't hold Seiko to a higher standard than watches costing 10x more. I think there are issues with expectations, exaggerations, and small sample sizes that give a distortion about the number and severity of Seiko QC issues. Quite frankly, I see the same issues with Rolex. I can only conclude that Rolex customers don;t know or don't care about these QC flaws in their watches. I also think there is an embarrassment factor. When you drop over $8,000 on a watch, you probably don't want to acknowledge imperfections. And you don't want people to point them out to you. This Seiko forum goes in the opposite direction. People plop down $300 on a Samurai, get out a 40x loop, and start searching for dust particles on the dial. Seriously? Ah well! I am not a first adoptor so I will wait the usual 6-12 months to pick one of these up with the usual 30% discount. There should be some Cyber monday or black Friday sales on the 149s and Willards. Peace!


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Green landed today and it is a winner!

Not sure which I like best. I do like the Green's half brushed:half polished hands better and confirm they are different than the all polished hands of the black version.

Not sure I like the OEM rubber strap... It seems VERY comfortable so far, and no metal keeper wrist bite to boot (YET), but seems a bit boring for the watch. The grip of the rubber tends to keep the watch center on the wrist whereas the MM300 strap does not unless you tighten it down well.

I can also 98% confirm it's a match of what the SARB017 green sunburst dial was from memory, for those of you without the green alpinist. I didn't care for that dial having flipped the SARB017 the day it arrived, but the contrast of the green bezel on the willard make it a lot better. Also, I bought the SARB017 thinking it was going to be a vivid emerald green when it was more olive, and bought this thinking it would be the same as the SARB017.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

sierra11b said:


> Green landed today and it is a winner!
> 
> Not sure which I like best. I do like the Green's half brushed:half polished hands better and confirm they are different than the all polished hands of the black version.
> 
> ...


If I understand well, now you own both the 151 and the 153: please can describe your feeling about them (pros and cons of the black vs. the green one or viceversa) ? Thanks in advance


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

I really can't find any CONs with either watch heads. Both are great and anyone would be happy with either! I will give the slight edge to the green dial unless you're a purist; then black dial. But understand I just got the green today, so the honeymoon has just started even though the honeymoon for 151 is still in progress, too.

If you're a fan of the Rolex Hulk and like the idea of the colors being a bit more muted with an olive/OD sunburst, then this is your watch. If you want bright emerald green this isn't your watch... If you want that little splash of color while maintaining the vintage military theme, and a watch that looks subtle and versatile indoors (almost black in low light), then the 153 is for you.

The brushed/polished portions of the 153 hands is a nice touch and reminds of the MM300. The 151 does not have this feature as the hands are completely polished. This is what gives the slight edge to the 153 in my book.

As I mentioned in the last post and in this thread, I didn't care for the 151 bracelet as I thought it was too cumbersome for the watch, even though it looked good, was great quality, and wore well. I just rather have that ratchety thin metal oyster style bracelet to give it that real vintage feel and keep weight down. And as mentioned with the 153, even though the rubber strap is very comfortable it lacks charm IMHO... The good news is there will always be a market of those wanting to procure them, and tons of aftermarket options.

I think the quality of both is great as someone who owns watches much more expensive... I also owned the SBDX001 three times when they could be had for <$1700, and will say these meet the mark for perceived value. If you can get them at 20% discount or pre-loved, then even better! 

Lastly, the bezel doesn't line up perfectly with both of the willards, but guess what?! It didn't with my 16610 or 14060M either! The bezel action feels better on these than those Rolex, though, and if you want them to line up simply back them off a bit. Some of the comments and expectations in this thread are just too much!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

sierra11b said:


> I really can't find any CONs with either watch heads. Both are great and anyone would be happy with either! I will give the slight edge to the green dial unless you're a purist; then black dial. But understand I just got the green today, so the honeymoon has just started even though the honeymoon for 151 is still in progress, too.
> 
> If you're a fan of the Rolex Hulk and like the idea of the colors being a bit more muted with an olive/OD sunburst, then this is your watch. If you want bright emerald green this isn't your watch... If you want that little splash of color while maintaining the vintage military theme, and a watch that looks subtle and versatile indoors (almost black in low light), then the 153 is for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your analysis, very helpful !


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

sierra11b said:


> Green landed today and it is a winner!
> 
> Not sure which I like best. I do like the Green's half brushed:half polished hands better and confirm they are different than the all polished hands of the black version.
> 
> ...


That green is a stunner. I think that rubber looks great on your wrist. A Waffle and Tropic could be a winner too!


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> That green is a stunner. I think that rubber looks great on your wrist. A Waffle and Tropic could be a winner too!


I'll have to revisit the waffle/tropic straps as I don't own any currently.

I put it on the MM300 strap. Works, looks, and feels great!


----------



## Clint Pockets (Oct 21, 2018)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I expected the hands on the $8000 Rolex to look better than on the $1500 Seiko. They didn't. I also saw alignment issues with the Rolex rehaut that are similar to a Seiko chapter ring issue. I have seen so many issues on these Rolexes that put the Seiko flaws in far better perspective. We shouldn't hold Seiko to a higher standard than watches costing 10x more. I think there are issues with expectations, exaggerations, and small sample sizes that give a distortion about the number and severity of Seiko QC issues. Quite frankly, I see the same issues with Rolex. I can only conclude that Rolex customers don;t know or don't care about these QC flaws in their watches. I also think there is an embarrassment factor. When you drop over $8,000 on a watch, you probably don't want to acknowledge imperfections. And you don't want people to point them out to you. This Seiko forum goes in the opposite direction. People plop down $300 on a Samurai, get out a 40x loop, and start searching for dust particles on the dial. Seriously? Ah well! I am not a first adoptor so I will wait the usual 6-12 months to pick one of these up with the usual 30% discount. There should be some Cyber monday or black Friday sales on the 149s and Willards. Peace!


Yeah, man, glad we agree. The more expensive watch SHOULD have better quality than the less expensive watch. LOL


----------



## MFB71 (Jan 31, 2010)

Couldn't decide which colour so went for both 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnybegud (Apr 27, 2019)

I really like mine on bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

First off I am not a huge Seiko fan but have always wanted a 6105, the watch worn by Martin Sheen in Apocalypse Now. I have been chasing one for about a year now but the prices have gotten pretty high and most that come up are far from perfect. Not surprised as these watches were made to be worn. Was excited about the SLA033 limited edition but the price was a bit much for me to swallow.

Enter the SPB151. Just picked it up yesterday and WOW! I am completely in love with this thing. I have had Seikos before but the SPB151 is like no Seiko, Grand Seiko excluded, that I've had before. The build quality is excellent on this one and totally worth the price of admission. Even though this watch belongs on a waffle strap, I am loving the bracelet. Very high quality, except for the tinny clasp flap.

The first one my AD brought out had a misaligned bezel, a common issue as I have read, but the second one was perfect. I also love how they have shrunk The dimensions of this model a bit. It is just over 42mm, the original was almost 45mm, so it wears PERFECT on my 6.75' wrist. I love the sapphire crystal with an awesome bevel on the outer edge. Oh so, cool.

My only complaint, and it is a VERY small one, is the unsigned crown. I wish they had put "lock" on it like the original or at least thrown a Seiko on it. Leaving it unsigned does help it blend into the case though.

My AD didn't have the green version, SPB153, in stock. I would have liked to have seen it but I would have 100% gone with the black.

Again, highly recommend this watch and this is coming from a non-Seiko fanboy. Love it!


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

tiki5698 said:


> Congrats on the 151! I got mine from an AD in the US and I would describe it as 'adequate' lol. It is a step up from what a SKX comes in so there's that  Not an issue for me though since the only times I see the box is when I first get the watch and when I sell it.
> View attachment 15407683


Thanks for the pic!

Hmmmm, here is the box I got. I figured he gave me the wrong one. I know all Seiko boxes are nothing special but the one I got is ridiculously cheap and I do want the correct one.










Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Teddy Blanchard said:


>


The magnification isn't high enough. If he goes to 1,000,000 he'll see that even Patek's best looks like this...










I guess the point is that inder a 2.5x or 5x loupe you will start finding flaws, and definitely at 10x. And the moral is that if you seek hard enough, you shall find!


----------



## mauiguy (Apr 19, 2008)

My sbdc109 came yesterday...














































And his older cousin...


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

mauiguy said:


> My sbdc109 came yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice !

Which waffle is the one on the sbdc109 ?


----------



## mauiguy (Apr 19, 2008)

Uncle Seiko, of course! 



Engi said:


> Very nice !
> 
> Which waffle is the one on the sbdc109 ?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Waffles are looking goooood on these!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Had the 153 for a month now & I think it's just got better , I have lots of other watches to choose from and when I wear one of them I find myself looking forward to putting the 153 back on the wrist . Thank you Seiko for such a great re interpretation.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

some may be interested to see side by side of the Willard and Hulk.

only editing was for dust and white balance


----------



## lexminute (Jan 29, 2019)

deepsea03 said:


> some may be interested to see side by side of the Willard and Hulk.
> 
> only editing was for dust and white balance


Wow, that olive green contrasted to the rowdy green of the Hulk (don't get me wrong I also like the Hulk) made me want to snatch that SPB153 for myself!
Would anyone know how much a gold-tone stoplight seconds hand would cost and where to get one?


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

Just love this thing!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Glad to have joined this club today.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Glad to have joined this club today.


Is the OEM rubber on the 153 black/neutral or does it have an olive green tint?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

rcorreale said:


> Is the OEM rubber on the 153 black/neutral or does it have an olive green tint?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's Black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

secfincorp said:


> It's Black.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

rcorreale said:


> Is the OEM rubber on the 153 black/neutral or does it have an olive green tint?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's black.

I also dislike it less than I usually do Seiko's rubber(ish) offerings, but I'm pretty sure it will
end up on metal at some point.


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

Quick qn, is the bracelet for the 143/5/7/9 series interchangeable with these Willards?


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

dannyeo said:


> Quick qn, is the bracelet for the 143/5/7/9 series interchangeable with these Willards?


Highly doubt it, the end links are different.


----------



## dannyeo (Mar 17, 2020)

Sambation said:


> Highly doubt it, the end links are different.


Thank you!


----------



## KonradB (Jul 27, 2020)

I want to buy bracelet for my green one, but seems it is out of stock at Gnomon. Anyone noticed these to be available elsewhere?


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

KonradB said:


> I want to buy bracelet for my green one, but seems it is out of stock at Gnomon. Anyone noticed these to be available elsewhere?


They'll get them back in soon I'm sure.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Great beach watch!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

A feedback from the owner of the SPB151: is there too much play between the bracelet end links and the lugs ? I saw few videos on youtube that show just a bit too much play between the last link of the bracelet and the lugs, but I would like to know your feedback from real life.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

bigjaymofo said:


> Thanks for the pic!
> 
> Hmmmm, here is the box I got. I figured he gave me the wrong one. I know all Seiko boxes are nothing special but the one I got is ridiculously cheap and I do want the correct one.
> 
> ...


That's probably what the watch came to the dealer in. Mine came in the same box as most of the other Seikos I have arrived in, and this SPB151 is my most expensive Seiko purchase to date. If it wasn't that exact one, it would have been another equally as ****! The only time Seiko supplied a half decent box was the SBBN033 Tuna I had.


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

duplicate post


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

konners said:


> That's probably what the watch came to the dealer in. Mine came in the same box as most of the other Seikos I have arrived in, and this SPB151 is my most expensive Seiko purchase to date. If it wasn't that exact one, it would have been another equally as ****! The only time Seiko supplied a half decent box was the SBBN033 Tuna I had.


Thanks for letting me know. Ya, Seiko boxes suck!


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

Engi said:


> A feedback from the owner of the SPB151: is there too much play between the bracelet end links and the lugs ? I saw few videos on youtube that show just a bit too much play between the last link of the bracelet and the lugs, but I would like to know your feedback from real life.


Mine is solid. Hardly any play, if any.


----------



## MartinAir (Jun 26, 2018)

In the jungle, matte black always wins!🤑


sierra11b said:


> Green landed today and it is a winner!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

bigjaymofo said:


> Mine is solid. Hardly any play, if any.


Neither left - right movement ?

Thanks


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Engi said:


> A feedback from the owner of the SPB151: is there too much play between the bracelet end links and the lugs ? I saw few videos on youtube that show just a bit too much play between the last link of the bracelet and the lugs, but I would like to know your feedback from real life.


There is some play in mine. That's the only little complaint with an otherwise outstanding watch. It's not so bad that I wouldn't still buy it but I do wish it was better.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

An update on timing. Both my Green and Black Willards were running fast out of the box. Others have mentioned having the same issue and I heard one member mention that demagnetizing helped. I purchased a demagnitizer from Amazon and demagnetized both watches. Unfortunately, it didn't help. They are still running +30 and +35 seconds in 24 hours. Fortunately, I love these watches, and while disappointing, I really don't care. I'll just have them regulated with a service years down the road.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

scooby said:


> An update on timing. Both my Green and Black Willards were running fast out of the box. Others have mentioned having the same issue and I heard one member mention that demagnetizing helped. I purchased a demagnitizer from Amazon and demagnetized both watches. Unfortunately, it didn't help. They are still running +30 and +35 seconds in 24 hours. Fortunately, I love these watches, and while disappointing, I really don't care. I'll just have them regulated with a service years down the road.
> 
> View attachment 15413782


This is out of spec. You should ask Seiko to regulate them under warranty.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Still glued to my wrist.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

This watch though... ;-)


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone with a 6.5 inch wrist want to chime in on the SPB 151? Any pictures? I'm wondering if it may be too large for a 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> Anyone with a 6.5 inch wrist want to chime in on the SPB 151? Any pictures? I'm wondering if it may be too large for a 6.5 inch wrist.


have you tried the new turdles?


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Anyone with a 6.5 inch wrist want to chime in on the SPB 151? Any pictures? I'm wondering if it may be too large for a 6.5 inch wrist.


There's a pic on IG with a 6309 next to a 151, they are very similar in size IMO, and should wear similarly, if that helps.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

sierra11b said:


> have you tried the new turdles?


Not sure I understand the response. Thanks!


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

I love the rubber Seiko straps, but damn...these metal keepers are a b*tch! Anyone else wish would do away the metal keeper? Personally, I'd sacrifice comfort for looks any day.









Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

How long do you think before they release these in a Pepsi/Padi version? They’ve done that with almost everything.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I love the rubber Seiko straps, but damn...these metal keepers are a b*tch! Anyone else wish would do away the metal keeper? Personally, I'd sacrifice comfort for looks any day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm the opposite. I love the metal keepers. On me, it makes the strap look less bulky.
And I love the comfort.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

copperjohn said:


> I'm the opposite. I love the metal keepers. On me, it makes the strap look less bulky.
> And I love the comfort.


I don't have very hairy arms, but the hair I do have gets pulled out by this thing. I'm curious how it is for people with hairy arms...?

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I love the rubber Seiko straps, but damn...these metal keepers are a b*tch! Anyone else wish would do away the metal keeper? Personally, I'd sacrifice comfort for looks any day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have almost the mirror opposite view on these straps and this particular question.

I've had this watch four days and it's been glued to my wrist 24/7 since then. I don't love the strap, but the metal keeper has held the strap comfortably in place without the end popping out and flopping around, annoying the hell out of me, as has happened on a few other Seiko straps I've worn on other watches.

I wish it had a second keeper, whether silicon or metal, to help it stay in place, so I may pick up an aftermarket one to see whether it improves my view of the strap.

The Willard been extremely comfortable on my wrist for that reason. I'm nuts about this watch.

To each their own on the keeper tho!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I don't have very hairy arms, but the hair I do have gets pulled out by this thing. I'm curious how it is for people with hairy arms...?
> 
> Instagram: watch_it_captain





Watch_it_Captain said:


> I don't have very hairy arms, but the hair I do have gets pulled out by this thing. I'm curious how it is for people with hairy arms...?
> 
> Instagram: watch_it_captain


I have this metal keeper on my new King Turtle, and I find it really comfortable


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I have almost the mirror opposite view on these straps and this particular question.
> 
> I've had this watch four days and it's been glued to my wrist 24/7 since then. I don't love the strap, but the metal keeper has held the strap comfortably in place without the end popping out and flopping around, annoying the hell out of me, as has happened on a few other Seiko straps I've worn on other watches.
> 
> ...


I definitely like the strap and I think it is very comfortable... As a matter of fact, it's one of the most comfortable rubber straps I've ever owned. It's just a keeper... I find that it pinches my wrist. Maybe it's just where I'm wearing it.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Tanjecterly said:


> Anyone with a 6.5 inch wrist want to chime in on the SPB 151? Any pictures? I'm wondering if it may be too large for a 6.5 inch wrist.


Here a picture of the SPB151 when I tried it on at the Seiko shop. My wrist is exactly 6.5 inch.

Hope this helps


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Engi said:


> Here a picture of the SPB151 when I tried it on at the Seiko shop. My wrist is exactly 6.5 inch.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thank you! Did you not get it?

Also wondering about the crown. Is it easy to manipulate or just hard to grip?


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm funding its purchase, I hope to be able to buy it by the end of september. The crown is essy to operate, altough I would have preferred the "lock it" crown of the SLA033 on it.


----------



## peterr (Oct 16, 2016)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> I love the rubber Seiko straps, but damn...these metal keepers are a b*tch! Anyone else wish would do away the metal keeper? Personally, I'd sacrifice comfort for looks any day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, i swap out those fugly buckles and dumb keepers immediately, go to something brushed or blasted
and use the traditional boxy rubber keeper with 5 dots on one side...someone ought to sell kits....


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

US Customs just punted my Green Willard all the way back to Japan. I'm unable to find a US source (I'm not visiting a Seiko AD in person, 'cuz of coronavirus). Can anyone point me to a US domestic online supplier so I can avoid the customs thing? This is the 2nd watch in a month to get turned away by the weenies at customs.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

sold my green willard its a gem! def gonna be a rebuy as soon as i can


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> US Customs just punted my Green Willard all the way back to Japan. I'm unable to find a US source (I'm not visiting a Seiko AD in person, 'cuz of coronavirus). Can anyone point me to a US domestic online supplier so I can avoid the customs thing? This is the 2nd watch in a month to get turned away by the weenies at customs.


I live in the US and bought mine from Seiya and had customs issues too. Had to give them my SSN in order to release it which not happy about but whatever. Paid and extra $80 in tax to get a watch from the motherland. So, all in about $1350. Meanwhile, my buddy up the street bought one from Arizona fine time and paid significantly less, no extra taxes, and had his overnighted to him. In hindsight I probably would have gone this route.


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

After following this thread since page one, I finally have a spb151 incoming (hopefully Saturday). I have not purchased a watch yet in 2020, so this will be my official "sh*tstorm 2020" timepiece that I hope to have for the long haul. I love the Captain Willard/Apocalypse Now reference because that is one of the all time best movies. But I also have a personal connection. My Cousin, who is an amazing person, is a Vietnam Vet (1967-68), was a helicopter pilot, and wounded during the Ballet of Hue. When pressing him about watches (he has no personal interest lol) he had told me about the 'big seikos" a lot of pilots preferred during the war. Those were the 6105s, but they were probably the 8000 models that were around a few years before the wide hipped 6105 made famous by Captain Willard. Anyway, its not the most direct connection but I've always wanted a 6105 and these new ones seem perfect for actually wearing as an everyday beater. 'll post pics when I've got it in hand and on wrist. Very excited. Thanks to all of you so far for creating such a strong buzz around these.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Jubilee









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> US Customs just punted my Green Willard all the way back to Japan. I'm unable to find a US source (I'm not visiting a Seiko AD in person, 'cuz of coronavirus). Can anyone point me to a US domestic online supplier so I can avoid the customs thing? This is the 2nd watch in a month to get turned away by the weenies at customs.


@3Pedals_6Speeds 
Wondering why your watches got shipped back to Japan...???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

babbsky said:


> @3Pedals_6Speeds
> Wondering why your watches got shipped back to Japan...???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually related to paperwork that the seller didnt fill out correctly. I had to Contact Ippo Watch Japan directly to contact customs when DHL emailed me asking for details on the paperwork. They were 24 hours from shipping it back to Japan when Ippo got it sorted out.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

All these shipping issues. If you're in the US and want JDM, go through Gnomon...the experience is always top notch.

Instagram: watch_it_captain


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Mine just landed today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Mine just landed today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine came today too and I must say, the fit and finish is far better than the 14X's IMO. The 143 I took delivery of was misaligned and the crown was very rough when unscrewing and felt like it wanted to cross thread when screwing in. Sent it back.


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Just got mine today too









With it's brothers


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Usually related to paperwork that the seller didnt fill out correctly. I had to Contact Ippo Watch Japan directly to contact customs when DHL emailed me asking for details on the paperwork. They were 24 hours from shipping it back to Japan when Ippo got it sorted out.


@valuewatchguy 
Thanks for the info. Thats bad part of seller for incomplete documentation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

NardinNut said:


> Just got mine today too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's some lineup you've got there!


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

rcorreale said:


> Wow, that's some lineup you've got there!


Thanks! I kinda went all crazy with Seiko purchases lately. I haven't bought a Seiko in probably a decade (other than a GS) and lately I've been obsessed with the brand. The SLA033 has surprised me the most. Love that watch


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

NardinNut said:


> Just got mine today too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@NardinNut 
Nice collection! May I know what strap is that in the black Willard? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

babbsky said:


> @NardinNut
> Nice collection! May I know what strap is that in the black Willard? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Barton Elite strap. Had it for the SLA037 (hence the blue underside). Waiting on a new one for the SLA033 that has a red underside and another with green underside for the SPB153. It's a really comfortable strap. Love the keeper design too









Elite Silicone Quick Release Watch Bands | Barton Watch Bands


Our Elite Silicone Quick Release watch bands feature the comfort, style, function and durability sought after by the most discerning watch enthusiasts. Premium textured and available in many colors. Available for 18mm, 19mm, 20mm, 21mm, 22mm, 23mm and 24mm lug widths. Two strap lengths included.




www.bartonwatchbands.com


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

KonradB said:


> I want to buy bracelet for my green one, but seems it is out of stock at Gnomon. Anyone noticed these to be available elsewhere?


Worth it bracelet is good quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> Usually related to paperwork that the seller didnt fill out correctly. I had to Contact Ippo Watch Japan directly to contact customs when DHL emailed me asking for details on the paperwork. They were 24 hours from shipping it back to Japan when Ippo got it sorted out.


Shipper said it was because it lacked a taxpayer ID # (which was never requested by the shipper, or US Customs) , but when I called DHL they said that wasn't it (but didn't say what caused the return to the shipper). All I know is I waited 3 weeks to find out a package wasn't making it to me, and my $$$ was tied up that whole time (plus another week I imagine as it makes its way back to the seller).


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

NardinNut said:


> It's a Barton Elite strap. Had it for the SLA037 (hence the blue underside). Waiting on a new one for the SLA033 that has a red underside and another with green underside for the SPB153. It's a really comfortable strap. Love the keeper design too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@NardinNut 
Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

After owning most of the popular Seiko divers, SRP turtle, Sumo, Shogun, 6RMAS, MM300, GS divers etc, they are just all too big for my tiny wrist.
The day I put this Capt. Willard SPB151 on my wrist, a smile is stuck to my face with a sigh of relieve and total satisfaction.. "ah... finally, perfect size"... 😍


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

L84AD8 said:


> After owning most of the popular Seiko divers, SRP turtle, Sumo, Shogun, 6RMAS, MM300, GS divers etc, they are just all too big for my tiny wrist.
> The day I put this Capt. Willard SPB151 on my wrist, a smile is stuck to my face with a sigh of relieve and total satisfaction.. "ah... finally, perfect size"... 😍
> View attachment 15418720


Nice! 
Which is your wrist size ? Any wrist pic ?


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

L84AD8 said:


> After owning most of the popular Seiko divers, SRP turtle, Sumo, Shogun, 6RMAS, MM300, GS divers etc, they are just all too big for my tiny wrist.
> The day I put this Capt. Willard SPB151 on my wrist, a smile is stuck to my face with a sigh of relieve and total satisfaction.. "ah... finally, perfect size"... 😍
> View attachment 15418720


Was the 6RMAS too small? They're smaller than the Willard, no?


----------



## mauiguy (Apr 19, 2008)

Has anyone determined if there's any difference whatsoever between the JDM and versions for other markets? I recall reading somewhere they checked the inside of the case back on a 109 and it said China. Can't remember where I read or heard this.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

6.5" wrist. Wears similar to a ceramic Sub IMO, just slightly thicker.


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

Chocodove said:


> 6.5" wrist. Wears similar to a ceramic Sub IMO, just slightly thicker.


Agreed. Also wears very similar to a 6309, again taller.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E_PEV (Dec 9, 2014)

Worn daily for the past couple weeks


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

E_PEV said:


> Worn daily for the past couple weeks
> 
> View attachment 15419745


Where did you get the 153 strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E_PEV (Dec 9, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> Where did you get the 153 strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A user on here had switched their 153 to the bracelet so sold me the strap. I've read that the straps will be available from Seiko sometime in October though!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

DCOmegafan said:


> Was the 6RMAS too small? They're smaller than the Willard, no?


The 053/055 range is every bit its 42.5mm, with the wide bezel going right out to the edge of the case and the watch rides quite high on the wrist, making the most of its 14mm depth. Lug to lug is also over 49mm. Individually these are small changes but they add up to a watch that feels and looks chunkier.

I've tried them side by side, if only briefly, and there's no doubt that the 053/055 involve a lot more metal than the Willard.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Jubilee









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

tiki5698 said:


> Hodinkee send me Vol. 6 for being a customer, fun read.
> 
> View attachment 15394682


I think the writing that you show is nothing but the truth. I also think that that srap is perfect for tha stop light seconds hand. If possible could you let us know who the manufacturer is? PM me if you choose as well. Beautiful pic to boot.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Engi said:


> Nice!
> Which is your wrist size ? Any wrist pic ?


Just under 6in..


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

DCOmegafan said:


> Was the 6RMAS too small? They're smaller than the Willard, no?


The 6RMAS was too big for me. Just to clarify, by 6RMAS I meant the SPB05X variants from 2017, not the recently released 14X variants.



One-Seventy said:


> The 053/055 range is every bit its 42.5mm,


Pretty much as One-Seventy helpfully replied.
Diameter as listed, the 42.7mm Willard is indeed 0.1mm bigger than 42.6mm 6RMAS.
In reality that measurement is purely the case, when you compare bezel diameter, I measured 40mm Willard vs 42.6mm 6RMAS.
And comparing lug to lug, I measured 45.9mm Willard vs 49.8mm 6RMAS, (that's a whopping 3.9mm difference, ginormous for a small wrist.. )
Hence the Willard wears noticeably smaller on the wrist.

Here's a comparison shot of SPB151 vs SPB053 to help illustrate the size difference.









HTH..


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Chocodove said:


> 6.5" wrist. Wears similar to a ceramic Sub IMO, just slightly thicker.


Hair adds additional inches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

L84AD8 said:


> The 6RMAS was too big for me. Just to clarify, by 6RMAS I meant the SPB05X variants from 2017, not the recently released 14X variants.
> 
> Pretty much as One-Seventy helpfully replied.
> Diameter as listed, the 42.7mm Willard is indeed 0.1mm bigger than 42.6mm 6RMAS.
> ...


Oh I love that blue dial! C'mon Seiko, put that blue sunburst in the Willard!!


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

KonradB said:


> I want to buy bracelet for my green one, but seems it is out of stock at Gnomon. Anyone noticed these to be available elsewhere?


I'm selling the new, unworn one that came with my 151. PM me if interested.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

ck13 said:


> Jubilee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on the Jubilee


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Breakfast of Champions


----------



## Chazmondo (Sep 18, 2018)

You eat watches for breakfast?! how about you don't eat that one and send it to me? 🤣

I can't decide between the black and green, I think I'll need to see them in the metal before I can make a decision...


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Arrived yesterday; on a DrunkArt OD canvas strap.

(great watch)


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone know of a US seller of the 153?


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

On a sunny saturday morning









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok, so. I sold the other one and picked up the one I _really_ wanted. The SPB151. I was given some free swag too!!


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Woodpuppy said:


> Oh I love that blue dial! C'mon Seiko, put that blue sunburst in the Willard!!


I know!! that sunburst blue was a huge part of me picking up the 053..
But Seiko, pls pls pls do NOT put that blue sunburst in the Willard... otherwise I'll have to pick up another Willard...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

ck13 said:


> Jubilee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can You put this on and give us a wrist shot?


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

copperjohn said:


> Can You put this on and give us a wrist shot?


Here we go.
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Joined the club last week.
Perfect in every way😘


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Shogun007 said:


> Joined the club last week.
> Perfect in every way😘
> View attachment 15423952


Very nice pic, congrats !


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Another update on timing. I first reported that both of my Willards were running fast. +55 on my black one and +35 on my green one. I bought a demagnetizer, and I didn't see any improvement after the first attempt. That was after demagnetizing face down. Second attempt was face up with still no change. I also had the caseback sticker on. This third attempt I took the caseback stickers off. I don't know if that was the difference, or third times a charm, but my black Willard is now +19 vs +55 and my green one is +12 vs +35. That's a big improvement.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

scooby said:


> Another update on timing. I first reported that both of my Willards were running fast. +55 on my black one and +35 on my green one. I bought a demagnetizer, and I didn't see any improvement after the first attempt. That was after demagnetizing face down. Second attempt was face up with still no change. I also had the caseback sticker on. This third attempt I took the caseback stickers off. I don't know if that was the difference, or third times a charm, but my black Willard is now +19 vs +55 and my green one is +12 vs +35. That's a big improvement.
> 
> Very good! You should also try it crown up and crown down. I've found that to be helpful in the past.
> 
> View attachment 15424026


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

ck13 said:


> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics! It looks great! Where did you get the jubilee?

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gshock626 said:


>


Great pics


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Great pics


Thanks! Appreciate it.


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Arrived this past weekend.


----------



## PhillySteve (Feb 1, 2014)

Just arrived this afternoon. Purchased from a forum member. This watch is amazing!!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

6 weeks straight on the wrist, best watch I've ever owned!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Mine's on it's way back from Duarte (newatchworks). Very excited to get it back!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

ChrisWMT said:


> Mine's on it's way back from Duarte (newatchworks). Very excited to get it back!


What did it go there for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> What did it go there for?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bezel was a joke. Didn't align and every other click barely locked so it could go backwards with minimal pressure. Had the weak click finger flattened to make it a 60 click bezel and the insert re-glued.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

rcorreale said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great taste in affordable watches and chocolates!


----------



## Lancair04 (Sep 1, 2020)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> Anyone know of a US seller of the 153?


Nowhere I could find online looking for one this weekend. I just called a bunch of ADs, got lucky about no. 5.

Does anyone have a good bracelet recommendation?


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

Lancair04 said:


> Does anyone have a good bracelet recommendation?


PM me sir.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Beautiful pic. The strap on the 12 o'clock side looks super long though. Are they extra long tropics?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

No, they fit my 7.25 wrist perfect actually


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

/\/\ /\/\
Just ordered one of these..


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15428629


Which kind/model of tropic straps are, please ?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Engi said:


> Which kind/model of tropic straps are, please ?


My guess is a Joseph Bonnie.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Engi said:


> Which kind/model of tropic straps are, please ?


Ali-express $8.34 And worth several multiples of that judging by the quality. These do not accept seiko fat spring bars however.
Search for flourine rubber straps.
Monster straps also sell what appears to be the same strap for a bit more if you don't want to wait 6 weeks to get your order


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> Ali-express $8.34 And worth several multiples of that judging by the quality. These do not except seiko fat spring bars however.
> Search for flourine rubber straps.
> Monster straps also sell what appears to be the same strap for a bit more if you don't want to wait 6 weeks to get your order


Thanks a lot !


----------



## Lancair04 (Sep 1, 2020)

For anyone looking for one, Joseph Edward Watches in NYC has some in stock apparently.


----------



## phil_houses (Nov 7, 2017)

how big are these compared to the original and 8L35 version


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

phil_houses said:


> how big are these compared to the original and 8L35 version


The new SPB151 is 42.7mm, just a bit smaller than the original and the SLA033


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

I think tomorrow I'm going to spunk some green on the Green. 

It's an itch that needs a good scratch!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are already available for the new Willard aftermarket crowns like the old 6105 one (with "Lock it")?


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Man, this thread had slipped to the second page today and I almost couldn't cope. I've been obsessively following this and the 62MAS re-issue threads from the beginning. Originally I was smitten with the brown 147, and I'm also quite fond of the green 153, but in the end I think I'll end up going with the 151 first (and likely ditch the bracelet).

Any idea when these will be showing up in more plentiful amounts stateside? I'm not in any big rush really, this would have been a summer adventure watch purchase for me if it were out earlier, but now with summer ending I don't mind stretching the obsession/research fun part of the hobby out a little further. Plus I'd like to wait and see if prices settle, and better yet have an option for easy returns if I get a less than ideal example.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Knives and Lint said:


> Man, this thread had slipped to the second page today and I almost couldn't cope. I've been obsessively following this and the 62MAS re-issue threads from the beginning. Originally I was smitten with the brown 147, and I'm also quite fond of the green 153, but in the end I think I'll end up going with the 151 first (and likely ditch the bracelet).
> 
> Any idea when these will be showing up in more plentiful amounts stateside? I'm not in any big rush really, this would have been a summer adventure watch purchase for me if it were out earlier, but now with summer ending I don't mind stretching the obsession/research fun part of the hobby out a little further. Plus I'd like to wait and see if prices settle, and better yet have an option for easy returns if I get a less than ideal example.


Ive heard reference to this "summer watch" idea more than once. Is this a thing? Or just a thing where it snows? I'm in Florida, where it's always hot with a couple cold snaps. Any watch will do!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Woodpuppy said:


> Ive heard reference to this "summer watch" idea more than once. Is this a thing? Or just a thing where it snows? I'm in Florida, where it's always hot with a couple cold snaps. Any watch will do!


HAHA, idunno. Maybe just an excuse 

A native Floridian here (New Smyrna Beach). It has been a thing for me over the past few years, particularly with Seikos. First it was a Turtle, then a Tuna, but I didn't pick one up this year. I live back and forth between there and here in the PNW now (for the past 3 years), and we certainly take advantage of the long sunny summer days when sunset gets to be after 9:30 before the dreary short days of winter hit. I try to get out in the mountains at least 2-3 times a week while I can. My ideal (and hopeful plan for the future) is to be out here exploring the mountains in the summer and back home paddling in the lagoon in the (so called) winter.


----------



## Fiskars1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Yeah I think I'm set. I've gone through some watches, but I think the SPB151 and the good old 16200 is my end game. (The "one watch" thing is nice, but I guess I have two vibes and like to look at the oyster every now and then...)

The SPB151 is everything I hoped for it to be. Timing-wise, I've had it on the wrist all day everyday since Monday (so five days) and it has run 6 seconds fast&#8230; So pretty epic.

Thanks for the pictures and speculation everyone


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Fiskars1 said:


> Yeah I think I'm set. I've gone through some watches, but I think the SPB151 and the good old 16200 is my end game. (The "one watch" thing is nice, but I guess I have two vibes and like to look at the oyster every now and then...)
> 
> The SPB151 is everything I hoped for it to be. Timing-wise, I've had it on the wrist all day everyday since Monday (so five days) and it has run 6 seconds fast&#8230; So pretty epic.
> 
> ...


Great pair!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I just picked up an RSM leather strap on the sales forum here; nice option to the OD canvas I've been wearing the watch on.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

mattcantwin said:


> I just picked up an RSM leather strap on the sales forum here; nice option to the OD canvas I've been wearing the watch on.


Nice strap that perfectly match the green 153 !


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Love this thing


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Knives and Lint said:


> Man, this thread had slipped to the second page today and I almost couldn't cope. I've been obsessively following this and the 62MAS re-issue threads from the beginning. Originally I was smitten with the brown 147, and I'm also quite fond of the green 153, but in the end I think I'll end up going with the 151 first (and likely ditch the bracelet).
> 
> Any idea when these will be showing up in more plentiful amounts stateside? I'm not in any big rush really, this would have been a summer adventure watch purchase for me if it were out earlier, but now with summer ending I don't mind stretching the obsession/research fun part of the hobby out a little further.  Plus I'd like to wait and see if prices settle, and better yet have an option for easy returns if I get a less than ideal example.


My AD says these are not a limited edition so he expects to keep them in stock for awhile. I think he gets them in batches of 5.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Uncle Seiko waffle.
















Comfortable, but a tiny bit snug. It would work better if the holes were punched a little closer together, but I still like it.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

If only the crown wasn't a generic SKX-type crown... Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with the SKX crown, but it suits the SKX well, not this. It doesn't even have to say "LOCK->" on it, but it needs that irregularly spaced notch/ribbon/knurl pattern howshamacallit. Like on the original.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Tickstart said:


> If only the crown wasn't a generic SKX-type crown... Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with the SKX crown, but it suits the SKX well, not this. It doesn't even have to say "LOCK->" on it, but it needs that irregularly spaced notch/ribbon/knurl pattern howshamacallit. Like on the original.


I absolutely agree with you, I would have definitely preferred a "LOCK->" crown, or at least an irregularly spaced notch/ribbon/knurl pattern. I know that other Seiko models as this exact crown (the Alpinist if I remeber well), does it fit the SPB151 ? Otherwise I hope that very soon such crowns well be available on the after market / mod market


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Engi said:


> I absolutely agree with you, I would have definitely preferred a "LOCK->" crown, or at least an irregularly spaced notch/ribbon/knurl pattern. I know that other Seiko models as this exact crown (the Alpinist if I remeber well), does it fit the SPB151 ? Otherwise I hope that very soon such crowns well be available on the after market / mod market


Maybe the SLA033 could work as well ?


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

The 2 most important Seiko divers in the last 10 years:









Size perspective between the 2:


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice pair!!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

This arrived last week and it's the first Seiko I've bought in quite a long time. It's fantastic. The bezel action is wonderful and lines up perfectly. It's keeping great time and is super comfortable. I even like the stock strap which doesn't always happen.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

In it.









Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

ChrisWMT said:


> The 2 most important Seiko divers in the last 10 years:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with you, except for some
Minor changes:










Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maiden voyage.

I've gone a little nuts for Seiko divers over the last month.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Maiden voyage.
> 
> I've gone a little nuts for Seiko divers over the last month.


You have a beautiful collection there !


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Engi said:


> You have a beautiful collection there !


Thank you!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

I have shot my load on a SPB153 courtesy of the Seiko boutique. That green is lovely and if I've got the black one - with which I'd have been equally happy btw - I'd only have swapped out the bracelet for a rubber strap. A pic later but here is the run-down with comparisons to a SPB147:


Bezel slightly misaligned (SPB147 is dead on)
Action a little softer than the one I tried before, but the clicks are definite and equally spaced (call it evens)
Crown operation is very precise (similar to 147)
+11 sec/day out of the box, worn for 12 hr then on its back for 12 hr (similar to 147)
finish on the hands is exceptionally good (better than 147)
And it's a bit cooler, of course


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

After rocking the 151 yesterday, I have to say I liked it, but definitely like the 153 better. The 151 _may_ end up as a catch-and-release, but I'll give it another go before deciding that.

The color and comfort on the strap are really excellent on the 153 and it's a keeper for me. Great watch.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

rcorreale said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always a beautiful pic !


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

I convinced my self a few months ago that would have been too big so didn't think about that anymore. Today I went to the GS / Seiko dealer of my area to get a strap for my GS and they had it there in display. Booooooy oh boy what a gorgeous piece! I really wanted to start save up a little but even though I don't "know" it already, I already know I'll get it soon. Impressive in person, super comfortable and wears way better than I expected.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bobo90 said:


> I convinced my self a few months ago that would have been too big so didn't think about that anymore. Today I went to the GS / Seiko dealer of my area to get a strap for my GS and they had it there in display. Booooooy oh boy what a gorgeous piece! I really wanted to start save up a little but even though I don't "know" it already, I already know I'll get it soon. Impressive in person, super comfortable and wears way better than I expected.
> View attachment 15441455


Wow green dial really pops in that light


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Wow green dial really pops in that light


Best investment for sales is great lighting!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

This and the 147 dragged me into Seiko-world. To anyone with small wrists on the fence for either one. Go get it. I got <6" wrists. You can do it

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Thomas W (Sep 8, 2020)

PeterA said:


> I'm curious how the second hand market will be on this watch later on. If it will hold some value or sink like titanic to the bottom of the ocean. Time will tell
> 
> Swedish retail prices are ridiculous, in today's US dollar value $1765 retail here...


It's way overpriced imo. 
Since it is not a limited item, better buy later when the enthusiasm of the buyer already normal.
It is not a Rolex the MSRP price won't go up in 2020.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

One-Seventy said:


> I have shot my load on a SPB153 courtesy of the Seiko boutique...


And this morning:










Is this common? Seiko store is but a short walk away so I'm tempted to leave it as it is without fiddling with it, take it down there today and get them either to fix or replace.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

bobo90 said:


> I convinced my self a few months ago that would have been too big so didn't think about that anymore. Today I went to the GS / Seiko dealer of my area to get a strap for my GS and they had it there in display. Booooooy oh boy what a gorgeous piece! I really wanted to start save up a little but even though I don't "know" it already, I already know I'll get it soon. Impressive in person, super comfortable and wears way better than I expected.
> View attachment 15441455


This one is really singing to me. Got my first Captain Willard, an homage recently, a Chinese brand, cannot believe how nice it is.. I've never had a Turtle like watch, and I'm loving it. But this one, wow. I will definitely get this one some day. Just gorgeous.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

One-Seventy said:


> And this morning:
> 
> Pull the crown out to the first position and turn it counter clockwise just until the date is centered, then see if it comes in centered on it's own the next day.
> 
> ...


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Yep. I'm tempted to wear it to put some power into the mainspring and see if it self corrects tomorrow. I did set the date yesterday (wrongly!) at about 8 pm, no later, but that's clear of the "watch explosion zone".

If it's stil stuck, or stuck between 11 and 12, I'll try your suggestion with the crown. The AD is walking distance but I'd rather put this right meself...


----------



## Janusii (Apr 18, 2016)

New arrival:


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Janusii said:


> New arrival:


Absolutely beautiful. Hope to own one some day.


----------



## Janusii (Apr 18, 2016)

scott99 said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Hope to own one some day.


Sure!

Thanks


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Janusii said:


> New arrival:


Congrats for your new arrival !


----------



## Janusii (Apr 18, 2016)

Engi said:


> Congrats for your new arrival !


Thank you very much!


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

MacTruck said:


> Bad news. I removed the bezel insert and measured it to see if an SKX insert would fit and the answer is no. The Willard X bezel insert is smaller than the SKX. Grrrrr.


I contacted Harold (Yobokies) asking if he's gonna make some cool parts for this beautiful watch, especially ceramic bezel insert. He told me that if I give him the measurements, he will consider making one
Can you confirm the dimensions?
Following my findings (taken with a digital gauge but without removing the insert):

O.D. = 37.9 mm

I.D. = 30.8 mm

Width = 3.5-3.6mm

Thickness = unknown

Thanks!

Nicola

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

piumach said:


> I contacted Harold (Yobokies) asking if he's gonna make some cool parts for this beautiful watch, especially ceramic bezel insert. He told me that if I give him the measurements, he will consider making one
> Can you confirm the dimensions?
> Following my findings (taken with a digital gauge but without removing the insert):
> 
> ...


Ciao Nicola, any possibility for Harold (Yobokies) to produce also a "LOCK IT ->" crown with grooves like the 6105 old one, for the SPB151 - 153 ? I believe that the (too) simple plain crown is the major negative aspect of this new Willard


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh please stop quoting the entire universe in your replies. Is four million pictures not enough?


----------



## vintagewatchfiend (Aug 17, 2007)

I put my SPB151 on an Uncle Seiko chocolate bar strap (his straps are just outstanding), and...It's just not scratching that 'Willard' itch. It's a beautiful watch, and as a "modern interpretation" I get it. But the case shape and bezel are what are throwing my feelings on this watch off. It just doesn't have that 6105 saucer shape that speaks to me. It could also be the lovely crystal with the bevelling that's making it feel more fussy than a 6105.

I wasn't expecting a direct reissue, as that's already happened, but I thought the shape would at least speak to my wants. And oddly, this is the first time I've been disappointed in a watch after wearing it a bit, and that makes me tremendously sad because once I started seeing live photos of it, I was all-in. 

All first world problems, and nitpicking, and yes I could "buy a 6105" if that's what I want (too expensive at this point), or an homage (which I have). But these are simply my feelings on the watch after having worn it a bit.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Please, which is the exact reference of the silicone strap installed on the SPB153 ? I'm not able to find it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Engi said:


> Ciao Nicola, any possibility for Harold (Yobokies) to produce also a "LOCK IT ->" crown with grooves like the 6105 old one, for the SPB151 - 153 ? I believe that the (too) simple plain crown is the major negative aspect of this new Willard


I asked him specifically for this component as well, but no answer yet.
But, let me say that in my opinion the SPB151 is already a very nice watch and it doesn't really need these upgrades to stand out from the crowd 

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I don’t have anything to compare to... and I’m very happy with my turtle reissue. But I have to wonder WHY Seiko deviated so far from the original case shapes?


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

Engi said:


> Please, which is the exact reference of the silicone strap installed on the SPB153 ? I'm not able to find it.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Got the same question. Looking to source one.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The black one? I'm told that Seiko will have the rubber straps available for sale either this or next month.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

I think they're silicone, rather than rubber?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> I think they're silicone, rather than rubber?


You may be right. I don't know the materials but I know they are high quality and supple and soft.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> You may be right. I don't know the materials but I know they are high quality and supple and soft.


Do you mind sharing the lengths of the strap parts T?

Thinking about getting a strap for the 143 if they are reasonably priced.

Thanks!


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Tickstart said:


> Oh please stop quoting the entire universe in your replies. Is four million pictures not enough?


Just relax.... 

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Moreover, please wich is the width, at the buckle, of the SPB153 silicone strap ? Thanks


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Moreover, please wich is the width, at the buckle, of the SPB153 silicone strap ? Thanks


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

Just received the Uncle Seiko tyre tread strap. I've got the trilogy now of this, waffle and chocolate bar straps. I think they all look excellent on this watch and the only questions is which to wear and how the also excellent bracelet gets a look in. Maybe I'll put it on in the winter for a change.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

My Apocalypse Now landed only few days ago, after a first day of big enthusiasm I suddenly notice a defect completely not acceptable to me, the hour hands was not properly synchronized with the minute one (this was noticeable almost in all the 12 hours, but became extremely evident and annoying @3,6 and 9 o'clock).
Basically, all Seiko mvts 7s, 4r and 6r have quite a bit of play in the gears train that allow the hour hand to take different position when the hands are rotate CW or CCW (try to position the hands @6 o'clock using the crown, first going CW than CCW. You will notice that in one of the two direction the hour hand will be aligned with the minute hands and the dial marker while in the other direction it will be slightly off).
Shame on me not the have checked this when I bought it and shame on Seiko not to check it at the factory!
After an initial thought to give it back to the AD and waiting for a new one as a replacement (who knows when....), I took the occasion of a short vacation in the deep south of Italy where there's an indipendent laboratory owned by a friend of mine and I left it to his capable hands to get reassembled properly and carefully checked on timegrapher (and eventually adjusted).
Frankly speaking, I was not sure of this decision till the end, but when I saw his laboratory and how it works....well, I decided that this was the better option for me, at least the quickest...I really hope to be able to enjoy this beautiful watch as soon as possible, I'm already missing it! 
Just for your knowledge, in the two picture attached you can see exactly what I'm talking about, this time @9 o'clock position
















Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

That's not bad alignment at all. In SEIKO terms. I'd be happy with that, or at least know which fights to pick.
I've been kinda put off buying SEIKO because of things like this, you just never know what you're gonna get. The last SEIKO I had to disassemble myself to fix, right out of the box. I don't care much for minute details (anymore...), but the whole thing is just enough to put me off buying SEIKOs, they mean trouble and worries and frustration. I miss products you buy that are perfect out of the box. I bought a Hilleberg tent, 20% off of the original price, they said it had been pitched outside, but when I got it I could not find one single trace of it even being taken out of its bag. And incredible attention to detail and worksmanship.
With SEIKO, you pay out the ass for something that's half broken to begin with. It's just not good enough.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Tickstart said:


> That's not bad alignment at all. In SEIKO terms. I'd be happy with that, or at least know which fights to pick.
> I've been kinda put off buying SEIKO because of things like this, you just never know what you're gonna get. The last SEIKO I had to disassemble myself to fix, right out of the box. I don't care much for minute details (anymore...), but the whole thing is just enough to put me off buying SEIKOs, they mean trouble and worries and frustration. I miss products you buy that are perfect out of the box. I bought a Hilleberg tent, 20% off of the original price, they said it had been pitched outside, but when I got it I could not find one single trace of it even being ever taken out of its bag. And incredible attention to detail and worksmanship.
> With SEIKO, you pay out the ass for something that's half broken to begin with. It's just not good enough.


You are right, that's not acceptable at all.
But, since I am into this hobby, I learned that also many other brands suffer of similar issues.
Tudor (Pelagos with lime coming off the ceramic bezel, Black bay with the black paint coming off the crown), Speedmaster (second hands misalignment), Squale (1521 with insert defective and poor finishing of the rubber band keepers), etc...
Unfortunately I like too much this model and I preferred to get it right from an experienced watchguy rather than swapping it with a new one....
I really hope I made the right choice....we will see on next Saturday 

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Janusii (Apr 18, 2016)

*I would like to share with you a review from my youtube channel. (in spanish).






Hope you like *


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

One-Seventy said:


> Yep. I'm tempted to wear it to put some power into the mainspring and see if it self corrects tomorrow. I did set the date yesterday (wrongly!) at about 8 pm, no later, but that's clear of the "watch explosion zone".


Update: the watch went back after jamming again the following night, and was nearly replaced with... an SPB149. I thought I'd give the Blue another go after the first disappointment. On presentation, the crafty blighters had left the bezel dead centre, but sitting between two clicks. So that was off too. I didn't even bother checking the bezel movement, gave it straight back and resolved not to bother again.

I've asked them to call me when they get another batch of 153s in, and I'll take time out of my billable hours to go and do Seiko's final QA step


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Officially the only Seiko left in my collection, it's replaced them all.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

I wouldn't share your review of your channel they dont like it here unless your a sponsor


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

I saw the next willard! hope it comes out before xmas!


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

fallingtitan said:


> I saw the next willard! hope it comes out before xmas!


Spill!


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Woodpuppy said:


> Spill!


Lets just say if you know me. its my fav color! and bursts beautifully!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

fallingtitan said:


> I saw the next willard! hope it comes out before xmas!


Which color exactly, please ? Any other info ?


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

fallingtitan said:


> Lets just say if you know me. its my fav color! and bursts beautifully!


Guess I'm going to have to start searching your posts... I've been hoping for blue sunburst, but then they need to make enough that the demand and therefore price drops, or I'll need to find one used.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fallingtitan said:


> Lets just say if you know me. its my fav color! and bursts beautifully!





fallingtitan said:


> I saw the next willard! hope it comes out before xmas!


Purple! I knew it


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Blue is a bit... well not very military. My guess is a dark grey, or an aged grey-brown.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

haha


Woodpuppy said:


> Guess I'm going to have to start searching your posts... I've been hoping for blue sunburst, but then they need to make enough that the demand and therefore price drops, or I'll need to find one used.


hahah Its DARK BLUE SUNBURST. Stunning. Reminds me of my blue alpinist color in some lighting. not matte tho. just dark blue sunbrust. 
I dont know if it will come out next or if seiko will throw a curve ball. I was just getting my SPB149J1 dial and saw the blue willard. the dial im using for a mod for an all new case coming out in OCt from modding community. 
my insta is @Escapementandwatch


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Purple! I knew it


lol


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

One-Seventy said:


> Blue is a bit... well not very military. My guess is a dark grey, or an aged grey-brown.


well it could be a limited edition blue. 1970 units? im just guessing no proof.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I just came across this model and had to find this thread. This has always been my favorite Seiko design. I'm glad they've finally revisited it! Thanks to everyone who has shared photos! I just wish my arms were smaller. I see this wears smaller than the turtle reissue, which is a little small for me. Hoping someone creates a larger homage somewhere down the road. . .
Until then, I'll keep enjoying y'all's photos. Thanks!


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

fallingtitan said:


> haha
> 
> hahah Its DARK BLUE SUNBURST. Stunning. Reminds me of my blue alpinist color in some lighting. not matte tho. just dark blue sunbrust.
> I dont know if it will come out next or if seiko will throw a curve ball. I was just getting my SPB149J1 dial and saw the blue willard. the dial im using for a mod for an all new case coming out in OCt from modding community.
> my insta is @Escapementandwatch


I prefer the sunburst to the matte effect. The so called "anthracite" dial would go very well with this watch too.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd previously mentioned being ambivalent about the bracelet on the 151, but need to revise that. I moved one link from 6 to 12 and now that the clasp is perfectly centered on my wrist, it's very comfortable.

Becoming a fan, but still like the 153 best.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Dark blue Cpt willard? Source? Reliable?


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Installed the MM300 divers extension. I own both the SPB151/153. This is on the 153 today. ENJOY!!!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

picklepossy said:


> Installed the MM300 divers extension. I own both the SPB151/153. This is on the 153 today. ENJOY!!!


I did the same but the bracelet has only been on it for 10 minutes lol. The 151 is perfect on the 153's black tire tread strap.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I’ve had so many other straps on the 151 but the bracelet imho is the best. The 151/153 on bracelet is just fantastic. Now with the divers extension is even better.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

lexminute said:


> Given the very warm reception to this new Turtle, expect this animal to be milked dry by Seiko by releasing several colorways and probably limited editions.


As long as one of the variances is an "Old School Orange", now that would really rock lobster.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

A white dial Willard with a black bezel would be a mega hit.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Woodpuppy said:


> I hope so, and can you imagine how magnificent they would look with a sunburst blue dial?


Correction, sun ray blue dial with midnight black glossy bezel insert. I'm starting to drool.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

bigjaymofo said:


> Just picked up my SPB151. Looks really nice and I'm excited to get it home.
> 
> My AD had 2. The first one he brought out had a very misaligned bezel. The second one was perfect.
> 
> ...


I saw one on this guys wrist the other day and we were talking about it. He described the box as to the one you are referring to as well as the tag for the "Dynashield stainless steel treatment" is not supposed to be inclusive with it's other contents. No pic sorry.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

MFB71 said:


> Couldn't decide which colour so went for both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a bad thing, the price of both would be around the price of a Tudor BB, just using the BB as a "good / nice example". Kudo's to you Sir, very nice double pickup's.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I expected the hands on the $8000 Rolex to look better than on the $1500 Seiko. They didn't. I also saw alignment issues with the Rolex rehaut that are similar to a Seiko chapter ring issue. I have seen so many issues on these Rolexes that put the Seiko flaws in far better perspective. We shouldn't hold Seiko to a higher standard than watches costing 10x more. I think there are issues with expectations, exaggerations, and small sample sizes that give a distortion about the number and severity of Seiko QC issues. Quite frankly, I see the same issues with Rolex. I can only conclude that Rolex customers don;t know or don't care about these QC flaws in their watches. I also think there is an embarrassment factor. When you drop over $8,000 on a watch, you probably don't want to acknowledge imperfections. And you don't want people to point them out to you. This Seiko forum goes in the opposite direction. People plop down $300 on a Samurai, get out a 40x loop, and start searching for dust particles on the dial. Seriously? Ah well! I am not a first adoptor so I will wait the usual 6-12 months to pick one of these up with the usual 30% discount. There should be some Cyber monday or black Friday sales on the 149s and Willards. Peace!


I agree with you 100%, but there is a difference between venting these issues on a forum and completely ceasing all future purchases. "We the people". Instead of hey look at all of these imperfections, when did you say the new releases will be out? Get my drift, we should control the situation, not the persons contributing to the situation.

All in all for most of the Seiko watches that I have purchased, I have been satisfyied, I will be however checking whatever feedback that I run across for awhile until I make my mind up.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

My green Willard finally come in after months of waiting...










As with most other Seiko's, the bezel is slightly misaligned and according to my watch tuner app, it's running 30 seconds fast. It's kinda sitting in between clicks right now to get it to center. But hey, at least I know it ain't a fake! ?

I'm glad a got a healthy discount on this one.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

mav said:


> My green Willard finally come in after months of waiting...
> 
> As with most other Seiko's, the bezel is slightly misaligned and according to my watch tuner app, it's running 30 seconds fast. It's kinda sitting in between clicks right now to get it to center. But hey, at least I know it ain't a fake! ?
> 
> I'm glad a got a healthy discount on this one.


Give it a few weeks. Mine started at +30 SPD and has settled in at +3 SPD.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

So what are the colours people are hoping for? I think this reinterpretation will demand plenty.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I think Seiko needs to stick to both the traditional black and the OD green and that’s it. Why take a classic watch and turn it into a fiasco of different colors. Don’t butcher an iconic piece with ridiculous color options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

I do agree, I don't find any news on those possible new colors ... I would also be amazed that Seiko is bringing new colors to market so close to the presentation of the new SPB 151 and 153


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Same here, the black is perfection. Leave the colors to the 62MAS line.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

What a trio !


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Ack, Seiko don’t listen to them ^^^
Please make one more version with glorious radial sunburst blue (not matte)!!! I’d approve of sunburst anthracite too... Just don’t go full turtle!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Stromboli said:


> Not a bad thing, the price of both would be around the price of a Tudor BB, just using the BB as a "good / nice example". Kudo's to you Sir, very nice double pickup's.


That was kind of my logic with my recent pickup of both (plus the SPB149).

I had the BB58 and just sold it yesterday. Great watch, but I like the variety I've got with that trio, plus the SLA033.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> That was kind of my logic with my recent pickup of both (plus the SPB149).
> 
> I had the BB58 and just sold it yesterday. Great watch, but I like the variety I've got with that trio, plus the SLA033.


Correct me, if I got you wrong:

You got the 149/151/153/033 and sold the bb58 for now having the variety?

Hmh.

That's a move, I'd never consider. But that's me. I got the bb58, 149 and 153 (among others) - but that would be the perfect trio for me 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Correct me, if I got you wrong:
> 
> You got the 149/151/153/033 and sold the bb58 for now having the variety?
> 
> ...


Yea, that's pretty accurate, but there were other factors.

I have a lot of divers, which tends to be my favorite type of tool watch.

I enjoyed the BB58 very much, but when I feel like rocking a diver from the Crown, I tend to go with one of these guys...


















































The 58 is an excellent watch, and I love Rolex/Tudor. But I've really gained enthusiasm for Seiko Prospex watches of late. The 58 wasn't getting the wrist time, so I figured why not send it on to a fellow enthusiast who will rock it daily.

I felt like for around the price of the 58, I could have the 149, 151, and 153, and enjoy some variety.

I haven't found a good way to justify the SLA033 other than I just like it and it's been glued to my wrist since I picked it up!


----------



## Tommyboy8585 (Sep 12, 2018)

Here's my contribution


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Mine has settled in quite nicely with pretty much daily wear.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Yea, that's pretty accurate




You have more sea-dwellers than most people have watches. I definitely get your point concerning variety!

Congrats!

Am I appreciate you Setting the Time and date on every one of these!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> You have more sea-dwellers than most people have watches. I definitely get your point concerning variety!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...


 Man, I like to go a little overboard on things!

But to get back to the Willard reissue, the 153 is definitely my favorite of the ones I've picked up of late. It and the SLA033 are keepers for me, the 149/151, we'll see.

I love this watch. Such a great value.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

ChrisWMT said:


> Give it a few weeks. Mine started at +30 SPD and has settled in at +3 SPD.


Thanks, it's getting better. Today at + 13 sec. I'm not OCD about accuracy but glad it's running within spec.


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

Read around and Willard do not suffer much on the QC @ alignment issues, right ? 
Worry it comes by postage and will have the bezel misalignment. 
This piece have a much lower % of it, I guess.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tommyboy8585 said:


> Here's my contribution
> View attachment 15453639
> View attachment 15453640
> View attachment 15453642


Do you like the Willard better on the metal or rubber strap? I can never make up my mind on which strap I prefer for Turtles (and Willards, for that matter). Seems like the rubber is the more classic (what it originally came on, right? and what Sheen wore it in the movie), but the metal looks very classy and cool.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I switch the bracelet around between my 151/153. Such a good look especially on the green Willard.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

leets said:


> Read around and Willard do not suffer much on the QC @ alignment issues, right ?
> Worry it comes by postage and will have the bezel misalignment.
> This piece have a much lower % of it, I guess.


It's a seiko, there's a very high probability your bezel won't be perfect. For example, my bezel is slightly misaligned to the right, the timekeeping is -15/day, some days the date is slightly high in the window, and the bezel action feels like some kid stuck gum in it.

Even with all that, I love it and have worn every day since receiving about a month ago.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I just came across this model and had to find this thread. This has always been my favorite Seiko design. I'm glad they've finally revisited it! Thanks to everyone who has shared photos! I just wish my arms were smaller. I see this wears smaller than the turtle reissue, which is a little small for me. Hoping someone creates a larger homage somewhere down the road. . .
> Until then, I'll keep enjoying y'all's photos. Thanks!


Hey man, haven't seen you post in awhile, good to have you back


----------



## Wristos (Apr 3, 2020)

I just got my willard in the mail this morning! it fits so great even on my 6.25in wrist, very impressed. I'm not a huge fan of the look on the bracelet but it looks absolutely gorgeous on a waffle strap.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

I really do like my SBDC109 (aka SPB151). But it really is all about ups and downs in the Seiko lottery.

Mine has *no* alignment problems at all. I really like it in every way .. except one.









Mine just keeps *lousy* time. I mean: truly awful. *HUGE* positional variation. It runs about +2-3spd dial down, about -160spd (yes: -2m40s) dial up, about -90spd 12 up; about -30spd with 6 up -- and overall when worn about -50spd when worn (checked via multiple measurements on multiple days, while keeping it well-wound). Way (way, way) outside spec.

I keep thinking I should probably do something about it. But I'm not quite sure what, especially in this time of caution and restrictions. For the moment I'm setting it to about +15s when I wear it and relying on it not loosing too much time between putting it on and taking it off.

Oh, well...

...Mike


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

mfunnell said:


> I really do like my SBDC109 (aka SPB151). But it really is all about ups and downs in the Seiko lottery.
> 
> Mine has *no* alignment problems at all. I really like it in every way .. except one.
> View attachment 15454600
> ...


I would try a pass through the demagnetizer


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

mfunnell said:


> I really do like my SBDC109 (aka SPB151). But it really is all about ups and downs in the Seiko lottery.
> 
> Mine has *no* alignment problems at all. I really like it in every way .. except one.
> 
> ...


That's terrible, -50spd is unacceptable. Send it back, or to send it to Seiko for a warranty regulation.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

leets said:


> Read around and Willard do not suffer much on the QC @ alignment issues, right ?
> Worry it comes by postage and will have the bezel misalignment.
> This piece have a much lower % of it, I guess.


Mine yes unfortunately....hands not properly synchronized and poor performance (very unstable, lower amplitude ever on a Seiko and quite big amplitude).
Bezel, dial, glass fine and aligned, so I decided not to ask for a replacement and proceed having it reassembled properly by an indipendent laboratory.
First two picture show the hours hand misplacement, latest two just after hands reassembly and with the movement again back in the case.
Movement have been fine tuned at the timegrapher, we will see in the next few days the performance.
Watch is ready, I will pick up it in a couple of days.
Stay tuned 































Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

Guess I got luck, mine sort of perfect.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Please, which is the exact reference of the silicone strap on the SPB153 ? Thanks


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

Seems like there are more of SPB151 owners than of SPB153 instead... 😁 
Is the original Seiko strap on SPB153 comfortable as compared to aftermarket as of like Uncle Seiko and so on ?


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

leets said:


> Seems like there are more of SPB151 owners than of SPB153 instead... ?
> Is the original Seiko strap on SPB153 comfortable as compared to aftermarket as of like Uncle Seiko and so on ?


More, I use one on my 151.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

leets said:


> Seems like there are more of SPB151 owners than of SPB153 instead... 😁
> Is the original Seiko strap on SPB153 comfortable as compared to aftermarket as of like Uncle Seiko and so on ?


It is the more classic look, and green is not a commonly found colour in watchmaking. The Seiko strap that comes with it though is excellent, and better than the two Tropics I have in terms of comfort (if not length; it's a bit long for me).


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> It's a seiko, there's a very high probability your bezel won't be perfect. For example, my bezel is slightly misaligned to the right, the timekeeping is -15/day, some days the date is slightly high in the window, and the bezel action feels like some kid stuck gum in it.
> 
> Even with all that, I love it and have worn every day since receiving about a month ago.


This is a prime example of why Seiko has no reason to change their horrible QC. Why in the world would you keep that watch? I love Seiko but good lord I expect at least something commensurate to what these are selling for. It's like paying Seiko to kick you in the balls. I guess some people like that?


----------



## lany (Sep 28, 2009)

I thought I was going to put this on a rubber strap as soon as I got it but I'm really liking the bracelet!!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Tanker G1 said:


> This is a prime example of why Seiko has no reason to change their horrible QC. Why in the world would you keep that watch? I love Seiko but good lord I expect at least something commensurate to what these are selling for. It's like paying Seiko to kick you in the balls. I guess some people like that?


Your post has heart, but owning a Seiko has a football in the groin


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Your post has heart, but owning a Seiko has a football in the groin












Brother of OoO


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Brother of OoO


Don't cry for me, I already own a seiko


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Finally back from the laboratory, got the hands reassembled properly and mvt. adjusted, now it's time to enjoy this beautiful watch!

Cheers,
Nicola
















Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

piumach said:


> Finally back from the laboratory, got the hands reassembled properly and mvt. adjusted, now it's time to enjoy this beautiful watch!
> 
> Cheers,
> Nicola
> ...


Which tropic is that?


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

melons said:


> Which tropic is that?


Hi, this is one coming from Cheapestnatostraps. Bought few months ago when priced very less just to reach the discount applied for 5+ straps in one order.
It's been a nice surprise after all, not too long (my wrist is almost 7"), good design, maybe not the most comfortable rubber on the market but...hey, for just 7 USD.... ;-)

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

lany said:


> I thought I was going to put this on a rubber strap as soon as I got it but I'm really liking the bracelet!!
> View attachment 15457598


Same where. Always end up putting it back on the bracelet. Love the black Willard on bracelet so much that I have put the green Willard up for sale.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

ROLEX might be a bit dull in terms of looks, but at least they work out of the box. SEIKOs look nicer but, it's such a gamble buying one.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

ChrisWMT said:


>


Nice shot. Love that Pentax SLR. Of their vintage, those were the nicest to use. More comfortable in hand than the Canon's, Minolta's, Mamiya's and Nikons of the time.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

I had confirmation that Seiko will issue a new Willard in blue and gold to celebrate the 55th anniversary


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

The green is nice









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

fallingtitan said:


> I saw the next willard! hope it comes out before xmas!





fallingtitan said:


> I saw the next willard! hope it comes out before xmas!


Could you dwell on it's appearance? Is it te vintage orange dial?


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

Black and gold Willard ? 
Can't find any source from the internet though...
Hope it will not be a Limited Edition piece...


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Engi said:


> I had confirmation that Seiko will issue a new Willard in blue and gold to celebrate the 55th anniversary


And here we go...... I will stick with the traditional black.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

picklepossy said:


> And here we go...... I will stick with the traditional black.


Me too ...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Engi said:


> I had confirmation that Seiko will issue a new Willard in blue and gold to celebrate the 55th anniversary


Blue and Gold? I'm all over it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

leets said:


> Black and gold Willard ?
> Can't find any source from the internet though...
> Hope it will not be a Limited Edition piece...


Didn't he say blue and gold ?


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, blue and gold


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Finally received my Willard. I asked my AD to send me one with perfect alignment so ended up waiting a bit. But it's finally here and I love it









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Day lume.....


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> Day lume.....


I'm curious. Do you have a turtle that you can do a side by side comparison with?

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Blue and gold Capt Willard? Any pictures?


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

RLSL said:


> Blue and gold Capt Willard? Any pictures?


Not yet


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

picklepossy said:


> And here we go...... I will stick with the traditional black.


Traditional black first then the 55th year anniversary if possible for me. Mind you this only happens if I can sell off some watches. When I see a colored dial, other than orange I think dress or dress down. Black can navigate through most any type water, very versitle, goes with anything, anything.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

piumach said:


> Mine yes unfortunately....hands not properly synchronized and poor performance (very unstable, lower amplitude ever on a Seiko and quite big amplitude).
> Bezel, dial, glass fine and aligned, so I decided not to ask for a replacement and proceed having it reassembled properly by an indipendent laboratory.
> First two picture show the hours hand misplacement, latest two just after hands reassembly and with the movement again back in the case.
> Movement have been fine tuned at the timegrapher, we will see in the next few days the performance.
> ...


When you say the hands are out of synch do you mean the minut hand as it passd the 12 mark to change over the date? Please dwell mor on this I don't know what you mean?


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Here a pic found on another forum of what should be the new Blue Willard (actually it seems to have gold second hand and gold text on the lower line of the dial).


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Straight onto eBay and C24 for two grand and more. That's all any limited edition is about these days. I'm oot.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

One-Seventy said:


> Straight onto eBay and C24 for two grand and more. That's all any limited edition is about these days. I'm oot.


Which is its reference number ?


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Tickstart said:


> ROLEX might be a bit dull in terms of looks, but at least they work out of the box. SEIKOs look nicer but, it's such a gamble buying one.


I wouldn't say gamble. It's just like any other watch. Personally Seiko could have much better QC, but you have to admit you do get a lot of bang for the buck. I think that every Seiko I have owned I have gotten at least a stare or compliment out of each one. I'm waiting for the day when these companies start to omit the second hand, I mean yes it is needd for LeMans but for a diver or other type watches. If I'm diving and I have 5 minutes of air left you better believe that I will be comming up in 10, not 10 seconds but 10 minutes. Getting back to Seiko, when you get a company as big as Seiko you start to loose QC. Look at these car companies and all of the recalls. QC is very much neded, when greed takes over you loose QC. And when you loose QC you loose customers. But the trouble with that is the customer base is so big that when larger companies loose customers it really dosen't matter due to the large customer base. I still have a love for Seiko I just wish that they would make some changes.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

h_zee13 said:


> Finally received my Willard. I asked my AD to send me one with perfect alignment so ended up waiting a bit. But it's finally here and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As if that strap was made only for the "Willard". Very nice, such a strap monster.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Stromboli said:


> As if that strap was made only for the "Willard". Very nice, such a strap monster.


I know man. I got the watch this morning and I've changed straps 4 times today already. Everything looks good on this watch 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

picklepossy said:


> Installed the MM300 divers extension. I own both the SPB151/153. This is on the 153 today. ENJOY!!!


Is this bracelet for the Tuna?, Also could I ask the item #? Please P.M. me if possible> Thanks.


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Didn't he say blue and gold ?


My bad. Too excited and my eyes got it wrong... hehe! 
Let's wait for the official news on the new releases...


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Stromboli said:


> When you say the hands are out of synch do you mean the minut hand as it passd the 12 mark to change over the date? Please dwell mor on this I don't know what you mean?


I'm quoting myself now, I finished reading your post and do see that the hour hand is not where it should be at the 2100 marker or 9:00 marker. Not that great, hope when I get mine all will be resolved.

I'm not trying to make excuses for Seiko and it is easy to say this because I still don't have one, but I bet Seiko was under the gun with a very tight time frame to finish these and get them to the market. And I bet that includes the same for any Naomi Uemura versions that follow the 151 and 153. Tight schedules and not enough time to be able and follow thru as intended which enables QC to be more refined. From what I'm reading and see on this site Seiko did not do that shabby on this re-release. And I'm trying not to pick one side or another just based on imput thats all.


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

.
One blushark alpha slim nato today. (Extra flap on nato cut off)









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Engi said:


> Here a pic found on another forum of what should be the new Blue Willard (actually it seems to have gold second hand and gold text on the lower line of the dial).


From the same Italian thread, this is stated as the SPB183, Limited Edition with blue rubber strap. The info comes from a Thai AD teaser.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

NATO strap 

This thing is a strap monster









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinAutomatics (Feb 3, 2017)

New 151 on anthracite Tropic strap checking in!

I like this so much on rubber and nato that I'm probably going to sell the bracelet.


----------



## Chazmondo (Sep 18, 2018)

Stromboli said:


> I wouldn't say gamble. It's just like any other watch. Personally Seiko could have much better QC, but you have to admit you do get a lot of bang for the buck. I think that every Seiko I have owned I have gotten at least a stare or compliment out of each one. I'm waiting for the day when these companies start to omit the second hand, I mean yes it is needd for LeMans but for a diver or other type watches. If I'm diving and I have 5 minutes of air left you better believe that I will be comming up in 10, not 10 seconds but 10 minutes. Getting back to Seiko, when you get a company as big as Seiko you start to loose QC. Look at these car companies and all of the recalls. QC is very much neded, when greed takes over you loose QC. And when you loose QC you loose customers. But the trouble with that is the customer base is so big that when larger companies loose customers it really dosen't matter due to the large customer base. I still have a love for Seiko I just wish that they would make some changes.


I dont think you can get away with a diver not having a seconds hand and have it ISO rated:

On wikipedia for ISO 6425 compliance (for being allowed to have "Divers" printed on the dial):

The presence of an indication that the watch is running in total darkness. This is usually indicated by a running second hand with a luminous tip or tail.


----------



## srminimo (Mar 21, 2014)

Just got mine. Looks great, fits great with the short lugs and the smallish bezel. Top heavy, which is a common gripe of mine with Seiko. If it were a little lighter and thinner it would be perfect.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Stromboli said:


> I wouldn't say gamble. It's just like any other watch. Personally Seiko could have much better QC, but you have to admit you do get a lot of bang for the buck. I think that every Seiko I have owned I have gotten at least a stare or compliment out of each one. * I'm waiting for the day when these companies start to omit the second hand, I mean yes it is needd for LeMans but for a diver or other type watches. If I'm diving and I have 5 minutes of air left you better believe that I will be comming up in 10, not 10 seconds but 10 minutes. * Getting back to Seiko, when you get a company as big as Seiko you start to loose QC. Look at these car companies and all of the recalls. QC is very much neded, when greed takes over you loose QC. And when you loose QC you loose customers. But the trouble with that is the customer base is so big that when larger companies loose customers it really dosen't matter due to the large customer base. I still have a love for Seiko I just wish that they would make some changes.


I've been beaten to it by Chasmondo but yeah you need to know if your watch has stopped or not - thats the main reason for the second hand on any watch really.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Man, I like to go a little overboard on things!
> 
> But to get back to the Willard reissue, the 153 is definitely my favorite of the ones I've picked up of late. It and the SLA033 are keepers for me, the 149/151, we'll see.
> 
> I love this watch. Such a great value.


I LOVE this one, hope to own one some day.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jayemmgee said:


> I'm curious. Do you have a turtle that you can do a side by side comparison with?
> 
> @watchsquatch on IG




















SPB151 and PADI Turtle both on Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber straps. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jayemmgee (Jul 13, 2018)

5959HH said:


> SPB151 and PADI Turtle both on Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber straps. Hope this helps.


Oh wow. Thanks! It looks like the Willard reissue is smaller than the turtle. Very interesting!

J

@watchsquatch on IG


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Jayemmgee said:


> Oh wow. Thanks! It looks like the Willard reissue is smaller than the turtle. Very interesting!
> 
> J
> 
> @watchsquatch on IG




















Just added my SLA033 to the mix for comparison.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

So this is a clear view of the blue Willard dial. Not bad but I think a flat blue would have looked better









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Jayemmgee said:


> Oh wow. Thanks! It looks like the Willard reissue is smaller than the turtle. Very interesting!
> 
> J
> 
> ...


----------



## alexd3498 (Feb 27, 2020)

Loving the blue Willard, curious if it'll be a silicone or bracelet release 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

alexd3498 said:


> Loving the blue Willard, curious if it'll be a silicone or bracelet release


I saw on an Italian thread that it will be bracelet with additional rubber, and a Limited Edition, like the SPB149. The ref is SPB183.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

h_zee13 said:


> So this is a clear view of the blue Willard dial. Not bad but I think a flat blue would have looked better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. That blue is too "Tissot" to my eyes. The dial from the other LE (SPB149) would have been great. Still, it'll get snapped up and sold for nice 50-75% profits by "the internet community".


----------



## Chazmondo (Sep 18, 2018)

What's the dial bottom right? Doesn't look like a 62mas or a Willard dial.

edit: answering my own question.. maybe its the dial of one of these *Leaked* New SPB185 & SPB187 divers


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Oooops wrong Forum Sorry


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

So let's discuss the bracelet. I've had the watch for 48 hours and finally decided to size the bracelet.

Here are my issues with the bracelet:
1) one of the endlinks doesn't fit properly. I remember this issue existed with the Turtle reissue also

2) one of the links near the clasp is poorly fitted. There is a gap between the middle link and the outer link (see photos) So if I use that link, the bracelet makes so much jangly noise

3) the clasp where there are micro adjustments is too tight for the bracelet and so the last link doesn't fit the clasp. The only hole I can actually use is the first one. I had to use a little hammer to push the bracelet inside the clasp so I could use the 3rd hole and i fixed the clasp so now the bracelet actually fits in it if I need to adjust it.

I understand this is a new bracelet for Seiko, but for a >$1000 watch it is unacceptable.

Anyone else not happy with the bracelet?









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

h_zee13 said:


> So let's discuss the bracelet. I've had the watch for 48 hours and finally decided to size the bracelet.
> 
> Here are my issues with the bracelet:
> 1) one of the endlinks doesn't fit properly. I remember this issue existed with the Turtle reissue also
> ...


I have no issues at all with the bracelet on my SPB151, it's fantastic!

*

























*


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> I have no issues at all with the bracelet on my SPB151, it's fantastic!
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I guess I got lucky with alignment, but less lucky with the bracelet quality

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

apologies if already already asked - where did you UK owners bought your watch from? And did you manage to get any discounts? TIA


----------



## okiesfan (Oct 9, 2017)

Loving the look on the iso, might need to pick up a 20mm iso


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

h_zee13 said:


> So this is a clear view of the blue Willard dial. Not bad but I think a flat blue would have looked better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That blue Willard dial is perfect! Just what I hoped for! Why they decided to make it a LE I don't know. Means I'm screwed I suppose. But if the dial remains available would look awesome modded into the black faced version, with black bezel insert left alone.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 15470881


Nice @vanilla.coffee awesome Mod..!! Which dial u used? Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Trying the Willard strap on my Monster. Not only it looks pretty good, but it fits flawlessly.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

anrex said:


> Trying the Willard strap on my Monster. Not only it looks pretty good, but it fits flawlessly.
> View attachment 15471016
> View attachment 15471017


This looks very tidy indeed 👍


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 15470881


What's this strap?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

h_zee13 said:


> So let's discuss the bracelet. I've had the watch for 48 hours and finally decided to size the bracelet.
> 
> Here are my issues with the bracelet:
> 1) one of the endlinks doesn't fit properly. I remember this issue existed with the Turtle reissue also
> ...


Quite happy with the bracelet myself, though I'm not that keen on bracelets on this watch in general. Better made than almost any other Seiko bracelet I've experienced, but the diashield on the clasp is really not up to task - got some scratches within the first few minutes of use (aluminium laptop caused it, but still aluminium Vs treated steel?). Had it on the bracelet for about a week, and think it'll be coming off today. This thing looks top notch on Uncle Seiko's GL rubber. Also so comfortable.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

It's a leather rally strap. Suits it really well I think.



konners said:


> What's this strap?


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

konners said:


> Quite happy with the bracelet myself, though I'm not that keen on bracelets on this watch in general. Better made than almost any other Seiko bracelet I've experienced, but the diashield on the clasp is really not up to task - got some scratches within the first few minutes of use (aluminium laptop caused it, but still aluminium Vs treated steel?). Had it on the bracelet for about a week, and think it'll be coming off today. This thing looks top notch on Uncle Seiko's GL rubber. Also so comfortable.


I agree on the diashield issue. I don't know if you've handled a Traska watch. They use a protective layer like diashield, but it actually really works. I had a Freediver for almost 3-4 months and wore it really often and when I sold it, there wasn't a single scratch or scuff anywhere on the bracelet or the case itself. That thing looked like new. My SBDC061 that has diashield had scratches on the bracelet within the first few weeks

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Etennyson (May 25, 2012)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

h_zee13 said:


> So let's discuss the bracelet. I've had the watch for 48 hours and finally decided to size the bracelet.
> 
> Here are my issues with the bracelet:
> 1) one of the endlinks doesn't fit properly. I remember this issue existed with the Turtle reissue also
> ...


The endlink fit is my only nitpick with this watch. Both of mine have a lot of slop. I still love the watch and prefer it on the bracelet, but I would be lying if I said it didn't bother me a little bit.


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

Etennyson said:


>


What a beauty... 😍


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

^^ Agreed, fantastic pic @Etennyson !


----------



## Etennyson (May 25, 2012)

Thanks guys! I received this watch recently and it has stayed on my wrist. Just an awesome piece.



leets said:


> What a beauty... ?





Woodpuppy said:


> ^^ Agreed, fantastic pic @Etennyson !


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

By the way, did you gauge on the power reserves ? 
Are you getting almost or near to 70hours power reserves as claimed ? 
Have you tried to monitor it by not touching it after you have fully wind it or you just can't stand not to wear it. Hahaaa!


----------



## DickoryDoc (Jan 25, 2016)

Stromboli said:


> I wouldn't say gamble. It's just like any other watch. Personally Seiko could have much better QC, but you have to admit you do get a lot of bang for the buck. I think that every Seiko I have owned I have gotten at least a stare or compliment out of each one. I'm waiting for the day when these companies start to omit the second hand, I mean yes it is needd for LeMans but for a diver or other type watches. If I'm diving and I have 5 minutes of air left you better believe that I will be comming up in 10, not 10 seconds but 10 minutes. Getting back to Seiko, when you get a company as big as Seiko you start to loose QC. Look at these car companies and all of the recalls. QC is very much neded, when greed takes over you loose QC. And when you loose QC you loose customers. But the trouble with that is the customer base is so big that when larger companies loose customers it really dosen't matter due to the large customer base. I still have a love for Seiko I just wish that they would make some changes.


The ISO standard requires an illuminated, running seconds hand so a diver can tell if the watch is running or not. Without a running second hand your watch could stop and you wouldn't know how long you'd been down there. That scenario generally doesn't end well...


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

DickoryDoc said:


> The ISO standard requires an illuminated, running seconds hand so a diver can tell if the watch is running or not. Without a running second hand your watch could stop and you wouldn't know how long you'd been down there. That scenario generally doesn't end well...


Two is one and one is none!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

My previous 153 went back as the date kept hanging. It's not an especially common fault with this movement, but there it is. The replacement has arrived; giving it another chance. The retailer was apologetic and offered to replace it with a 151 for the same place, but I like the green and can live with a strap all year around. Like this one .


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

Question about the Willard's handset. When others change the time do they notice a slight bit of play in the watch? As in when you set the time forward or backward you see both hands move slightly together? I don't think my Seiko Turtle did that, but its been a few years since I've owned one so I don't remember.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

sidrox25 said:


> Question about the Willard's handset. When others change the time do they notice a slight bit of play in the watch? As in when you set the time forward or backward you see both hands move slightly together? I don't think my Seiko Turtle did that, but its been a few years since I've owned one so I don't remember.


See post of user piumach, reporting the same issue.



piumach said:


> Mine yes unfortunately....hands not properly synchronized and poor performance (very unstable, lower amplitude ever on a Seiko and quite big amplitude).
> Bezel, dial, glass fine and aligned, so I decided not to ask for a replacement and proceed having it reassembled properly by an indipendent laboratory.
> First two picture show the hours hand misplacement, latest two just after hands reassembly and with the movement again back in the case.
> Movement have been fine tuned at the timegrapher, we will see in the next few days the performance.
> ...


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

SPB183 Blue Willard, limited 5,500









SPB183J1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation


Prospex Sea | SPB183J1 | Discover the watches on the Seiko Watch Corporation Official Website.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the update


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

Engi said:


> See post of user piumach, reporting the same issue.


Thanks luckily the hands are aligned on mine. I just meant that when I change the time initially when I move the minute hand forward or back there is some play with the hour. It just seems different from other Seikos I have owned. Especially since this is more money the the older generations. I was just surprised by it.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Still on my wrist since purchased on 7/14/20, it's so nice!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice angle for wrist shot !


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

sidrox25 said:


> Thanks luckily the hands are aligned on mine. I just meant that when I change the time initially when I move the minute hand forward or back there is some play with the hour. It just seems different from other Seikos I have owned. Especially since this is more money the the older generations. I was just surprised by it.


Exactly. All of my Seikos have this little play when moving the hands back and forward.
It is normal for these low cost mvts

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

Joll71 said:


> SPB183 Blue Willard, limited 5,500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow~ 
Got to see this in real...


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

And it's still on the bracelet! I see a lot of folks tossing it aside. I'm usually a bracelet guy but it does look heavy. I can't wait for my Willard.

QUOTE="rcorreale, post: 52450736, member: 22827"]
Still on my wrist since purchased on 7/14/20, it's so nice!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

msig81 said:


> And it's still on the bracelet! I see a lot of folks tossing it aside. I'm usually a bracelet guy but it does look heavy. I can't wait for my Willard.
> 
> QUOTE="rcorreale, post: 52450736, member: 22827"]
> Still on my wrist since purchased on 7/14/20, it's so nice!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yup, love it on the bracelet but I like bracelets anyway so I'm biased. Fits and wears so well that I don't notice it being heavy at all.

Picked up a nice 1" long hairline scar on the bracelet after knocking it against the corner of a soapstone counter top when I walked by too closely. It's not really noticeable unless the light catches it at the right angle. I'm kind of proud of it as it really makes it mine now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

sierra11b said:


>


Oh my god...why the hell did you do that to this beautiful watch???

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

SPB153....


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

jorgenl said:


> SPB153....
> 
> View attachment 15480575


Man!! What size is that wrist? You're one of those who could easily wear one of the 47mm Panerais!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I see several posters here are selling their Willards. Wondering why myself since I'm interested.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> I see several posters here are selling their Willards. Wondering why myself since I'm interested.


Yep, I'm one. I listed my 151 but my 153's a keeper tho.










I listed the black one because in addition to the 153, I ended up buying the SLA033 (in addition to owning a number of other divers). I like the 151 fine, but I am unlikely to wear the 151 with the 033 in the watch box.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I need to see real world sxs pics of the green and blue.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Man!! What size is that wrist? You're one of those who could easily wear one of the 47mm Panerais!
> 
> Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.
> 
> More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


Look at @jorgenl avatar and think of a Viking warrior with a battle axe that might give you a clue of his DNA.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing my 151 on an Uncle Seiko GL831 today. I have yet to size the OEM bracelet that came with it although Bro jorgenl said it's easier than sizing your usual PITA Seiko bracelet.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

I like that uncle seiko strap. I bought two. Very comfortable and low-profile.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Good morning everyone!









Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Wearing my 151 on an Uncle Seiko GL831 today. I have yet to size the OEM bracelet that came with it although Bro jorgenl said it's easier than sizing your usual PITA Seiko bracelet.


Perfect combo. This is how I take my SPB151, though very much tempted to try the US tire tread. A call for 15x and tore tread owners: do the right thing - more pictures please!


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Anyone here know if the bracelet from SPB051 will fit on the new Willard case?
I know the SPB051 will fit the new 63MAS, so if the 63MAS bracelet can fit the Willard, that should mean the SPB051 can fit the Willard.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Special picture request from our Italian friend Piumach 

Not everyone's cuppa but the Olongapo bracelet is one of the most comfortable if tailored for your wrist.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

sierra11b said:


> Special picture request from our Italian friend Piumach
> 
> Not everyone's cuppa but the Olongapo bracelet is one of the most comfortable if tailored for your wrist.




Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sierra11b said:


> Special picture request from our Italian friend Piumach
> 
> Not everyone's cuppa but the Olongapo bracelet is one of the most comfortable if tailored for your wrist.


That bracelet should only be worn if you are mummified wearing it.


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

That’s a killer bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janusii (Apr 18, 2016)

*I would like to share with you a comparative (Willard vs Turtle) from my youtube channel. (in spanish).*






Thanks


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

alexd3498 said:


> Loving the blue Willard, curious if it'll be a silicone or bracelet release
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


It's going to be a limited edition so it'll come with the rubber strap and bracelet. I'm personally not a fan of the bracelet and the way the diver's extension sits. Ugh, otherwise this would've been perfect.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Captain.haddock (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello everyone, can Someone tell me what is the bezel diameter of the watch ? The watch feels smaller than the 42mm suggest, and the short lug to lug too.
Is it really bigger than the mini turtle ?


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

sierra11b said:


> Special picture request from our Italian friend Piumach
> 
> Not everyone's cuppa but the Olongapo bracelet is one of the most comfortable if tailored for your wrist.


Holy damn. You'd get negged for this over here but I think this is the best on-wrist pic of the 151. Jibes well with the casual, beater look, and juxtaposed against the bracelet, the hue makes the case look titanium!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Just put my SPB151 on an US GL831 rubber strap back on my wrist. Still haven't gotten around to sizing the SS bracelet.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

piumach said:


> Oh my god...why the hell did you do that to this beautiful watch???
> 
> Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


Because he is a proud veteran and earned the right to. If you look up the history of olongapo bracelets you will understand.


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Galaga said:


> That bracelet should only be worn if you are mummified wearing it.


See above.


----------



## Omega1969 (Oct 6, 2020)

msig81 said:


> I like that uncle seiko strap. I bought two. Very comfortable and low-profile.


Love my Uncle Seikos. So much more comfortable than most Seiko bands.


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

New grey Green leather nato

I think I am going to sale the silicone strap, I can also swap the one from my 147 to the 153 should I want to
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Looking good on Leather


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

There's a new kid in town. I made the "mistake" of visiting my local AD a few times to check out some new arrivals and he offered me a deal that I couldn't refuse. Next step will be to find just the right strap and/or bracelet. For now I have it on a green canvas/cordura that came with my Weiss! Hope to find a green flat vent to match, so if you guys have any suggestions, I'm all ears........and thumbs


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks great. Green with envy here.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Estilo said:


> Holy damn. You'd get negged for this over here but I think this is the best on-wrist pic of the 151. Jibes well with the casual, beater look, and juxtaposed against the bracelet, the hue makes the case look titanium!


I'll second that notion. That bead blasted case looks great! But then again, I might be a little biased


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> Just put my SPB151 on an US GL831 rubber strap back on my wrist. Still haven't gotten around to sizing the SS bracelet.


Looks great on that strap except for the excess tail which ruins the look. Just trim it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

RussMurray said:


> There's a new kid in town. I made the "mistake" of visiting my local AD a few times to check out some new arrivals and he offered me a deal that I couldn't refuse. Next step will be to find just the right strap and/or bracelet. For now I have it on a green canvas/cordura that came with my Weiss! Hope to find a green flat vent to match, so if you guys have any suggestions, I'm all ears........and thumbs
> 
> View attachment 15494579











Vintager Straps by Micah, custom leather watch straps for all brands


Handmade custom leather, ammo, canvas, shark and vintage watch straps for Panerai, Rolex, Bell and Ross, JLC and all fine watches.




www.vintagerstraps.com





A bit pricey but look at a custom Fine Leather strap made Micah Dirksen.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Vintager Straps by Micah, custom leather watch straps for all brands
> 
> 
> Handmade custom leather, ammo, canvas, shark and vintage watch straps for Panerai, Rolex, Bell and Ross, JLC and all fine watches.
> ...


Will do and thanks!


----------



## Omega1969 (Oct 6, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


Looks fantastic!


----------



## Captain.haddock (Jul 16, 2020)

Captain.haddock said:


> Hello everyone, can Someone tell me what is the bezel diameter of the watch ? The watch feels smaller than the 42mm suggest, and the short lug to lug too.
> Is it really bigger than the mini turtle ?


Please guys 🙏🐢


----------



## Omega1969 (Oct 6, 2020)

RussMurray said:


> I'll second that notion. That bead blasted case looks great! But then again, I might be a little biased
> 
> View attachment 15494622


Magnificent 👌


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Captain.haddock said:


> Please guys 🙏🐢


I think it's a 40mm diameter on the bezel.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Ordered the LE version today from an AD in Sydney. Ended up getting it for a cracking price. AUD$700 under retail. Should arrive by November. I'm stoked.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Ordered the LE version today from an AD in Sydney. Ended up getting it for a cracking price. AUD$700 under retail. Should arrive by November. I'm stoked.


Mind sharing the details (PM) that's a huge discount?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Thuggee said:


> Mind sharing the details (PM) that's a huge discount?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would but they are literally only getting one as a special order for yours truly.


----------



## Captain.haddock (Jul 16, 2020)

omgitsspooky said:


> I think it's a 40mm diameter on the bezel.


 Thanks !


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Galaga said:


> I would but they are literally only getting one as a special order for yours truly.


Are you a whale/big spender?...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

One-Seventy said:


> Are you a whale/big spender?...


No, I just know them and have sent them plenty of business.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Awesome freaking deal. I wonder why they are only getting one?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

omgitsspooky said:


> Awesome freaking deal. I wonder why they are only getting one?


They weren't planning on getting any. I just asked if they could order me one at mates rates.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

RussMurray said:


> I'll second that notion. That bead blasted case looks great! But then again, I might be a little biased
> 
> View attachment 15494622


Wow is that the original bracelet?


----------



## Common (Mar 28, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Ordered the LE version today from an AD in Sydney. Ended up getting it for a cracking price. AUD$700 under retail. Should arrive by November. I'm stoked.


I hadn't really paid much attention to the LE version but that looks so good - I got the 151 in Brisbane a few weeks ago, chucked it on a rubber strap and hasn't left my wrist - perfect under the radar watch.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

msig81 said:


> Wow is that the original bracelet?


No, the 6105's were never offered with a bracelet to my knowledge. This one is a 22mm oyster fitted to solid end-links that Harold aka Yobokies sold at the time. I had the bracelet bead blasted to match the case which was finished that way when I bought it.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Do you know where to source the Seiko 18mm buckle of the SPB153, like the one in this picture ? Thanks


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Common said:


> I hadn't really paid much attention to the LE version but that looks so good - I got the 151 in Brisbane a few weeks ago, chucked it on a rubber strap and hasn't left my wrist - perfect under the radar watch.


I nearly pulled the trigger on the black version with the same AD. It's a stunning watch with all the plastic off it (I hate when the AD's don't take the plastic off). I then enquired about the LE and couldn't resist it at the price they offered me.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Ordered the LE version today from an AD in Sydney. Ended up getting it for a cracking price. AUD$700 under retail. Should arrive by November. I'm stoked.


Is the bezel blue?

If they were really sticking to the 55th ani theme, bezel would be black...


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

TraserH3 said:


> Is the bezel blue?
> 
> If they were really sticking to the 55th ani theme, bezel would be black...


Some real/better pics would be nice, what's with Seiko and their crappy stock photos they use to sell their watches, want my $AU2200 how about some better photos!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexd3498 (Feb 27, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CF_w9mknkLN/

Only real image I've seen yet

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

TraserH3 said:


> Is the bezel blue?
> 
> If they were really sticking to the 55th ani theme, bezel would be black...


It's blue.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Thuggee said:


> Some real/better pics would be nice, what's with Seiko and their crappy stock photos they use to sell their watches, want my $AU2200 how about some better photos!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some sites have better pictures up close and more angles. But yeah, the bezel is blue.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Anyone know if this blue dial is the same as the Seiko SLA023?


----------



## alexd3498 (Feb 27, 2020)

It is different 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

omgitsspooky said:


> Some sites have better pictures up close and more angles. But yeah, the bezel is blue.


Care to share the links/pics? All I can google are Seiko's generic pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

I think these are petty good.









Seiko Prospex Automatic 1970 Diver's 55th Anniversary Limited


Seiko will launch two more Prospex diver models to celebrate the Seiko Diver 55th Anniversary - SBDX039 and SBDC123. SBDX039 is another 62MAS re-creation while SBDC123 is a re-interpretation of the modern 6105 Diver. Both SBDX039 and SBDC123 are limited editions designed with a marine blue dial...




www.watchoutz.com


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

SPB183 looks good! I’m holding out for a Pepsi version tho 😎


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

tiki5698 said:


> SPB183 looks good! I'm holding out for a Pepsi version tho ?


Are there rumors for it?


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

No but I can't think of a seiko diver they haven't made a Pepsi version of eventually.



omgitsspooky said:


> Are there rumors for it?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

tiki5698 said:


> No but I can't think of a seiko diver they haven't made a Pepsi version of eventually.


You mean a PADI version?


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Sure, although not all PADI seikos have blue and red bezels right? So I'm just hoping for a Pepsi bezel PADI or regular production willard ?



Galaga said:


> You mean a PADI version?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

tiki5698 said:


> Sure, although not all PADI seikos have blue and red bezels right? So I'm just hoping for a Pepsi bezel PADI or regular production willard


Oh ok. A Pepsi bezel with a black dial would be magnificent.


----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

Geez that saturated royal blue looks kind of gaudy IMO (saturation filter?). I hope in person it's closer to the navy blue posted earlier:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

watchutalkinbout?! said:


> View attachment 15498489
> 
> Geez that saturated royal blue looks kind of gaudy IMO (saturation filter?). I hope in person it's closer to the navy blue posted earlier:
> View attachment 15498490


The second photo is from the official site.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Was hoping for a sunburst blue dial, hard to see from these few photos looks like a flat blue dial?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexd3498 (Feb 27, 2020)

This is a video of someone modding a turtle tribute watch with the limited edition spb183 oem dial, so it gives us a look at what the dial is like at least

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Need to see some outside pics of the blue dial. It’s sunburst texture, but looks like the blue is a spray on matte coating over the sunburst texture. I prefer the sunburst dials that look anodized so the sunburst texture is more prominent.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

So the blue Willard already released in Japan?


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Woodpuppy said:


> Need to see some outside pics of the blue dial. It's sunburst texture, but looks like the blue is a spray on matte coating over the sunburst texture. I prefer the sunburst dials that look anodized so the sunburst texture is more prominent.


Looks flat matt blue to me, so your saying it's sunburst?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Thuggee said:


> Looks flat matt blue to me, so your saying it's sunburst?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In some of the pictures/videos it _looks_ like sunburst texture beneath a matte blue "paint", like the padi turtle, or my save the oceans "great white" turtle. It takes the right light to bring out the sunburst. If it's plain blue matte, I'm out. Blue matte is deadly boring to me. Blue sunburst, however, is glorious!


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Definitely a blue sunburst according to the video posted.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Yesterday I tried the 151 and it was simple and perfect. Ideal in size for my 7.5" wrist.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

6L35 said:


> Yesterday I tried the 151 and it was simple and perfect. Ideal in size for my 7.5" wrist.


It's really a beautiful watch !


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

1AF31827-C16E-4025-B9B4-D166A82C71C6 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Just tried this beauty in an AD in Lisbon, it hit the sweet spot in terms of size.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

6L35 said:


> Yesterday I tried the 151 and it was simple and perfect. Ideal in size for my 7.5" wrist.


Yes it is!


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Robert999 said:


> 1AF31827-C16E-4025-B9B4-D166A82C71C6 by Robert, on Flickr


Which tropic is that ? Looking good

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

rcorreale said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Compliments for your usual beautiful pics !


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Like it so much on the bracelet!


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi folks!
Just received a beautiful US chocolate bar, what a nice strap for this watch


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

piumach said:


> Hi folks!
> Just received a beautiful US chocolate bar, what a nice strap for this watch


That does look good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

piumach said:


> Hi folks!
> Just received a beautiful US chocolate bar, what a nice strap for this watch


Perfect match for this beautiful watch !


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats, beautiful pics !


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

gshock626 said:


>


V1 or V2?

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

piumach said:


> V1 or V2?
> 
> Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


V2


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Love the waffle, but my only gripe is the sizing holes are too far apart... Am I the only one who thinks that?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Engi said:


> Congrats, beautiful pics !


Thanks! Appreciate it


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

omgitsspooky said:


> Love the waffle, but my only gripe is the sizing holes are too far apart... Am I the only one who thinks that?


I have the Waffle along with the Tire Tread and the Chocolate bar. Out of this three, the waffle is definetely the most comfortable and I'm fine with the holes distance.
The Chocolate Bar required to punch an additional hole in between and now is as good as the waffle. 
Tire Tread needs it too

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

piumach said:


> I have the Waffle along with the Tire Tread and the Chocolate bar. Out of this three, the waffle is definetely the most comfortable and I'm fine with the holes distance.
> The Chocolate Bar required to punch an additional hole in between and now is as good as the waffle.
> Tire Tread needs it too
> 
> Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


Haha I had to punch a hole in between on my waffle.


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

omgitsspooky said:


> Love the waffle, but my only gripe is the sizing holes are too far apart... Am I the only one who thinks that?


I agree. I put an extra hole in mine for the perfect fit. I've got a good set if hole punch pliers.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

omgitsspooky said:


> Love the waffle, but my only gripe is the sizing holes are too far apart... Am I the only one who thinks that?


Many people have this issue, myself included. Yet to punch a new hole, but it's the way to go!


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

A Better view of the Chocolate Bar 









Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Omega1969 (Oct 6, 2020)

gshock626 said:


>


Beautiful pics👌


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Omega1969 said:


> Beautiful pics


Appreciate it!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Omega1969 (Oct 6, 2020)

Uncle Seikos are on their way for the new Willard.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Omega1969 said:


> Uncle Seikos are on their way for the new Willard.
> View attachment 15505044


What do you mean? Are they developing bracelets for the new Willards?


----------



## Omega1969 (Oct 6, 2020)

No, I’ve ordered a couple of rubber straps for my new watch. A waffle and tropic.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## alexd3498 (Feb 27, 2020)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15505934


UVA law, nice!! Currently studying at W&M law, always have my seikos with me!

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Can anyone with a large wrist (8” or so) post a Willard wrist shot? I thought of one to replace my 1st gen Sumo, but the sub-43mm size makes me think it’ll look small. My wrist takes the Sumo with ease.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

piumach said:


> Hi folks!
> Just received a beautiful US chocolate bar, what a nice strap for this watch


@piumach ; nice combo! Uncle Seiko? Cheers! Giuseppe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

piumach said:


> I have the Waffle along with the Tire Tread and the Chocolate bar. Out of this three, the waffle is definetely the most comfortable and I'm fine with the holes distance.
> The Chocolate Bar required to punch an additional hole in between and now is as good as the waffle.
> Tire Tread needs it too
> 
> Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


@piumach ; all three of your rubber straps purchased from one company? Thanks. Giuseppe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaserolls (Jul 27, 2007)

Just received my Willard from Gnomon Watches. It's not perfect but I'm happy with it. I expect this will be my go-to watch for the foreseeable future. Too early to comment on timekeeping. Immediately removed the bracelet (for sale - see link in signature) and put on a couple Uncle Seiko straps. Sticking with the waffle for now


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

babbsky said:


> @piumach ; all three of your rubber straps purchased from one company? Thanks. Giuseppe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ciao Giuseppe,
Yes, all of them come from Uncle Seiko.

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

chaserolls said:


> Just received my Willard from Gnomon Watches. It's not perfect but I'm happy with it. I expect this will be my go-to watch for the foreseeable future. Too early to comment on timekeeping. Immediately removed the bracelet (for sale - see link in signature) and put on a couple Uncle Seiko straps. Sticking with the waffle for now
> View attachment 15507796
> 
> 
> View attachment 15507795


Beautiful watch, hope you create many memories with it. What do you mean it's not perfect?


----------



## chaserolls (Jul 27, 2007)

omgitsspooky said:


> Beautiful watch, hope you create many memories with it. What do you mean it's not perfect?


Thank you - it will definitely be my trusty companion for the long haul. Bezel is off by about 1/4 click (0.25mm), there is a very very very small (can't see unless you really focus) spec of dust below the Seiko text on the dial, the date is not perfectly centered (0.5mm high), and the hour hand doesn't line up perfectly with the hour index when the minute hand is at 12 (lines up perfectly when minute hand at 10min).

None of these issues are deal-breakers for me. I've paid 10x this amount for watches with similar issues. I like the imperfections of Seiko's mid-tier watches. It is part of the charm


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

chaserolls said:


> Thank you - it will definitely be my trusty companion for the long haul. Bezel is off by about 1/4 click (0.25mm), there is a very very very small (can't see unless you really focus) spec of dust below the Seiko text on the dial, the date is not perfectly centered (0.5mm high), and the hour hand doesn't line up perfectly with the hour index when the minute hand is at 12 (lines up perfectly when minute hand at 10min).
> 
> None of these issues are deal-breakers for me. I've paid 10x this amount for watches with similar issues. I like the imperfections of Seiko's mid-tier watches. It is part of the charm


Glad you're ok with those imperfections. I can tolerate bezel misalignment now having owned many Seikos. The date and hour hand alignment on the other hand would be a tough one.


----------



## chaserolls (Jul 27, 2007)

omgitsspooky said:


> Glad you're ok with those imperfections. I can tolerate bezel misalignment now having owned many Seikos. The date and hour hand alignment on the other hand would be a tough one.


Seikos are hit or miss. I don't expect perfection. I've owned other Seikos with worse imperfections. The issues with my Willard are minor in my book. Could be A LOT worse. I tell myself it's built to similar specs as the one in Apoc Now. Fingers crossed timekeeping is ok, but even that is fixable with minimal effort


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Agreed. The bezel tolerance, meh. The date wheel positioning in the window doesn't sound great (the date wheel can only be in one place assuming the movement is level, so either the date wheel is printed wrongly or the dial is not level). I'd be getting that seen to, but I understand if others don't. I sent a 153 back because of a date wheel that got stuck, Tudor GMT-style. 

The hour hand pointing at the index at 10 past the hour is a fail though. No new watch should do that. I have a Zenith which technically doesn't line up until around 30 sec past the hour, and it irritates me!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

piumach said:


> I have the Waffle along with the Tire Tread and the Chocolate bar. Out of this three, the waffle is definetely the most comfortable and I'm fine with the holes distance.
> The Chocolate Bar required to punch an additional hole in between and now is as good as the waffle.
> Tire Tread needs it too
> 
> Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ciao Nicola, any pic of the new Willard with the tire tread strap ? I believe it is the best fitting IMHO


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Close call today at the AD! If bezel alignment issue wasn't there I may have walked out with one of these. And I'm hoping it was just this particular example of the 6R3MAS, but the bezel action on the WillardX is notches above in terms of feel.


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

chaserolls said:


> None of these issues are deal-breakers for me. I've paid 10x this amount for watches with similar issues. *I like the imperfections of Seiko's mid-tier watches. It is part of the charm*


Haha! I like how you labelled it as it's part of Seiko's charm. True too as afterall, some imperfection makes the watch more belonging to you but what I can't tolerate for a watch is that if the watch runs way too fast or way too slow making it an inaccurate time piece. A basic fundamental for a watch is to tell time.


----------



## Omega1969 (Oct 6, 2020)

chaserolls said:


> Just received my Willard from Gnomon Watches. It's not perfect but I'm happy with it. I expect this will be my go-to watch for the foreseeable future. Too early to comment on timekeeping. Immediately removed the bracelet (for sale - see link in signature) and put on a couple Uncle Seiko straps. Sticking with the waffle for now
> View attachment 15507796
> 
> 
> View attachment 15507795


Love the waffle. I have a couple of Uncle Seikos arriving soon. The bracelet isn't too bad but rubber straps are so much nicer on a Willard.


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

kritameth said:


> Close call today at the AD! If bezel alignment issue wasn't there I may have walked out with one of these. And I'm hoping it was just this particular example of the 6R3MAS, but the bezel action on the WillardX is notches above in terms of feel.
> View attachment 15509849
> View attachment 15509850


Both pieces have misaligned issue ?
Surely, I'll opt for Willard-X for it's trademark 'shell-back case'... 😁


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

leets said:


> Both pieces have misaligned issue ?
> Surely, I'll opt for Willard-X for it's trademark 'shell-back case'... 😁


Both, infamous Seiko QC strikes again. Love the shape of the Willard!


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Engi said:


> Ciao Nicola, any pic of the new Willard with the tire tread strap ? I believe it is the best fitting IMHO


Here we are! 

































































Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks a lot Nicola for the pics !

IMO the tire strap perfectly matches the new Willard !


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I am loving mine, although I was prepared not to like it; I seem to have a love/hate relationship with the turtle case. This one is just right somehow.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Ordered the LE version today from an AD in Sydney. Ended up getting it for a cracking price. AUD$700 under retail. Should arrive by November. I'm stoked.


Big c0ngrats mate, killer watch, great sc0re.
GAL BACK 0N THE SEIK0 TRAIN, T00T T00T!!!!  Great t0 see.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

One-Seventy said:


> Are you a whale/big spender?...


When Galaga walks int0 the st0re, his manly energy and Dirty Harry like pers0na make the sales ladies thr0w watches at him, even the male salespers0ns d0 the same.
Ive seen it first hand, he is a Chads Chad.
Theres n0 R0lex dealer he cant wriggle a sub 0ut 0f in 5 minutes f0r under c0st price.

Edit, 0 key is br0ken, im using the zer0 key.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

electorn said:


> I am loving mine, although I was prepared not to like it; I seem to have a love/hate relationship with the turtle case. This one is just right somehow.


I can reassure you, that Willard with chocolate bar strap is beautiful !


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

I like the Willard chocolate bar combo, very nice.. 
May I know which flat vent strap is that on the SLA017? is it a true 19mm? or 20mm squeezed on? thanks!



electorn said:


> I am loving mine, although I was prepared not to like it; I seem to have a love/hate relationship with the turtle case. This one is just right somehow.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Joined the club today


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Niko said:


> Joined the club today
> View attachment 15510478


That's so nice! But just noticing this now, the hands are all polished on the 151 but half brushed/half polished on the 153? The length they went to for this minutia, but they still can't improve QC on bezel alignment. 😑


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

L84AD8 said:


> I like the Willard chocolate bar combo, very nice..
> May I know which flat vent strap is that on the SLA017? is it a true 19mm? or 20mm squeezed on? thanks!


That is another Uncle Seiko on the SLA017. It's the GL831, and it is a 20mm squeezed in!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Had the Green previously and this time around in Black (and white)


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

It's a gray cloudy day here in Southern New England....


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## chaserolls (Jul 27, 2007)

leets said:


> Haha! I like how you labelled it as it's part of Seiko's charm. True too as afterall, some imperfection makes the watch more belonging to you but what I can't tolerate for a watch is that if the watch runs way too fast or way too slow making it an inaccurate time piece. A basic fundamental for a watch is to tell time.


Agreed 100%. Thankfully, my Willard is running like a top. It is +5 seconds after 48 hours. The stellar timekeeping more than makes up for the other minor imperfections


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, the "squeeze" doesn't look too bad in photo, I may have to try it.. cheers!


electorn said:


> That is another Uncle Seiko on the SLA017. It's the GL831, and it is a 20mm squeezed in!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

chaserolls said:


> Agreed 100%. Thankfully, my Willard is running like a top. It is +5 seconds after 48 hours. The stellar timekeeping more than makes up for the other minor imperfections


Mine is running better than +1 seconds per day average over 74 days. This is both wearing and on the winder. Amazing for a stock Seiko. Love this watch.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Hoppyjr said:


> Mine is running better than +1 seconds per day average over 74 days. This is both wearing and on the winder. Amazing for a stock Seiko. Love this watch.


Love that strap style. Where did you get it? They have a 22mm version at Watchgecko but no 20mm...


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

omgitsspooky said:


> Love that strap style. Where did you get it? They have a 22mm version at Watchgecko but no 20mm...


Check out Borealis. They have them in 20mm. I've got a green one inbound for my SPB153.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

omgitsspooky said:


> Love that strap style. Where did you get it? They have a 22mm version at Watchgecko but no 20mm...


This is an Isofrane strap. The others that are this style are all copies of the Isofrane, but they are less expensive too. I prefer the original.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Hoppyjr said:


> This is an Isofrane strap. The others that are this style are all copies of the Isofrane, but they are less expensive too. I prefer the original.


I've had both the Isofrane and Borealis knock off. I really couldn't discern any difference between the two in looks or wearing comfort other than the name and about $70.00 extra in my pocket.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Hoppyjr said:


> Mine is running better than +1 seconds per day average over 74 days. This is both wearing and on the winder. Amazing for a stock Seiko. Love this watch.


That's most impressive! And what a stunner on your wrist.



rcorreale said:


> I've had both the Isofrane and Borealis knock off. I really couldn't discern any difference between the two in looks or wearing comfort other than the name and about $70.00 extra in my pocket.


I have both and prefer the Isofrane slightly more. I discern more suppleness, both on and off wrist, with the Iso. I can't say if it's worth the extra money, but personally, for a watch at this price point, I have no reservation splurging for the original.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Here you can see the scratch I picked up in the diashield on the bracelet. It's one of a kind now. In real life it's not as noticeable as it is in the picture here.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

How did you pick it up ? Is there any way to remove it on the diashield ?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JTK Awesome said:


> Can anyone with a large wrist (8" or so) post a Willard wrist shot? I thought of one to replace my 1st gen Sumo, but the sub-43mm size makes me think it'll look small. My wrist takes the Sumo with ease.


My wrist is 8.5" - I think I just get away with this on the bracelet - on the rubber it looked too small


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Engi said:


> How did you pick it up ? Is there any way to remove it on the diashield ?


I knocked against the corner of a soapstone countertop as I carelessly walked by too closely. If it were regular steel with no diashield coating I could buff it out but not on the diashield. I've read somewhere on the forum here that it can be refinished at time of service if desired. It really doesn't bother me, it's not that noticeable.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Simon said:


> View attachment 15512666
> 
> 
> My wrist is 8.5" - I think I just get away with this on the bracelet - on the rubber it looked too small


Loods good to me!


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Seiko really did an amazing job with this one 

 : @h_zee13









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

h_zee13 said:


> Seiko really did an amazing job with this one
> 
> : @h_zee13
> 
> ...


Great shot!


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> Great shot!


Thanks 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

While I wait for an inbound strap I ordered specifically for the 153, thought I'd try on this Eulit strap. Seems to work although it's a tad thin at the lugs....


----------



## mattm0691 (Sep 19, 2016)

How is the endlink fitment on the bracelet for everyone that has one? The endlinks on mine don't seem to meet up too closely to the case, resulting in a bit of slop in every direction


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry but yet another strap/bracelet swap. Thought I'd try the mesh that came with my Helson Turtle a go....


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

^Both are great combos, RM!
dP


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

I prefer more the original Seiko bracelet


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Today's grill timer...


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

heyBJK said:


> Today's grill timer...


This looks like the green dial with blue rubber? I dunno if I'm colorblind or the lighting is playing with my eyes lol but it looks like a damn good combo. Such a cool case. I initially liked the 62MAS reissue more but fell out of love with it and flipped it. I hope when I get the blue willard, it'll be a keeper!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> ^Both are great combos, RM!
> dP


Thanks Dan!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

omgitsspooky said:


> This looks like the green dial with blue rubber? I dunno if I'm colorblind or the lighting is playing with my eyes lol but it looks like a damn good combo. Such a cool case. I initially liked the 62MAS reissue more but fell out of love with it and flipped it. I hope when I get the blue willard, it'll be a keeper!


That's the stock black Seiko strap. Must just be the lighting. I'm sure the blue Willard will be a stunner!


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

piumach said:


> Ciao Giuseppe,
> Yes, all of them come from Uncle Seiko.
> 
> Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


Thanks @piumach ;! Saluti

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

guys please advice/help. I'm looking for the willard spb153 oem strap for my spb143! I dont like the bracelet at all! Where can I buy the oem strap?


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

fallingtitan said:


> guys please advice/help. I'm looking for the willard spb153 oem strap for my spb143! I dont like the bracelet at all! Where can I buy the oem strap?


I'm interested too ...


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


@MickCollins1916 ; Nice strap combo! Where'd u get from? Man... i'm green with envy!  cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

babbsky said:


> @MickCollins1916 ; Nice strap combo! Where'd u get from? Man... i'm green with envy!  cheers!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a Hirsch natural rubber strap I've had for a few years. I've worn it on a number of watches but I really like it on the Willard X, very comfortable. Highly recommended!


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Ordered the LE version today from an AD in Sydney. Ended up getting it for a cracking price. AUD$700 under retail. Should arrive by November. I'm stoked.


Nice

This LE looks great and I love the gold seconds hand.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

anyone have the part number for the STRAP from SPB153J1?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SPB151 on an Uncle Seiko GL831 strap. I still haven't sized the OEM SS bracelet as yet.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> SPB151 on an Uncle Seiko GL831 strap. I still haven't sized the OEM SS bracelet as yet.


How do you find the watch compared to the SLA reissue?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> How do you find the watch compared to the SLA reissue?


My SLA033 is more accurate (+3.8 sec per day with virtually no positional variance). The SPB151 gains 7-13 seconds per day depending on position. The SLA033 is essentially same thickness as the SPB151 but larger case by almost 2.5mm and 3mm longer lug to lug. Overall aesthetic appearance of both is outstanding. I wish Seiko put the 8L35 movement in more of their watches and charged in the $3500 - $3750 range. Based on my personal experience of limited samples, I'm not a fan of any of the 6R movements.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks! It's a Hirsch natural rubber strap I've had for a few years. I've worn it on a number of watches but I really like it on the Willard X, very comfortable. Highly recommended!


@MickCollins1916 ; Thanks for the info, I'll check them out. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lany (Sep 28, 2009)

fallingtitan said:


> anyone have the part number for the STRAP from SPB153J1?


The part number is R03E011J0.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

lany said:


> The part number is R03E011J0.


tyvm


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> How do you find the watch compared to the SLA reissue?




























Here are a couple of additional shots of the SLA033 vs. SPB151 for comparison. The SLA033 is obviously the larger of the two and is on a brown Micah Dirksen Vintager 19/18 custom strap, and the SPB151 is on a black Greg Stevens 20/20 custom strap.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

My Borealis strap arrived this morning and I couldn't be more pleased. So happy that I forgot to screw down the crown when I took these quick 'n dirty shots


----------



## Etennyson (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

Happy to join the 151/153 club! Purchased from my friends at Russell Jewelers Richmond, BC. They have the best Seiko collection I've ever seen.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Koolthang said:


> Happy to join the 151/153 club! Purchased from my friends at Russell Jewelers Richmond, BC. They have the best Seiko collection I've ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 15522924


Careful of the watch and the magnetism of the guitar pickup!


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Simon said:


> View attachment 15512666
> 
> 
> My wrist is 8.5" - I think I just get away with this on the bracelet - on the rubber it looked too small


OK thanks. Your wrist is a little larger than mine, how do you feel about the Willard's fit? I'm considering one as a replacement for my Orient Star Sports Diver. I'd put my Willard on a 20mm Hirsch Mariner like what you see here.


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Koolthang said:


> Happy to join the 151/153 club! Purchased from my friends at Russell Jewelers Richmond, BC. They have the best Seiko collection I've ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 15522924


Hi @Koolthang ; nice catch! Man I'm
jealous.. 
Is there a discount nowadays? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega1969 (Oct 6, 2020)

gshock626 said:


>


Magnificent on a waffle. Waiting for the Uncle Seiko to arrive for my 151👌


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Great pics !

Today I received the call from my AD, my SPB151 should arrive next week ... I do not see the time to receive it !


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## lany (Sep 28, 2009)

Put on the US chocolate bar. Great strap and love the look!


----------



## alexd3498 (Feb 27, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CG_0PDJLW1R/

First real photos I've seen of the limited edition

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

alexd3498 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CG_0PDJLW1R/
> First real photos I've seen of the limited edition
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


I love it - and have it on order - my AD which turns over very high Seiko stock says they are only getting sent one, due to demand!!!! 
but 'cos I recently bought the SLA041 and have bought others from him, he says its mine 
im really excited - such a cool design and this shade of blue is cool
just hope its not too small for my over 8" wrists - who cares - its mine


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

just love this case (on Yusk Strap)


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> I love it - and have it on order - my AD which turns over very high Seiko stock says they are only getting sent one, due to demand!!!!
> but 'cos I recently bought the SLA041 and have bought others from him, he says its mine
> im really excited - such a cool design and this shade of blue is cool
> just hope its not too small for my over 8" wrists - who cares - its mine


Won't have the wrist presence of the larger SLA033 but hopefully good enough.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

deepsea03 said:


> just love this case (on Yusk Strap)


Link to this strap? Can't find it anywhere...

Thanks,


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Won't have the wrist presence of the larger SLA033 but hopefully good enough.


that's my concern - but I love the blue & ltd - 
the AD rang me this afto - so I will go in Monday to see
I have tried on the 151 and it looked ok - just used to bigger 52mm Tunas I guess 
here it is on - thoughts?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> that's my concern - but I love the blue & ltd -
> the AD rang me this afto - so I will go in Monday to see
> I have tried on the 151 and it looked ok - just used to bigger 52mm Tunas I guess
> here it is on - thoughts?
> ...


Simon at 42.7mm the SPB151 on your wrist looks fine to me although at 45mm the SLA033 might look marginally better. Honestly said I don't feel my 151 and 037 wear all that differently. 
























The bottom picture is a comparison of my SLA033 on the left with a SPB153 (same size as the 151) on the right that I took at Timeless awhile back as another point of reference.

One more thing: I believe I actually prefer the overall case proportions of the 151/153 (20 mm at the lugs & 46.6mm lug to lug) over that of the 033 (19mm at the lugs & 49.7mm lug to lug).


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

I have the 151 and would like to know your favorite straps besides the bracelet? Thanks!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

OkiFrog said:


> I have the 151 and would like to know your favorite straps besides the bracelet? Thanks!


Uncle Seiko GL


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Saw this on the Facebook group.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

konners said:


> Uncle Seiko GL
> View attachment 15527504


+1 Uncle Seiko GL831


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

omgitsspooky said:


> Saw this on the Facebook group.
> 
> View attachment 15527520


I'm picking up my LE tomorrow. I'll post some pics.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Galaga said:


> I'm picking up my LE tomorrow. I'll post some pics.


Looking forward to seeing it. I'm in the US, I'm still waiting to hear back from the AD.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Galaga said:


> I'm picking up my LE tomorrow. I'll post some pics.


Cool, can't wait to see it

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just got mine delivered from Gnomon.

This is another home run by Seiko. The size is just right fit my 6.5 inch wrist. Next up will be resizing bracelet after few days of wear.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Tanjecterly said:


> Just got mine delivered from Gnomon.
> 
> This is another home run by Seiko. The size is just right fit my 6.5 inch wrist. Next up will be resizing bracelet after few days of wear.
> View attachment 15528641
> ...


Which strap is ? It seems shorter than usual US waffle.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

WatchGecko waffle strap.









ZULUDIVER Seacroft Waffle FKM Rubber Dive Watch Strap (MkII)


Taking inspiration from 1960s Seiko waffle straps, the ZULUDIVER Seacroft FKM watch strap is a thoroughly modern design made without compromise. It is technically one of our most advanced diver straps with robust characteristics making it ideal for any wa




www.watchgecko.com


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BOOM!!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Tanjecterly said:


> WatchGecko waffle strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Still enjoying my SPB 151. But have to admit the blue above looks great.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Tanjecterly said:


> Still enjoying my SPB 151. But have to admit the blue above looks great.
> 
> View attachment 15530039
> View attachment 15530040


IMHO the black one is more in line with the spirit and heritage of this watch


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Interesting renaissance of the Willard over the past 1-2 years.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Still enjoying my SPB 151. But have to admit the blue above looks great.
> 
> View attachment 15530039
> View attachment 15530040


Congrats T! 

So...I know it's too early to ask but ...151 or 143??


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Congrats T!
> 
> So...I know it's too early to ask but ...151 or 143??


Too early to tell!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, went to get the WillardX Blue today - Opened the box at AD - and thought: beautiful watch, great colour blue, nicely brushed n polished, no alignment issues, smooth screw down crown, good positive bezel - but to my surprise my heart wasn't in it. It just didn't sing to me. I dont know why. I cant fault it - I just didnt want it when it came to it - the wife will be pleased - i'm surprised
I think I prefer the black one.....what I really want is the SLA033 -

sorry guys - but someone else next on the list will be thrilled


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Simon said:


> Well, went to get the WillardX Blue today - Opened the box at AD - and thought: beautiful watch, great colour blue, nicely brushed n polished, no alignment issues, smooth screw down crown, good positive bezel - but to my surprise my heart wasn't in it. It just didn't sing to me. I dont know why. I cant fault it - I just didnt want it when it came to it - the wife will be pleased - i'm surprised
> I think I prefer the black one.....what I really want is the SLA033 -
> 
> sorry guys - but someone else next on the list will be thrilled
> ...


This picture is to die for!


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Tanjecterly said:


> Too early to tell!


I wonder why the black Willard came with all polished hands. I like the half brushed half polished look.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

omgitsspooky said:


> This picture is to die for!


which pic of the two?
mmmm - maybe I made a mistake n shoulda got it - I'm so fickle!!!
Here is another similar shot - most accurate colour under shop light - my hands look pink/white cos I have Vitiligo - and they look like that


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Simon said:


> which pic of the two?
> 
> mmmm - maybe I made a mistake????


Oops, didn't see the second pic. But I was referring to your wrist shot. But the other one is similar. The lighting must've been really good where you were lol


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Simon,
I get your point, the blue is nice, but IMHO the black is the right color for this model


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Engi said:


> Simon,
> I get your point, the blue is nice, but IMHO the black is the right color for this model


I think that's it - it is so iconic and the original willard so branded on my mind that I just couldnt connect the watch in my head to the watch on my wrist


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I think it looks great. Good color blue. I think you'd be happy with it, Simon, but if you're not, you're not.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Simon said:


> Well, went to get the WillardX Blue today - Opened the box at AD - and thought: beautiful watch, great colour blue, nicely brushed n polished, no alignment issues, smooth screw down crown, good positive bezel - but to my surprise my heart wasn't in it. It just didn't sing to me. I dont know why. I cant fault it - I just didnt want it when it came to it - the wife will be pleased - i'm surprised
> I think I prefer the black one.....what I really want is the SLA033 -
> 
> sorry guys - but someone else next on the list will be thrilled
> ...


Simon it looks good on your wrist, but you did the right thing rejecting it. If you don't love a new watch on day #1, you'll come to hate it very quickly.

There're a number of SLA033's out there that are available that are significantly discounted, at least for now. The only negative regarding the 033 is the small, deeply recessed crown that is not easy to utilize.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Simon it looks good on your wrist, but you did the right thing rejecting it. If you don't love a new watch on day #1, you'll come to hate it very quickly.
> 
> There're a number of SLA033's out there that are available that are significantly discounted, at least for now. The only negative regarding the 033 is the small, deeply recessed crown that is not easy to utilize.


Thanks James - I did actually love it - just didn't want it ???? I have too many watches and unless it sings I think i need to hold back.
The SLA033 I have tried and loved but in UK it was very pricey and decent discounts not forthcoming. I may try again. I have heard that getting to the 
crown is fiddly - but nowt's perfect


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Assuming Seiko is seling these divers as modernized homages to their past models, they should look the most "correct" with the original colors. That means a black dial and bezel except for the sunburst dialed 62MAS. 
These blue and green colors or changes to hands and indices are just factory mods.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Watch19 said:


> Assuming Seiko is seling these divers as modernized homages to their past models, they should look the most "correct" with the original colors. That means a black dial and bezel except for the sunburst dialed 62MAS.
> These blue and green colors or changes to hands and indices are just factory mods.


Point taken although I think it depends on what part of the elephant we're viewing. So between my SLA033 and SPB151, which is the most accurate representation of the original Willard?








SLA033 or ...









SPB151?

Or does it really even matter? To my way of thinking the green and blue iterations are more factory variations than factory mods.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Watch19 said:


> Assuming Seiko is seling these divers as modernized homages to their past models, they should look the most "correct" with the original colors. That means a black dial and bezel except for the sunburst dialed 62MAS.
> These blue and green colors or changes to hands and indices are just factory mods.


Well seeing that I have a 6105-8110 and a Dagaz Typhoon both with black dials, I elected to go with the SPB153 and I don't consider it a factory mod. It's a Seiko.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

RussMurray said:


> Well seeing that I have a 6105-8110 and a Dagaz Typhoon both with black dials, I elected to go with the SPB153 and I don't consider it a factory mod. It's a Seiko.
> 
> View attachment 15531914


Looking good in that strap, colors matches real good. That a ISO or a borealis?


----------



## Artorius (Mar 18, 2016)

Stunning pics, thanks for sharing...


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

RussMurray said:


> Well seeing that I have a 6105-8110 and a Dagaz Typhoon both with black dials, I elected to go with the SPB153 and I don't consider it a factory mod. It's a Seiko.
> 
> View attachment 15531914


Perfect watch and strap combo. Still on the fence for this!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Simon said:


> Thanks James - I did actually love it - just didn't want it ???? I have too many watches and unless it sings I think i need to hold back.
> The SLA033 I have tried and loved but in UK it was very pricey and decent discounts not forthcoming. I may try again. I have heard that getting to the
> crown is fiddly - but nowt's perfect


Get one before supply dries up @Simon! It's such a great piece, really growing on me everyday. Not sure about the UK, but they're still available at some ADs here with pretty good discounts.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

RLSL said:


> Perfect watch and strap combo. Still on the fence for this!


Thanks! I can appreciate sitting on the fence with these, particularly from a price perspective. My plan was to wait for pre-owned ones to hit the market but then my local AD offered me his at such a great discount, I couldn't resist


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

arlee said:


> Looking good in that strap, colors matches real good. That a ISO or a borealis?


Thanks, it's a Borealis.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

kritameth said:


> Get one before supply dries up @Simon! It's such a great piece, really growing on me everyday. Not sure about the UK, but they're still available at some ADs here with pretty good discounts.


Exactly what I've been telling Simon but think the SLA033 might be easier to source here in the Colonies than London. Really amazing how the SLA033 grows on you, even in spite of the tiny, deeply recessed crown.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

kritameth said:


> Get one before supply dries up @Simon! It's such a great piece, really growing on me everyday. Not sure about the UK, but they're still available at some ADs here with pretty good discounts.


Unfortunately there are no discounts in the UK. Everything is "full price", and negotiating - especially in the current climate - is frowned upon.


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

I too took the plunge !


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Simon said:


> Well, went to get the WillardX Blue today - Opened the box at AD - and thought: beautiful watch, great colour blue, nicely brushed n polished, no alignment issues, smooth screw down crown, good positive bezel - but to my surprise my heart wasn't in it. It just didn't sing to me. I dont know why. I cant fault it - I just didnt want it when it came to it - the wife will be pleased - i'm surprised
> I think I prefer the black one.....what I really want is the SLA033 -
> 
> sorry guys - but someone else next on the list will be thrilled
> ...


I'd honestly say that for many it's a bit too "flashy" vs the black and green ones.

For me however it's the best looking one of the bunch.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

SeikosandSwiss said:


> I too took the plunge !
> View attachment 15533245


You don't say! 😂 That's super cool! Is that a factory bracelet for the 6105?


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

kritameth said:


> You don't say! 😂 That's super cool! Is that a factory bracelet for the 6105?


Those are EastTech 6105-8110 end links with an NOS vintage SEIKO bracelet that fits up like a glove (Z054).


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

SeikosandSwiss said:


> Those are EastTech 6105-8110 end links with an NOS vintage SEIKO bracelet that fits up like a glove (Z054).


Thank you very much! I'm bookmarking this, in case I ever want to switch-up my reissue from rubber straps. It looks awesome! The Damasko(?) leather strap also works so well, I wish I'd kept the one that came on my DC 56! I'm still waiting for wjean's reproduction straps to arrive from Canada, but I'm very excited to throw it on the tire tread.


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

kritameth said:


> Thank you very much! I'm bookmarking this, in case I ever want to switch-up my reissue from rubber straps. It looks awesome! The Damasko(?) leather strap also works so well, I wish I'd kept the one that came on my DC 56! I'm still waiting for wjean's reproduction straps to arrive from Canada, but I'm very excited to throw it on the tire tread.


All great choices !

DiModell you were thinking !!


----------



## Dohcpower81 (Jul 21, 2017)

Started reading this thread today and have reached to only 250 posts . Very informative thread. I have a 6.5 inch wrist and wanted to get my first seiko. I really like the Willard but am not sure if it would be suitable for my wrist. I have a few 40mm divers ( ceramic sub, ginault and a squale gmt 40mm) and they all wear perfect for my wrist size. Do you guys think If Willard will be suitable for my wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Since I have a 6.5 inch wrist, I think you'll be fine. I find it very light and fitting for my wrist.

This has been posted elsewhere but should give you an idea.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Trying out my Willard on a tropic strap. I don't think it quite fits but it's very soft and supple and pliable so it'll do for a day or two.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

This tropic is very nice (which brand is ?), but IMHO the SPB15X deserves a waffle or a tire tread strap


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dohcpower81 said:


> Started reading this thread today and have reached to only 250 posts . Very informative thread. I have a 6.5 inch wrist and wanted to get my first seiko. I really like the Willard but am not sure if it would be suitable for my wrist. I have a few 40mm divers ( ceramic sub, ginault and a squale gmt 40mm) and they all wear perfect for my wrist size. Do you guys think If Willard will be suitable for my wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it might depend on the configuration of your wrist more than circumference.









My wrist measures ~7" over my wrist bones although the concavity where I actually wear my watches measures 6.5".

























Lug to lug measurement of the SLA033 is 49.7mm and fits nicely within the confines of my rather flat wrist.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Engi said:


> This tropic is very nice (which brand is ?), but IMHO the SPB15X deserves a waffle or a tire tread strap


Yes, that's true. But I am looking for an equally soft and supple waffle or tire tread strap. The FKM Watchgecko is soft and supple but it sits awkwardly for me on the Willard. Perhaps it will mold over time, I don't know. I just read that Uncle Seiko watch straps were plastic and not easy to mold or fit the wrist which matches my experience few years ago with it. I had hoped the ver 2 would be different but it does not seem to be the case. Until then, I will keep looking for good tire or waffle straps.

This tropic is a Joseph Bonnie which I highly recommend. I use it for my SPB14Xs.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Tanjecterly said:


> Yes, that's true. But I am looking for an equally soft and supple waffle or tire tread strap. The FKM Watchgecko is soft and supple but it sits awkwardly for me on the Willard. Perhaps it will mold over time, I don't know. I just read that Uncle Seiko watch straps were plastic and not easy to mold or fit the wrist which matches my experience few years ago with it. I had hoped the ver 2 would be different but it does not seem to be the case. Until then, I will keep looking for good tire or waffle straps.
> 
> This tropic is a Joseph Bonnie which I highly recommend. I use it for my SPB14Xs.


Thanks a lot, I agree with you.


----------



## Dohcpower81 (Jul 21, 2017)

Whats the best place to buy these in USA? Or are these for japan market only?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Dohcpower81 said:


> Whats the best place to buy these in USA? Or are these for japan market only?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your local AD. Or online places overseas like Sakura, Seiya, Gnomon.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Dohcpower81 said:


> Started reading this thread today and have reached to only 250 posts . Very informative thread. I have a 6.5 inch wrist and wanted to get my first seiko. I really like the Willard but am not sure if it would be suitable for my wrist. I have a few 40mm divers ( ceramic sub, ginault and a squale gmt 40mm) and they all wear perfect for my wrist size. Do you guys think If Willard will be suitable for my wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 6" wrists, and the watch fits. You should go for it!

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm sooooo happy !!!!

I've just collected the SPB151 and here you find few quick and dirty pics of it, still with its plastic factory protection...

Bezel perfectly aligned as well as no play on hour and minute hands ... I believe that the with the last production Seiko fixed those initial bugs


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

This is an all new re-imagination. So getting an all new color that is different makes more sense to me. I went with green and preordered blue.  if its a re-issue like sla033 black for sure.

Thanks for the pics of the bluey holding me over until mine arrives!!! 😅


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Dohcpower81 said:


> Started reading this thread today and have reached to only 250 posts . Very informative thread. I have a 6.5 inch wrist and wanted to get my first seiko. I really like the Willard but am not sure if it would be suitable for my wrist. I have a few 40mm divers ( ceramic sub, ginault and a squale gmt 40mm) and they all wear perfect for my wrist size. Do you guys think If Willard will be suitable for my wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i have 6.5 as well. it fits fine. its ok to have 1 big watch. a 42mm is ok! it has wrist presence and is an icon. do it!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Engi said:


> I'm sooooo happy !!!!
> 
> I've just collected the SPB151 and here you find few quick and dirty pics of it, still with its plastic factory protection...
> 
> Bezel perfectly aligned as well as no play on hour and minute hands ... I believe that the with the last production Seiko fixed those initial bugs


By the way I have a 6,5" wrist too.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

Engi said:


> I'm sooooo happy !!!!
> 
> I've just collected the SPB151 and here you find few quick and dirty pics of it, still with its plastic factory protection...
> 
> Bezel perfectly aligned as well as no play on hour and minute hands ... *I believe that the with the last production Seiko fixed those initial bugs*


You think? or maybe you were just lucky with the Seiko QC lottery


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Munchie said:


> You think? or maybe you were just lucky with the Seiko QC lottery


I'm seeing that recently the number of "free of problem" SPB15X is increased; of course this cannot be a reliable statistic but typically in a product life-cycle is realistic a fixing of the initial bugs after the first months. Said that, for sure I 'm lucky with mine


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

A comparison


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Engi said:


> I'm seeing that recently the number of "free of problem" SPB15X is increased; of course this cannot be a reliable statistic but typically in a product life-cycle is realistic a fixing of the initial bugs after the first months. Said that, for sure I 'm lucky with mine


What month was yours produced? Not saying that you are here, but it shouldn't be assumed that a recently purchased Seiko was a recently _produced _Seiko.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Engi said:


> I'm sooooo happy !!!!
> 
> I've just collected the SPB151 and here you find few quick and dirty pics of it, still with its plastic factory protection...
> 
> Bezel perfectly aligned as well as no play on hour and minute hands ... I believe that the with the last production Seiko fixed those initial bugs


Your bezel is misaligned. At least in the photos. But I'm glad to hear you're happy with it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

My blue Willard SPB183j is running at plus 5 seconds consistently. So far I’m impressed.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

kritameth said:


> Your bezel is misaligned. At least in the photos. But I'm glad to hear you're happy with it.


Parallax.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Dohcpower81 said:


> Whats the best place to buy these in USA? Or are these for japan market only?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Timeless in Plano TX. Topperjewelers.


----------



## Onceuponatim3 (Mar 3, 2016)

CPRwatch said:


> Looking good on Leather
> View attachment 15494168
> View attachment 15494169
> View attachment 15494167


Gorgeous strap to accompany the green dial. Is that a custom strap and does it take the thick spring bar. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

My first Willard!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

omgitsspooky said:


> My first Willard!
> 
> View attachment 15536602


Where did you buy the tropic?


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Galaga said:


> Where did you buy the tropic?











Tropic strap - Home - The best watch strap ever for a dive watch


TROPIC strap is proud to offer one of the best dive watch straps (watch bands) made of the highest quality rubber compounds available for your sports.




www.tropicstrap.com


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

kritameth said:


> Your bezel is misaligned. At least in the photos. But I'm glad to hear you're happy with it.


It's a parallax effect. It's perfectly in line


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

konners said:


> What month was yours produced? Not saying that you are here, but it shouldn't be assumed that a recently purchased Seiko was a recently _produced _Seiko.


I do not know when it was produced, anyway the AD ordered it for me and I waited one month to receive it because they had to come from a new batch.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

2


Onceuponatim3 said:


> Gorgeous strap to accompany the green dial. Is that a custom strap and does it take the thick spring bar. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you , it's not a custom strap I bought it off the bay . And yes the thick spring bars fit comfortably.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Engi said:


> I do not know when it was produced, anyway the AD ordered it for me and I waited one month to receive it because they had to come from a new batch.


If you look at the serial number on the case back you can tell when it was produced. The first two characters signify the last digit of the year and month of production e.g. 03**** gives a production date of 202*0*/0*3*, so March 2020.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Where did you buy the tropic?


try code escapement for a discount


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks man.


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

Galaga said:


> A comparison


Nice comparison and great sexy Tudor in navy... 
Your Willard X comes with a blue strap, right ? 
Nice on the blue strap ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

fallingtitan said:


> try code escapement for a discount


Didn't work.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Didn't work.


dam. i did a video for them and they gave me a code a couple months ago. i think its not valid then anymore. they didnt mention an expiry date. sorry bro


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

got mine today!!! SEIKO LOTTERY WON! Perfect bezel. Perfect Printed Chapter ring. 0s/day on timegrapher. Perfect hands pressing alignment! Perfect date window spacing with date. Crown action flawless. Miracles do exist!!!!!


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

fallingtitan said:


> got mine today!!! SEIKO LOTTERY WON! Perfect bezel. Perfect Printed Chapter ring. 0s/day on timegrapher. Perfect hands pressing alignment! Perfect date window spacing with date. Crown action flawless. Miracles do exist!!!!!
> View attachment 15539017


Nice! Your AD ended up giving you one? Which one do you like more, green or blue?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

omgitsspooky said:


> Nice! Your AD ended up giving you one? Which one do you like more, green or blue?


yes he called me the day after i returned it saying the person who had it on hold backed out. so its mine if I want it. drove 50min and picked it up.

I think its a very close tie....love both. but the blue is a bit more my style. I will always prefer blue over green. but its so close in this case as the 153 green is very subdued.

the blue willard looks black and navy in real life in different lighting. but in the sun bright blue! the video and pics make it look a bit more bright then it actually is!

I'm hunting for a 153 black rubber strap to wear with my blue willard. to tone it down more.


----------



## Dohcpower81 (Jul 21, 2017)

omgitsspooky said:


> My first Willard!
> 
> View attachment 15536602


Very nice. What is your wrist size?


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Dohcpower81 said:


> Very nice. What is your wrist size?


6.5", diameter is 2".


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

fallingtitan said:


> yes he called me the day after i returned it saying the person who had it on hold backed out. so its mine if I want it. drove 50min and picked it up.
> 
> I think its a very close tie....love both. but the blue is a bit more my style. I will always prefer blue over green. but its so close in this case as the 153 green is very subdued.
> 
> ...


I feel like I'd be tired of green real quick. Black, blue, and white are always the colors I'm torn about when choosing a dial.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

I’m torn between 151/153, black or green. I have a vintage Willard that I love. I’m not sure if the new Black one would be too similar & something of a let down compared to the original. The green might be different enough to overlook any difference and enjoy or may be too different..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

fallingtitan said:


> got mine today!!! SEIKO LOTTERY WON! Perfect bezel. Perfect Printed Chapter ring. 0s/day on timegrapher. Perfect hands pressing alignment! Perfect date window spacing with date. Crown action flawless. Miracles do exist!!!!!
> View attachment 15539017


Congratulations on a perfect piece... 
For Seiko, really have to depend on luck for a perfect alignment as the perfect ones are rare.
Hahaaa!


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Sulip0 (Jan 20, 2019)

Anyone know of any good aftermarket jubliee options for the SPB151? I've been hoping Strapcode would drop something but I'm getting impatient. I keep my 151 on a Tropic Strap as it suits the vintage vibe, but I'd love to wear it on a jubliee.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Sulip0 said:


> Anyone know of any good aftermarket jubliee options for the SPB151? I've been hoping Strapcode would drop something but I'm getting impatient. I keep my 151 on a Tropic Strap as it suits the vintage vibe, but I'd love to wear it on a jubliee.


Will the Strapcode Angus Jubilee could fit it ?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Engi said:


> Will the Strapcode Angus Jubilee could fit it ?


I dont think they make a strap yet for the new willard.


----------



## instinctz (Nov 6, 2020)

CPRwatch said:


> Another strap change , quite like it on this one so will leave it on for a few days .
> View attachment 15381088
> View attachment 15381087
> View attachment 15381086


Mind sharing from where you got that strap? It looks so good


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

instinctz said:


> Mind sharing from where you got that strap? It looks so good


Thank you , It's the stock Z20 that came with my SLA023 .I also changed the buckle & trimmed down the strap to make it a more comfortable fit .


----------



## instinctz (Nov 6, 2020)

.


----------



## instinctz (Nov 6, 2020)

Perfect match IMO


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

That's spot on!!


----------



## middlepath (Jan 7, 2018)

instinctz said:


> Perfect match IMO
> 
> View attachment 15541455
> 
> View attachment 15541452


That looks terrific! May I ask your wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## instinctz (Nov 6, 2020)

middlepath said:


> That looks terrific! May I ask your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Relatively small, 6.25"


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Trying on a tire tread rubber strap I got from Amazon. The quality's on par with Barton but the included spring bars are crap. I replaced those with shoulder less.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## johnnybegud (Apr 27, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

The new Willards are perfect also in the jungle of our business activities


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

fallingtitan said:


> got mine today!!! SEIKO LOTTERY WON! Perfect bezel. Perfect Printed Chapter ring. 0s/day on timegrapher. Perfect hands pressing alignment! Perfect date window spacing with date. Crown action flawless. Miracles do exist!!!!!
> View attachment 15539017


Wow that LE looks GREAT. I really like the gold seconds hand.

If Seiko makes a PADI Willard...... My wallet won't be able to stop me

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

deepsea03 said:


>


That's a heck of a shot! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Engi said:


> I'm sooooo happy !!!!
> 
> I've just collected the SPB151 and here you find few quick and dirty pics of it, still with its plastic factory protection...
> 
> Bezel perfectly aligned as well as no play on hour and minute hands ... I believe that the with the last production Seiko fixed those initial bugs


Welcome to the club, looks great on your wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

rcorreale said:


> Welcome to the club, looks great on your wrist!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot !


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice! I really need to set up my bracelet.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Tanjecterly said:


> Nice! I really need to set up my bracelet.


I can't stand the diver's extension on this bracelet. It's not seamless at all.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

It's starting to really grow on me.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

omgitsspooky said:


> I can't stand the diver's extension on this bracelet. It's not seamless at all.


It's a tool watch.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

The blue looks great. So does the green (I don't normally like green watches). I could be very tempted by either if I didn't love the black one so much. My favourite Seiko release for many years. Still tuns at +/- 0 spd.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Blue is tempting indeed


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

I just got mine. The 153.
What a beautiful watch! Quality is exceptional. Despite my fears, the bezel is perfectly aligned. The silicon strap is wonderfully soft. I'm 100% satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

My 153 only says "Japan" on the caseback and dial.
Does this mean "Made in Japan"?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

ZuluWarrior said:


> My 153 only says "Japan" on the caseback and dial.
> Does this mean "Made in Japan"?


thats the big question. probably not. because usually made in japan is said like in the new alpinist. but it is a J serial number. I will ask seiko.


----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)

Have a Green Willard on the way. Green is my favorite color, and currently have an Alpinist ... and am hoping the Willard will replace it! Can't wait!


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

307 said:


> Have a Green Willard on the way. Green is my favorite color, and currently have an Alpinist ... and am hoping the Willard will replace it! Can't wait!


Two different styles, but if it was me, I'd choose the Willard!


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

fallingtitan said:


> thats the big question. probably not. because usually made in japan is said like in the new alpinist. but it is a J serial number. I will ask seiko.


Are you the guy from Escapement & Watch?


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Galaga said:


>


The best part about the Special Edition is how the blue changes color depending on how much light it's getting.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Commisar said:


> The best part about the Special Edition is how the blue changes color depending on how much light it's getting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


For me, I think most colored dials change shades depending on the lighting. The best part about these LE's is the gold seconds hand.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

omgitsspooky said:


> For me, I think most colored dials change shades depending on the lighting. The best part about these LE's is the gold seconds hand.


Yes, I love the gold seconds hand too..... Why does Seiko temp me with such nice LEs these days 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Commisar said:


> Yes, I love the gold seconds hand too..... Why does Seiko temp me with such nice LEs these days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


They know how to get you lol


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm having a difficult time keeping this off my wrist


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

I understand your point, the same here ...


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

ZuluWarrior said:


> Are you the guy from Escapement & Watch?


Yes thats me. I had to change my avatar _logo_ and signature because of the admins. as im not a forum sponsor.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

fallingtitan said:


> Yes thats me. I had to change my avatar _logo_ and signature because of the admins. as im not a forum sponsor.


I like your channel. You have a different perspective and your personality comes through.

Great job.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I like your channel. You have a different perspective and your personality comes through.
> 
> Great job.


Thanks for watching! 😁


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

2 bros chilling HAPPY SEIKO SUNDAY FAM!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

fallingtitan said:


> View attachment 15550087
> 2 bros chilling HAPPY SEIKO SUNDAY FAM!


Looks like one of these may be a watch back from the future!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Really haven't liked a watch this much in a long time. Seiko absolutely nailed it with this reinterpretation of the Willard.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

ZuluWarrior said:


> My 153 only says "Japan" on the caseback and dial.
> Does this mean "Made in Japan"?





fallingtitan said:


> thats the big question. probably not. because usually made in japan is said like in the new alpinist. but it is a J serial number. I will ask seiko.


I contacted my seller (SeiyaJapan) this is what they said:
"I contacted Seiko to confirm about it. Yes, it means made in Japan.
The caseback design is based on the number of characters, so only "Japan" is written."


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

ZuluWarrior said:


> I contacted my seller (SeiyaJapan) this is what they said:
> "I contacted Seiko to confirm about it. Yes, it means made in Japan.
> The caseback design is based on the number of characters, so only "Japan" is written."


seiko canada emailed me and said the same thing yesterday. interesting.


----------



## Guitarrory (Nov 16, 2020)

Etennyson said:


>





Etennyson said:


>





Etennyson said:


>





Etennyson said:


>


Looks great @Etennyson! "Charlie don't surf!" Please pm me about ginault- thank you.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

3 BLUE SEIKOS


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

fallingtitan said:


> View attachment 15556088
> 
> 3 BLUE SEIKOS


Quite the trio!


----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Thanks so much for this review/video. I just picked up the green willard - which I love, and am in the market for a blue diver. I've gravitated toward a "caribean" blue - lighter blue or similar, then saw this release. I agree that it is overpriced, but perhaps I'll spring for one of these if I can find one used.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have seen several for sale on Watchrecon. I like this one but I don't think I'll be picking it up.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

rcorreale said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always beautiful !


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

fallingtitan said:


> View attachment 15556088
> 
> 3 BLUE SEIKOS


Your own modern blue triology! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Just ordered the blue as well. I love these watches.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Trying on the bracelet.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

deepsea03 said:


>


Looks good !


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

anrex said:


> View attachment 15557914
> View attachment 15557915


Wow that blue goes great with lots of straps/colors

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Looking for the outside diameter measurement for the bezel on the new Willard.... Could somebody help out?
Thanks!


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

sk880 said:


> Looking for the outside diameter measurement for the bezel on the new Willard.... Could somebody help out?
> Thanks!


My SPB151 measures 40mm.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

dang that look fantastic in blue!



Chocodove said:


>


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Digging the stock bracelet more than I thought I would.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

gshock626 said:


> Digging the stock bracelet more than I thought I would.


Same for me, I like the bracelet very much


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

melons said:


> My SPB151 measures 40mm.


Thanks for the clarification 👍. It would seem that the 40mm bezel is popular in the 're issue/re interpret' Prospex line. I believe the SPB143 (62 MAS) and the latest SPB185 (MM200) series' also use a 40mm bezel. I think it really is the sweet spot for a dial/bezel size.

Also, I found it interesting to compare the Willard dimensions with the classic SXK007. Although they are a different case design, I expect they would wear with a similar presence and comfort:

Willard
case: 42.7
lug to lug: 46.6
thick: 13.2
bezel: 40

SKX
case: 42.5
lug to lug: 46.0
thick: 13.5
bezel: 41


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Got four new trees planted on our property this morning...


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Driving the kids to school....


----------



## johnnybegud (Apr 27, 2019)

On the Uncle Seiko GL-831 Olive Drab










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

johnnybegud said:


> On the Uncle Seiko GL-831 Olive Drab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great!


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

I own the 153.
The springbars don't fit tightly into the lug-holes therefore the band moves about slightly when pulled and there's a clicky noise coming from the springbars. The sound is like snap, crackle and pop.

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

ZuluWarrior said:


> I own the 153.
> The springbars don't fit tightly into the lug-holes therefore the band moves about slightly when pulled and there's a clicky noise coming from the springbars. The sound is like snap, crackle and pop.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?





ZuluWarrior said:


> I own the 153.
> The springbars don't fit tightly into the lug-holes therefore the band moves about slightly when pulled and there's a clicky noise coming from the springbars. The sound is like snap, crackle and pop.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


No. Are the springbars original or have been replaced ?


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

Engi said:


> No. Are the springbars original or have been replaced ?


They are original. My watch is brand new.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Try to dismantle them and to lubricate them as well.


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

Engi said:


> Try to dismantle them and to lubricate them as well.


I think my lug-holes are slightly too big.
I swopped the SPB153 springbars for the bars from my SKX013. Still noisy, yet the SPB153 bars on the SKX013 is normal.


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

I guess this is another QC problem from Seiko 🤦‍♂️


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

At 07:48, the "wriggly" sensation is the problem I have too.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Maybe the wrong place to ask, but how's everyone's accuracy been? I ask because Just One More Watch absolutely SAVAGED the Willard reissue for having "an aluminum bezel, a jingly clasp, and in his opinion "unacceptable accuracy for a $1000 watch"

Any thoughts or comments? I'd personally LOVE to see a brushed ceramic bezel on the Wilard models, but the aluminum looks just fine as is.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

ZuluWarrior said:


> At 07:48, the "wriggly" sensation is the problem I have too.


I'd hinst say it's OK as it let's the clasp flex a bit as your wrist moves around.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

Commisar said:


> Maybe the wrong place to ask, but how's everyone's accuracy been?


I'm getting +2 s/d. 
I can get it to 0 s/d with 3up orientation off wrist.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Commisar said:


> Maybe the wrong place to ask, but how's everyone's accuracy been? I ask because Just One More Watch absolutely SAVAGED the Willard reissue for having "an aluminum bezel, a jingly clasp, and in his opinion "unacceptable accuracy for a $1000 watch"
> 
> Any thoughts or comments? I'd personally LOVE to see a brushed ceramic bezel on the Wilard models, but the aluminum looks just fine as is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


I did a blue willard review _can't link it here admins will kick me from site_ and showed it on the graph 0s/day in 2 positions. and the aluminium insert was a big draw for me. not a fan of bling bling ceramics and sapphire inserts. Jody is more about specs and checking off boxes. I'm more about history and heritage and beauty in a watch.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

RussMurray said:


> Driving the kids to school....
> 
> View attachment 15563824


Really liking it on the isoframe might need to pull the trigger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

fallingtitan said:


> I did a blue willard review _can't link it here admins will kick me from site_ and showed it on the graph 0s/day in 2 positions. and the aluminium insert was a big draw for me. not a fan of bling bling ceramics and sapphire inserts. Jody is more about specs and checking off boxes. I'm more about history and heritage and beauty in a watch.


Yes, many ceramic bezels are SHINY. However, Seiko and others make brushed ones that are extremely subdued. I can dream 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

simonp67 said:


> Really liking it on the isoframe might need to pull the trigger
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Save yourself some money, the strap is from Borealis!


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Commisar said:


> Yes, many ceramic bezels are SHINY. However, Seiko and others make brushed ones that are extremely subdued. I can dream
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


yeah the brushed ceramic is better i've seen it. still prefer aluminum over it. but brushed ceramic over shiny for sure!~
a big draw to the tudor black bay 58 for me is that beautiful aluminum insert.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Money can't buy this patina. hard earned. loved watch.
Natural Patina on aluminum. So beautiful. this thing is 14 years old.
and yes pictures do not do this thing justice. Your jaw will drop if you handle this titanium beauty with all its dings on the case as well!


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

fallingtitan said:


> View attachment 15565169
> 
> Money can't buy this patina. hard earned. loved watch.
> Natural Patina on aluminum. So beautiful. this thing is 14 years old.
> and yes pictures do not do this thing justice. Your jaw will drop if you handle this titanium beauty with all its dings on the case as well!


Oh my God a Titanium Wilard will probably be perfection on the wrist.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

starting to like my blue willard more about 3 weeks in. hmmm how?


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

fallingtitan said:


> starting to like my blue willard more about 3 weeks in. hmmm how?


Me too.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Any Black Friday deals on a green Willard to be found?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

the bracelet is awesome. never thought I could like it. sitting so well on my wrist. epix


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

ZuluWarrior said:


> I own the 153.
> The springbars don't fit tightly into the lug-holes therefore the band moves about slightly when pulled and there's a clicky noise coming from the springbars. The sound is like snap, crackle and pop.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?





ZuluWarrior said:


> They are original. My watch is brand new.





ZuluWarrior said:


> I think my lug-holes are slightly too big.
> I swopped the SPB153 springbars for the bars from my SKX013. Still noisy, yet the SPB153 bars on the SKX013 is normal.





ZuluWarrior said:


> I guess this is another QC problem from Seiko 🤦‍♂️


The springbars from my SKX013 make no difference. But the springbars from my Citizen NY0400 fit perfectly and the noise is gone. So I guess I would need slightly larger springbars.


----------



## JJ312 (Mar 9, 2019)

ZuluWarrior said:


> Anyone else have this issue?


Yes! Mine does the same. I was reading that 1.2mm tip spring bars will solve this issue. Very annoying though!


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

JJ312 said:


> Yes! Mine does the same. I was reading that 1.2mm tip spring bars will solve this issue. Very annoying though!


 Where did you read this?


----------



## JJ312 (Mar 9, 2019)

ZuluWarrior said:


> Where did you read this?


Just google "Seiko clicking spring bars forum" and some relevant results will come up. It's not specific to the Willard, but apparently has been an issue with Turtles, Sumos, etc.


----------



## JJ312 (Mar 9, 2019)

Here's one link for you:









Clicking Spring Bars


Hi all, Has anyone found a solution for the clicking spring bar problem? I have it on my Turtle and to a lesser extent my new Arnie. It happens with the stock strap and the bars are both original and new OEM Seiko fat spring bars. I know others have this problem and I did a search but didn't...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

JJ312 said:


> Here's one link for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know where you're going to get your new bars from.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

ZuluWarrior said:


> Let me know where you're going to get your new bars from.


I did a video on this with a stretched out springs skx013. i got them from ebay 1.2mm fatboys. usa seller. but measure them to. due to manufacturing tolerences those as well could be 1.1 some of them at least in the pack.


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

fallingtitan said:


> I did a video on this with a stretched out springs skx013. i got them from ebay 1.2mm fatboys. usa seller. but measure them to. due to manufacturing tolerences those as well could be 1.1 some of them at least in the pack.


What's the title of your video? I will find it on your channel.


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

fallingtitan said:


> due to manufacturing tolerences those as well could be 1.1 some of them at least in the pack.


In my case, I don't think it's the springbars that are out of spec. I think the lug-holes are out of spec and too large. Because my SPB153 bars work perfectly on my SKX013.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Engi said:


> No. Are the springbars original or have been replaced ?


I have the same issue. I'm using crown and buckle spring bars (I like to keep oem stuff together). So is the suggestion to get 1.2mm thick tips?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Chronomatic said:


> I have the same issue. I'm using crown and buckle spring bars (I like to keep oem stuff together). So is the suggestion to get 1.2mm thick tips?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To push this further, I have fat spring bars (also from crown and buckle) laying around but always hesitant to use them since they aren't conducive to switching straps quickly. Should I be using those? I don't want to ruin my willard's case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Chocodove said:


> Me too.


The more I see the blue, the more I like it.


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

Chronomatic said:


> To push this further, I have fat spring bars (also from crown and buckle) laying around but always hesitant to use them since they aren't conducive to switching straps quickly.


Can't you push the bars out easily through the drilled lug-hole ends?


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

ZuluWarrior said:


> Can't you push the bars out easily through the drilled lug-hole ends?


Just bought some 1.2mm tips. That should help from what everyone is saying. Let's see. I'm hesitant to wear the watch in the meantime since I don't want to ruin the case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ312 (Mar 9, 2019)

Chronomatic said:


> Just bought some 1.2mm tips. That should help from what everyone is saying. Let's see


Please report back once you give it a try. I've got the clicking too and might order some as well.


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

JJ312 said:


> Please report back once you give it a try. I've got the clicking too and might order some as well.


Will do! I bought the 1.1mm tips from watch gecko and 1.2mm tips from ebay. Let's see which is better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

Chronomatic said:


> Will do! I bought the 1.1mm tips from watch gecko and 1.2mm tips from ebay. Let's see which is better.


Can you share the links to these bars?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

ZuluWarrior said:


> I own the 153.
> The springbars don't fit tightly into the lug-holes therefore the band moves about slightly when pulled and there's a clicky noise coming from the springbars. The sound is like snap, crackle and pop.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


Sometimes the springs inside spring bars are weak and what you're describing happens. I can't say for certain, but I've experienced the same with a prior Seiko.

I generally use different spring bars and often find it a good solution. The lug holes on this watch accept bars with 1.2 mm tips. If you search "20m shoulderless spring bar 1.2 tip" on eBay you'll find good options.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

peterr said:


> well, here's more size comparisons, i have scaled them large-to-small & left-to-right. i am surprised, i thought the bezel in the new l'il willy was smaller than skx/6309, but when i measure it with a stick, it appears that it's the same 38mm outside diameter, and when i place a spare skx insert on l'il willy's bezel, it looks like a fit. the mini turtle has a 36mm insert.
> 
> this is not a fair comparison, as all the other watches have been bead-blasted, yup, even the 6306, when i have a keeper, i make it just the way i want it to be, and honestly, even the mini-turtle i'd like to wear smaller. and my wrist is not tiny, but i hate the look of a little kid dressing up to play "diver". so, in practical terms, the new willy wears about the same as the 6306/9, and wears a little bigger than a shaved skx or mini-turtle. but as you can see, they're all in the same ballpark.
> 
> ...


Which is comfiest and or lightest of the 4?


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

KonradB said:


> Here is mine with my other watches. I just want one diver, so decided to keep Willard and sell 63MAS, which is also a fantastic piece. Still on a fence between green and classic black.This will be another lifetime keeper, so hard choice.  The green Willard is beautiful in the metal, still a tool-watch, not flashy. Will it stand the test of time though? Black is always a safe bet. I am going to wait till these are available in my country to compare them side by side.
> View attachment 15386991


How did you decide to keep Willard and sell 62MAS?


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

scooby said:


> Well, I just received the black and a green Willard from Seiya. Arrived in 4 days. Amazing. I did get tagged with a hefty import fee though. $175. I was expecting a fee, but that was a bit of a surprise. The Willard exceeded expectations though. What an awesome watch. From some previous comparison pics to the turtle, it almost looked the same size, which worried me. However, seeing this in the flesh, it looks and wears so much smaller, better imo. 20 vs 22 mil lugs and a dial that's 2mm smaller makes a huge difference. It's thinner than the turtle and my 007. Here's some comparison Shots I took.
> 
> View attachment 15387809
> 
> ...


I think I see a collection of icons in there....


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

Hoppyjr said:


> Sometimes the springs inside spring bars are weak and what you're describing happens. I can't say for certain, but I've experienced the same with a prior Seiko.
> 
> I generally use different spring bars and often find it a good solution. The lug holes on this watch accept bars with 1.2 mm tips. If you search "20m shoulderless spring bar 1.2 tip" on eBay you'll find good options.


I just bought some 1.1 tips from watch geckota and it almost fixed the problem. There is still some minor clicking, and, since the bars are 2mm thick, they don't fit anything other than my uncle seiko bars (which make sense since they are made for fat spring bars).

I ordered spring bars from eBay with 1.2mm tips but again they are 2mm thick. I can live with just using uncle seiko and natos for now so long as the clicking goes away when pulling the band. I will admit that they are not shoulderless. Does that make a difference?

Edit: spelling!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

ZuluWarrior said:


> Can you share the links to these bars?


I just got the Gecko spring bars that are 1.1mm and they still kind of click. I think we need to get shoulderless...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Still waiting for a crafter blue rubber strap made for Willard X before I pull the trigger on one


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

RLSL said:


> Still waiting for a crafter blue rubber strap made for Willard X before I pull the trigger on one


Did they say they were working on making one for the Willard X?


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

omgitsspooky said:


> Did they say they were working on making one for the Willard X?


Nope,not that I know of so I will continue to wait


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Any news when the Seiko silicone strap of the SPB153 will be available for sale ? Which is its reference ?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Engi said:


> Any news when the Seiko silicone strap of the SPB153 will be available for sale ? Which is its reference ?


Its supposed to be available nov. R03E011J0


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

fallingtitan said:


> Its supposed to be available nov. R03E011J0


Thanks a lot for the info and for the reference, I've googled but it seem stil not available


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I had thought I saw a Seiko rubber strap at WJean. Was thinking of getting it for my Willard. No idea if it's as supple as the one I got with my 149 But if it is, definitely want that


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Engi said:


> Thanks a lot for the info and for the reference, I've googled but it seem stil not available


probably covid delays


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Anyone else find it incredibly tricky to put back the bracelet on these cases?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

omgitsspooky said:


> Anyone else find it incredibly tricky to put back the bracelet on these cases?


yes a little bit more then normal for some reason


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Old pic but just bought this one back, 2 owners later lol


----------



## Chronomatic (Jan 12, 2013)

At the rink today! I know it's the wrong date!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

who cares about the date?


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

RussMurray said:


> who cares about the date?
> View attachment 15574845


I do.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

omgitsspooky said:


> I do.
> View attachment 15574872


Very very nice!


----------



## PhillySteve (Feb 1, 2014)

The blue Willard is very tempting ....but I'm still in my honeymoon phase with my spb151. Anyone here own both ??


----------



## johnnybegud (Apr 27, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

Why did Seiko only put one keeper on the silicon strap of the SPB153?
I feel there should have been two keepers on the strap because the strap bulges out at the bottom when worn.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Very happy/excited to join the club. After falling in love with the SLA033, then seeing the price tag, I had pretty much given up on owning something like the Cpt. Willard. I've been less of a watch enthusiast these last few years, so rarely popped onto the forums to see what was new and exciting. Imagine my surprise and glee when I see that Seiko is producing a more affordable version of the 6105/033! So, I'm happy to introduce my SBDC111. I was all set to run this with an Uncle Seiko waffle and/or tropic, but the OEM band is so comfortable, it'll be staying on that for a bit. I've got an OEM bracelet incoming for it as well, because, you know, options.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I’m selling my blue Willard. If anyone here is interested please let me know with a PM. Worn literally 3 times.

Edit: not now I’m not.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

fallingtitan said:


> View attachment 15565169
> 
> Money can't buy this patina. hard earned. loved watch.
> Natural Patina on aluminum. So beautiful. this thing is 14 years old.
> and yes pictures do not do this thing justice. Your jaw will drop if you handle this titanium beauty with all its dings on the case as well!


This. I love my seamaster but would almost prefer a non-ceramic bezel. Why? Just my personal opinion but a tool watch looks better scratched and worn; a dress watch shiny glossy and pristine. The 'lux divers' can definitely blur the lines. Not saying it's wrong: it's certainly consumer demand, just something I've come to after owning the SMPc. I want a watch that looks BETTER with wear not worse.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Aluminum has its place along with ceramic. I actually prefer aluminum in certain diver's and ceramic in others.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Galaga said:


> I'm selling my blue Willard. If anyone here is interested please let me know with a PM. Worn literally 3 times.


If I may ask, why are you selling it ? I remember you desired it a lot; is due to the colour or other reasons ?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Galaga said:


> I prefer the turtle case. It's a great watch, I may get the black version one day but for now I'm happy to flip it well under retail.


If Seiko made a "Lt. Willard" with the 4R36 movement in the Willard case and the PADI Turtle colorway for $600 I'd get one tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Marc.S1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Got the “Blue” Willard a couple of weeks ago and really impressed with this thing. My first Seiko and first post...
Over the last 16 years I’ve had 2 Omega Speedmaster’s (MK40 on bracelet, which is the first watch I ever bought and hesalite Speedmaster Professional on bracelet), 2 Rolex no date subs (14060M & 114060), and one Rolex Explorer 214270. Each watch purchased at an Omega and Rolex A.D. 
And I only ever had one watch at a time.

The reason I’m saying all this is because I’m realizing it’s been an interesting watch journey to come to my first Seiko.
When I wear it it’s been keeping +0 seconds a day for the last week and still running continuously. At most I’ve seen it gain +1 sec a day if I don’t wear the watch. But really I would be happy even if it gained +5 seconds a day. I think it gains a little and loses a little in different positions, but at the end of the day I check it with the atomic clock and the time is right on the money to the second, so can’t complain about that. After seeing some videos on the Willard X’s I was concerned about the bezel alignment and the bracelet/end links not fitting well between the lugs. Coming from the watches that I’ve had in the past I’m pretty picky and I can tell you that the bezel is Exactly on the money and zero play between the lugs. I don’t know if Seiko has addressed those issues or if I just got lucky. And I don’t know if the same attention goes into these “Limited Editions” or not. Like I said, I’m very new to Seiko.
And very happy.


On a sidenote. I wanted to get the black Willard X but strangely went with the blue for some reason and couldn’t figure out why exactly but I think I have now. Plus I’m usually not at all a blue watch guy. Never had one before. But for some reason this blue Willard can really dress up nicely. I think it has to do with the dial not being matte finish, which I love dark matte finish dials. But maybe because the case is so brushed on the top side it just goes well with the Sunburst dial. It’s just some thing I noticed when I’m wearing it, it dresses up and dresses down. Plus I saw some interesting pictures on Hoodinkie Japan and another website which kind of showed the same thing. And also the shade of the steel used in the watch really goes with the blue. 
Which reminds me. “DiaShield”?
I don’t hear much about this spoken about so I just assumed it’s kind of gimmicky. I can tell you for sure that coming from Rolex Submariners in Omega Speedmasters I am so happy with this steel. It doesn’t get those tiny little nothing scratches all over like those other watches do. Keep up the DiaShield Seiko. This stuff rocks! It really gives me a feeling of toughness in the watch. 
The first time you hold a Submariner you realize it’s a tank... The first time you notice all the hairline scratches on that super corrosion resistant steel, you realize it’s a shiny tank.


----------



## Marc.S1 (Dec 9, 2020)

The pics I saw on Japanese Hodinkee and another review.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Marc.S1 said:


> Got the "Blue" Willard a couple of weeks ago and really impressed with this thing. My first Seiko and first post...
> Over the last 16 years I've had 2 Omega Speedmaster's (MK40 on bracelet, which is the first watch I ever bought and hesalite Speedmaster Professional on bracelet), 2 Rolex no date subs (14060M & 114060), and one Rolex Explorer 214270. Each watch purchased at an Omega and Rolex A.D.
> And I only ever had one watch at a time.
> 
> ...


my blue willard is also perfect. bezel and movement last month 0.6s/day it averaged. alignment perfect as well. 
if your into seikos check out my channel Escapement & Watch I cover a lot of seikos and some swiss.


----------



## Marc.S1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Will do. I think mine is pretty much averaging the same. It’s also my first watch that has a 70 hour power reserve and it works perfectly if I give it twice as many winds that it said in the instructions for this movement.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Careful guys, the mods will spank you for posting sales related stuff in the regular threads. 


I’ve been wearing mine on nato/Zulu straps and Isofrane, but I’m interested to see if anyone has tried this watch on the Tropic rubber from Syncron/Isofrane?


----------



## Marc.S1 (Dec 9, 2020)

The Anthracite from Tropic looks good.

And I think this watch will look great on a jubilee bracelet.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The Tropic rubber from Synchron is soft and pliable. Much better than the Maraud and the Joseph Bonnie straps. I have worn it with my Willard although I'm not sure that it fits that particular aesthetic. Still, it's comfortable as heck.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> The Tropic rubber from Synchron is soft and pliable. Much better than the Maraud and the Joseph Bonnie straps. I have worn it with my Willard although I'm not sure that it fits that particular aesthetic. Still, it's comfortable as heck.


Any suggestions of best color to match the blue WillardX?


----------



## Marc.S1 (Dec 9, 2020)

I think the Anthracite from Tropic might match well with the “blue” Willard. Maybe...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Any suggestions of best color to match the blue WillardX?


No. I have a black and ordered a black. I would think that a blue or grey or even black would work for you. Sorry I'm not of much help.


----------



## Marc.S1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Black is always going to be a strap monster...
Definitely more difficult with blue, but I love how the bracelet looks on the blue Willard X. 
Liking the bracelet a lot. Doesn’t scratch up, secure with pins and collar, comfortable, Looks Good.


----------



## Marc.S1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Blue "Willard" X makeshift anthracite grey.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> No. I have a black and ordered a black. I would think that a blue or grey or even black would work for you. Sorry I'm not of much help.


Got a blue one today. The original tropic strap makes it pop and emphasises the unique case.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That's a great combo


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

boatswain said:


> That's a great combo





Tanjecterly said:


> Looks great!


I was literally going to flip it for the new MM200 with the blue dial before buying the tropic and putting up against it literally in the boutique yesterday.

And thank you.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

A little slow in here lately!


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> A little slow in here lately!
> 
> View attachment 15600323


I am without my blue Willard at the moment... 😢


----------



## Marc.S1 (Dec 9, 2020)

omgitsspooky said:


> I am without my blue Willard at the moment... 😢


Where is it?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I was wrong about this watch.
I now think it's best on steel.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Marc.S1 said:


> Where is it?


At the Seiko service center. I dropped it waist high on hardwood floors and now it's running really slow.


----------



## Marc.S1 (Dec 9, 2020)

omgitsspooky said:


> At the Seiko service center. I dropped it waist high on hardwood floors and now it's running really slow.


How slow?
Good news is it'll be running great when your watch gets back.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

omgitsspooky said:


> At the Seiko service center. I dropped it waist high on hardwood floors and now it's running really slow.


ah man means the regulator arm got jolted to the slow side. an easy fix. dont worry. dropped my willard 1 meter on ceramic floor and its fine.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks y'all for the positivity. It was running great the first month at around +5. Now it's -15 or more in any position. 

There are some terrible reviews on Seiko's service center in the US but hopefully that accounts for a small percentage.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I’m getting one as I found a good deal, can’t wait. I hope it’s not too big for my wrists, I’ve gotten used to 39-40mm watches wearing my sub and BB58 lately. 
We’ll see, it’s certainly a great looking watch so I’m confident.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I wear it just fine with my 6.5 inch wrist. It's the one that I frequently reach out to, these days. You'll enjoy it!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Here mine on my 6,5" wrist.

And I do agree, it's perfect on its stainless steel bracelet !


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Waiting for delivery of the OEM bracelet, so still rocking the OEM rubber. Having owned many a Seiko diver through the years, what they're doing with their rubber straps as of late is nothing short of amazing to me - the most comfortable straps I've encountered. I dig the looks of the various NATOs and ZULUs on offer and the retro-looking offerings from a certain Uncle and the like, but the older I get, the higher I start to rank "comfort". Top marks, Seiko. Anyway, I digress...... get off my lawn!


----------



## alexd3498 (Feb 27, 2020)

Are these starting to get discounts at AD's yet? 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, since months


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

alexd3498 said:


> Are these starting to get discounts at AD's yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


I guess it depends on the AD, I got a discount on mine when they first came out in the US, several months ago. I just asked and they said yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dohcpower81 (Jul 21, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> I guess it depends on the AD, I got a discount on mine when they first came out in the US, several months ago. I just asked and they said yes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much discount can one expect to get on this watch sir?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logan21 (Dec 21, 2020)

Engi said:


> I'm sooooo happy !!!!
> 
> I've just collected the SPB151 and here you find few quick and dirty pics of it, still with its plastic factory protection...
> 
> Bezel perfectly aligned as well as no play on hour and minute hands ... I believe that the with the last production Seiko fixed those initial bugs


Bezel looks a bit off center ?


----------



## Logan21 (Dec 21, 2020)

kritameth said:


> Your bezel is misaligned. At least in the photos. But I'm glad to hear you're happy with it.


Looks that way to to as well. Pretty obvious actually.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Logan21 said:


> Bezel looks a bit off center ?


Bezel is perfectly centered, it is just an off side effect of the picture.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Logan21 said:


> Looks that way to to as well. Pretty obvious actually.


Bezel is perfectly centered, it is just an off side effect of the picture.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Dohcpower81 said:


> How much discount can one expect to get on this watch sir?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was 15%, ymmv.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## drooartz (Jan 8, 2019)

Stopped by local jewelry store today while I was killing time. They had a nice range of Seikos and very friendly staff. Had black, blue, and green Willards, a couple turtles, and some others. Didn't expect to like the Willards given the pictures I've seen, but they really impressed. Didn't buy anything, but I'm now seriously considering. That green really talked to me.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Got five more trees planted today.


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi All... 
Something about the Willard's details...
Are all Willard's back serial no. (6 digits) are unique on it's own ? 
6R35-00T0 is the case nos in which I believe is the back case code, am I right ?


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

leets said:


> Hi All...
> Something about the Willard's details...
> Are all Willard's back serial no. (6 digits) are unique on it's own ?
> 6R35-00T0 is the case nos in which I believe is the back case code, am I right ?


I believe each has a unique serial number.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Seriously, this has developed into one of my favorite grab and go watches. Morning, noon, and night, I wear it.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Too cold for Willy


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

ChrisWMT said:


> Too cold for Willy


What's Willy's case size now, 32mm?🤣


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15613514


"It's time to drive that mother 'effin school bus!"


----------



## jur24 (Oct 19, 2009)

.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

jur24 said:


> Hello, quick question about my newly acquired Willard 151. I have noticed that the back O-ring is visible. Tried tightening by hand as I thought caseback is lose but nothing turned.
> 
> Went back to the AD and the other one he had in stock looks the same. Is this something normal? Pics are of my watch
> View attachment 15614795
> View attachment 15614796


not normal! Its on crooked. o-ring should not be visible. run finger nail across area should be metal on metal


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Koolthang said:


> "It's time to drive that mother 'effin school bus!"


I do, for special needs kids. Parked 'er on the 18th and back in the road on the 4th!


----------



## jur24 (Oct 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

No. Mine doesn't have that issue.


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

RussMurray said:


> I do, for special needs kids. Parked 'er on the 18th and back in the road on the 4th!


That's awesome, Russ. I appreciate your hard work and good taste in watches. Enjoy your time off and remember - you da man. Regards from BC and Happy Holidaze


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Koolthang said:


> That's awesome, Russ. I appreciate your hard work and good taste in watches. Enjoy your time off and remember - you da man. Regards from BC and Happy Holidaze


Hey thanks very much! These strange times notwithstanding, these kids tend to provide perspective and especially the parents. Hope all is well with you and yours in Beautiful British Columbia.....I lived in North Vancouver before moving to Cowtown. Merry Christmas!


----------



## instinctz (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## drooartz (Jan 8, 2019)

Such great pictures, thanks all for sharing. I'm still waffling between the green and black. Had a chance to see both at a local AD. Lovely things. Both watches I handled, however, had misaligned bezels. Looked at a SPB149 at the same store, same alignment issue with its bezel. Disappointing, as I had money in hand to purchase. Ah well, I can be patient and wait to see if the next batches that come out are a little better.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

drooartz said:


> Such great pictures, thanks all for sharing. I'm still waffling between the green and black. Had a chance to see both at a local AD. Lovely things. Both watches I handled, however, had misaligned bezels. Looked at a SPB149 at the same store, same alignment issue with its bezel. Disappointing, as I had money in hand to purchase. Ah well, I can be patient and wait to see if the next batches that come out are a little better.


Let's hope so. Seiko needs to understand that if they're charging $1,000+ for a watch that certain things are expected at that price point.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

instinctz said:


> View attachment 15617814
> 
> View attachment 15617815


Totally Macho Man.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Commisar said:


> Seiko needs to understand


No, they don't. They never really cared about alignment, their sales goes up anyways. So there will be no "better batches" or any kind of rise in quality control.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Rikimaru said:


> No, they don't. They never really cared about alignment, their sales goes up anyways. So there will be no "better batches" or any kind of rise in quality control.


We shall see. Of/when I get a Willard, it'll be at an AD or from Gnomon so I can see the besrl before purchase.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Has the Willard 151/153 officially launched in the United States yet? I’m still confused as to where it can be purchased from an AD, what the grey market is for it, and what the official retail price is. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks everyone!


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Threw on an Omega adjustable clasp.


----------



## drooartz (Jan 8, 2019)

MacTruck said:


> Threw on an Omega adjustable clasp.


Nice!

What size are the bracelet ends at the clasp? 18mm?


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

drooartz said:


> Nice!
> 
> What size are the bracelet ends at the clasp? 18mm?


These links are 20mm. 18mm didn't fit.


----------



## drooartz (Jan 8, 2019)

MacTruck said:


> These links are 20mm. 18mm didn't fit


Thanks.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## XZACM102 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## EEalexgawrys (Jul 10, 2020)

I understand the SPB183 (Blue Willard) model is limited to 5,500 and is JDM. Does anyone know if this particular model receives discounts from in person authorized dealers? Any idea on what to expect on discounts?

Also is it common to see these JDM limited edition models in authorized dealers in the US?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

EEalexgawrys said:


> I understand the SPB183 (Blue Willard) model is limited to 5,500 and is JDM. Does anyone know if this particular model receives discounts from in person authorized dealers? Any idea on what to expect on discounts?
> 
> Also is it common to see these JDM limited edition models in authorized dealers in the US?


It retails here in Australia for AUD$2200. I got mine for AUD$1700 from an AD. I do however know the owner.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

EEalexgawrys said:


> I understand the SPB183 (Blue Willard) model is limited to 5,500 and is JDM. Does anyone know if this particular model receives discounts from in person authorized dealers? Any idea on what to expect on discounts?
> 
> Also is it common to see these JDM limited edition models in authorized dealers in the US?


usually you can get discounts but maybe not on Limited models unless owner or AD is desparate. but the truth of the matter is...is it will sell for them eventually if they wait. the LE always do.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

drooartz said:


> Such great pictures, thanks all for sharing. I'm still waffling between the green and black. Had a chance to see both at a local AD. Lovely things. Both watches I handled, however, had misaligned bezels. Looked at a SPB149 at the same store, same alignment issue with its bezel. Disappointing, as I had money in hand to purchase. Ah well, I can be patient and wait to see if the next batches that come out are a little better.


How on earth can a 120 click bezel with plenty of backplay be misaligned? Just turn the bezel until the triangle is at 12!


----------



## flaggermi (Aug 26, 2020)

Looks good on mesh, too:


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

loving my new willard.


----------



## JJ312 (Mar 9, 2019)

Geology Rocks said:


> loving my new willard. The blue is just striking. The bezel feels amazing too!


That looks really, really nice. Great pic!!


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Just came home from the dealer.


----------



## 0-60 (Sep 10, 2019)

Here's mine, just arrived today. Absolutely love it.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

At work...


----------



## someguy67 (Jan 14, 2020)

Nvm


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

On Tropic today. First time trying the reissued Tropic and it is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Question for those in the USA who own a Willard: Were you able to purchase in person from an authorized dealer, or did you buy online? (I know Covid makes in person a little tricky.) I'm confused as to whether the Willard (151/153) has been officially launched in the U.S. market or not, partly because it's not yet on the SeikoUSA website. Though I do realize that some retailers in the U.S. are selling. Thanks!


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





I think Seiko switched the current US info from seikousa.com to seikowatches.com in the fall.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> Question for those in the USA who own a Willard: Were you able to purchase in person from an authorized dealer, or did you buy online? (I know Covid makes in person a little tricky.) I'm confused as to whether the Willard (151/153) has been officially launched in the U.S. market or not, partly because it's not yet on the SeikoUSA website. Though I do realize that some retailers in the U.S. are selling. Thanks!


I picked up the 151/153/183 in person via U.S. authorized dealers. They're definitely officially launched here.

Check out the Seiko Luxe website to find ADs that would have them.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

There is many nice straps posted here that caught my attention for my incoming 153. I won't p.m. everyone to know where they buy those straps, but may I suggest for the future posts to just mention the origine of the straps ..Borealis rubber CheapestNatoStrap for example... 

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> Question for those in the USA who own a Willard: Were you able to purchase in person from an authorized dealer, or did you buy online? (I know Covid makes in person a little tricky.) I'm confused as to whether the Willard (151/153) has been officially launched in the U.S. market or not, partly because it's not yet on the SeikoUSA website. Though I do realize that some retailers in the U.S. are selling. Thanks!


I pre-ordered my blue willard with my local AD. They do also get the 151/153 in but the AD told me they've been out of stock due to high demand.


----------



## reb00ted (Dec 30, 2020)

Hello Guys, does anyone know what is the actual bezel and crystal size on these? Unfortunately there are no samples in my country I can check in person...


----------



## Garcia242 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey guys, I got an SPB153 for my wedding anniversary from my wife. 5 years on she still puts up with me.

I absolutely love this watch too. Love the size, color, everything. It's my go to now.


----------



## Garcia242 (Jan 22, 2018)

reb00ted said:


> Hello Guys, does anyone know what is the actual bezel and crystal size on these? Unfortunately there are no samples in my country I can check in person...


Hey Reb00ted, I can set the calipers to my 153 tonight when I get home.


----------



## reb00ted (Dec 30, 2020)

That would be amazing! Thanks man!


----------



## Garcia242 (Jan 22, 2018)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> Question for those in the USA who own a Willard: Were you able to purchase in person from an authorized dealer, or did you buy online? (I know Covid makes in person a little tricky.) I'm confused as to whether the Willard (151/153) has been officially launched in the U.S. market or not, partly because it's not yet on the SeikoUSA website. Though I do realize that some retailers in the U.S. are selling. Thanks!


Mine was bought at an AD in Houston, in person, in late December. Funny thing is, I'm pretty sure I saw the SPB153 on the US site a few weeks ago but it seems to be gone from it now. Though I can't be _absolutely_ certain that I wasn't on an international site. Weird.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

At my AD, they had the 151 at one point but when I returned to them they told me they were out of stock and in fact only had very limited quantities. One or two at most.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> At my AD, they had the 151 at one point but when I returned to them they told me they were out of stock and in fact only had very limited quantities. One or two at most.


I've heard a number of people say this -- that their AD had very limited quantities of the Willard and were typically out of stock. Is this how Seiko is handling the new $1,000+ models now, and should we expect this limited supply on the Willards to remain for years to come? Or is this just the case because it's still in its first year since launch, and supply will increase at some point in the semi-near future?

Thanks for the replies, everyone. Much appreciated.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am certain that Seiko will be, if not already is, ramping up production of the Willards.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

Garcia242 said:


> Hey guys, I got an SPB153 for my wedding anniversary from my wife. 5 years on she still puts up with me ... I absolutely love this watch too. Love the size, color, everything. It's my go to now.


Solid anniversary gift. One of Seiko's best watches in a long time.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> I've heard a number of people say this -- that their AD had very limited quantities of the Willard and were typically out of stock. Is this how Seiko is handling the new $1,000+ models now, and should we expect this limited supply on the Willards to remain for years to come? Or is this just the case because it's still in its first year since launch, and supply will increase at some point in the semi-near future?
> 
> Thanks for the replies, everyone. Much appreciated.


It could be that the demand has been great, and supply can't keep up. It could be (as in the case of the industry I work) that the shutdown of factories and other areas in the chain of supply last year are still being felt.


----------



## Garcia242 (Jan 22, 2018)

reb00ted said:


> Hello Guys, does anyone know what is the actual bezel and crystal size on these? Unfortunately there are no samples in my country I can check in person...


Sorry about the delay.

Bezel: 40mm
Dial/ crystal: 30mm
Lug to lug: 45mm
Width (9 to 3): 42mm
Width (8:30 to 3:30): just under 45mm


----------



## reb00ted (Dec 30, 2020)

Garcia242 said:


> Sorry about the delay.
> 
> Bezel: 40mm
> Dial/ crystal: 30mm
> ...


Thank you very much! It really looks like the watch of my dreams, just have to get to see it in person  what would you say, would you stick with the green if you had the chance to swap?


----------



## Garcia242 (Jan 22, 2018)

reb00ted said:


> Thank you very much! It really looks like the watch of my dreams, just have to get to see it in person  what would you say, would you stick with the green if you had the chance to swap?


Personally, I'd stick with the green. I love the color and I was specifically looking to add a green watch to my collection.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Garcia242 said:


> Personally, I'd stick with the green. I love the color and I was specifically looking to add a green watch to my collection.


How's the rubber strap? Comfortable? Soft?


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> How's the rubber strap? Comfortable? Soft?


Yes and yes. One of the best OEM Seiko straps to date, IMHO.


----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

Need suggestion for this Blue LE SPB183 Willard that I want to buy from my friend. How is it compared to the Green one? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

JusteRand said:


> Need suggestion for this Blue LE SPB183 Willard that I want to buy from my friend. How is it compared to the Green one? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have and like both...in comparing them, I guess it comes down to dial color as the biggest factor. Green's my favorite color, so if forced to pick, I'd go with that between them, for no reason other than I like it better.

The 183 is nice tho - beautiful blue, and the gold second hand and text add a pop of color, along with the red on the second hand as well. Cool watches.

Wearing 183 on navy Tropic right now.


----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Wow nice strap you got there. I just justify myself whether this Willard or SPB149 62Mas. I have 8" wrist so maybe the 62Mas would be a little small for my wrist.

I own Turtle and I love the design

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

JusteRand said:


> Wow nice strap you got there. I just justify myself whether this Willard or SPB149 62Mas. I have 8" wrist so maybe the 62Mas would be a little small for my wrist.
> 
> I own Turtle and I love the design
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! The Tropic straps are fantastic. Very comfortable.

My wrist is ~7 inches, and I have both, but like the way the WillardX fits my wrist better. The 14x series watches are comfortable too, but if picking, WillardX for me.


----------



## TSH (Aug 3, 2007)

Does anybody also own a turtle 6309? From the numbers it looks like spb151 would be exact same size or very close. Can someone who owns both post pictures of the two next to each other.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

TSH said:


> Does anybody also own a turtle 6309? From the numbers it looks like spb151 would be exact same size or very close. Can someone who owns both post pictures of the two next to each other.
> View attachment 15690204


The Willard X is 42.7 x 46.6mm
The 6309 is around 43.9 x 45.3mm per my clippers


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Garcia242 (Jan 22, 2018)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> How's the rubber strap? Comfortable? Soft?


I agree with Old spice. Both comfy and soft.


----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

Finally, put a trigger with this one. Got a best deal from a friend, and brand new. I had to release my Pepsi SKX and Gilt Turtle, and this will be my only diver. Period.

Sorry I haven't removed the plastic though. I am so excited!

Here the photo, compared to my friend's blue SBDC053










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

JusteRand said:


> Finally, put a trigger with this one. Got a best deal from a friend, and brand new. I had to release my Pepsi SKX and Gilt Turtle, and this will be my only diver. Period.
> 
> Sorry I haven't removed the plastic though. I am so excited!
> 
> ...


Congrats on picking up the 183! Great watch. Enjoy rocking it.


----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Congrats on picking up the 183! Great watch. Enjoy rocking it.


Now I am confused choosing a proper strap, because you guys posted many beautiful straps. Haha. Maybe a Waffle or Tropic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

JusteRand said:


> Now I am confused choosing a proper strap, because you guys posted many beautiful straps. Haha. Maybe a Waffle or Tropic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So many good options, lots of fun to be had! I hope you wear in good health and really enjoy that watch.

The OEM silicone is comfortable, Tropic makes a helluva rubber strap, and I have worn mine on a variety of BluShark NATOs, just to name a few. There are leather options galore. With 20mm lug width, strap options are endless.

I've tried the Uncle Seiko tropics and they are fine (but pale in comparison to the Tropic version, IMO), and I've read complimentary reviews of the waffle straps from WatchGecko. I haven't tried those or the US version, but those are next on my list.


----------



## someguy67 (Jan 14, 2020)

Made the mistake of rewatching apocalypse now in glorious 4k and it renewed my interest in this watch. Was hesitant about dropping 1k on a Seiko driver, and while I still think it is a bit overpriced, I absolutely love this watch. Love the size, color, crystal, strap, everything. The finishing is also a nice step up from your samurais and turtles. Great watch.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

This one fell out of favour for a while. Truth be told, I struggled with it from the start due to its poor time keeping. It's since gone back to Seiko and is now running about +5 spd. What a difference that makes!


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> I've heard a number of people say this -- that their AD had very limited quantities of the Willard and were typically out of stock. Is this how Seiko is handling the new $1,000+ models now, and should we expect this limited supply on the Willards to remain for years to come? Or is this just the case because it's still in its first year since launch, and supply will increase at some point in the semi-near future?
> 
> Thanks for the replies, everyone. Much appreciated.


There is a rumour Seiko has actually set up at least one new production facility in Japan. All of the new Turtles are coming from there now. I'd presume they'll be ramping up production of the Willards as well. Here's praying for a PADI Willard.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

EEalexgawrys said:


> I understand the SPB183 (Blue Willard) model is limited to 5,500 and is JDM. Does anyone know if this particular model receives discounts from in person authorized dealers? Any idea on what to expect on discounts?
> 
> Also is it common to see these JDM limited edition models in authorized dealers in the US?


I'm 99% certain my local Seiko AD in Plano Texas has a few LE Willards. I doubt they'd go below MSRP unless they really like you on a LE though.

Normal Seikos, sure they'll play ball all day everyday.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

just sold my LE blue, and picked up a green. i had too many blue watches and i have this terrible habit of not wearing a LE watch like i would any normal one. just always tend to baby a LE, but this is too worthy of a tool/sport watch it'll be a shame to not be able to wear it that way. 

any mods out for these guys yet?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Not my photos but I have one and it's become a favourite.


----------



## Zangaru (Nov 22, 2019)

Picked up this guy today, very happy. Especially on the Uncle Seiko waffle strap.

One thing kinda shocked me:
I bought the Willard in a Seiko Boutique. I like the experience and really want to build a relationship with the sales guys. Just add to the fun of being into Seiko.
However,... when back home I realised there was no papers/card in the box. I called the boutique and they told me that this is a new policy from Seiko boutiques. They send you an "eGuarantee" by email which replaces all papers and cards.

Now, I do intend to keep this watch as long as possible. But how would I ever explain this if I want/need to sell this watch on eBay? Is this some kind of new technique from Seiko to dissuade people to sell their watch on the grey market?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jericho.dedios (Mar 3, 2020)

Great choice and you wouldnt go wrong with any color


----------



## Garcia242 (Jan 22, 2018)

Zangaru said:


> Picked up this guy today, very happy. Especially on the Uncle Seiko waffle strap.
> 
> One thing kinda shocked me:
> I bought the Willard in a Seiko Boutique. I like the experience and really want to build a relationship with the sales guys. Just add to the fun of being into Seiko.
> ...


Interesting. Must be a regional thing? I got mine from an AD in the US and mine came with a physical card.


----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

Zangaru said:


> Picked up this guy today, very happy. Especially on the Uncle Seiko waffle strap.
> 
> One thing kinda shocked me:
> I bought the Willard in a Seiko Boutique. I like the experience and really want to build a relationship with the sales guys. Just add to the fun of being into Seiko.
> ...


I got mine complete with all papers. I've never heard about eGuarantee thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

JusteRand said:


> I got mine complete with all papers. I've never heard about eGuarantee thing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, all set with papers and guarantee card.


----------



## Zangaru (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm in Australia btw.

Can't find anything about this on internet.
It's a bit silly but I feel I've been robbed of a little bit of that extra value a warranty card normally holds.

I'll still call their head office in Sydney to understand exactly why they are changing this. There was absolutely no reason to stop giving warranty cards. They could have done the e-Guarantee (in cas you loose your papers) and still issue a physical card.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

My Willard-X alongside his grandfather 5625-7041









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

JusteRand said:


> My Willard-X alongside his grandfather 5625-7041
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As we say in Spain: "Se parecen como un huevo a una sardina". Which means that they are completely dissimilar.

That King Seiko is gorgeous.


----------



## Davidlp (May 11, 2008)




----------



## mike_right (Feb 13, 2016)

6L35 said:


> As we say in Spain: "Se parecen como un huevo a una sardina". Which means that they are completely dissimilar.
> 
> That King Seiko is gorgeous.


I thought it was: "como un huevo a una castaña"


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

mike_right said:


> I thought it was: "como un huevo a una castaña"


Los dos, los dos ?


----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

6L35 said:


> As we say in Spain: "Se parecen como un huevo a una sardina". Which means that they are completely dissimilar.
> 
> That King Seiko is gorgeous.


Thank you, well let's say these are one family haha


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Green Willard on DrunkArtStraps canvas today and I do love this combo


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

JusteRand said:


> I got mine complete with all papers. I've never heard about eGuarantee thing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No eGuarantee for me.. traditional card and manuals

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

Escaped to the coast for the weekend


----------



## tnathantaylor (Jan 4, 2011)

I've got one of these babies, and love it. The green version is one killer looking watch as well.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I've been wearing this more than my Marinemaster 300.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

Galaga said:


>


Looking good, bro. I love how this blue willard plays against different lights.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Ok, I've read the full 92 pages of this thread, so I've tried to do my due diligence (I've enjoyed the pics along the way - thanks guys!). I've got a 151 coming in a couple of days from a forum member, and I've bought a couple of rubber straps in anticipation (trying Uncle Seiko's Irezumi GL831 for fun), but I'd still like to find one of the Seiko straps they supply on the 153. I've googled my fingers bloody but can only find Gnomon and Masterintime carrying these, and they're both out. Anyone know any other sources (preferably in the US, but beggars can't be choosers...)? Also, I've seen one or two people sporting the Barton Elites, and they seem well regarded. Anyone know where one can get the "skinny fat" spring bars (2mm diameter with 1.1mm tips) that can replace their quick-release bars and allow them to be safely used on Seikos?

Thanks, guys. I'm sure the party is dying down a bit for many of you now, but I just found it, so I'm just getting fired up


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Belloc said:


> Ok, I've read the full 92 pages of this thread, so I've tried to do my due diligence (I've enjoyed the pics along the way - thanks guys!). I've got a 151 coming in a couple of days from a forum member, and I've bought a couple of rubber straps in anticipation (trying Uncle Seiko's Irezumi GL831 for fun), but I'd still like to find one of the Seiko straps they supply on the 153. I've googled my fingers bloody but can only find Gnomon and Masterintime carrying these, and they're both out. Anyone know any other sources (preferably in the US, but beggars can't be choosers...)? Also, I've seen one or two people sporting the Barton Elites, and they seem well regarded. Anyone know where one can get the "skinny fat" spring bars (2mm diameter with 1.1mm tips) that can replace their quick-release bars and allow them to be safely used on Seikos?
> 
> Thanks, guys. I'm sure the party is dying down a bit for many of you now, but I just found it, so I'm just getting fired up











19mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Semi-Heavy 1.78mm / 1.1mm Spring Bar for Seiko Citizen Diver | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 19mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Semi-Heavy 1.78mm / 1.1mm Spring Bar for Seiko Citizen Diver at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













20mm Shoulderless FATBAR Spring Bar 1.2mm Tip End for Seiko Pierced Lug Diver | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 20mm Shoulderless FATBAR Spring Bar 1.2mm Tip End for Seiko Pierced Lug Diver at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

schumway said:


> 19mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Semi-Heavy 1.78mm / 1.1mm Spring Bar for Seiko Citizen Diver | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 19mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Semi-Heavy 1.78mm / 1.1mm Spring Bar for Seiko Citizen Diver at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Schumway, you are the man! Even shoulderless - fantastic! I just spent an hour on eBay and couldn't find these. Thanks a ton


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

MacTruck said:


> Bad news. I removed the bezel insert and measured it to see if an SKX insert would fit and the answer is no. The Willard X bezel insert is smaller than the SKX. Grrrrr.


Hi there, how did you remove the bezel insert? Mine is misaligned and I'm trying to fix it myself.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Best city in the world !


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this... the Blue WillardX! With the best beer in the world. 

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

After 7 months with the bracelet I decided to put it on a Seiko flat vent rubber I had in the strap drawer. Looks good enough but I'm still listing after the oem rubber if anyone has one to sell.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

centurionavre said:


> Just got this... the Blue WillardX! With the best beer in the world.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


Is it easy to get when you're in CA? Or do you have to do some digging/go to the brewery etc?


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> After 7 months with the bracelet I decided to put it on a Seiko flat vent rubber I had in the strap drawer. Looks good enough but I'm still listing after the oem rubber if anyone has one to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look great on the bracelet, but they look right on black rubber. Yeah, I'm looking for the stock strap too - no one seems to know where to buy them. They do look just fine on that one - I bought one from Uncle Seiko in anticipation of mine's arrival (when the USPS decides how late is late enough), and a Barton, just to try theirs. Anyway, very nice!


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Belloc said:


> These look great on the bracelet, but they look right on black rubber. Yeah, I'm looking for the stock strap too - no one seems to know where to buy them. They do look just fine on that one - I bought one from Uncle Seiko in anticipation of mine's arrival (when the USPS decides how late is late enough), and a Barton, just to try theirs. Anyway, very nice!


The part number for the OEM black silicone strap is R03E011J0. I searched a bit a few weeks ago and didn't find anywhere that had them in stock.

Show us the Uncle Seiko and Barton when you get them.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Well, if you couldn't find them, that makes me feel better anyway...

Will do. Tracking has gone from "Delivery on 2/23" to "...later than expected, but still on its way," for the watch itself, which kind of gives me images of poor Willard clawing his way along the shoulder of the interstate...


----------



## swsc (Jan 8, 2014)

centurionavre said:


> Just got this... the Blue WillardX! With the best beer in the world.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


Wow that blue color really pops in that light! Nice pic!!


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Zangaru (Nov 22, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Best city in the world !


You mean "Most beautiful city in the world", right?

- Sent from actual best city in the world -








Melbs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

I think I like the green the best out of the three versions I have owned.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'm diggin' the green too!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 15733772
> 
> View attachment 15733773


Nice! Which tropic is that?


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Belloc said:


> Nice! Which tropic is that?


Thanks. Uncle Seiko waffle strap.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

kubr1ck said:


> Thanks. Uncle Seiko waffle strap.


Thank you. Is it comfortable to wear? Haven't had a tropic and they always look a little thin and stiff to me.


----------



## Mamaw (Oct 23, 2020)

Beware gentlemen, apparently Seiko is updating the current lineup with a little lumed marker at 3 o’clock. Pictures have emerged of a SPB143 with this new updated dial.
Certainly the Willard will be next.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Belloc said:


> Thank you. Is it comfortable to wear? Haven't had a tropic and they always look a little thin and stiff to me.


Yes, the rubber is very supple and comfortable. I recommend it. I'm normally a bracelet guy, but this strap works well with this watch.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

kubr1ck said:


> Yes, the rubber is very supple and comfortable. I recommend it. I'm normally a bracelet guy, but this strap works well with this watch.


Cool, thanks. Just got in his classic GL-831 and it feels nice, but still waiting on the watch. Maybe it's the same rubber.


----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

Mamaw said:


> Beware gentlemen, apparently Seiko is updating the current lineup with a little lumed marker at 3 o'clock. Pictures have emerged of a SPB143 with this new updated dial.
> Certainly the Willard will be next.


Do you have any photos or links?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Start here.

Fake SBDC101/SPB143? any thoughts?


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Love this pic and love this strap!


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm patiently waiting for the aftermarket to produce a proper fluted crown with LOCK on it for this watch....


----------



## Davidlp (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Davidlp said:


> View attachment 15739995


Is that a Hirsch? I've read that they're stiffer than a lot of the silicone and similar straps - true? If so, does that help stabilize the watch without cinching it down as tight (once it's shaped)? I've ordered a couple of straps while I wait for mine to arrive, but still looking and would appreciate any observations or comparisons...


----------



## quantoid (Apr 19, 2020)

omgitsspooky said:


> Love this pic and love this strap!
> 
> View attachment 15739480


Such a saturated look, love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love this watch


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this watch


Hey, good to see you from the Scurfa threads. Since that's a point in common, how would you say it wears compared to the Scurfa?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Belloc said:


> Hey, good to see you from the Scurfa threads. Since that's a point in common, how would you say it wears compared to the Scurfa?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi
Seiko and scurfa... can't go wrong with those 
They are so different it's Hard to compare. 
The seiko appears larger, with its shape being wide top to bottom it covers more wrist real estate. But it's thinner and it sits low and flatter(Scurfa caseback protrudes out more from midcase)on the wrist. it's not heavy either and L2L is short so it wears very well. Weight is close. The Scurfa seems more compact

Scurfa D1 SS 9
Case weight 95g on canvas 
Dimensions 
L2L: 48mm
9-3: 44.7mm w/ crown
2-8: 41mm
Thickness: 14.3mm

Seiko Willard
Case weight: 99g on canvas
Dimensions 
L2L: 46mm
9-3: 42.3mm
2-8: 45mm
Thickness: 13.8mm


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hi
> Seiko and scurfa... can't go wrong with those
> They are so different it's Hard to compare.
> The seiko appears larger, with its shape being wide top to bottom it covers more wrist real estate. But it's thinner and it sits low and flatter(Scurfa caseback protrudes out more from midcase)on the wrist. it's not heavy either and L2L is short so it wears very well. Weight is close. The Scurfa seems more compact
> ...


Thanks, man, I appreciate your writing all that out. At first I thought I knew the dimensions well enough that I didn't expect to see anything useful - then I saw the weight. Wow, I had no idea the Willard was so light! I have a thin, bony wrist, but I've always found the Scurfa very comfortable, so this is promising, especially since I've recently found the Turtle so comfortable, if slightly heavier than optimal.

Anyway, again, thanks - that green looks classy and understated on that canvas. Well chosen, I think.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Belloc said:


> Thanks, man, I appreciate your writing all that out. At first I thought I knew the dimensions well enough that I didn't expect to see anything useful - then I saw the weight. Wow, I had no idea the Willard was so light! I have a thin, bony wrist, but I've always found the Scurfa very comfortable, so this is promising, especially since I've recently found the Turtle so comfortable, if slightly heavier than optimal.
> 
> Anyway, again, thanks - that green looks classy and understated on that canvas. Well chosen, I think.


Anytime

See the pics for side by side

My wrist is 6.8" kinda flat I guess


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Those are great pics! These are the best I've seen with a watch I know well, so thanks. You can see how the Willard's lugs kind of disappear around your arm.

Btw, what kind of straps are those?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Belloc said:


> Those are great pics! These are the best I've seen with a watch I know well, so thanks. You can see how the Willard's lugs kind of disappear around your arm.
> 
> Btw, what kind of straps are those?


Thanks. Glad I could help.

These are 100% canvas, rolled sides and 100% handmade: DrunkArtStraps


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

Belloc beat me to that question! Unfortunately, DrunkArt's "books are closed" again :-(. Must be nice to turn away business! I guess I'll have to give Barton a shot.


----------



## quantoid (Apr 19, 2020)

Man, this thread is definitely giving me WAS. I told myself last year that I wouldn’t buy a watch in 2021. I can do this...I can do this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. Glad I could help.
> 
> These are 100% canvas, rolled sides and 100% handmade: DrunkArtStraps


Very nice. Thanks again!


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

After owning the SPB153 for a month now, I think it's overpriced if you compare it to the King Samurai SRPE37.
And the Willard is not better looking than the SKX007.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

ZuluWarrior said:


> After owning the SPB153 for a month now, I think it's overpriced if you compare it to the King Samurai SRPE37.
> And the Willard is not better looking than the SKX007.


You are entitled to your subjective opinion.


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

rcorreale said:


> You are entitled to your subjective opinion.


 Yes I am. 🙂


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidlp (May 11, 2008)

[QUOTE = "Belloc, publicación: 53106245, miembro: 250182"]
¿Eso es un Hirsch? He leído que son más rígidas que muchas de las correas de silicona y similares, ¿verdad? Si es así, ¿eso ayuda a estabilizar el reloj sin apretarlo tanto (una vez que tiene forma)? He pedido un par de correas mientras espero que llegue la mía, pero sigo buscando y agradecería cualquier observación o comparación ...
[/ CITA]

Hirsch accent. Very comfortable, malleable, quick-change, I recommend it.


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Davidlp said:


> [QUOTE = "Belloc, publicación: 53106245, miembro: 250182"]
> ¿Eso es un Hirsch? He leído que son más rígidas que muchas de las correas de silicona y similares, ¿verdad? Si es así, ¿eso ayuda a estabilizar el reloj sin apretarlo tanto (una vez que tiene forma)? He pedido un par de correas mientras espero que llegue la mía, pero sigo buscando y agradecería cualquier observación o comparación ...
> [/ CITA]
> 
> Hirsch accent. Very comfortable, malleable, quick-change, I recommend it.


Muchisimas gracias


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My Lim.Ed.


----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

ZuluWarrior said:


> After owning the SPB153 for a month now, I think it's overpriced if you compare it to the King Samurai SRPE37.
> And the Willard is not better looking than the SKX007.


because the willard is not ceramic? after I owned one, I realised that the willard is on par with entry level swiss made counterparts


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I love the SKX and I have the blue Willard but this watch in the photo above captured beautifully, in an aesthetic sense in my 'Seiko fan boy' opinion (I have 7 of them) destroys the SKX.


----------



## Zangaru (Nov 22, 2019)

rcorreale said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Is that the Seiko strap from the green Willard?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

quantoid said:


> Man, this thread is definitely giving me WAS. I told myself last year that I wouldn't buy a watch in 2021. I can do this...I can do this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Man I love the SKX and I have the blue Willard but this watch in the photo above captured beautifully, in an aesthetic sense in my 'Seiko fan boy' opinion (I have 7 of them) destroys the SKX.


Yep. It's such a classic and totally "Seiko" design.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

Koolthang said:


> Belloc beat me to that question! Unfortunately, DrunkArt's "books are closed" again :-(. Must be nice to turn away business! I guess I'll have to give Barton a shot.


I ended up buying a Barton. They're so inexpensive that I splurged for expedited delivery to Canada. Will post a mini review when recieved!

I wish I was skilled enough to handcraft them myself as there is a definite demand for artisnal straps. I could see myself becoming a hipster, growing a beard, drinking craft beer and opening up a shop on Granville Island called "The Strap Shack"...OMG...LETS DO THIS!! LOL









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Koolthang said:


> I ended up buying a Barton. They're so inexpensive that I splurged for expedited delivery to Canada. Will post a mini review when recieved!
> 
> I wish I was skilled enough to handcraft them myself as there is a definite demand for artisnal straps. I could see myself becoming a hipster, growing a beard, drinking craft beer and opening up a shop on Granville Island called "The Strap Shack"...OMG...LETS DO THIS!! LOL
> 
> ...


I look forward to hearing how you like it. I've got one of the regular silicone straps, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

omgitsspooky said:


> Love this pic and love this strap!
> 
> View attachment 15739480


This watch looks right at home on the Erika's/MN style strap IMO, and ties in with the military watch theme as well. I think that's the route I'm going to go when I finally pick up the black version. I'm thinking OD green strap with the red stripe.

I'm still looking to hit the timing right when a nice used example pops up for the right price, and I'm thinking it might actually supplant the Tuna (SBBN031) for me as my all-around outdoor adventure watch.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Zangaru said:


> Awesome! Is that the Seiko strap from the green Willard?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## 0-60 (Sep 10, 2019)

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15756229


Looks great on that strap. Could you tell me who sells that?


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks. It's from Borealis. Here's the link Borealis


----------



## 0-60 (Sep 10, 2019)

RussMurray said:


> Thanks. It's from Borealis. Here's the link Borealis


Thank you


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drastic measures taken! How long is the SPB1xx strap?


----------



## 0-60 (Sep 10, 2019)

RussMurray said:


> Thanks. It's from Borealis. Here's the link Borealis


Unfortunately they don't have the black in stock and it'll be months before they have it


----------



## quantoid (Apr 19, 2020)

SPB owners who also own an SKX: now that you’ve had your SPBs for a while, how does it compare to an SKX? Obviously the reissue is a better watch objectively speaking, but I want to know how it “feels” compared to an SKX. If all was equal and you could only pick one based on feelz, which one would you go with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

0-60 said:


> Unfortunately they don't have the black in stock and it'll be months before they have it


Why not go for Olive Drab/Green? That's what mine is.


----------



## 0-60 (Sep 10, 2019)

RussMurray said:


> Why not go for Olive Drab/Green? That's what mine is.


I prefer the black


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

Captain Willard on a new Strapcode Chaffee enjoying the hot tub


----------



## jil_sander (May 12, 2017)

Oh man I love the shape of this watch!
I probably should sell some of my turtles, and get one of these instead. The STRUGGLE is real


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

konners said:


> Drastic measures taken! How long is the SPB1xx strap?


Don't know the measurement of the strap, all I know is that like most it's too long for me. I can't stand it when the strap tail can be seen coming up around your wrist and sticking up like it's happy to see me. I trim all my straps that are like that and I don't care. It makes me happy to wear when otherwise I wouldn't wear it. I've also had no problems ever flipping a watch with a trimmed strap. I actually don't know how many out there can wear and look at something so hideous, not to mention the probability of it getting hung up on stuff. I guess I'm just anal about that.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

quantoid said:


> SPB owners who also own an SKX: now that you've had your SPBs for a while, how does it compare to an SKX? Obviously the reissue is a better watch objectively speaking, but I want to know how it "feels" compared to an SKX. If all was equal and you could only pick one based on feelz, which one would you go with?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've owned 3 SKX007's over the years and I can tell you the Willard X wears much more comfortably. It really just melts into your wrist.


----------



## JZeezWatches79 (Nov 20, 2020)

Olive Green Willard for St Pattys Day.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes indeed, it's a great day to be green!


----------



## yowlie (May 7, 2008)

I bought a green one the minute I saw they were released. Paid a little premium, even. It is a beautiful precisely fit and finished watch. My only complaint is that it sits up high on the wrist. Floating lugs etc . . . It kind of sits like a top on that center logo, but the caseback is also fatter. The real 6105 is iconic because of the case and the spb153 gets away from that a little, by making it narrower, and more vertical. A 6105 is a great wearing watch. I tend to wear it more than several higher end watches. It sits noticeably low and flat on the wrist. Does anybody know what casebacks are compatible with the spb153? I would like to put a really flat one on mine. Cheers


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

One of the nicest shades of green !


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

yowlie said:


> I bought a green one the minute I saw they were released. Paid a little premium, even. It is a beautiful precisely fit and finished watch. My only complaint is that it sits up high on the wrist. Floating lugs etc . . . It kind of sits like a top on that center logo, but the caseback is also fatter. The real 6105 is iconic because of the case and the spb153 gets away from that a little, by making it narrower, and more vertical. A 6105 is a great wearing watch. I tend to wear it more than several higher end watches. It sits noticeably low and flat on the wrist. Does anybody know what casebacks are compatible with the spb153? I would like to put a really flat one on mine. Cheers


Maybe due to my wrist shape and size but I don't find that it sits high on the wrist. It's a relatively thick watch to start with 13 mm I think so you're not going to get around that but for me it really settles in on the wrist and I find it very comfortable.


----------



## yowlie (May 7, 2008)

rcorreale said:


> Maybe due to my wrist shape and size but I don't find that it sits high on the wrist. It's a relatively thick watch to start with 13 mm I think so you're not going to get around that but for me it really settles in on the wrist and I find it very comfortable.


Yeah, it's partially down to wrist shape for sure. A 6105 sits very flat on my wrist.


----------



## othertbone (May 27, 2018)

ZuluWarrior said:


> After owning the SPB153 for a month now, I think it's overpriced if you compare it to the King Samurai SRPE37.
> And the Willard is not better looking than the SKX007.


Ouch, especially when you paid full retail


----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

othertbone said:


> Ouch, especially when you paid full retail


I haven't changed my mind.
If you really want a turtle, go with the SRPE93.
I love that watch.


----------



## watches4ever (Dec 7, 2019)

I have the 151 and I acquired it as it is the most affordable modern retro Captain Willard with the better 6R35 movement. There are so many variants of The Willard - may be too many. Although I keep it on the bracelet, I think a black rubber strap Uncle Seiko would be better!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Finally joined the club! First impressions are, I'm diggin' it. I was afraid it wouldn't live up to expectations since I've been building it up in my mind since release, but it didn't disappoint whatsoever. As spring is upon us I'm looking forward to getting it out in the wilderness and getting some adventures under its belt. I'll be sure to update with some photos.

I threw it on a NATO for now, but I'm gonna order an Erika's strap directly. I tried it on a 21mm Erika's that I have for my Exp II and I feel like that strap just suits the watch perfectly, both in fit and aesthetic. I think I'll go OD green with the red stripe when I order the 20mm. I wanted to try it on mesh, and I can tell that it will look good, but unfortunately I couldn't find any 20mm spring bars lying around that fit both my shark mesh and Seiko lugs. Apparently I need to order some "skinny fats". I also gotta pick up a rubber strap from Uncle Seiko no doubt. I'm fairly certain I'll go ahead and put the OEM bracelet up for sale, as while it is nice, I don't think It would get much wrist time, so I'll probably move it along to someone with the green Willard that wants the bracelet.

I'll likely be parting with my Tuna (SBBN031) for this one as well. It's a great watch, but after slimming my collection my current philosophy (subject to change  ) is that my collection only has room for one rugged Seiko adventure watch, and it's time to give a new one a go. If all goes as planned I'll be sharing plenty of hiking and some kayaking pics with this one in the coming months.


----------



## Dohcpower81 (Jul 21, 2017)

Got mine today. Loving it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrfrg (Mar 30, 2020)

MDT IT said:


> My Lim.Ed.


Beautiful in blue!


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Ok, looking at this thread over and over finally got to me... This arrived yesterday


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

The OEM rubber from the green version is really nice!


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Knives and Lint said:


> Finally joined the club! First impressions are, I'm diggin' it. I was afraid it wouldn't live up to expectations since I've been building it up in my mind since release, but it didn't disappoint whatsoever. As spring is upon us I'm looking forward to getting it out in the wilderness and getting some adventures under its belt. I'll be sure to update with some photos.
> 
> I threw it on a NATO for now, but I'm gonna order an Erika's strap directly. I tried it on a 21mm Erika's that I have for my Exp II and I feel like that strap just suits the watch perfectly, both in fit and aesthetic. I think I'll go OD green with the red stripe when I order the 20mm. I wanted to try it on mesh, and I can tell that it will look good, but unfortunately I couldn't find any 20mm spring bars lying around that fit both my shark mesh and Seiko lugs. Apparently I need to order some "skinny fats". I also gotta pick up a rubber strap from Uncle Seiko no doubt. I'm fairly certain I'll go ahead and put the OEM bracelet up for sale, as while it is nice, I don't think It would get much wrist time, so I'll probably move it along to someone with the green Willard that wants the bracelet.
> 
> ...


Looks great! What brand NATO is that? I love that green. Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing my SPB151 on an Uncle Seiko GL831. Never go around to sizing the OEM bracelet.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> The OEM rubber from the green version is really nice!


Where'd you get the strap?


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

On the Dagaz waffle strap, super comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

Only had mine for 4 days and already scratched the hell out of the clasp... Big bummer!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

OkiFrog said:


> Looks great! What brand NATO is that? I love that green. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! I honestly have no idea. I want to say ToxicNato, because I ordered alot of mine from there, but I don't think they're around now. The one I'm about to post below appears to be from the same company, but a different shade.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Yesterday with the 151


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

@Knives and Lint

Awesome pics!!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Backyard fun with her Highness and my new LE. I haven't seen a pic yet that represents what this watch looks like in person.

I expected a bright blue watch, but more often, it appears a medium navy blue. When paired with the dark silver of the DiaShield coated case, it is very subdued and rugged looking.

A welcome and unexpected surprise.

EDIT: It's my impression that at $1,350 USD, you are getting a lot of value. If this were an Oris or other Swiss brand the MSRP would probably closer to $2k. I say competitively priced and possibly, maybe even underpriced.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

schumway said:


> Where'd you get the strap?


From a member here. I posted earlier in this thread that I was looking for one and got a PM shortly after from a member who had one to sell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

Has anyone had misaligned bezels/inserts? What did you do to fix it? I tried removing the bezel but notice it's much harder to remove than the SKX's.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

Just pulled the trigger on a green Isofrane for mine. Pics when it lands.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Knives and Lint said:


> View attachment 15799777
> 
> 
> View attachment 15799778
> ...


Stunning scenery! Nice watch too!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm usually not the "honeymoon period" type but I've been wearing mine daily since it came in. I'm still waiting on my Erika's MN strap, but as you can see above I've been wearing it NATO on a few outings. What's really surprised me is just how much I've been enjoying this watch on mesh. It suits it perfectly, and it puts me in the mind of something that would have been thrown on by a guy wanting a bracelet back in the period of the original. I think there are alot of vintage style bracelets that would go well on this one (beads of rice would look great IMO).


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy Easter y'all.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Rattlesnake Ridge?



Knives and Lint said:


> View attachment 15799777
> 
> 
> View attachment 15799778
> ...


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

pinkybrain said:


> Rattlesnake Ridge?


Indeed, my friend, good eye! It was only our second time out this season (along with Twin Falls on previous page). Rattlesnake is a cool little hike to get out on to get back in shape while we wait for our favorite hikes in higher elevations to thaw out. It was closed for the better part of last year and just opened up a couple of weeks ago, so the crowd wasn't as bad as it can get sometimes (plus going on a weekday is a must). Luckily, most of the people there didn't attempt the second and third peaks, so we were able to get those to ourselves


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## MoogerFooger (Apr 5, 2021)

This forum helped me get as much info as I could before purchasing my SBDC111. Been wearing it since August last year. Never thought I'd like cushion/pillow style cases, but it sits very well on my skinny wrists. Keeps good time too. Figured I'd share a pic as thanks. Here it is on a Nick Mankey Hook Strap;


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

I’m looking to pull the trigger on a new SPB153. I’m curious what the consensus is regarding bezel, chapter ring, and hour hand alignment on these? I’ve seen a few posts here where some of this is an issue but wondering how frequent these “typical” Seiko “features” are on these models.
Cheers!


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

While I still prefer the green I got my hands on the blue limited edition yesterday and decided to do a quick video on it Hope nobody mines me posting it here for anyone to reference.


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

MissoulaGriz said:


> I'm looking to pull the trigger on a new SPB153. I'm curious what the consensus is regarding bezel, chapter ring, and hour hand alignment on these? I've seen a few posts here where some of this is an issue but wondering how frequent these "typical" Seiko "features" are on these models.
> Cheers!


One way to handle this is to buy pre-owned and review the condition of those aspects where you have concerns, of the actual watch you are buying, before buying. Or visit an AD in person and ask to see the actual model you'd be buying before purchasing.

No issues here...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Erika's strap finally came in and, man, I wasn't wrong. It wears like dream on this watch and fits the military watch theme perfectly. Mine will probably be spending a great deal of time of this strap going forward, particularly for outdoor activities (still diggin' the mesh too though).


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Just landed! I couldn't be happier with this 153. The green is perfect and the fit and finish completely exceeded my expectations. I've got a 6.5 wrist and I absolutely love how this case sits and just melts on the arm. Other than my GMT 16710 this is the most comfortable watch I've ever had. I recently (and stupidly) sold my SKX007J and the pull of these SPB 153's was too strong to resist.
I was nervous ordering this without seeing it in person but geography and lack of AD's made it impossible. A quick search on eBay and I found a fantastic Top Rated seller, made an offer and got a great price on it.
More photos to follow I'm sure and I'm obviously gushing since I'm the honeymoon phase but what the heck...it's new watch day!


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

ddaly12 said:


> One way to handle this is to buy pre-owned and review the condition of those aspects where you have concerns, of the actual watch you are buying, before buying. Or visit an AD in person and ask to see the actual model you'd be buying before purchasing.
> 
> No issues here...
> 
> ...


I asked this one page back and got nothing, so I'm trying again. I got an SPB151 locally with the bezel insert slightly off, that was the seller's last piece and he claimed the 11 pieces he'd sold prior were all like that. Seems like a friendly guy and that was his last piece anyway.

Anyways, I got to researching fixing this slight misalignment prior to pulling the trigger and tried it on my SKX, which has the issue as well and it worked quite easily, albeit inevitably scratching the case with the bezel knife. However I didn't manage to work it on the SPB, like it was so much harder to pop the bezel using the bezel knife. Has anyone tried removing the bezel and are there tips to go about it?

While at it, might I add that my hour hand does not align with the minute hand on the market when the minute strikes 12, but this is a trivial for me personally. I tend to forget my SKX for years at a time.


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

@Estilo - I had those issues on my SKX and it drove me crazy. Misaligned bezel, loose chapter ring and hour hand misalignment. It made me not enjoy the watch. I ended up sending it in to Duarte at New England Watch Works and he got it perfect for me and I was SO much happier.
Honestly, if you're struggling with the fact your SPB151 isn't up to your standards I would suggest taking it into someone that can fix these issues for you. They're not too difficult or expensive to rectify in the right hands and you'll be a happy camper once the watch is back on your wrist.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I went to my AD in-store to make my Willard purchase. At this price point I'm not risking it to save a few bucks. It was a great experience. They had two of the limited edition blue models to inspect. I was able to turn the bezels and choose the one I wanted! Both lined up fine but one turned a little easier. I went with that one.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

MissoulaGriz said:


> @Estilo - I had those issues on my SKX and it drove me crazy. Misaligned bezel, loose chapter ring and hour hand misalignment. It made me not enjoy the watch. I ended up sending it in to Duarte at New England Watch Works and he got it perfect for me and I was SO much happier.
> Honestly, if you're struggling with the fact your SPB151 isn't up to your standards I would suggest taking it into someone that can fix these issues for you. They're not too difficult or expensive to rectify in the right hands and you'll be a happy camper once the watch is back on your wrist.


Duarte does great work.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Just a heads up that I'll be selling my blue Willard soon which I have featured on this thread. Unfortunately it needs to make way for a pending purchase.


----------



## Reloger (Jan 20, 2012)

Any updates on uncle seiko bracelet being fitted on our new willard? Id really like beads of rice or razor on this baby but dont like generic endlinks


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am still waiting for the tire tread strap from Seiko itself to come back in stock so I can put it on my Willard. While I'm happy with my bracelet, I'd at least like the option for that strap. It's soft and supple and I've handled it's blue equivalent for the SPB149 and was mightily impressed.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Galaga said:


> Just a heads up that I'll be selling my blue Willard soon which I have featured on this thread. Unfortunately it needs to make way for a pending purchase.


Don't do it, you'll regret it!! This case shape is so comfortable, I wish I can afford all three colors. I've been eyeing the green, but looking for a great deal.


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

omgitsspooky said:


> Don't do it, you'll regret it!! This case shape is so comfortable, I wish I can afford all three colors. I've been eyeing the green, but looking for a great deal.


I do think it's subjective but just wondering what the great deal would be thinking of numbers. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Tempus Populi said:


> I do think it's subjective but just wondering what the great deal would be thinking of numbers. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sub 800 for me.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Tempus Populi said:


> I do think it's subjective but just wondering what the great deal would be thinking of numbers. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you think?


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Having some nostalgic fun today with the Willard on some straps from an 80's brand that I remember fondly from my childhood.


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

A week in and the only time I've taken the "Willard" off is when I'm wearing my Garmin for workouts.
Other than that's it's been on my wrist day and night (I've always slept wearing a watch).
5 day spd is +4
It's a keeper!


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

This has to be one of the coolest Seikos right now.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Pilot2 said:


> This has to be one of the coolest Seikos right now.


Its a beaut...


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Galaga said:


> What do you think?


600 but it's highly unrealistic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Tempus Populi said:


> 600 but it's highly unrealistic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me or you?


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Galaga said:


> For me or you?


For me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Galaga said:


> For me or you?


Send me a PM and make it realistic.


----------



## Yusoff (Apr 17, 2021)

Galaga said:


> Just a heads up that I'll be selling my blue Willard soon which I have featured on this thread. Unfortunately it needs to make way for a pending purchase.





Galaga said:


> Just a heads up that I'll be selling my blue Willard soon which I have featured on this thread. Unfortunately it needs to make way for a pending purchase.


How much u selling?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Yusoff said:


> How much u selling?


Send me a PM before I put it up in the sales corner. This isn't the place.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## PhillySteve (Feb 1, 2014)

Anyone put a jubilee bracelet on spb 151 ??


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

I know this is supposed to be more of a Speedmaster thing, but here's the Willard on a reproduction NASA strap by Luna Replicas. Goes well IMO.


----------



## westernshore (Apr 23, 2021)

Hello everyone! Just received my new and my first Seiko, and noticed this  Not sure what to do. Anybody had similar marks out of the box? How normal or common is this for Seiko? Would such marks appear as usual wear and tear over time anyway and I should just consider those first of many? Thank you!


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

That's certainly disappointing and not particularily typical of Seiko even though they do turn a blind eye to some QC things that are interesting.
I guess I'd look at these things first and depending on how they are I'd then consider returning it for another:
1) Is the bezel aligned properly?
2) Does the hour hand strike on the hour when the minute hand hits 12:00?
3) Is the date centered (relatively) in the date window?
4) Is there visible dust or fibers under the crystal, on the hands or on the dial that can be seen without magnification and/or bright lighting?

So, if any of these issues are present or at a level that are bothersome on top of the light scratch, you may decide to give it another shot and return it for a replacement.
If the above are not an issue and other than the light scratch, the watch is pretty much flawless then I'd absolutely keep it and accept it as that first "whiskey dent" that's always the toughest to get over.
In two weeks you'll quit staring at it and it won't be as "big" as it seems right now.



westernshore said:


> Hello everyone, just received my new and my first Seiko, and noticed this  Not sure what to do. Anybody had similar marks out of the box? How normal or common is this for Seiko? Would such marks appear as usual wear and tear over time anyway and I should just consider those first of many? Thank you!
> View attachment 15841810


----------



## westernshore (Apr 23, 2021)

MissoulaGriz said:


> That's certainly disappointing and not particularily typical of Seiko even though they do turn a blind eye to some QC things that are interesting.
> I guess I'd look at these things first and depending on how they are I'd then consider returning it for another:
> 1) Is the bezel aligned properly?
> 2) Does the hour hand strike on the hour when the minute hand hits 12:00?
> ...


Thanks @MissoulaGriz appreciate the advice. Yeah these are the things I checked first and I have to say no issues there - just these two marks.
I wonder if CW collects *deep* dents and nicks easily?


----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

Changing my blue willard with blue tropic strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

westernshore said:


> Hello everyone! Just received my new and my first Seiko, and noticed this  Not sure what to do. Anybody had similar marks out of the box? How normal or common is this for Seiko? Would such marks appear as usual wear and tear over time anyway and I should just consider those first of many? Thank you!
> View attachment 15842057


Unacceptable on a brand new watch. Return for replacement or refund.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

I had the opportunity to try the "Willard".

I really liked the fit and even though I didn't leave with one, I still can't stop thinking about it.


I didn't really like the colors of the blue one. I didn't find the blue to be very fitting.
I tried the black one on the steel bracelet. I found it classic and maybe a little too much for me.
I thought the green one was really beautiful. If there was to be one for me, it would be this one. I regret a little the absence of the steel bracelet on this model... even if finally to have tried it, I think that this model is more nice on rubber or nato. 

On the other hand, wearing it is really a pleasure. I didn't wear it for very long but the fit is really good and pleasant. A great success.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Thom986 said:


> I had the opportunity to try the "Willard".
> 
> I really liked the fit and even though I didn't leave with one, I still can't stop thinking about it.
> 
> ...


The black one is the way to go, just remove the bracelet and switch to a US chocolate bar, waffle or tyre tread (my favourite one) and it become an instant keeper ;-)


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

piumach said:


> The black one is the way to go, just remove the bracelet and switch to a US chocolate bar, waffle or tyre tread (my favourite one) and it become an instant keeper ;-)


Or put the rubber from the green version on it.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

I posted this on our channel Saturday and figured I'd share here as well.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Can you buy the black silicone strap separately?

Many thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

piumach said:


> The black one is the way to go, just remove the bracelet and switch to a US chocolate bar, waffle or tyre tread (my favourite one) and it become an instant keeper ;-)


Do these take the Seiko fat springbars?

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mamaw (Oct 23, 2020)

Pegasus said:


> Can you buy the black silicone strap separately?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never found any in stock in the eu, I finally bought one from Gnomon but they come and go. Currently not in stock unfortunately, but you can sign to be notified when available.








Seiko Black Rubber Strap for Prospex SBDC101/105/109/111/123 - 20mm Ref. R03E011J0


Original Seiko urethane strap for Prospex SBDC101, SBDC105, SBDC109, SBDC111, SBDC123. In general it can fit any Seiko Prospex or Presage model with a 20mm lug width. It comes on the stainless steel strap keeper and buckle. Lug Width: 20mm Length: 75/135mm




www.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Pegasus said:


> Do these take the Seiko fat springbars?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They comes with a couple of springbars with proper tips for Seiko cases

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Just got my Blue Willard, think Seiko had an off day as everything seems to line up 

Really nice watch and the blue is lovely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Thom986 said:


> I had the opportunity to try the "Willard".
> 
> I really liked the fit and even though I didn't leave with one, I still can't stop thinking about it.
> 
> ...


Check out the new colours leaked on the upcoming thread


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

Joll71 said:


> Check out the new colours leaked on the upcoming thread


Thanks for the info.

I really find that the "render" of Seiko are not faithful and rarely interesting. Too much frontal. So, I'm already biased.

On the one hand I'm happy to see other more fun models from the willard. I'm a bit of a believer in "there is something for everyone".

On the other hand, I'm a bit disappointed. I find this model quite typical. A bit of an "adult" focus with an "apolcalist now" origin and a historical model. I'm not sure I want to see hundreds of derivatives. I find the black and khahi really relevant. And the more, I see it, the more I question myself about a mistake (still no, I choose a green SPB207 - MM200) I wasn't a big fan of the blue model.(even if I can understand that it is a model that pleases) So, a model with a blackened case, I am not a fan. I tend to find that it doesn't age as well and that it looks more "teenager". It's only the tuna that I find terrible in black.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

I have the clicking springbar problem, anyone found the right shoulder less springbars that fit?

Many thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

I believe this may be what you're looking for:









20mm Shoulderless FATBAR Spring Bar 1.2mm Tip End for Seiko Pierced Lug Diver | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 20mm Shoulderless FATBAR Spring Bar 1.2mm Tip End for Seiko Pierced Lug Diver at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com







Pegasus said:


> I have the clicking springbar problem, anyone found the right shoulder less springbars that fit?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

MissoulaGriz said:


> I believe this may be what you're looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job, thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

heyBJK said:


>


Nice. Strap?


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Watchcap said:


> Nice. Strap?


Alpine silicone. They can be found on Amazon.


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

I can't take it, this watch exceeds all expectations. It looks amazing, melts on the wrist and I can't stop staring at it.
Oh, it's also coming in at -1.75 seconds per day measured over a week. Not too shabby.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

MissoulaGriz said:


> I can't take it, this watch exceeds all expectations. It looks amazing, melts on the wrist and I can't stop staring at it.
> Oh, it's also coming in at -1.75 seconds per day measured over a week. Not too shabby.
> 
> View attachment 15870139


I share your sentiments.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Just noticed this on the bezel, I assume it's normal for prizing the bezel off, it's at 12 and 6 exactly the same?


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Yup. That’s what it’s for.


----------



## Kerem (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello, I can buy green one at around 950 usd, what do you think, do I loose money if I want to sell it next year


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

You should buy to wear not to sell.

(Quite a common model, not a special / limited edition)


----------



## PhillySteve (Feb 1, 2014)

Seiko defn has a winner with the Willard X


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Feels like the green really comes alive on a bracelet. Still miffed why this wasn't an option.


----------



## BeguMitchu (May 11, 2021)

Willard is another example of a Seiko watch, who’s design I love, but know it won’t fit on my 6.25 inch wrist.

It’s on the list with the new spb185 and the spb149. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The blue Willard X has left the collection.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

BeguMitchu said:


> Willard is another example of a Seiko watch, who's design I love, but know it won't fit on my 6.25 inch wrist.
> 
> It's on the list with the new spb185 and the spb149.


I was lucky enough to try all 3 in a store and I have a wrist that is about the same size.

The SPB151 is really easy to wear. It has the shortest length between lugs. Moreover, it has almost no lug. It has a pillow case that fits well on the wrist. And we have the crown at 4 o'clock. Clearly the easiest to wear in my opinion. Every day when I see a picture, I wonder if I made the right choice.

I took a SPB207 (like the SPB185) which has a fairly tight fit as well with lugs that fall well on the wrist and the crown at 4. I'm still very happy with it and as soon as I put it on my wrist, it confirms me in my choice. I find it very nice and very typical.

Surprisingly, the one I liked the most in the picture is also the one I liked the least on my wrist: the SPB149. With its crown at 3 o'clock and its lugs a little bit straight, I found that it fell a little less well on the wrist even if the finishing is perfect.


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Back on bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeguMitchu (May 11, 2021)

Thom986 said:


> I was lucky enough to try all 3 in a store and I have a wrist that is about the same size.
> 
> The SPB151 is really easy to wear. It has the shortest length between lugs. Moreover, it has almost no lug. It has a pillow case that fits well on the wrist. And we have the crown at 4 o'clock. Clearly the easiest to wear in my opinion. Every day when I see a picture, I wonder if I made the right choice.
> 
> ...


That's good to know. Maybe I need to make a trip to the seiko boutique to confirm for myself.

It's interesting that the spb151 fit the best. I love seikos cushion style cases but get intimidated by their large case diameters (I understand that the lug 2 lug is shorter though)

Glad to know you're happy with your Spb207. I honestly think it takes a lot of the best design cues of seikos divers and just packages them up in a refined, premium package

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

BeguMitchu said:


> That's good to know. Maybe I need to make a trip to the seiko boutique to confirm for myself.
> 
> It's interesting that the spb151 fit the best. I love seikos cushion style cases but get intimidated by their large case diameters (I understand that the lug 2 lug is shorter though)
> 
> Glad to know you're happy with your Spb207. I honestly think it takes a lot of the best design cues of seikos divers and just packages them up in a refined, premium package


Pics for both SPB 153 and SPB207 :


----------



## BeguMitchu (May 11, 2021)

Thom986 said:


> Pics for both SPB 153 and SPB207 :


Appreciate the photos! Both look really good on your wrist

The case angles and bevels on the 207 are killer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

BeguMitchu said:


> Appreciate the photos! Both look really good on your wrist
> 
> The case angles and bevels on the 207 are killer.


Thanks !

This model is a few mm longer but still very easy to wear.









Pics with bracelet :


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Just happened to be in Franklin Indiana USA


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerem (Jun 25, 2017)

BeguMitchu said:


> Willard is another example of a Seiko watch, who's design I love, but know it won't fit on my 6.25 inch wrist.
> 
> It's on the list with the new spb185 and the spb149.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello, I also have 6.25" wrists and I bought black willard 2 days ago. It fits very nicely.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

BeguMitchu said:


> Willard is another example of a Seiko watch, who's design I love, but know it won't fit on my 6.25 inch wrist.
> 
> It's on the list with the new spb185 and the spb149.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6.25" wrist.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Siung6 (Feb 21, 2020)

Really wish to buy the original bracelet. But for almost 300usd. You can get another turtle. Stuck with some cheap after market bracelet for now.









Some other pict with leather strap.










One of the best looking seiko I owned so far. Love the green.


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Willard doing work this week on a 1,400 acre Outfitter's ranch at the base of the Bob Marshall Wildrness in Montana.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

MissoulaGriz said:


> Willard doing work this week on a 1,400 acre Outfitter's ranch at the base of the Bob Marshall Wildrness in Montana.
> View attachment 15892800


Looks like it's resting to me. (-; Nice watch though!


----------



## eskiserkan (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's been mentioned before but Hillier Jewellers in the UK have the SPB151 for only £855. Lowest I've seen it here in the UK from a high street shop. Discount code WELCOME10









Men's Stainless Steel Captain Willard Automatic Watch SPB151J1


1970 'Captain Willard' Re-Interpretation This watch was popular with American troops in the 1970s, famously worn in the ‘Apocalypse Now’ film by Martin Sheen playing the character Captain Willard and it was the first 'turtle'. A hardwearing, easy-to-read timepiece which looks very different...




www.hillierjewellers.co.uk





And they do PayPal 0% over 4 months if that helps anyone.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Just got mine. Wears so comfortably


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I have the limited edition blue but it looks great in every color. I like the green and the black on the rubber strap, which is so comfortable--the best rubber strap Seiko has ever made by far (comfort-wise).


----------



## Siung6 (Feb 21, 2020)

It's actually a greenish bronze bazel.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

rameezhanslo said:


> View attachment 15905724


The shades of color of this speb153 bezl are really beautiful. Nice pictures.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Got this today, been thru 30 seikos, and this one is the best so far (not counting my tunas)










The designer of this watch have been clever. I remember my olive green fatigues in the Norwegian army, they too did change color from green to brown depending the light.


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Really loving the 153 on a grey Ute (Toxic) NATO.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

Evreytime Is saw this spb153... I ask me if I have make the good choice with the MM200. ^^


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

There's always room for two Seikos!



Thom986 said:


> Evreytime Is saw this spb153... I ask me if I have make the good choice with the MM200. ^^


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

Trying a green Eulit Atlantic Perlon. I'm surprised how short it is. Works for my 6.75" wrist but wouldn't adjust out much bigger.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Watchcap said:


> View attachment 15925403
> 
> Trying a green Eulit Atlantic Perlon. I'm surprised how short it is. Works for my 6.75" wrist but wouldn't adjust out much bigger.


I'm all up for shorter straps for my 6.5-75" wrist, but Eulit straps push the limit!


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

show me your willy (is that allowed?)


----------



## Stu47 (Jun 22, 2020)

Dear Seiko: All I want for Christmas is a solar willard. Surely your elves can do that. Stu


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Luftwaffel said:


> show me your willy (is that allowed?)
> 
> View attachment 15927639


Show me your Willy    that was funny


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Lazy afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Stu47 said:


> Dear Seiko: All I want for Christmas is a solar willard. Surely your elves can do that. Stu


All I want is a orange arnie, but that is a whole other tread 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## Dohcpower81 (Jul 21, 2017)

Any suggestions on what spring bars to get for a new strap for the willard? Heard that need some different type ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Luftwaffel said:


> show me your willy (is that allowed?)
> 
> View attachment 15927639


Looks great with that strap! What brand is it? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

OkiFrog said:


> Looks great with that strap! What brand is it? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a seatbelt deluxe nato from cheapest nato strap. I dont think the sell this any more


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## XZACM102 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

Still looking for the perfect strap. Taking the OD Uncle Seiko for a spin.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## ClassyTiger (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi, looking to buy Spb151j if anyone doesn’t want theirs anymore. Thx


----------



## ClassyTiger (Mar 25, 2013)

heyBJK said:


>


Hi, very nice watch. Can I ask if it's 19mm or 20mm strap? Assume uncle Seiko? Thanks


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

ClassyTiger said:


> Hi, very nice watch. Can I ask if it's 19mm or 20mm strap? Assume uncle Seiko? Thanks


It's a 20mm waffle strap from B&R Bands.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

I've joined the club! My first automatic Seiko arrived last week. SPB237. I was considering the green Willard, but this gray dial is stunning. Love the straps.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

admit-to-im said:


> I've joined the club! My first automatic Seiko arrived last week. SPB237. I was considering the green Willard, but this gray dial is stunning. Love the straps.


Awesome looking Willard!
I have recently bought the SPB239 and love the straps. 
Wouldn't mind picking up one of these too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

74notserpp said:


> Awesome looking Willard!
> I have recently bought the SPB239 and love the straps.
> Wouldn't mind picking up one of these too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. That 239 is killer. Are you able to buy the straps separately at this time? They are the best quality NATO I've come across, hand down.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

admit-to-im said:


> View attachment 15964840
> 
> 
> Thanks. That 239 is killer. Are you able to buy the straps separately at this time? They are the best quality NATO I've come across, hand down.


Not sure about the straps availability separately but yes, they are top notch quality.

The Willard does suit an isofrane/style strap.

I have my 153 on a green Borealis. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

admit-to-im said:


> I've joined the club! My first automatic Seiko arrived last week. SPB237. I was considering the green Willard, but this gray dial is stunning. Love the straps.
> 
> View attachment 15964063
> 
> ...


Wow, that dial looks amazing. I figure I'll get the Willard at some point, but I was planning on getting the classic black one. But this may have changed my mind. Are the hour markers cream colored? How about the numbers on the bezel? What color are those? Is the grey of the dial like a charcoal grey?


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> Wow, that dial looks amazing. I figure I'll get the Willard at some point, but I was planning on getting the classic black one. But this may have changed my mind. Are the hour markers cream colored? How about the numbers on the bezel? What color are those? Is the grey of the dial like a charcoal grey?


Right on! Hard to go wrong with any color.

The indices are a light cream. Definitely not as heavy handed with the faux-tina that other brands or watches use, but definitely not white. Kind of like a light sand.

The numbers on the bezel are gray. I think the bezel is steel and the numbers are a darkish gray.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

If anyone cares at this point, Gnomon has the Seiko rubber strap that goes with the SPB151.

Been out of stock for a long time, now back in stock. For how long?









Seiko Black Rubber Strap for Prospex SBDC101/105/109/111/123 - 20mm Ref. R03E011J0


Original Seiko urethane strap for Prospex SBDC101, SBDC105, SBDC109, SBDC111, SBDC123. In general it can fit any Seiko Prospex or Presage model with a 20mm lug width. It comes on the stainless steel strap keeper and buckle. Lug Width: 20mm Length: 75/135mm




www.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Lake time for some paddle boarding.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Lumed.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

heyBJK said:


>


I really never considered the green variation, but your pics are swaying me......I need to stop looking at them. =)

<* shark >>><


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

thesharkman said:


> I really never considered the green variation, but your pics are swaying me......I need to stop looking at them. =)
> 
> <* shark >>><


Thanks! You can't go wrong no matter what color you choose. It's a really nice watch!


----------



## fransiscus (Aug 29, 2016)

JusteRand said:


> Changing my blue willard with blue tropic strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice match!

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

admit-to-im said:


> I've joined the club! My first automatic Seiko arrived last week. SPB237. I was considering the green Willard, but this gray dial is stunning. Love the straps.
> 
> View attachment 15964063


Man, the real life pics do so much more justice to that dial....
Haven't bought a mechanical watch since the pandemic started but I may have to get this.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Just swapped my green one for the new grey textured dial. Anyone find mods for these guys yet?


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Norm S said:


> Just swapped my green one for the new grey textured dial. Anyone find mods for these guys yet?
> View attachment 15993094


Great watch but you just got it and already considering modifying it?


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

RussMurray said:


> Great watch but you just got it and already considering modifying it?


Well I had the green one since they came out and have always wanted to mod them. Maybe swap a bezel or insert. An acrylic crystal would be great. Nothing crazy haha


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Norm S said:


> Well I had the green one since they came out and have always wanted to mod them. Maybe swap a bezel or insert. An acrylic crystal would be great. Nothing crazy haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're generally going lower quality though? The OG dials have applied indicies whereas all the mods are stamped. This also affects the depth of the lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Michael Day said:


> You're generally going lower quality though? The OG dials have applied indicies whereas all the mods are stamped. This also affects the depth of the lume.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh for sure, it just depends on what you want to do right. I usually only do crystal, hands and bezel swaps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Norm S said:


> Well I had the green one since they came out and have always wanted to mod them. Maybe swap a bezel or insert. An acrylic crystal would be great. Nothing crazy haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get ya and I have a few Seiko mods myself, particularly the SKX007/009 variants. To me, the 6105's and the subsequent re-issues were attractive because of their coin edged bezels which is why I asked. In terms of crystal replacement, I guess some folks prefer acrylic over sapphire but I just don't get it. Rather than modify this latest Seiko model, have you considered of the many Chinese "homage" versions? Many have a Seiko movement but the options to modify them are many.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Having recently acquired an Uncle Seiko in olive drab and worn in on the SPB 153 for a bit, I've reverted to the Borealis strap because I think it's a better match, at least to my eyes anyway. Always nice to have options though


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

I searched WUS and Google and can't come up with a definitive answer, but does anyone know where I can purchase a fitted rubber strap for the Willard? I couldn't find one on on Uncle Seiko or any other reputable seller.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

shelfcompact said:


> Man, the real life pics do so much more justice to that dial....
> Haven't bought a mechanical watch since the pandemic started but I may have to get this.


It's nothing special. I was going to buy one, but I changed my mind when I saw the color of the dial. The color and texture of the dial looks like it's made of cheap cardboard.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Norm S said:


> Just swapped my green one for the new grey textured dial. Anyone find mods for these guys yet?
> View attachment 15993094


Love the gray dial. the texture is definitely more subtle than the stock photos made it out to be.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## massimax (Jan 5, 2015)

Sold an SPB187 to buy this beauty and if I could turn back time&#8230; I'd do it again a million times!!


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

massimax said:


> Sold an SPB187 to buy this beauty and if I could turn back time&#8230; I'd do it again a million times!!
> 
> View attachment 16001093
> 
> View attachment 16001095


Love it. great pics. you did a nice job capturing the dial texture. Depending on the lighting, the texture can either be really muted or pop vividly.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

[


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

153 on my 239 nato

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Starting the Sunday with my newly acquired Willard X!


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey everyone... I've been eyeing the Prospex Willard for several months now, and I just became aware of the new(ish) 44m Willard (SBDX047). It's around 2mm larger than the 151/153 and costs around $2600 on Gnomon. What's the point of this offering? Seems odd to me.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> Hey everyone... I've been eyeing the Prospex Willard for several months now, and I just became aware of the new(ish) 44m Willard (SBDX047). It's around 2mm larger than the 151/153 and costs around $2600 on Gnomon. What's the point of this offering? Seems odd to me.


8L35 movement and better finishing.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> 8L35 movement and better finishing.


Okay, got it. Thanks. A lot of different price points to choose from now. Never a bad thing.


----------



## ominus (Nov 14, 2011)

Have anyone a Picture with the 151 on a beige or khaki Nato Strap?


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm really digging the straps that come with the 237. I am contemplating cutting it to turn it into a single pass but can't quite bring myself to do it just yet. Anyone cut theirs yet?


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

Does this model come with a flat black colored dial? Or is it only available with that grey textured dial? I’m looking for the Willard model that has a flat black dial. Does Seiko make one in the Willard? I like this model, but I don’t care for the textured dial. Do they make this model with a black dial that’s NOT textured?


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

hoss said:


> Does this model come with a flat black colored dial? Or is it only available with that grey textured dial? I'm looking for the Willard model that has a flat black dial. Does Seiko make one in the Willard? I like this model, but I don't care for the textured dial. Do they make this model with a black dial that's NOT textured?


Check the SPB151. It was released along with the green SPB153.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> 8L35 movement and better finishing.


The movement immediately makes it twice the watch.


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

admit-to-im said:


> I'm really digging the straps that come with the 237. I am contemplating cutting it to turn it into a single pass but can't quite bring myself to do it just yet. Anyone cut theirs yet?


I just put mine on a random single pass I have lying around. The new natos are very nice but just so thick so I know what you're feeling

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

beachcomber


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## blinks112 (Jun 26, 2012)

Had my eye on the SPB153 for a while, but was finally pushed to get one when I saw the new dials coming out - I personally have a strong preference for the original.

Everything is mostly lined up, though some of the hour indicators are just _very_ slightly off. On the other hand, the free timegrapher app I downloaded to my phone tells me it's -3 to +1 spd across 4 tests with a beat error of 0.2 to 0.3 ms.

Not a big fan of the black rubber strap with the green dial (needs a bit of color in my eye!) so quickly got a couple of different options to try out.

Below on C&B Desert Tan Supreme Nato (single layer) and green Eulit Perlon Baltic strap. The Nato is actually a bit lighter / more sand colored in person than in the picture.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

blinks112 said:


> Had my eye on the SPB153 for a while, but was finally pushed to get one when I saw the new dials coming out - I personally have a strong preference for the original.
> 
> Everything is mostly lined up, though some of the hour indicators are just _very_ slightly off. On the other hand, the free timegrapher app I downloaded to my phone tells me it's -3 to +1 spd across 4 tests with a beat error of 0.2 to 0.3 ms.
> 
> ...


Great combos... Especially the sand NATO.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

massimax said:


> Sold an SPB187 to buy this beauty and if I could turn back time&#8230; I'd do it again a million times!!
> 
> View attachment 16001093
> 
> View attachment 16001095


Very cool. 
I have to hard disagree with a user who had quoted me saying it liked cheap. The dial is awesome.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Had mine for a year now as of 7/14/21 and has been worn 90% of that time, I like it best on the bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinks112 (Jun 26, 2012)

Spoke too soon on accuracy - when face up, I'm running close to 0 spd, but when on its side it's coming in -15 to -20 spd. Luckily I have a desk job so it'll be face up 90% of the time while I'm typing ?



blinks112 said:


> Had my eye on the SPB153 for a while, but was finally pushed to get one when I saw the new dials coming out - I personally have a strong preference for the original.
> 
> Everything is mostly lined up, though some of the hour indicators are just _very_ slightly off. On the other hand, the free timegrapher app I downloaded to my phone tells me it's -3 to +1 spd across 4 tests with a beat error of 0.2 to 0.3 ms.
> 
> ...


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

blinks112 said:


> Spoke too soon on accuracy - when face up, I'm running close to 0 spd, but when on its side it's coming in -15 to -20 spd. Luckily I have a desk job so it'll be face up 90% of the time while I'm typing ?


You mean that it loses -15 to -20 spd when you're wearing it while walking when the crown is facing downwards as you have your arms down by your side while you're walking? Or do you mean that it loses time only when you take the watch off and place it on its side either crown down or crown up? Which of these are you referring to here?


----------



## blinks112 (Jun 26, 2012)

hoss said:


> You mean that it loses -15 to -20 spd when you're wearing it while walking when the crown is facing downwards as you have your arms down by your side while you're walking? Or do you mean that it loses time only when you take the watch off and place it on its side either crown down or crown up? Which of these are you referring to here?


The latter - I tested it 12, 3, 6, and 9 up with a free phone app timegrapher (called watch accuracy meter) and got -15 to -20 depending on position. The first few days I had only tested it laid flat face up and had averaged close to 0 seconds off. How it actually performs in the real world I honestly haven't checked (didn't set it to the exact second when I first started wearing it) but I think it's lost around 30-45 seconds in a week, so not too bad overall.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

blinks112 said:


> The latter - I tested it 12, 3, 6, and 9 up with a free phone app timegrapher (called watch accuracy meter) and got -15 to -20 depending on position. The first few days I had only tested it laid flat face up and had averaged close to 0 seconds off. How it actually performs in the real world I honestly haven't checked (didn't set it to the exact second when I first started wearing it) but I think it's lost around 30-45 seconds in a week, so not too bad overall.


My SRP777J1 loses between -4" to -7"spd. It loses 0" seconds when I lay it flat with the crystal up while it's on the dresser when I take it off at night. I saw a video on YouTube where someone twirled their SRP777 or SKX back and forth for 10" to 15" seconds in the upside down position with the crystal facing downwards while holding the watch from the band to get it to gain back the seconds that it lost. I tried it with mine and it works! I gain back the seconds that it lost. I usually have my watch between +20" to +60" seconds ahead of the atomic time and allow the watch to get to -5" seconds before I gently twirl wind it back and forth to make it gain back the seconds that it lost. That YouTube video is available somewhere on the Seiko forums here and it shows you the person twirl winding his Seiko diver watch and you can see on the video that in 15" seconds that it gained like +40" seconds. It's a very neat trick and you don't have to unscrew the watch to reset it by using this trick to get your watch to gain back the seconds that it lost.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

The Blue Willard... Perfect Blue























Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> Had mine for a year now as of 7/14/21 and has been worn 90% of that time, I like it best on the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try it on an Erika's Original. I love it on that strap, but I do find it nice to go back to the bracelet. The diver extension however puts a hotspot on my wrist so I just purchased a clasp on Aliexpress to eliminate that.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

CDS said:


>


I haven't kept up with the Willard lineup after I got my blue one. Which one is this?


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)

omgitsspooky said:


> I haven't kept up with the Willard lineup after I got my blue one. Which one is this?


 This is the SBDC143 or SPB239.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Spb151 for me 
[ /url]


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

I just started seeing reviews on the Seiko SLA049 and my goodness is the finish beautiful. But why couldn't they make it the same size as the current Willards??


----------



## ominus (Nov 14, 2011)

SPB151J1


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

picked up the 153....awesome watch. I'll probably swap out the keeper for a rubber one..one of these days.










<* shark >>><


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

thesharkman said:


> picked up the 153....awesome watch. I'll probably swap out the keeper for a rubber one..one of these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful pickup


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

SPB237 is an excellent hiking companion.

(Kenai peninsula, Alaska.)


----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)

Got a great deal on the blue Willard. It was between this and the black one but in the end, this matches my attire better and is visually more interesting imo.


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)

Absolutely loving this so far. Not a bad timekeeper either. -4-5 sec the whole week!


----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)

Hey, yes that’s lovely. Lume looks a little more creamy than it’s predecessors. Definitely more of a vintage vibe here. Well wear


----------



## ominus (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

osnola ibax said:


> Got a great deal on the blue Willard. It was between this and the black one but in the end, this matches my attire better and is visually more interesting imo.
> View attachment 16043850
> 
> View attachment 16043851


I think the blue is the most interesting one, right below the Naomi LE. Black is too boring for me. I gotta try the green someday.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)

omgitsspooky said:


> I think the blue is the most interesting one, right below the Naomi LE. Black is too boring for me. I gotta try the green someday.


That's exactly how I felt. I have 3 black divers already, including an srp777, and even though it would be more faithful to the original, black can get boring.
Also, I think the blue has a real "snowflake" vibe and is a fantastic alternative to a blue bb58 or vintage Tudor snowflake ❄.


----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)

The Willard is my 9th Seiko. I sold and skx, a samurai and I have a modded skx009 which I haven't included.


----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)

Does anyone have any hand alignment issue? My bezel is is good but I noticed the hour hand is off by a minute or two. Probably a little more prominent due to hand shape. It’s the width of an hour marker and so makes it more discernible


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

osnola ibax said:


> The Willard is my 9th Seiko. I sold and skx, a samurai and I have a modded skx009 which I haven't included.
> View attachment 16045793


Great collection. I don't see the "snowflake" in the blue willard though. Is that a SARX or a SARB?


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

osnola ibax said:


> Does anyone have any hand alignment issue? My bezel is is good but I noticed the hour hand is off by a minute or two. Probably a little more prominent due to hand shape. It's the width of an hour marker and so makes it more discernible


Mine is off by a couple minutes. It doesn't bother me, I figure it'll get taken care of when I get it serviced in 15 or 20 years.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Doing a Watch Challenge where I only wear one watch for the month of August. Going strong so far with the Willard. I'm loving it on this Mankey Designs elastic strap.


----------



## osnola ibax (Aug 24, 2018)

omgitsspooky said:


> Great collection. I don't see the "snowflake" in the blue willard though. Is that a SARX or a SARB?


It's a sarx035


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Dog days


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Any angle, any background, any strap, any lighting&#8230;this watch eats it all up.


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Rammus said:


>


nice strap! where's it from?


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

MissoulaGriz said:


> Any angle, any background, any strap, any lighting&#8230;this watch eats it all up.
> View attachment 16053403


Is that a dark grey NATO? What brand? Great shot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Thank you. It's a grey NATO from Ute Straps, which I believe you now purchase from HODINKEE.
They're the best NATO I've found.



OkiFrog said:


> Is that a dark grey NATO? What brand? Great shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

subdiver said:


> View attachment 16045141


What's the reference on this one?

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

Noticed the Willard doesn’t have enough media exposure as its 62Mas sibling


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

JusteRand said:


> Noticed the Willard doesn't have enough media exposure as its 62Mas sibling
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dunno. I think it's about the same. Especially in the Seiko group on Facebook.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

JusteRand said:


> Noticed the Willard doesn't have enough media exposure as its 62Mas sibling
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 62MAS fits the standard 60's divers watch and captures fans across a broader range. I would have bought one if I didn't have a BB58. It's also Sunkist to Oris Divers 65 Longines skinny diver and many others. So, broad fan base. The Willard has a unique look and stands alone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

Michael Day said:


> The 62MAS fits the standard 60's divers watch and captures fans across a broader range. I would have bought one if I didn't have a BB58. It's also Sunkist to Oris Divers 65 Longines skinny diver and many others. So, broad fan base. The Willard has a unique look and stands alone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So, do you think that Willard's design more segmented?
or the reason why BB58 and 62Mas become so popular because they are shared similarity?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

Took the Willard to the beach for the first time. Love this thing.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Norm S said:


> nice strap! where's it from?


I'd like to know where that canvas strap is from, too. I'm trying to find a quality canvas strap and this looks like it may fit the bill.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

JusteRand said:


> So, do you think that Willard's design more segmented?
> or the reason why BB58 and 62Mas become so popular because they are shared similarity?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's likely that if you have several watches already that you have the MAS62 look covered already. While you wouldn't have the Willard covered. The Willard also fits the modern size trend where the standard Turtles at 45mm don't. The Willard being the only reissue I can recall in the watch business that reduced case size rather than increased.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

JRMARTINS said:


> What's the reference on this one?


SLA049


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

JusteRand said:


> Noticed the Willard doesn't have enough media exposure as its 62Mas sibling


Well it's less conventional, for sure. I guess "media exposure" is a factor for some when choosing their watch...


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## M.N.A (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello, 

I'm considering buying a 151 and I have few questions which I would appreciate if you can help me with 

1- Are there any mod parts such as a crown with Lock inscription that mimics the original Willard? I have tried searching the web with no luck. I would appreciate if you can direct me to few references 

2- Should I order the black rubber strap form Uncle Seiko / other suppliers or source an OEM one from the AD? What is the preference among the Seiko community ?

3- With regard to the movement 6R35 its accuracy falls between -15 to +25 seconds, I know that usually this is hard to generalize but from your real life experience what should I expect? And is the movement worth the investment (in terms of reliability and serviceability)

4- Are the new batches continue to suffer from alignment / QC issues, I know of the bezel but are there other issues that I should check before I make a purchase? 

I'm sorry if I am asking too many questions but I'm looking to purchase my 1st Seiko watch and I have a limited knowledge of the brand so thanks in advance !


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. No it’s NOT worth the investment. Buy a Turtle instead for less money.
4. Yes


----------



## M.N.A (Sep 1, 2013)

hoss said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Yes
> 3. No it's NOT worth the investment. Buy a Turtle instead for less money.
> 4. Yes


Can you tell me where I can find mod parts?


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

M.N.A said:


> Can you tell me where I can find mod parts?


Namiko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

M.N.A said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm considering buying a 151 and I have few questions which I would appreciate if you can help me with
> 
> ...


Investment watches don't get mod treatment. It's not high end enough to be an investment anyway. IMO it's better than a Turtle. 
On mine there are no alignment issues. Accuracy, expect anything in range. The black rubber from seiko for this release is very good. Get from AD. If you buy the watch from AD it will have a 5 year warranty. Personally, I think the 153 is much better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M.N.A (Sep 1, 2013)

Michael Day said:


> Investment watches don't get mod treatment. It's not high end enough to be an investment anyway. IMO it's better than a Turtle.
> On mine there are no alignment issues. Accuracy, expect anything in range. The black rubber from seiko for this release is very good. Get from AD. If you buy the watch from AD it will have a 5 year warranty. Personally, I think the 153 is much better.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, so I guess no mods then. Nice color however I already got a hulk so I think 1 green dive watch is enough


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

I find this watch really good and I'm lucky, + 2 seconds a day ?


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

M.N.A said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm considering buying a 151 and I have few questions which I would appreciate if you can help me with
> 
> ...


My answers are above.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

No significant timing deviations observed on my 151. Perhaps I'm lucky but it seems spot on.

I tried the Uncle Seiko and it's OK. It seems a mix of rubber and plastic to me but looks good on it. It is a vast improvement over prior versions of Uncle Seiko rubber straps that I've tried. That said, I got the rubber Seiko strap for the 151 and it is much better. Softer and pliable and visually a treat for the 151. I've been using my watch all summer on the rubber strap.

YMMV.


----------



## highvista (Feb 19, 2008)

I received a SPB151 a couple weeks ago and it's been running about 3 spd fast when worn. It's very consistent, so I'm able to slow it down or speed it up a few seconds at night while it's off-wrist, depending on position, so it's always nearly spot-on.

Alignment of the bezel and hands, as well as the date positioning, are also on the mark. And I really enjoy having the lug holes, which makes swapping straps easy. I'm used to the 6309 case and always struggle to get straps off and on. I prefer straps to the bracelet it came with and have swapped between the Uncle Seiko waffle and chocolate bar straps...both are very nice on it.

I'm trying to resist buying the Seiko rubber strap that comes with the SPB153. It seems a bit expensive right now and I'm hoping it comes down in price eventually.


----------



## M.N.A (Sep 1, 2013)

omgitsspooky said:


> My answers are above.


Thank you much appreciated


----------



## M.N.A (Sep 1, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> No significant timing deviations observed on my 151. Perhaps I'm lucky but it seems spot on.
> 
> I tried the Uncle Seiko and it's OK. It seems a mix of rubber and plastic to me but looks good on it. It is a vast improvement over prior versions of Uncle Seiko rubber straps that I've tried. That said, I got the rubber Seiko strap for the 151 and it is much better. Softer and pliable and visually a treat for the 151. I've been using my watch all summer on the rubber strap.
> 
> YMMV.


Thanks

Can you tell what is the reference number for Seiko black strap


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

M.N.A said:


> Thanks
> 
> Can you tell what is the reference number for Seiko black strap


*R03E011J0*









Seiko Black Rubber Strap for Prospex SBDC101/105/109/111/123 - 20mm Ref. R03E011J0


Original Seiko urethane strap for Prospex SBDC101, SBDC105, SBDC109, SBDC111, SBDC123. In general it can fit any Seiko Prospex or Presage model with a 20mm lug width. It comes on the stainless steel strap keeper and buckle. Lug Width: 20mm Length: 75/135mm




www.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## Fandango22 (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

JusteRand said:


> So, do you think that Willard's design more segmented?
> or the reason why BB58 and 62Mas become so popular because they are shared similarity?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me it's a matter of the 62mas is such a classic dive watch no one can say no to it. It's like glenlivet whiskey to me, I always gift it because it's inoffensive haha. While the Willard design is adherently more crazy so not as many people have it.


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Rammus said:


>


That's the worst alignment problem I've seen yet!


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

?


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

My alignment is similar to this shot above. It’s about 1/4 off in either direction. That’s the only “issue” with my 153 but I’ve also got a 16710 GMT Rolex that is the same way so I don’t get too hung up about it.
The hour hand lines up perfectly on the hour and it’s within spec on SPD.
I highly recommend the Seiko rubber strap on this. It’s incredibly soft and wears exceptionally well.


----------



## emerlin (Feb 18, 2012)

I have been thinking about this - 151 probably - for a bit now. I am a huge fan of the original 6105-8110 and was fortunate to pick up a couple a number of years ago before pricing got out of hand escalated. I do wear them occasionally and enjoy the size, fit, etc... just a well proportioned watch for me.

If you had both would you wear both? As I type this I know this is a dumb question.... I am trying to justify getting a 151 in reality. I just want it to be a fit for me along with the others I have. Thanks in advance for and head fixing advice.....


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

I wear my 153 everyday as my go anywhere, do anything watch. I put it on my wrist and get on with whatever I’m doing and don’t worry about taking it off.
If I had a 6105 I’d more than likely have it serviced with new seals, etc. so that I could also take it wherever I wanted but I’d be more careful with it due to its value. 
I say grab the 151 and enjoy the heck out of it…without worry.


----------



## emerlin (Feb 18, 2012)

MissoulaGriz said:


> I wear my 153 everyday as my go anywhere, do anything watch. I put it on my wrist and get on with whatever I'm doing and don't worry about taking it off.
> If I had a 6105 I'd more than likely have it serviced with new seals, etc. so that I could also take it wherever I wanted but I'd be more careful with it due to its value.
> I say grab the 151 and enjoy the heck out of it&#8230;without worry.


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

My SPB183 (limited edition blue) has become my everyday wear to the point where I am selling a bunch of other Seikos and various micro brands. This is everything I want in a sports piece.


----------



## Mac747 (Aug 23, 2021)

Hi everyone, first post here. After checking out 109 pages on this thread. I purchased SPB151J. Just received today, so pleased with the aligned bezel.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Mac747 said:


> Hi everyone, first post here. After checking out 109 pages on this thread. I purchased SPB151J. Just received today, so pleased with the aligned bezel.
> View attachment 16076238
> 
> View attachment 16076239


Congrats and welcome aboard the Willard X train and to the forum! I've had mine for over a year and worn for 90% of that time, it's a great and comfortable wearing watch.


----------



## emerlin (Feb 18, 2012)

Does anyone have a 151 and a SPB237 to show a side by side photo(s)? Trying to decide between the two. Thanks!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Today...


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

emerlin said:


> I have been thinking about this - 151 probably - for a bit now. I am a huge fan of the original 6105-8110 and was fortunate to pick up a couple a number of years ago before pricing got out of hand escalated. I do wear them occasionally and enjoy the size, fit, etc... just a well proportioned watch for me.
> 
> If you had both would you wear both? As I type this I know this is a dumb question.... I am trying to justify getting a 151 in reality. I just want it to be a fit for me along with the others I have. Thanks in advance for and head fixing advice.....


just buy it...lol. you know you want to and yes, you'd wear it...........a lot! I have 6105s as well as the 033 and 153 and wear them all without abandon. you need that one that you don't mind getting beat up, right? =)

<* shark >>><


----------



## emerlin (Feb 18, 2012)

thesharkman said:


> just buy it...lol. you know you want to and yes, you'd wear it...........a lot! I have 6105s as well as the 033 and 153 and wear them all without abandon. you need that one that you don't mind getting beat up, right? =)
> 
> <* shark >>><


LOL thanks - you are probably right. Wearing one without "abandon" would feel pretty good. When I have one of the 6105s on I am always a little too aware of it. Not sure I could get there with an 033 however. You are a braver man than I!


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Spb237 while fishing the Upper Kenai River.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

is the SEIKO logo on the clasp of the 151 bracelet etched? it surely doesn't look like it in photos. Thanks.....

<* shark >>><


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Does anyone make a ceramic insert that looks appropriate for these?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

admit-to-im said:


> View attachment 15974913
> 
> 
> Lumed.


I think that's the best dial. I just wish it came on a bracelet.


----------



## Mac747 (Aug 23, 2021)

Weekend with the Willard.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Robotaz said:


> I think that's the best dial. I just wish it came on a bracelet.


I'm not much for bracelets so it doesn't bother me. I would like to see a fitted rubber strap be released from Uncle Seiko or something similar.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Ctaranti (May 10, 2008)

New acquisition - love it!


----------



## spooneb (Aug 8, 2021)

I joined the family today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekas (Mar 6, 2020)

Sambation said:


> There you are, gotta love instagram
> 
> View attachment 15346520
> 
> ...


Amazing what bezel inserts can do for a watch


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## M.N.A (Sep 1, 2013)

I joined too last Sunday  my first Seiko watch !


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

M.N.A said:


> I joined too last Sunday  my first Seiko watch !
> 
> View attachment 16093429


Interesting first Seiko. What brought you into the fold?


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

emerlin said:


> Does anyone have a 151 and a SPB237 to show a side by side photo(s)? Trying to decide between the two. Thanks!


Indeed!









Aside from the blue lume vs green, do you see the other key difference ?


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

SeikosandSwiss said:


> Indeed!
> View attachment 16096024
> 
> 
> ...


Both of these look great. My preference is usually the classic black dial, but the grey and cream look so nice. And yes, I see the lume at 3 on the left.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## M.N.A (Sep 1, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Interesting first Seiko. What brought you into the fold?


The case design and the overall looks, it also wears nicely on the rest, its rich history and all this for $ 950 new from the AD, it was no brainer.

I really love it, I don't seem to have any alignment issues and it is keeping good time +7seconds a day, I might regulate it to make it more accurate.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

M.N.A said:


> The case design and the overall looks, it also wears nicely on the rest, its rich history and all this for $ 950 new from the AD, it was no brainer.
> 
> I really love it, I don't seem to have any alignment issues and it is keeping good time +7seconds a day, I might regulate it to make it more accurate.


You can probably get what you're looking for on timekeeping by playing with how it sits overnight. Check into it before you crack it open. Most Seikos have considerable variance due to position and you can use it to your advantage.


----------



## emerlin (Feb 18, 2012)

SeikosandSwiss said:


> Indeed!
> View attachment 16096024
> 
> 
> ...





SeikosandSwiss said:


> Indeed!
> View attachment 16096024
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very very much for doing this!!


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

SeikosandSwiss said:


> Indeed!
> View attachment 16096024
> 
> 
> ...


yes, the lume spot at 3 o'clock =)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Mr Quint (Jul 4, 2016)

A gift from my wife last weekend after I landed a promotion at work. I love it. I also found out last weekend that the original version is also worn by Richard Harris in the movie The Wild Geese, I've called mine The Seiko Rafer. 😁


----------



## kenli (Jul 14, 2021)

On a Hodinkee strap


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mr Quint said:


> A gift from my wife last weekend after I landed a promotion at work. I love it. I also found out last weekend that the original version is also worn by Richard Harris in the movie The Wild Geese, I've called mine The Seiko Rafer.


Wow, dream wife!

But let's be honest here. You chose the watch, right? No wife is perfect, which is what she'd have to be to buy you a watch and it's a Willard.


----------



## Mr Quint (Jul 4, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Wow, dream wife!
> 
> But let's be honest here. You chose the watch, right? No wife is perfect, which is what she'd have to be to buy you a watch and it's a Willard.


I think my face pressed up against the shop window Might have been the giveaway.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mr Quint said:


> I think my face pressed up against the shop window Might have been the giveaway.


Haha! It all makes sense, but she is still very awesome.

And congratulations on your promotion. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## Mr Quint (Jul 4, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Haha! It all makes sense, but she is still very awesome.
> 
> And congratulations on your promotion. Enjoy the moment.


Thank you very much.


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

Not sure blue is the right color for a strap on this one.


----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

Love the textured dial


----------



## DutchElite (Mar 5, 2019)

Have someone did a kermit already?

Is it possible to buy a green insert? Want to mod it to the 151 to create a kermit


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

Love this watch on the Uncle Seiko GL831. I do find myself wishing I had a bracelet option, though - but the aftermarket price on the Seiko OEM is pretty steep. Has anyone tried the Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice option? It's newish - just released in the last month or so. I know BOR aficionados exist across the board so I figure, if you're into BOR's then it's likely a no brainier. Personally, I prefer an all brushed "Oyster" style myself (similar to the OEM) ... so yeah, just looking for user opinions - and yes (!) owner opinions on the OEM supplied with the SPB151 are welcome as well. Thanks in advance, all ...


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

One my favorite Seikos the SBDC111 JDM









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

heyBJK said:


>


By far my favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

soufiane said:


> By far my favorite
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that green. I still haven't seen it in person. But I know I won't be disappointed.


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

omgitsspooky said:


> Love that green. I still haven't seen it in person. But I know I won't be disappointed.


You would absolutely love it here just took this one for you









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

soufiane said:


> You would absolutely love it here just took this one for you
> View attachment 16105431
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's my blue, indoors lol


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

jskane said:


> Love this watch on the Uncle Seiko GL831. I do find myself wishing I had a bracelet option, though - but the aftermarket price on the Seiko OEM is pretty steep. Has anyone tried the Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice option? It's newish - just released in the last month or so. I know BOR aficionados exist across the board so I figure, if you're into BOR's then it's likely a no brainier. Personally, I prefer an all brushed "Oyster" style myself (similar to the OEM) ... so yeah, just looking for user opinions - and yes (!) owner opinions on the OEM supplied with the SPB151 are welcome as well. Thanks in advance, all ...
> 
> View attachment 16105372


I picked up an oem bracelet and I don't regret it for one second. Yes, it wasn't cheap ($219), but the watch wears a lot better on the bracelet for me.

<* shark >>><


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

jskane said:


> Love this watch on the Uncle Seiko GL831. I do find myself wishing I had a bracelet option, though - but the aftermarket price on the Seiko OEM is pretty steep. Has anyone tried the Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice option? It's newish - just released in the last month or so. I know BOR aficionados exist across the board so I figure, if you're into BOR's then it's likely a no brainier. Personally, I prefer an all brushed "Oyster" style myself (similar to the OEM) ... so yeah, just looking for user opinions - and yes (!) owner opinions on the OEM supplied with the SPB151 are welcome as well. Thanks in advance, all ...
> 
> View attachment 16105372


I have the uncle seiko BoR on the Longines Legend Diver and it's super comfortable. Yes you will be able to tell it's cheaper obviously and the clasp isn't that great, but it looks and wears great!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IG-Watchkin (Sep 9, 2021)

For those who would be interested to see what's Uncle Seiko bor looks like on the Willard


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

IG-Watchkin said:


> For those who would be interested to see what's Uncle Seiko bor looks like on the Willard
> View attachment 16109539
> View attachment 16109540


Très sympa. Une photo au poignet est-elle possible? Et il y a des frais de douane/import à prévoir en Europe?


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

My first non-Doxa watch. Quiet intersting: the look is great and the wear is perfect. Still struggle a little bit with the bracelet (altough it is of very good quality but much too long).


----------



## Mr Quint (Jul 4, 2016)

Good day all, I just love my Seiko Willard (Rafer).


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi everyone, fantastic photos so far!

Is there a difference between the regular green SPB237J1 and the JDM version SBDC111?


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Hi everyone, fantastic photos so far!
> 
> Is there a difference between the regular green SPB237J1 and the JDM version SBDC111?


No. None. I'm pretty sure all Seiko's have a copy with a Japan only reference number. Watch is the same and made in same locations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Michael Day said:


> No. None. I'm pretty sure all Seiko's have a copy with a Japan only reference number. Watch is the same and made in same locations.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you for the speedy reply!


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> You can probably get what you're looking for on timekeeping by playing with how it sits overnight. Check into it before you crack it open. Most Seikos have considerable variance due to position and you can use it to your advantage.


Why do you mean by that? Is there a better way to let a Seiko sits at night to keep the time better?


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Although I know it's the reflection and shading, I was thinking that black and grey bezel on the Willard would look awesome.


----------



## IG-Watchkin (Sep 9, 2021)

JIFB said:


> Très sympa. Une photo au poignet est-elle possible? Et il y a des frais de douane/import à prévoir en Europe?


Je n'ai rien eu à payer, mais je suppose que ça doit être aléatoire ??

Et voici quelques photos au poignet :
























(Il faudrait que je dépoussière ce miroir ?)


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Love this watch...

I'm a bit disappointed with the keepers on the NATO straps, but at least they are of hight quality.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)




----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

acadian said:


> View attachment 16121469


Are those custom made SAK scales?


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

JIFB said:


> Why do you mean by that? Is there a better way to let a Seiko sits at night to keep the time better?


Most watches in these price brackets will run differently depending on how it sits at night. Crown up, crown down etc will impact the movement accuracy off the wrist. 
The phenomenon that causes this is called gravity.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

IG-Watchkin said:


> Je n'ai rien eu à payer, mais je suppose que ça doit être aléatoire 🤷🏻
> 
> Et voici quelques photos au poignet :
> 
> ...


Un tout grand merci pour les photos et l'info sur les (non-)frais de douane.
En tout cas, le rendu de ce bracelet est vraiment intéressant/super probant.
Je vais peut-être me laisser tenter à terme (bien que je sois plutôt un amateur de bracelets silicone).


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Hi All

I have on order the Green SPB153 , any members on here have the bracelet M197113H0 which is fitted on the SPB151 that they would like to trade, swop, sell .,with the new rubber strap on my watch
Regards


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Are those custom made SAK scales?


yes they are. look up Taschenmesser on Etsy


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

trameline said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have on order the Green SPB153 , any members on here have the bracelet M197113H0 which is fitted on the SPB151 that they would like to trade, swop, sell .,with the new rubber strap on my watch
> Regards


Watch received today, was repackaged and returned for a refund, alignment issues, also the long part of the rubber strap was at least 3mm short within the lugs , showing the spring bar .


----------



## Mr Quint (Jul 4, 2016)

trameline said:


> Watch received today, was repackaged and returned for a refund, alignment issues, also the long part of the rubber strap was at least 3mm short within the lugs , showing the spring bar .


Gutted for you. Try getting to a shop that stocks them, that's what I did so I could check everything before purchasing.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

acadian said:


> Love this watch...
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed with the keepers on the NATO straps, but at least they are of hight quality.
> 
> View attachment 16120823


That dial is beautiful, your pic is going to cost me money!

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

jswing said:


> That dial is beautiful, your pic is going to cost me money!
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


HAHAHAHA...no, don't do it! You know it won't last long in the stable or will it? =)

<* shark >>><


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

thesharkman said:


> HAHAHAHA...no, don't do it! You know it won't last long in the stable or will it? =)
> 
> <* shark >>><


Every one is a keeper when I buy it.-)


----------



## IG-Watchkin (Sep 9, 2021)

JIFB said:


> Un tout grand merci pour les photos et l'info sur les (non-)frais de douane.
> En tout cas, le rendu de ce bracelet est vraiment intéressant/super probant.
> Je vais peut-être me laisser tenter à terme (bien que je sois plutôt un amateur de bracelets silicone).


Ah... Je mets à jour mon commentaire... 😅


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

trameline said:


> Watch received today, was repackaged and returned for a refund, alignment issues, also the long part of the rubber strap was at least 3mm short within the lugs , showing the spring bar .


What a shame. Any pictures of the issues?


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

konners said:


> What a shame. Any pictures of the issues?


Sorry no pictures, it was repackaged and back at the Post Office in 1hr


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

websturr said:


> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Where'd you get the bracelet?


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi all,

I don't know if this has been discussed yet or not (haven't had time to wade through the past 50 pages of this thread) but I just got a brand new SPB151J1 and noticed that there is now a lume pip next to the date at 3:00 (just like in the SPB237). I was a bit freaked out at first, but then I checked Seiko's website and it shows it there:









Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





I came across something similar for a different Seiko watch that now has that lume pip at 3:00 and there was speculation that it was due to updates in the ISO certification. Any thoughts?


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

websturr said:


> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk





schumway said:


> Where'd you get the bracelet?


From here lol


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Aquifer_Pro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know if this has been discussed yet or not (haven't had time to wade through the past 50 pages of this thread) but I just got a brand new SPB151J1 and noticed that there is now a lume pip next to the date at 3:00 (just like in the SPB237). I was a bit freaked out at first, but then I checked Seiko's website and it shows it there:
> 
> ...


The newest ISO certification requires ALL indices to be lumed. I remember reading this about 18 months ago. Not 100% sure though. 

The 153 also now has. My own 3 month old 153 does not. 









Pro









I have a Seamaster and notice that the date apature at 6 also has a small lume. 









I guess now the Willard should be referred to as Mark I and Mark II.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Aquifer_Pro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know if this has been discussed yet or not (haven't had time to wade through the past 50 pages of this thread) but I just got a brand new SPB151J1 and noticed that there is now a lume pip next to the date at 3:00 (just like in the SPB237). I was a bit freaked out at first, but then I checked Seiko's website and it shows it there:
> 
> ...


There was much discussion on WUS about Seiko adding the lume pip at 3 o'clock, particularly in the thread about the new 62MAS (SPB14x). Many people found it ugly and were very upset. Others didn't mind. The consensus is that the change was to comply with the most recent ISO standard for dive watches.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Michael Day said:


> The newest ISO certification requires ALL indices to be lumed. I remember reading this about 18 months ago. Not 100% sure though.
> 
> The 153 also now has. My own 3 month old 153 does not.
> 
> ...


Your Omega's 6:00 lume plot doesn't cover the minute track, so IMO it's less objectionable.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

jswing said:


> Your Omega's 6:00 lume plot doesn't cover the minute track, so IMO it's less objectionable.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Yes. But one watch was designed this way while the other was an afterthought. I'd be trying to buy a Mark I Willard target than a Mark II. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

schumway said:


> There was much discussion on WUS about Seiko adding the lume pip at 3 o'clock, particularly in the thread about the new 62MAS (SPB14x). Many people found it ugly and were very upset. Others didn't mind. The consensus is that the change was to comply with the most recent ISO standard for dive watches.


Yeah the ISO change makes sense. I don't find it too bad or objectionable, although I think if I had a choice I would probably prefer it to not have the 3:00 lume addition. Anyway I can live with it since it really isn't all that obvious (and it'll probably make it easier to read in pitch dark at first glance).


----------



## Jang (Oct 13, 2021)

yo that's so cool!
can I know the information of that jubilee band?


----------



## Jang (Oct 13, 2021)

ck13 said:


> On a sunny saturday morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ck13 said:


> On a sunny saturday morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo that's so cool can I know information of that jubilee band?


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## I expedite (Sep 8, 2021)

Rammus said:


>


I don't know how you got a sasquatch to stand still while you put a watch on his wrist but BRAVO!!! It really is a nice-looking watch.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Seiko 6105 Divers From An Alternate Timeline


Durable watches for divers in icy conditions




www.hodinkee.com





Kinda like these.


----------



## 0-60 (Sep 10, 2019)

ck13 said:


> On a sunny saturday morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! Where did you buy the jubilee bracelet from?


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I expedite said:


> I don't know how you got a sasquatch to stand still while you put a watch on his wrist but BRAVO!!! It really is a nice-looking watch.


24 posts and you're already trolling people! Nice start to your forum life bud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Cover Drive said:


> Seiko 6105 Divers From An Alternate Timeline
> 
> 
> Durable watches for divers in icy conditions
> ...


Yep, those 3 ones are just extra magnificients !
... But US market only, that is too bad for european customers.


----------



## 0-60 (Sep 10, 2019)

Dont know if anyone posted this hear yet.....









Seiko SPB151 Captain Willard Lumed Sapphire Bezel Insert- Black


Seiko SPB151 Captain Willard Lumed Sapphire Bezel Insert- Black Fits: SPB151/SBDC109 ,SPB153/SBDC111 and SPB183/SPBC123 Will NOT Fit the SBDX031 and SLA033 Models. Add a touch of class along with scratch resistance and SUPER-LUME to your Seiko diver with a custom made fully lumed sapphire...



lcbistore.com





Thinking of getting this lumed bezel insert


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi folks, just putting this question out there as I can’t make my mind up:
The 151, the 153 or the 183?

Your thoughts would be very much welcome.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Cover Drive said:


> Hi folks, just putting this question out there as I can’t make my mind up:
> The 151, the 153 or the 183?
> 
> Your thoughts would be very much welcome.


2021 the year of the green watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

0-60 said:


> Dont know if anyone posted this hear yet.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are darn cool......!

<* shark >>><


----------



## Atebit (Feb 16, 2014)

Just got my BNIB 151 on the original bracelet from a private seller last week. Put a black tropic strap on it. They’re going to make me a Major for this!


----------



## 0-60 (Sep 10, 2019)

thesharkman said:


> Those are darn cool......!
> 
> <* shark >>><


yeah i am going to order one sooner or later.


----------



## minchoi (Oct 9, 2016)

Does anyone feel the metal keeper loop of the OEM rubber band is annoying and painful? I wonder if there is a rubber keeper we can buy.


----------



## minchoi (Oct 9, 2016)

JusteRand said:


> Changing my blue willard with blue tropic strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap? If it is a Genuine tropic from Synchron, do the holes fit the fat spring bars of the watch?


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

minchoi said:


> Does anyone feel the metal keeper loop of the OEM rubber band is annoying and painful? I wonder if there is a rubber keeper we can buy.


Uncle Seiko has some rubber keepers.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

This blue LE has become my daily wear. It keeps the best time of any Seiko I have owned and the finishing is great.


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

Entering the concrete jungle


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

A month ago I was at an AD in Eastern Pennsylvania to get a bracelet sized on a newly acquired Yema MN. While waiting I saw a nice looking Seiko (king turtle PADI). I had never considered a Seiko in the past. Besides the French Yema, all my other watches were Swiss made automatics including 2 Tudor Black Bays, Rolex Air-King, Omega Planet Ocean 2500, CWC Mk II RN, Marathon GSAR, and several others. I’m in my 60’s and have been into watches since my 20’s.
I liked the King Turtle so much that I purchased 2 in one week. I was so impressed with them that I jumped onto the Seiko forum here at WUS and in short order I became obsessed with the Willard. I then paid a visit to Brent Miller jewelers in Lancaster to check out their Seiko lineup as I had seen them represented here in the forums. I brought my Black Bay Blue with box and papers with me in case they were interested in a trade. I rarely wore the blue one and couldn’t justify keeping it. Brent Miller had a great selection, and they in fact took the Tudor in trade. I ended up leaving with the SPB151 that day, and returned later in the week and picked up the SPB153, and a SRPE99 PADI for good measure.
For the past month I’ve worn the 2 Willard’s nearly non stop. I absolutely love the watches, and I believe they are some of the best bang for the buck in the watch business. By the way I put the 153 on a black original Tropic rubber strap. Super comfortable and looks the business.
This was my longest post ever, but I wanted to let you know my journey to this excellent brand. I’m 100% satisfied as a new member to the brand.
Big thanks to David and everyone at Brent Miller.
I don’t have pictures to post because I’m kind of an old dinosaur and don’t know how to do that. Maybe some day.


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

By the way, the photos on this thread are superb. Good job everyon.
Sincerely, Edgar


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Still image of Martin Sheen as Captain Willard from the film APOCALYPSE NOW:


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

The captain says “good morning” to all you crazy watch freaks, myself included. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

els4 said:


> A month ago I was at an AD in Eastern Pennsylvania to get a bracelet sized on a newly acquired Yema MN. While waiting I saw a nice looking Seiko (king turtle PADI). I had never considered a Seiko in the past. Besides the French Yema, all my other watches were Swiss made automatics including 2 Tudor Black Bays, Rolex Air-King, Omega Planet Ocean 2500, CWC Mk II RN, Marathon GSAR, and several others. I’m in my 60’s and have been into watches since my 20’s.
> I liked the King Turtle so much that I purchased 2 in one week. I was so impressed with them that I jumped onto the Seiko forum here at WUS and in short order I became obsessed with the Willard. I then paid a visit to Brent Miller jewelers in Lancaster to check out their Seiko lineup as I had seen them represented here in the forums. I brought my Black Bay Blue with box and papers with me in case they were interested in a trade. I rarely wore the blue one and couldn’t justify keeping it. Brent Miller had a great selection, and they in fact took the Tudor in trade. I ended up leaving with the SPB151 that day, and returned later in the week and picked up the SPB153, and a SRPE99 PADI for good measure.
> For the past month I’ve worn the 2 Willard’s nearly non stop. I absolutely love the watches, and I believe they are some of the best bang for the buck in the watch business. By the way I put the 153 on a black original Tropic rubber strap. Super comfortable and looks the business.
> This was my longest post ever, but I wanted to let you know my journey to this excellent brand. I’m 100% satisfied as a new member to the brand.
> ...


Glad you are happy with them all and sorry I missed you personally! Glad to hear David took great care of you though!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Picked up the watch and the mesh from two members here and I have to say I am blown away. Most comfortable dive watch ever, especially on the mesh (sheds quite some weight with this in comparison to the standard bracelet):
Quick and dirty shot after a friend just brought it down here to Nicaragua a bit before midnight:


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Another day at the office:


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Congratulations to the new owners 
Mine


----------



## Rickytylerson (Sep 19, 2020)

recently got used via watchrecon. Now I’ve got an skx007,srpe93 turtle, and now the Willard. I feel like I should sell the turtle or the skx. Or maybe I should keep all 3


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Keep all three…you’d just end up rebuying the ones you sold sooner or later. 
Great looking SPB!


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Rickytylerson said:


> View attachment 16249656
> 
> recently got used via watchrecon. Now I’ve got an skx007,srpe93 turtle, and now the Willard. I feel like I should sell the turtle or the skx. Or maybe I should keep all 3


Would love to see the whole family lined up.
Great 3 pieces


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

My 3 (the ‘trinity’) lined up.. L-R: SKX007, SRP777, SPB183


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Total strap and bracelet monster:


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Rickytylerson (Sep 19, 2020)

As requested


----------



## skinnfell (Jun 5, 2018)

MARINEMASTER AND TURTLE HAD A BABY. And the result was ....Willard? Got my lightly used SPB151 in the mail today. Generally, very impressed with the finishing quality and wearing comfort. It has the vintage vibe while still having modern specs. Not too much luxury so that I would be afraid to take out and about (looking at you, MM!) Also I am happy to recieve a Mark 1 dial, as I belong to the club who wants as clean a dial as possible. Cheers from Norway!








And a family photo:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Rickytylerson said:


> As requested


When compared side by side I can see now why I prefer the case of the turtle to the WillardX. The Willard has more of an oblong look whilst the turtle is more rounded and aesthetically more pleasing. At least to me.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Siung6 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

heyBJK said:


>


What strap is that? Looks great.


----------



## 0-60 (Sep 10, 2019)

Uncle Seiko has released two styles of bracelets recently and there are more to come.....









Willard Diver


Watch bracelets and straps you can trust.




www.uncleseiko.com





I will be ordering the Jubilee one today.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Terry Lennox said:


> What strap is that? Looks great.


Thanks! It's canvas from Helm Watches. They're 3.0mm thick, but very comfortable.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

heyBJK said:


> Thanks! It's canvas from Helm Watches. They're 3.0mm thick, but very comfortable.


Excellent find. Is it the khaki or the green?


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)

After one year of pondering, I did join the bunch with Mk 1 dial.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Terry Lennox said:


> Excellent find. Is it the khaki or the green?


The one in the photo is green, but I also have khaki and gray. The straps are available from Amazon if you don't wish to order directly from Helm who are located overseas, I believe. Just a couple of notes - there are buckle options and you can choose a buckle if you order from Helm. If you order from Amazon you don't get to choose and some of the buckles are quite large. I changed out a couple of mine for smaller ones. The straps do not taper so the buckle width is the same as the strap width. Also, the straps don't work well with all watches. If there isn't enough space between the spring bars and the case end, the strap will rub. Helm, for example, does not recommend using the canvas on their Komodo model because of that. It hasn't been an issue on the Willard. I have used these straps with curved spring bars on other watches and eliminated the issue.


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Ursi dog faithful pal timeless companion.


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Rickytylerson said:


> As requested


Keep all three. Mine are PADI TURTLE 007 and Willard


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

l'orologio said:


>


Which beads of rice bracelet is that? Uncle Seiko? What do you think of it? How's the clasp... (tempted to get a BoR for my Willard Ice Diver).


----------



## Watchcap (Feb 13, 2006)

0-60 said:


> Uncle Seiko has released two styles of bracelets recently and there are more to come.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the pics they don't seem to match well, color-wise. Anyone received one yet?


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)

John Price said:


> Which beads of rice bracelet is that? Uncle Seiko? What do you think of it? How's the clasp... (tempted to get a BoR for my Willard Ice Diver).


Yes, it is the Uncle Seiko BOR. I really like it, it's very comfortable without any sharp edges.
Concerning the clasp, I cannot tell you much, because I directly replaced it with a Seiko MM300 clasp.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Donerix said:


> View attachment 16307542
> 
> 
> View attachment 16307543


That bracelet looks fantastic my friend!


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Cover Drive said:


> That bracelet looks fantastic my friend!


Thank you. Here is a better picture of it. Great value at $35


----------



## McMikeCruz (Sep 8, 2021)

Hello 👋


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

McMikeCruz said:


> Hello


Nice pair! That’s a good look at the difference in case shape, particularly crown guards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

McMikeCruz said:


> Hello 👋


The right one looks better


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

I love this watch.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

I have an SPB143 but kinda lusting after a Willard. Is the wrist experience much different? Does the Willard wear bigger? Smaller?


----------



## Dohcpower81 (Jul 21, 2017)

Does any bracelet from Uncleseiko come with screws instead of pins for removing links?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

msig81 said:


> I have an SPB143 but kinda lusting after a Willard. Is the wrist experience much different? Does the Willard wear bigger? Smaller?


It wears bigger than SPB143 in my experience


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Reporting for duty, and a little less dangerous than a 'cruise' up the Mekong


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Well I pulled the trigger. Incoming SPB151 to me!!!!! I’ve been a good boy, I deserve it.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

msig81 said:


> Well I pulled the trigger. Incoming SPB151 to me!!!!! I’ve been a good boy, I deserve it.


Enjoy it my friend. Looking forward to seeing a pic of it.


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

msig81 said:


> Well I pulled the trigger. Incoming SPB151 to me!!!!! I’ve been a good boy, I deserve it.


I have two watches on my list for this year. One of them is the 151. Congrats!


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

In


msig81 said:


> I have an SPB143 but kinda lusting after a Willard. Is the wrist experience much different? Does the Willard wear bigger? Smaller?


The Williard wore smaller when I tried the two on. I have pretty small wrists and the Williard was the better fit for myself. It really needs to be tried on. It’s designed very nicely and just sort of melts into the wrist. It feels lovely on the wrist.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Watch_Dude_410 said:


> In
> 
> The Williard wore smaller when I tried the two on. I have pretty small wrists and the Williard was the better fit for myself. It really needs to be tried on. It’s designed very nicely and just sort of melts into the wrist. It feels lovely on the wrist.


I’m salivating. What’s the other one on your list?


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

msig81 said:


> I’m salivating. What’s the other one on your list?


The other is a Speedy reduced.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Watch_Dude_410 said:


> The other is a Speedy reduced.


Nice. When did they stop producing that? Like early 00s?


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

msig81 said:


> Nice. When did they stop producing that? Like early 00s?


I’m not completely sure but I believe it was somewhere around there.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Watch_Dude_410 said:


> I’m not completely sure but I believe it was somewhere around there.


It was perfect size


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Michael Day said:


> No. None. I'm pretty sure all Seiko's have a copy with a Japan only reference number. Watch is the same and made in same locations.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes the Diashield is in the SBDC111 only 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

I'm currently hunting for a 151 without the 3 o'clock lum and hoping to join you guys very soon.


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)

Sorry for the old picture ...


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Not worn often enough , but today's the day.


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

Is that the 151 or 153. It looks like the 151 but then I see hints of green.



CPRwatch said:


> Not worn often enough , but today's the day.
> View attachment 16339773
> 
> View attachment 16339771
> ...





CPRwatch said:


> Not worn often enough , but today's the day.
> View attachment 16339773
> 
> View attachment 16339771
> ...


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

l'orologio said:


>


Love it. What bracelet is this?


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)

, this is an AliExpress shark mesh for an astonishing low price.
The problem is, that I purchased it over one year ago.
The link is this:








13.04US $ 31% OFF|18mm 20mm 22mm Edelstahl Mesh Uhr Band Silber Für Herren Armbanduhr Armband Armband Push Taste ersatz|Uhrenbänder| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




de.aliexpress.com





But I cannot confirm that they still will deliver the same nice quality.


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

l'orologio said:


> , this is an AliExpress shark mesh for an astonishing low price.
> The problem is, that I purchased it over one year ago.
> The link is this:
> 
> ...


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Vjeanne1122 said:


> Is that the 151 or 153. It looks like the 151 but then I see hints of green.


It’s the 153


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

Rammus said:


>


What a lovely watch.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

CPRwatch said:


> Not worn often enough , but today's the day.
> View attachment 16339773
> 
> View attachment 16339771
> ...


Gorgeous green/black contrast


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Incoming!!!


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

msig81 said:


> Incoming!!!
> View attachment 16347037


Outstanding my friend. A happy new year to you both!


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Cover Drive said:


> Outstanding my friend. A happy new year to you both!


And to you sir.


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

msig81 said:


> Incoming!!!
> View attachment 16347037


Congrats! I need to drop my Omega off for service and I’m sort of scared that I’ll leave with the SPB151 the day I walk in there. I’m dying for this watch but I’m not in a place to buy right this second. Soon!


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

rameezhanslo said:


> View attachment 16342579


Amazing combo! Is that a cheapest nato straps ribbed nato?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My Limited Edition..


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Jake31 said:


> Amazing combo! Is that a cheapest nato straps ribbed nato?


Yes it is


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

So why do some of the new Willards have a lume plot next to 3 and some don't? I.onky noticed this now - assumed that all of them do as one SPB153.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

rameezhanslo said:


> So why do some of the new Willards have a lume plot next to 3 and some don't? I.onky noticed this now - assumed that all of them do as one SPB153.


The ISO Diver's spec changed in 2021 so that you need to have a lume pip on every hour (I think), so Seiko lazily updated their dials by shoving a small one in the minute track. I wish they would have just removed the date instead if they really want to make a divers dive watch, you don't need the date underwater 😅. So all the earlier 2020 models of the divers don't have the ugly off balance lume pip at 3.


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

Green Willy on bracelet. Most comfortable watch I own!


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Cohfindex said:


> View attachment 16355275
> 
> Green Willy on bracelet. Most comfortable watch I own!


Completely agree with you regarding it being comfortable.


----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## M.N.A (Sep 1, 2013)

coconutpolygon said:


> The ISO Diver's spec changed in 2021 so that you need to have a lume pip on every hour (I think), so Seiko lazily updated their dials by shoving a small one in the minute track. I wish they would have just removed the date instead if they really want to make a divers dive watch, you don't need the date underwater 😅. So all the earlier 2020 models of the divers don't have the ugly off balance lume pip at 3.


The old dial is more refined, the lume pip at 3 looks like an after thought that is poorly executed, maybe watches with old dials might become more collectable / desirable.


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

last month around Christmas. Nothing like the big chill we woke up to -17 today. Still got out and ran with Ursi at -2


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Here’s my new friend. I am definitely smitten. Now to see if there’s room in the collection for this AND the spb143. The heart wants what the heart wants I guess….


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

I would love to see real pics of the willard from the ice collection. I really enjoy the SPB 265 "dark" dial. Does someone already have one it ?














Seiko 6105 Divers From An Alternate Timeline


Durable watches for divers in icy conditions




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Thom986 said:


> I would love to see real pics of the willard from the ice collection. I really enjoy the SPB 265 "dark" dial. Does someone already have one it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look below (way below maybe) for my photos and impressions of my ice blue Ice Diver. It's not the dark green dialed model though. To me the dark green, while nice, was too dark. It loses the texture and fume' colouring of the other two. But still, it was a pretty watch.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Same here


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

Well everyone, SPB151 has been purchased! Will update with pictures when it arrives. Now the waiting game begins!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Watch_Dude_410 said:


> Well everyone, SPB151 has been purchased! Will update with pictures when it arrives. Now the waiting game begins!


Headed your way:


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Headed your way:
> View attachment 16362690


Oh hey! Funny seeing you here. That’s my watch! Beautiful pictures you took too!


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

Anyone here has more than one Williard?


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Vjeanne1122 said:


> Anyone here has more than one Williard?


Working on it.


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

Cover Drive said:


> Working on it.


What do you currently have and which one/ones are you working on?

I'm awaiting a SPB151 and just think the SPB237 is a must have.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Vjeanne1122 said:


> What do you currently have and which one/ones are you working on?
> 
> I'm awaiting a SPB151 and just think the SPB237 is a must have.


Currently got…..








….but saving up for a 151.


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

Cover Drive said:


> Currently got…..
> View attachment 16363074
> 
> ….but saving up for a 151.


That blue is awesome.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Snuck in one last shot before shipping it out yesterday.


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Snuck in one last shot before shipping it out yesterday.
> View attachment 16364356



Is that an Uncle Seiko BOR?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Vjeanne1122 said:


> Is that an Uncle Seiko BOR?


Yes, sorry I should have specified. It's fabulous!


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Vjeanne1122 said:


> What do you currently have and which one/ones are you working on?
> 
> I'm awaiting a SPB151 and just think the SPB237 is a must have.


I'm with you. Currently have an SPB151 and the SPB237 is calling to me!


----------



## 0-60 (Sep 10, 2019)

Just ordered the Z199 Uncle Seiko bracelet. Will post pics once I receive abs install it.









z199 Bracelet (Seiko SPB15x "Willard")


Uncle's notes: Without question the Z199 solid link bracelet was the best bracelet Seiko ever produced. It originally came on their 7548 Quartz diver, and if you can find one today, buy it! They often sell in excess of $300. I decided to make my own version, holding to the specs as closely as...




www.uncleseiko.com


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

0-60 said:


> Just ordered the Z199 Uncle Seiko bracelet. Will post pics once I receive abs install it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just saw they now make this Z199 bracelet when I was browsing yesterday. Thought it looked stellar in their pictures. Would love a a little review on it when you get it!


----------



## 0-60 (Sep 10, 2019)

Watch_Dude_410 said:


> I just saw they now make this Z199 bracelet when I was browsing yesterday. Thought it looked stellar in their pictures. Would love a a little review on it when you get it!


Sure no worries. As soon as I have it I will install it and write about it in this thread


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Blueey. Magnificent.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

I guess if it can handle the arctic it can handle a Chicago driveway. Of course that wasn’t this dang 6R mvmt…🤪


----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

Mine disappointingly was running about - 10 out of the box. That's within Seiko spec so no chance of sending it back so I bit the bullet and self regulated it. Please to say that it was worth the effort as it's now running at a consistent +3.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

andyals said:


> Mine disappointingly was running about - 10 out of the box. That's within Seiko spec so no chance of sending it back so I bit the bullet and self regulated it. Please to say that it was worth the effort as it's now running at a consistent +3.
> View attachment 16367663


Nicely done


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## swsc (Jan 8, 2014)

That Grey Nato really suits the watch. Goes well with the green bezel


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

The ship has landed, friends! I spend a lot of my time backpacking and exploring the mountains. I’ve been on the hunt for the perfect exploring watch that I would create lots of memories with. I used a SARG009 for a few months and then got an SKX013 to be my exploring watch. I tried on the new Willard at the AD a few months back and I instantly knew the Willard was the watch I wanted to wear for years and years when I’m in the backcountry.


----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

I got this strap for my Speedmaster but tried it on my willard and thought it suited it better. 
It's a British made strap by YS. 
Is wrong to use a leather / canvas mix on a diver


----------



## ronenash (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks great. If you are not using it under water nothing is wrong using leather strap on a diver IMO.


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

I have no issues with leather on certain dive watches. It just depends what my intended purpose is for the watch. Sometimes leather isn’t practical so than it will stay on bracelet or a nato on occasion.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

Wearing my Willard on a green Tropic strap today. Very sporty look and feel.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Watch_Dude_410 said:


> The ship has landed, friends! I spend a lot of my time backpacking and exploring the mountains. I’ve been on the hunt for the perfect exploring watch that I would create lots of memories with. I used a SARG009 for a few months and then got an SKX013 to be my exploring watch. I tried on the new Willard at the AD a few months back and I instantly knew the Willard was the watch I wanted to wear for years and years when I’m in the backcountry.
> View attachment 16374999


Pretty


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

I just recently got my SBDC109 and while I absolutely love the aesthetic, I have to say I am pretty disappointed in the accuracy I am getting from this watch. I do not have a timegrapher, but I do keep track of performance with datapoints on an app once or twice a day. So far I am getting anywhere from +15 to +20 sec/day on a regular basis, and today even saw +33 sec/day. I am really not comfortable opening this up to regulate myself. I guess I am going to have to call around to see what a professional regulation will cost.


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

Clchamberlain said:


> I just recently got my SBDC109 and while I absolutely love the aesthetic, I have to say I am pretty disappointed in the accuracy I am getting from this watch. I do not have a timegrapher, but I do keep track of performance with datapoints on an app once or twice a day. So far I am getting anywhere from +15 to +20 sec/day on a regular basis, and today even saw +33 sec/day. I am really not comfortable opening this up to regulate myself. I guess I am going to have to call around to see what a professional regulation will cost.


Is it new? New movements can take a little time to settle in. Warranty may also be possible if it’s consistently running out of spec. I sent my SPB119 to Seiko for running 5-10 seconds out of spec and they did everything under warranty. Congrats on the watch.


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

Watch_Dude_410 said:


> Is it new? New movements can take a little time to settle in. Warranty may also be possible if it’s consistently running out of spec. I sent my SPB119 to Seiko for running 5-10 seconds out of spec and they did everything under warranty. Congrats on the watch.


Thanks! 
Yeah. I got it new from Gnomon three weeks ago. I will give it some time to see what it does, but if the past three weeks are any indication it seems to be holding steady (and by steady I mean kind of all over the place lol) in the +20 realm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Rickytylerson (Sep 19, 2020)

Clchamberlain said:


> Thanks!
> Yeah. I got it new from Gnomon three weeks ago. I will give it some time to see what it does, but if the past three weeks are any indication it seems to be holding steady (and by steady I mean kind of all over the place lol) in the +20 realm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


maybe it is magnetized? The one I got used was doing that so I got it demagnetized and it’s steadily around +5 a day.


----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

Clchamberlain said:


> Thanks!
> Yeah. I got it new from Gnomon three weeks ago. I will give it some time to see what it does, but if the past three weeks are any indication it seems to be holding steady (and by steady I mean kind of all over the place lol) in the +20 realm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+20 is within seiko spec.
I think they allow up to +25
Not great I know.


----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

Rickytylerson said:


> maybe it is magnetized? The one I got used was doing that so I got it demagnetized and it’s steadily around +5 a day.


The gain in question is far too low to consider magnetisation. When this happens you usually experience discrepancy of minutes per hour. In this case +20 per day is within factory tolerance of +25.


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

andyals said:


> +20 is within seiko spec.
> I think they allow up to +25
> Not great I know.


I think when it’s worn I’m hitting around 22 and when it rests face up it’s around 30. That’s what it was this morning after testing face up overnight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

Rickytylerson said:


> maybe it is magnetized? The one I got used was doing that so I got it demagnetized and it’s steadily around +5 a day.


I generally demagnetize every watch that gets shipped to me when it arrives. I’ll try it again on the Willard and see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

Clchamberlain said:


> I think when it’s worn I’m hitting around 22 and when it rests face up it’s around 30. That’s what it was this morning after testing face up overnight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Alpinist definitely runs faster if I lay it face up and slower if I rest it crown side down.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Question folks…..
How many of you sleep with your watch on? I never take my watch(es) off (unless I change them for another) and I never ‘see‘ any change in the -/+ of time.
That being said, my 6139-6002, a watch that is 49 years old keeps excellent time.

Thoughts?


----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

Clchamberlain said:


> I think when it’s worn I’m hitting around 22 and when it rests face up it’s around 30. That’s what it was this morning after testing face up overnight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As was said earlier, I think you need to wear it for a while.
At least every day for a month.
Like anything else you've got mechanical parts running in.
There's no rush.
You have a warranty


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Clchamberlain said:


> I just recently got my SBDC109 and while I absolutely love the aesthetic, I have to say I am pretty disappointed in the accuracy I am getting from this watch. I do not have a timegrapher, but I do keep track of performance with datapoints on an app once or twice a day. So far I am getting anywhere from +15 to +20 sec/day on a regular basis, and today even saw +33 sec/day. I am really not comfortable opening this up to regulate myself. I guess I am going to have to call around to see what a professional regulation will cost.



I got my 63MAS from gnomon, timing is the same: about +25/day or more. Warranty is Japanese only. 

For my Willard I got it from a US AD so I could avoid that problem. It’s running about - 30. So, crappy. The AD said he’d either have his watchmaker regulate it free or send it to seiko (also free, under warranty) but it’s pretty unfortunate that we have to put up with this for >1000$ watches..,,,


----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

msig81 said:


> I got my 63MAS from gnomon, timing is the same: about +25/day or more. Warranty is Japanese only.
> 
> For my Willard I got it from a US AD so I could avoid that problem. It’s running about - 30. So, crappy. The AD said he’d either have his watchmaker regulate it free or send it to seiko (also free, under warranty) but it’s pretty unfortunate that we have to put up with this for >1000$ watches..,,,


The trouble is no matter how much trouble the makers go to setting up a watch, they are totally at the mercy of the shipping company. I know this for a fact because years ago I sold a Seamaster on ebay that was running at +3. A few days later I got an email from the buyer to tell me he was unhappy because it was running a minute fast per day. I took it back and sure enough he was right. I packaged that watch like the crown jewels but Royal Mail managed to bugger it.


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

msig81 said:


> I got my 63MAS from gnomon, timing is the same: about +25/day or more. Warranty is Japanese only.


Well, that’s a plot twist. Shoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

Cover Drive said:


> Question folks…..
> How many of you sleep with your watch on? I never take my watch(es) off (unless I change them for another) and I never ‘see‘ any change in the -/+ of time.
> That being said, my 6139-6002, a watch that is 49 years old keeps excellent time.
> 
> Thoughts?


I sleep in a watch most nights. I like being able to see what time it is in the night without looking at my phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

I have the JDM SBDC111 and have worn it on it's rubber strap, Haveston Nato and yesterday got an Uncle Seiko z199 Bracelet. Not sure if I like it yet.


----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

Tzoid said:


> I have the JDM SBDC111 and have worn it on it's rubber strap, Haveston Nato and yesterday got an Uncle Seiko z199 Bracelet. Not sure if I like it yet.
> View attachment 16386699


It's a fabulous thing


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

Clchamberlain said:


> Well, that’s a plot twist. Shoot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The accuracy on my SBDC111 JDM version is not the greatest in fact my Timegrapher struggles to register a heartbeat at times so I set the watch and monitored it daily for a few days and the result was much better than using a Timegrapher. This is the only Seiko I own so can someone explain this? Is it the 21,600 bph ( 3 hertz) movement and my cheap Weishi 1000 Timegrapher? It seems to work fine on all my other watches , Rolex, Tudor, Omega, Breitling, Sinn , Glashutte Original.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Tzoid said:


> The accuracy on my SBDC111 JDM version is not the greatest in fact my Timegrapher struggles to register a heartbeat at times so I set the watch and monitored it daily for a few days and the result was much better than using a Timegrapher. This is the only Seiko I own so can someone explain this? Is it the 21,600 bph ( 3 hertz) movement and my cheap Weishi 1000 Timegrapher? It seems to work fine on all my other watches , Rolex, Tudor, Omega, Breitling, Sinn , Glashutte Original.


You can adjust the volume gain on the microphone. Probably just need to make it more sensitive to get a reading.


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> You can adjust the volume gain on the microphone. Probably just need to make it more sensitive to get a reading.


I guess I better read the manual


----------



## Siung6 (Feb 21, 2020)

Tzoid said:


> I have the JDM SBDC111 and have worn it on it's rubber strap, Haveston Nato and yesterday got an Uncle Seiko z199 Bracelet. Not sure if I like it yet.
> View attachment 16386699


The color or the polished of the bracelet doesn't really flow with the watch isn't it? Looks a lot shinier. Planning to get the bracelet as well. But need more review for now.


----------



## underhill (Nov 6, 2020)

Really digging the SPB151 so far !


----------



## Jackie Treehorn (Nov 11, 2013)

I got this from an overseas AD the other day. I'm a little disappointed in the finish quality considering the price. (I'm left-handed and have my Omega on my correct list at present.)


----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

Jackie Treehorn said:


> I got this from an overseas AD the other day. I'm a little disappointed in the finish quality considering the price. (I'm left-handed and have my Omega on my correct list at present.)
> 
> View attachment 16395109


What are your issues with the finish quality?


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

Jackie Treehorn said:


> I got this from an overseas AD the other day. I'm a little disappointed in the finish quality considering the price. (I'm left-handed and have my Omega on my correct list at present.)
> 
> View attachment 16395109


----------



## Jackie Treehorn (Nov 11, 2013)

andyals said:


> What are your issues with the finish quality?


The case polish looks uneven and dull compared to my other watches in the price range, the clasp seems flimsy and "jangly," even compared to the Orient Kamasu I got for my wife, the date in the date window seems slightly misaligned, and I think the lack of window border seems kind of half-assed. I'm trying to be fair, but this seems more like the finish quality I would expect on a $300-$400 watch.

It seems to be keeping fairly accurate time thus far and I like the fact that it has a 70-hour power reserve.


----------



## Jackie Treehorn (Nov 11, 2013)

That's true, Tzoid! I don't think it's a BAD watch, but I don't think it's worth the price I paid and SURE don't think it's worth anywhere near MSRP.


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

Jackie Treehorn said:


> That's true, Tzoid! I don't think it's a BAD watch, but I don't think it's worth the price I paid and SURE don't think it's worth anywhere near MSRP.


I had to reply with the Dude after I saw your Forum name  . The Diashield finish that Seiko uses does distort the case finish.

look Diashield discussion anyone?


----------



## Jackie Treehorn (Nov 11, 2013)

Tzoid said:


> I had to reply with the Dude after I saw your Forum name  . The Diashield finish that Seiko uses does distort the case finish.
> 
> look Diashield discussion anyone?


Mr. Treehorn draws a lot of water in this town...


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

Jackie Treehorn said:


> I got this from an overseas AD the other day. I'm a little disappointed in the finish quality considering the price. (I'm left-handed and have my Omega on my correct list at present.)
> 
> View attachment 16395109


Nice looking watch! I’m also curious on what issues there are with the finishing. I was pleased with mine for the cost.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Jackie Treehorn said:


> The case polish looks uneven and dull compared to my other watches in the price range, the clasp seems flimsy and "jangly," even compared to the Orient Kamasu I got for my wife, the date in the date window seems slightly misaligned, and I think the lack of window border seems kind of half-assed. I'm trying to be fair, but this seems more like the finish quality I would expect on a $300-$400 watch.
> 
> It seems to be keeping fairly accurate time thus far and I like the fact that it has a 70-hour power reserve.


The Orient Kamasu has folded end links and a stamped folding clasp???? Sorry but the Willard bracelet is way better quality.


----------



## Jackie Treehorn (Nov 11, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> The Orient Kamasu has folded end links and a stamped folding clasp????


Yep.



mi6_ said:


> Sorry but the Willard bracelet is way better quality.


I disagree.


----------



## Jackie Treehorn (Nov 11, 2013)

Watch_Dude_410 said:


> I’m also curious on what issues there are with the finishing.


I discussed it earlier. I think it's a good watch, but I don't think it's worth beyond $300-$400, hence my disappointment.


----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

Jackie Treehorn said:


> The case polish looks uneven and dull compared to my other watches in the price range, the clasp seems flimsy and "jangly," even compared to the Orient Kamasu I got for my wife, the date in the date window seems slightly misaligned, and I think the lack of window border seems kind of half-assed. I'm trying to be fair, but this seems more like the finish quality I would expect on a $300-$400 watch.
> 
> It seems to be keeping fairly accurate time thus far and I like the fact that it has a 70-hour power reserve.


*Can't say I agree in regards overall finish. 
It's one of my best. 
Although my date is also slightly misaligned. *


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

Jackie Treehorn said:


> I discussed it earlier. I think it's a good watch, but I don't think it's worth beyond $300-$400, hence my disappointment.


Fair enough.There are definitely some watches out there that I don’t feel are worth the asking price. I will say I have a few Seikos in the $400-700 range I feel the Willard is easily worth more but again that’s just my opinion.


----------



## Jackie Treehorn (Nov 11, 2013)

Watch_Dude_410 said:


> Fair enough.There are definitely some watches out there that I don’t feel are worth the asking price. I will say I have a few Seikos in the $400-700 range I feel the Willard is easily worth more but again that’s just my opinion.


Again, I don’t think it’s a bad watch, but it certainly isn't worth over $400. And there are beaucoup good $400 watches.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Jackie Treehorn said:


> Again, I don’t think it’s a bad watch, but it certainly isn't worth over $400. And there are beaucoup good $400 watches.


That's fair. Let me know where to send the $400 and I'll take it off your hands.


----------



## Jackie Treehorn (Nov 11, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> That's fair. Let me know where to send the $400 and I'll take it off your hands.


Says the guy caught flipping AAFES purchases. For you, it's $400 more than I paid. You can swing it.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Jackie Treehorn said:


> Says the guy caught flipping AAFES purchases. For you, it's $400 more than I paid. You can swing it.


Fair enough. I think the Willard is a great watch, sorry it doesn't meet your expectations.


----------



## Jackie Treehorn (Nov 11, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Fair enough. I think the Willard is a great watch, sorry it doesn't meet your expectations.


The point has still escaped you.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Jackie Treehorn said:


> The point has still escaped you.


I think I understood, but was trying to be lighthearted and kind, didn't mean to offend, and will leave it there.

A couple of photos as penance for others following the thread:


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

Jackie Treehorn said:


> The point has still escaped you.


I only own one Seiko and it's the JDM SBDC111 Green Captain Willard that came on the Rubber Strap. I picked it up in BST from another member for around $ 750.00 . He bought it and didn't bond with it so sold it after 2 months. I have always heard Seiko bracelets suck so I can see that being a big problem for me so mine will live on rubber or Nato straps. I'm really liking the Haveston single pass and Parade straps.


----------



## Jackie Treehorn (Nov 11, 2013)

Tzoid said:


> I only own one Seiko and it's the JDM SBDC111 Green Captain Willard that came on the Rubber Strap. I picked it up in BST from another member for around $ 750.00 . He bought it and didn't bond with it so sold it after 2 months. I have always heard Seiko bracelets suck so I can see that being a big problem for me so mine will live on rubber or Nato straps. I'm really liking the Haveston single pass and Parade straps.


I paid close to what you paid and you are correct, the factory bracelet leaves a little to be desired. Most of my gripes can likely be rectified and I could see doing that on a $200 Seiko 5 or Orient, but I had higher expectations for this. It's picked up three seconds in the past two days and no matter what, I like the shape of the case and its wearing comfort.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

I kinda miss all mine.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Jackie Treehorn said:


> I got this from an overseas AD the other day. I'm a little disappointed in the finish quality considering the price. (I'm left-handed and have my Omega on my correct list at present.)
> 
> View attachment 16395109


Yeah that’s just uh, like, your opinion, man.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Little Green Willy on the wrist today


----------



## Jackie Treehorn (Nov 11, 2013)

msig81 said:


> Yeah that’s just uh, like, your opinion, man.


Interactive erotic software. The wave of the future, Dude. One-hundred percent electronic.


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

fiskadoro said:


> Little Green Willy on the wrist today


What bracelet is this ? Can I see the clasp side? I tried the Uncle Seiko z199 and it's not for me personally and it' for sale after 1 day on the watch.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Tzoid said:


> What bracelet is this ? Can I see the clasp side? I tried the Uncle Seiko z199 and it's not for me personally and it' for sale after 1 day on the watch.


It's the Seiko bracelet from the black dial SPB151.


----------



## M.N.A (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello, 

Did anyone manage to get a signed crown with lock engraving that mimics the original Willard? Are there any mods for this watch cause I can't find any


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

Really liking the look of this single pass “Tudor style” nato on the green Willard. Keeps the green on the dial and bezel more subtle, sort of an aged olive drab, where some of the darker straps make the green “pop” more. And, as usual, wears like a dream.


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

Cohfindex said:


> View attachment 16399247
> 
> Really liking the look of this single pass “Tudor style” nato on the green Willard. Keeps the green on the dial and bezel more subtle, sort of an aged olive drab, where some of the darker straps make the green “pop” more. And, as usual, wears like a dream.


My favorite so far are the straps from Haveston. The single pass options are nice but the Parade Series are very light and thin and the quality is excellent. I like your strap very much as well.


----------



## Siung6 (Feb 21, 2020)

Decided to grab uncle Seiko bracelet. Wanted the original Seiko bracelet, but too expensive. Worn heavy, not the best, but usable for me. The double clasp doesn't feel well built. Feel light and some sharp edges.
















Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just got my green Willard. To say I’m in love is the biggest understatement ever. Just can’t get enough of this one.


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

Siung6 said:


> Decided to grab uncle Seiko bracelet. Wanted the original Seiko bracelet, but too expensive. Worn heavy, not the best, but usable for me. The double clasp doesn't feel well built. Feel light and some sharp edges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a brand new Uncle Seiko z199 that just looks a bit small for my 7.5" wrist if you want to give it a try. It tapers to 16mm


----------



## Jackie Treehorn (Nov 11, 2013)

Seiko Saturday with the Willard on some feral hogs in southeast Oklahoma.


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

L84AD8 said:


> After owning most of the popular Seiko divers, SRP turtle, Sumo, Shogun, 6RMAS, MM300, GS divers etc, they are just all too big for my tiny wrist.
> The day I put this Capt. Willard SPB151 on my wrist, a smile is stuck to my face with a sigh of relieve and total satisfaction.. "ah... finally, perfect size"... 😍
> View attachment 15418720


What's clasp do you have on the bracelet? I don't see the diver's extension.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Here’s me getting ready to sell this, and I’m once again taken by it…


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

rameezhanslo said:


> View attachment 16405817


That dial gets me every time.


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

Chocodove said:


> I kinda miss all mine.


Did you sell them?

I'm thinking about getting the blue too. What presuaded you to get that over the other colors?


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

Green Willard on Bulang & Sons leather nato


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

Finally, got my hands on a 153


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm curious what kind of accuracy everyone is getting out of the 6R35 Movement ? I know Seiko states +25/-15 sec per day but it's a crap shoot what you get. My JDM SBDC111 is at +15 with beat errors. I should have never bought a Timegrapher


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

Tzoid said:


> I'm curious what kind of accuracy everyone is getting out of the 6R35 Movement ? I know Seiko states +25/-15 sec per day but it's a crap shoot what you get. My JDM SBDC111 is at +15 with beat errors. I should have never bought a Timegrapher


I'm new to the hobby and only been wearing automatic watches for roughly a year now. I have gone through 5 SPB15x, buying, selling and re-buying. The accuracy is all over the acceptable tolerance range, From +5.3 spd to +33.4 spd fast to -14.1 slow. Although, I don't think +33.4 is within that range. Recently, i found the Watch Tuner Timegrapher app for iPhone and saw the differences in accuracy between the difference positions. I tried to take more readings but because the app takes readings with the headphone mic, I can only do it late at night when it is extremely quiet. I think i might invest in a timegrapher if my interest continues. I will post some screenshots of the readings after I get more readings from each watch with the 6R35.

These are the following times for my SPB151 on the app:

Crown down: -13.9 spd
Crown up: 18.7 spd
Dial down: 4.4 spd
Dial up: 36.6 spd

And it is averaging -13.0 spd over the last 25 days.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Tzoid said:


> I'm curious what kind of accuracy everyone is getting out of the 6R35 Movement ? I know Seiko states +25/-15 sec per day but it's a crap shoot what you get. My JDM SBDC111 is at +15 with beat errors. I should have never bought a Timegrapher


My Ginza Alpinist is gaining about 4 seconds a day (worn on the wrist during the day, dial up at night).
My Willard Ice Diver gains about 7 seconds a day (same).


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

John Price said:


> My Ginza Alpinist is gaining about 4 seconds a day (worn on the wrist during the day, dial up at night).
> My Willard Ice Diver gains about 7 seconds a day (same).


I would be happy with those numbers. My Willard is +14 as of last night and easily the least accurate watch in my fairly large collection. It is my only Seiko


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

Tzoid said:


> I would be happy with those numbers. My Willard is +14 as of last night and easily the least accurate watch in my fairly large collection. It is my only Seiko


Yeah, I love the Seiko designs but the movements are not very consistent. My Sinn 104 is running at +2 spd. None of my seikos are sub +/-10 spd


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Tzoid said:


> I would be happy with those numbers. My Willard is +14 as of last night and easily the least accurate watch in my fairly large collection. It is my only Seiko


I definitely get the impression I've been rather lucky. My other Alpinist loses about 5 seconds a day.


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

On a greige nato from Crown & Buckle


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

The dial on this 237 is really nice!


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

Does the nato go with the green. It doesn't seem like it does. Not enough contrast it seems.


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

Vjeanne1122 said:


> Does the nato go with the green. It doesn't seem like it does. Not enough contrast it seems.
> View attachment 16432399


I think it looks fine but I do think a gray or khaki nato would look even better.


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

Vjeanne1122 said:


> The dial on this 237 is really nice!
> View attachment 16432392


For sure. I like the subtle texture on the dial. Seiko has been doing a lot with the textures and this might be their best example of it without getting to GS levels.


----------



## onur226 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

Watch_Dude_410 said:


> I think it looks fine but I do think a gray or khaki nato would look even better.


I'll change it up a bit and post the grey one.


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

Watch_Dude_410 said:


> I think it looks fine but I do think a gray or khaki nato would look even better.


Here's the grey nato.


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

Does anyone know why the Seiko wave is on the inside flap of the nato instead of outside where it can be visible?


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

Vjeanne1122 said:


> Here's the grey nato.
> 
> View attachment 16432900


Yep that’s the look! I dig it.


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

Vjeanne1122 said:


> Yeah, I love the Seiko designs but the movements are not very consistent. My Sinn 104 is running at +2 spd. None of my seikos are sub +/-10 spd


My Seiko movements have proved reliable so far but accuracy is certainly not their strong point. I’d estimate my SPB151 is running about +15 a day. I’ve had numerous other Seikos running anywhere from 5-30 sec/day. The design language is what draws me in.


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

When I removed the case back from mine to regulate it, I noticed stamped on the inside "case - China" 
That was disappointing because I thought these were a completely in house watch


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

andyals said:


> When I removed the case back from mine to regulate it, I noticed stamped on the inside "case - China"
> That was disappointing because I thought these were a completely in house watch


Seiko has manufacturing facilities outside of Japan. That's why some SKX have the J designation, meaning made in Japan, in the model numbers and some have the K designation, meaning made outside Japan. I would assume that the case is made in their China facility. I'm pretty sure that their Grand Seiko line is made in Japan and also their MM300 Marine master line because it is reported that they are made in the same factory.


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

Vjeanne1122 said:


> Seiko has manufacturing facilities outside of Japan. That's why some SKX have the J designation, meaning made in Japan, in the model numbers and some have the K designation, meaning made outside Japan. I would assume that the case is made in their China facility. I'm pretty sure that their Grand Seiko line is made in Japan and also their MM300 Marine master line because it is reported that they are made in the same factory.


That was the reason why when a JDM version popped up in the BST at a great price I bought it. I realize made in China isn't bad but I rather have a Japanese made version from a Japanese company if I have a choice. I enjoy my SBDC111 despite Seiko's accuracy crap shoot


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

Tzoid said:


> That was the reason why when a JDM version popped up in the BST at a great price I bought it. I realize made in China isn't bad but I rather have a Japanese made version from a Japanese company if I have a choice. I enjoy my SBDC111 despite Seiko's accuracy crap shoot


 I haven't seen any discussion on where JDM models are made, but I just like a majority of people I assumed that because it is a Japanese only model that it would be made there, but there wouldn't be any reason why it has to be made in Japan, particularly the low and middle range models, because economics affect all models. I have been able to find references to Seiko factories in Malaysia and Singapore but no clear indication that there are wholly owned factories in China, which makes sense now that I think able it because Chinese law requires factories that foreign companies setup be partnered up with a Chinese company.

I don't think that the models made in China are necessarily bad but in general they are not as well made as the Japanese counterparts. And it is also understandable to want a Japanese watch to be made in Japan because that is one of the many reasons that we are buying it.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Wearing mine today 
















Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Anyone have an SPB265 ice diver? The ice divers don't seem to be very popular.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

A year of daily wear and still a pleasure


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

colonelpurple said:


> View attachment 16439044


Did I miss it, or did this totally fly under the release radar? Cracking dial! And rose gold accents?


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

konners said:


> Did I miss it, or did this totally fly under the release radar? Cracking dial! And rose gold accents?


It has rose gold on the bezel rim
It is gorgeous
It is a boutique edition only, so can only be bought in Seiko boutiques
When I bought it in London they had 2 left
If you search for Mystic Lagoon Willard there are a few reviews
Rds


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Haven’t seen this upcoming variant mentioned yet, unless I missed it. SPB288J1.

View attachment 16444469


View attachment 16444472











Hands-On - Seiko Prospex Mystic Lagoon Captain Willard SPB288J1


The Seiko Prospex Mystic Lagoon Captain Willard SPB288J1 is a robust diving tool with a subtle luxurious touch and an intriguing dial.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## yikesbikes (Dec 1, 2021)

danshort said:


> The endlink fit is my only nitpick with this watch. Both of mine have a lot of slop. I still love the watch and prefer it on the bracelet, but I would be lying if I said it didn't bother me a little bit.


Hi there - going way back here, but your comment seems to connect with an experience I'm having. Does your end link "rock" and expose a gap between the case and the end link?


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

yikesbikes said:


> Hi there - going way back here, but your comment seems to connect with an experience I'm having. Does your end link "rock" and expose a gap between the case and the end link?


 It did yes. Not huge, but noticeable. I've since sold that watch.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

151 pipless dial variant.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

*Anyone seen the "Seichu" fabric straps Seiko are now fitting to the Willards. 
Want but cannot find ☹







*


----------



## PopularMyth (11 mo ago)

andyals said:


> *Anyone seen the "Seichu" fabric straps Seiko are now fitting to the Willards.
> Want but cannot find ☹
> View attachment 16471234
> *


I second this. Although I don't know what colour to go with my blue SPB183


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

andyals said:


> *Anyone seen the "Seichu" fabric straps Seiko are now fitting to the Willards.
> Want but cannot find
> View attachment 16471234
> *


Different but closest thing I’ve found to it is









WatchGecko Ridge NATO Watch Strap - Black


The WatchGecko Ridge NATO offers a chance to give your watch a classic vintage look. This premium NATO strap has a subtle ribbed texture to the nylon that is similar to old-fashioned military webbing. Just like military webbing, the 1.2mm thick nylon of the Ridge NATO is incredibly tough and...




www.watchgecko.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

andyals said:


> *Anyone seen the "Seichu" fabric straps Seiko are now fitting to the Willards.
> Want but cannot find ☹
> View attachment 16471234
> *


I saw the OEM ones somewhere for like $125.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

schumway said:


> I saw the OEM ones somewhere for like $125.


Try hard to remember where. 
I've been looking everywhere


----------



## I expedite (Sep 8, 2021)

andyals said:


> Try hard to remember where.
> I've been looking everywhere


Expensive source $$$$

or

I found the actual part numbers which should help. (Source: Reddit)

"For the SPB237J they are: Grey, L0N3012J0 Green, L0N3011J0

For the SPB239J they are: Dark brown, L0N3013J0 Beige, L0N3014J0

For the "save the oceans" SLA055 and SLA057 they are: Blue, L0N3016J0 Black, L0N3015J0"

Someone on there just sold two of them for $95 each. They say they can be ordered through an AD...all you need is the part number.


----------



## Teamaster300 (Sep 6, 2021)

andyals said:


> *Anyone seen the "Seichu" fabric straps Seiko are now fitting to the Willards.
> Want but cannot find ☹*


Don't quote me on this, but I saw someone comment this under an official Seiko UK Instagram post and they said to contact the service centre who may be able to source/sell them. Worth shooting an e-mail I think, especially as you are based in UK, and that these are still at dealers!


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)

“you’re so money baby, and you don’t even know it”


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Got a Uncle Seiko Jubilee bracelet from a member here. Loving it. I had also already ordered a set of solid end links from Larry which turned out to be slightly different by having the jubilee style pattern on them which I actually prefer.
I doubt I will be changing this out any time soon:


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

Donerix said:


> Got a Uncle Seiko Jubilee bracelet from a member here. Loving it. I had also already ordered a set of solid end links from Larry which turned out to be slightly different by having the jubilee style pattern on them which I actually prefer.
> I doubt I will be changing this out any time soon:
> 
> View attachment 16483497


I tried a US z199 on my Captain Willard and although it fit the watch I didn't care for the dramatic taper and clasp quality. I realize it's probably Seiko accurate but let's face it Seiko makes pretty low end bracelets. My 7.5" wrist also played a role in me selling the bracelet and going back to Rubber and Nato straps.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Tzoid said:


> I tried a US z199 on my Captain Willard and although it fit the watch I didn't care for the dramatic taper and clasp quality. I realize it's probably Seiko accurate but let's face it Seiko makes pretty low end bracelets. My 7.5" wrist also played a role in me selling the bracelet and going back to Rubber and Nato straps.


I actually love the strong taper. Gives the watch a vintage vibe. I do agree that the clasp could be better. So far no problems but if anybody has a suggestion for a 16mm replacement clasp I would definitely be interested.


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

Donerix said:


> I actually love the strong taper. Gives the watch a vintage vibe. I do agree that the clasp could be better. So far no problems but if anybody has a suggestion for a 16mm replacement clasp I would definitely be interested.


I'm glad you're liking it and to be honest I was close to keeping the z199 and giving it another shot when someone bought it.


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)

Interesting discussion.

I bought the Uncle Seiko BOR first, then the jubilee style was released (and I’m really a “Seiko-on-a-Jubilee”-fan), so I also bought the Jubilee.
In the end, I changed back to the BOR (with an added MM300-clasp) because I personally prefer it with the “Willard”.

What I really liked about the Jubilee was the neat clasp, but the massive taper is too much for me.
So, the Jubilee is now only lying around in the drawer … .

Best regards, Uwe


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)

Donerix said:


> Got a Uncle Seiko Jubilee bracelet from a member here. Loving it. I had also *already ordered a set of solid end links* from Larry which turned out to be slightly different by having the jubilee style pattern on them which I actually prefer.
> I doubt I will be changing this out any time soon:


Sorry, but I don't quite get it.
Which solid end links did you order?
Thank you in advance, Uwe


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

l'orologio said:


> Sorry, but I don't quite get it.
> Which solid end links did you order?
> Thank you in advance, Uwe


Here you can see the difference: The end links on the watch I ordered separately from Uncle Seiko (they have the jubilee pattern) and the ones on the sides are the ones that came with the US bracelet I bought from a member here (they are plain). I like the ones on the watch better because they brake up the roundness of the case IMHO, others might disagree of course


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

Those Solid End Links look like the ones that come with the z199 Bracelet


----------



## l'orologio (Aug 9, 2021)

Donerix said:


> Here you can see the difference: The end links on the watch I ordered separately from Uncle Seiko (they have the jubilee pattern) and the ones on the sides are the ones that came with the US bracelet I bought from a member here (they are plain). I like the ones on the watch better because they brake up the roundness of the case IMHO, others might disagree of course
> 
> View attachment 16485670


Thank you very much, now I understand.
My jubilee-style bracelett already came with solid end links with the jubilee pattern.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

l'orologio said:


> Thank you very much, now I understand.
> My jubilee-style bracelett already came with solid end links with the jubilee pattern.


I am guessing Uncle Seiko switched at some point to the jubilee style end links

Just realized that I do have the Z199 and not the jubilee 
I always brush my jubilee bracelets because I don't like the shiny part so they look very similar


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Bought this strap for my mm300 but love it in the Green Willy also


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

heyBJK said:


>


What is that strap and where did you get it from? I want one of those for my blue Willard.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

rameezhanslo said:


> Bought this strap for my mm300 but love it in the Green Willy also
> View attachment 16490855
> 
> View attachment 16490854


Great combo...is that a Strapcode Chaffle? If so, did you need to change to thinner spring bars? 
Thanks,
Pat


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Ptern said:


> Great combo...is that a Strapcode Chaffle? If so, did you need to change to thinner spring bars?
> Thanks,
> Pat


The chaffle doesn't have the accordion section. That must be an OEM MM300 strap.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Cover Drive said:


> What is that strap and where did you get it from? I want one of those for my blue Willard.


It's a Hook 'N Loop strap from B&R Bands. Two-piece and uses standard spring bars. Available in three sizes (S/M/L). Very comfortable.


----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

I love the factory bracelet but in day to day use I find it a bit of a scratch magnet. 
So it's safely away in box, replaced by this very good waffle strap from a strap specialist on ebay for £13 and I bought the Seiko signed buckle from another seller for £8.
Very pleased.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Skullkrusher (Aug 16, 2020)

After a few months of deliberation I pulled the trigger on this SPB153J1. I got it for $830/7500 NOK used, which is a decent deal in the Norwegian market. I'll probably share more thoughts about it later, but for now I'm just really happy with it. There's hardly any hairlines on it. For a watch bought in late 2020 it barely looks like it's gotten any wrist time.


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

Just pulled the trigger for a brand new SPB151 @ 950USD... A bit too much but what can you do? lol


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

FDY789 said:


> Just pulled the trigger for a brand new SPB151 @ 950USD... A bit too much but what can you do? lol


950 brand new isn't bad for a 151. Nice work.


----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

FDY789 said:


> Just pulled the trigger for a brand new SPB151 @ 950USD... A bit too much but what can you do? lol


That's a bargain


----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> 950 brand new isn't bad for a 151. Nice work.


Yes,that's definitely a very good price for a new spb153!


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

You guys are such enablers! haahahahahahahahah... Yeah if it was more thab $950 I wouldn't have pulled the trigger. Can't wait!


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)

andyals said:


> That's a bargain


Truly.


----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

FDY789 said:


> You guys are such enablers! haahahahahahahahah... Yeah if it was more thab $950 I wouldn't have pulled the trigger. Can't wait!


And you're certain it's new??? 
I just did the conversion and it comes to £750 which is crazy cheap. 
That's what they're going for on ebay second hand.


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

andyals said:


> And you're certain it's new???
> I just did the conversion and it comes to £750 which is crazy cheap.
> That's what they're going for on ebay second hand.




























































Here are the photos, man, is it really that great of a price? I thought it was just an okay price. Either way I'm chasing some old Seikos that don't have the added lume pip at 3 o'clock, I didn't like the new version of this with that lume pip so thought I should buy this one now. SPB077 (1,200AUD) and SPB053 (700AUD) might be next.


----------



## yikesbikes (Dec 1, 2021)

danshort said:


> It did yes. Not huge, but noticeable. I've since sold that watch.


Thanks! By the way, update on this - I swapped the spring bars for what I believe to be the OEM spring bars that came on the watch and it improved things A LOT. There is little to no rock now.


----------



## IG-Watchkin (Sep 9, 2021)

I'm really enjoying this new black Willard !!


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

On a nato after one year on original strap


----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

IG-Watchkin said:


> View attachment 16512566
> 
> I'm really enjoying this new black Willard !!


No way


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

Just got my SPB151, need to buy some rubber straps for this. It will stay on a rubber strap forever!


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Another snow squall while hiking with my dog and gal


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

Just in today. Old School vibes from Green Willard vs. Modern Tech Titanium Shogun

To me they are nearly identical in size and wear equally on my 7in wrist. Willard 83grams vs. Shogun 69 grams (heads only)
The Willard vaguely feels heavier but likely due to it being more compactly placed or my mind playing tricks on me since I know its ~14g heavier. BTW, the factory OEM rubber straps are about 28~30grams.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

FDY789 said:


> Just got my SPB151, need to buy some rubber straps for this. It will stay on a rubber strap forever!
> View attachment 16513573
> 
> View attachment 16513572


Looks great! What is your wrist size? And how does it wear compared to your MM300? I've always wanted an MM300 but wasn't sure if my 6.5" wrist could handle it.


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

brianinCA said:


> Looks great! What is your wrist size? And how does it wear compared to your MM300? I've always wanted an MM300 but wasn't sure if my 6.5" wrist could handle it.



My wrist is about 6.8in but right under 7in when its hot.

The MM300 ironically wears the smallest in my opinion. It does because the dial is small and the lug to lug is also small. It does stick out though north of wrist the most. Like no tapper and you wearing a hockey puck on wrist. Charming and unique look, but definitely wears the smallest. I actually took of the protection guard and it wore significantly smaller than my 39mm divers without the shroud. 

The 2nd Willard wears slightly larger, but more comfortable on wrist.

The Shogun wears the largest of the 3, but also the most comfortable.

bigC


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

brianinCA said:


> Looks great! What is your wrist size? And how does it wear compared to your MM300? I've always wanted an MM300 but wasn't sure if my 6.5" wrist could handle it.


6.5 inches, sorry not sure how wide on top. To be honest, I like the MM300s fit better! 



























It looks larger in photos but in person it really wears great! I'll have to put my SPB151 on a rubber strap as I think it'll wear better that way.


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

One year in…still in love!


----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

Has anyone looked into replacement bezel inserts yet?


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

Black Series Willard. Tried some straps such as MN but still prefer Tropic from Joseph Bonnie. Found a black buckle but it’s glossy finish. If anyone knows where to source a matte black 16mm buckle, please message me. Doesn’t need to be Seiko signed. Thanks.


----------



## cocoajasper (Aug 15, 2021)

KLC said:


> Black Series Willard. Tried some straps such as MN but still prefer Tropic from Joseph Bonnie. Found a black buckle but it’s glossy finish. If anyone knows where to source a matte black 16mm buckle, please message me. Doesn’t need to be Seiko signed. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 16542203
> 
> ...


Gotta admit that looks real sleek...


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Feel bad wearing this today as I normally wear an SRP777, but this is on a new strap, so…….


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cover Drive said:


> Feel bad wearing this today as I normally wear an SRP777, but this is on a new strap, so…….
> View attachment 16545338


How does this Willard compare to the 777 Turtle? Do they wear/feel similar, or is the Willard a big step up in finishing/quality? Do wear both often?


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> How does this Willard compare to the 777 Turtle? Do they wear/feel similar, or is the Willard a big step up in finishing/quality? Do wear both often?


I prefer the 777. It’ sits nicely on the wrist and doesn’t feel ‘big’. The Willard is nice but doesn’t ‘sit’ the same in my opinion. Another thing could be the lug width… the 777 is 22mm and the Willard is 20mm… this 2mm difference is noticeable and makes the ‘feeling’ of the sit of the watch very different. On another level, the 777 looks like a proper tool watch and it’s something that I think will look even better with age (I have had mine 4 years now and it has got some nice dinks to it). The Willard looks delicate (it isn’t), but it’s cost makes me reluctant to wear it for everyday stuff… if it had been 777 price I probably would think differently.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

brianinCA said:


> Looks great! What is your wrist size? And how does it wear compared to your MM300? I've always wanted an MM300 but wasn't sure if my 6.5" wrist could handle it.


A photo of the 2 watches. 6.75" wrist


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cover Drive said:


> I prefer the 777. It’ sits nicely on the wrist and doesn’t feel ‘big’. The Willard is nice but doesn’t ‘sit’ the same in my opinion. Another thing could be the lug width… the 777 is 22mm and the Willard is 20mm… this 2mm difference is noticeable and makes the ‘feeling’ of the sit of the watch very different. On another level, the 777 looks like a proper tool watch and it’s something that I think will look even better with age (I have had mine 4 years now and it has got some nice dinks to it). The Willard looks delicate (it isn’t), but it’s cost makes me reluctant to wear it for everyday stuff… if it had been 777 price I probably would think differently.


Very interesting commentary. I thought you'd say the Willard was better. I hear what you're saying about the more expensive one (Willard) seeming more "delicate."


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

Rammus said:


> View attachment 16549150
> 
> View attachment 16549149


I've never seen a bracelet like that before.
Where did you get it?


----------



## hymie.lipschitz (10 mo ago)

Rammus said:


> View attachment 16551812
> 
> View attachment 16551813


Great combo. Thanks for sharing.

What canvas strap is that?


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

Wow that canvas strap above looks so good!


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)

After much debate about dial color (green, teal, black or grey) I pulled the trigger on the 237 Willard. I think the grey textured dial, cream colored indices and the pewter colored text on the bezel insert gives it an extra touch of class. Great case shape that wears smaller than the dimensions suggest. It’s running + 1-2 seconds a day, but corrects itself overnight in the crown up position. Have a 151 bracelet coming tomorrow, but for now playing with a few different straps.❤


----------



## cocoajasper (Aug 15, 2021)

Has anyone ever tried using the SPB151 dial in the SPB153 (like the kermit) - or vice versa? thinking of giving it a try, wondering if anyone else has...


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

It’s getting warmer. A new strap for a change.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Vjeanne1122 said:


> I'm new to the hobby and only been wearing automatic watches for roughly a year now. I have gone through 5 SPB15x, buying, selling and re-buying. The accuracy is all over the acceptable tolerance range, From +5.3 spd to +33.4 spd fast to -14.1 slow. Although, I don't think +33.4 is within that range. Recently, i found the Watch Tuner Timegrapher app for iPhone and saw the differences in accuracy between the difference positions. I tried to take more readings but because the app takes readings with the headphone mic, I can only do it late at night when it is extremely quiet. I think i might invest in a timegrapher if my interest continues. I will post some screenshots of the readings after I get more readings from each watch with the 6R35.
> 
> These are the following times for my SPB151 on the app:
> 
> ...


Yep. They’re not movements known for their consistency. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hymie.lipschitz (10 mo ago)

Chatoboy said:


> After much debate about dial color (green, black or grey) I pulled the trigger on the 237 Willard. I think the grey textured dial, cream colored indices and the pewter colored text on the bezel insert gives it an extra touch of class. Great case shape that wears smaller than the dimensions suggest. It’s running + 1-2 seconds a day, but corrects itself overnight in the crown up position. Have a 151 bracelet coming tomorrow, but for now playing with a few different straps.❤
> View attachment 16556559
> View attachment 16556561
> View attachment 16556563


Beautiful. Wear it in good health!

Have you considered SPB265 also? This is also a great variant.

Cheers


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)

hymie.lipschitz said:


> Beautiful. Wear it in good health!
> 
> Have you considered SPB265 also? This is also a great variant.
> 
> ...


Yes, that was one of the green's I narrowed it down to, another fine example. We are lucky Seiko released so many variations, all beautiful IMO. Wear yours in good health as well! 🍻


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Snow today yesterday rain. We call this early spring.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Chatoboy said:


> After much debate about dial color (green, teal, black or grey) I pulled the trigger on the 237 Willard. I think the grey textured dial, cream colored indices and the pewter colored text on the bezel insert gives it an extra touch of class. Great case shape that wears smaller than the dimensions suggest. It’s running + 1-2 seconds a day, but corrects itself overnight in the crown up position. Have a 151 bracelet coming tomorrow, but for now playing with a few different straps.❤
> View attachment 16556559
> View attachment 16556561
> View attachment 16556563


Man that dial…..damn. Sexy.


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)

I think I found the perfect rubber strap for my new Willard, the Uncle Seiko 831. Beefy but flexible enough to be comfortable.


----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)

I remember reading about the release of this on Hodinkee in 2020 and being very disappointed with the pricing despite loving how it looked--in fact, I said I'd never buy it because I felt it was way overpriced. I settled with the SRPE93 and planned to eventually modify to sapphire, a coin edge bezel plus fix the awful chapter ring alignment. The turtle is a no nonsense "beater" and I like it but it just wasn't satisfying that itch. I kept reading more articles and seeing more high quality pictures/video of the SPB151 so I decided to take a chance.


Fortunately I picked it up for well under MSRP brand new and am pleasantly surprised at the quality. Although I still feel like Seiko should be regulating the accuracy (too early to tell how mine will run), it's a very nice watch overall and now I'm not so sure the MSRP is all that ridiculous. The bezel does have a tiny bit of play but it's tight enough to where it won't move unless it gets caught on a sleeve. I'm also very happy that I received one with a perfect chapter ring alignment.


----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)

Chatoboy said:


> I think I found the perfect rubber strap for my new Willard, the Uncle Seiko 831. Beefy but flexible enough to be comfortable.
> View attachment 16568138


I've got this in OD green on my SKXA35 

I also have a similar strap that Bonetto Cinturini makes on my turtle--the 284 model, which is very nice. I am a sucker for the vanilla scent.


----------



## 23e Heure (Apr 20, 2014)

Any pics of a Captain Willard on a narrow wrist?

I just pulled the trigger on a black SPB257J1, and am now nervous about how it’s going to sit on my thin arms!

I have a B&R 02-94 Carbon that languishes in my watch case unworn, as that one is just too much.

I simply love the 70s shape and accents on the Willard, and hope I’ve not made the same mistake twice…


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

23e Heure said:


> Any pics of a Captain Willard on a narrow wrist?
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on a black SPB257J1, and am now nervous about how it’s going to sit on my thin arms!
> 
> ...


I have the Black Series Willard and SPB151J1. Both fit me fine and I have a 6.5” wrist. The black Willard is visually smaller on the wrist though.


----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## 23e Heure (Apr 20, 2014)

Mine arrived.

Would love a black PVD strap, similar to the one on the SLA061J1.
Any suggestions ?


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

Rammus said:


> View attachment 16551812
> 
> View attachment 16551813


Really good combo.

What strap is that? 

bigC


----------



## andyals (Nov 24, 2021)

Bezel dropped off my Accurist. 
Just laying it over my Willard to see how it looks. 
No. 
I think plain black looks more classy


----------



## Sheriff_Lobo (9 mo ago)

The horror! The horror!


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## 23e Heure (Apr 20, 2014)

I want to try mine with a black pvd strap.

Can I just buy any straight edge 20mm strap?
What do I need to look out for?
Thanks!


----------



## canary301 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

After reading this entire thread over the past several days, here’s a wrist shot as a reward to myself:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

rameezhanslo said:


> View attachment 16581985


What an awesome strap combination. What strap is that? Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My limited edition









SEIKO 1970 REINTERPRETAZIONE 55TH ANNIVERSARIO SPB183J1 APOCALYPSE NOW EDIZIONE LIMITATA







youtube.com


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

FDY789 said:


> Just got my SPB151, need to buy some rubber straps for this. It will stay on a rubber strap forever!
> View attachment 16513573
> 
> View attachment 16513572


As it should! I just got mine yesterday and it immediately went on a Tropic strap and may never come off... though I put it on a brown ribbed Nato first, and that was also great!


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Barton leather and rubber and Ursi dog


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Reidceeding said:


> As it should! I just got mine yesterday and it immediately went on a Tropic strap and may never come off... though I put it on a brown ribbed Nato first, and that was also great!


Would love to see pictures of it on the Tropic. Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

I love wearing this watch! Looks great on so many different straps, SUPER comfortable with the cushion case, and the shade of olive they chose for this watch is juuuust right.


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

OkiFrog said:


> Would love to see pictures of it on the Tropic. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Of course! But first, the NATO I mentioned which totally cracking:










And the Tropic:










Apologies for my ****ty photography. Cheers!


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

Now I have the black too. It is pretty badass in its masculine simplicity.









For those that have suggested putting the green on the bracelet, I agree. I think the black looks best on the rubber, and the green looks better with the silver of the bracelet that complements it well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23e Heure (Apr 20, 2014)

I have the black one, I’m loving it, has been on my wrist every day since it arrived.

I’m looking for recommendations for black PVD or DLC steel straps for it…
Can anyone help me?

Close to the style of the strap on the SLA061J1 would be the ideal.


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

I figured out why the green looks good on the bracelet: it’s the sunburst finish. The metallic look it provides is complemented by a metallic bracelet. 

Similarly, the matte grey/black face on the black model pairs better with the matte black of a rubber strap. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

New strap same ole dog! Loving the outdoors.


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## I expedite (Sep 8, 2021)

I've owned this watch for 8 months. It sat in the box (long story) until today. 

I got an $80 order of watch straps from Barton's that was meant for someone else. They told me to keep the order. One of the straps was this green canvas.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

My new-to-me Willard arrived today courtesy of a fellow forum member.

I had never seen one in the metal so it was a bit of a leap of faith, but I really dig it! Super comfortable, vinatge-y but still modern, and just plain cool! Fit and finish are really nice- no bezel misalignment and it has the feel of a premium-ish watch.

Tried it on a few straps too...


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

[email protected] C said:


> My new-to-me Willard arrived today courtesy of a fellow forum member.
> 
> I had never seen one in the metal so it was a bit of a leap of faith, but I really dig it! Super comfortable, vinatge-y but still modern, and just plain cool! Fit and finish are really nice- no bezel misalignment and it has the feel of a premium-ish watch.
> 
> ...


nicely done. I sold one and instantly regretted it. So now it’s incoming


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

one watch, two straps....which you do chaps personally prefer.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> one watch, two straps....which you do chaps personally prefer.
> View attachment 16639013
> 
> 
> View attachment 16639014


choc bar


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

Cover Drive said:


> choc bar


When I originally purchased the watch my intention was to wear it on a rubber strap permanently which I did for a while, on the Uncle Seiko Waffle, Chocolater bar & Tire tread straps.
Only recently did I finally decide to take the plastic of the bracelet, size it and try it on expecting it to be short lived however, I ended up liking the bracelet option so much that I haven't swapped it back to the rubber since.
I think out of the three Uncle Seiko straps, the Chocolate bar suits the watch the best in my opinion with the Tire tread second and the Waffle coming in a close third.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

I have mine on an Uncle Seiko Irezumi GL831…


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

I typically don't care for green dials and I really don't want to like the olive drab version Seiko put out. But man, I keep enjoying the pictures you guys post of this version.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

Choc bar strap. 



Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> one watch, two straps....which you do chaps personally prefer.
> View attachment 16639013
> 
> 
> View attachment 16639014


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> one watch, two straps....which you do chaps personally prefer.
> View attachment 16639013
> 
> 
> View attachment 16639014


I prefer the bracelet between the two photos.


----------



## Demaratus (Nov 27, 2015)

Watchout63 said:


> I typically don't care for green dials and I really don't want to like the olive drab version Seiko put out. But man, I keep enjoying the pictures you guys post of this version.


The key is get both The black version looks great on rubber, and the green looks great on the bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

Trying out my 22mm olive Bonetto on the Green Willard. I love it! Very “Seiko” look, and the extra couple of mm, plus the thickness of the strap, kinda give it the look of the newer integrated rubbers that Doxa has for their 300’s.


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> I think out of the three Uncle Seiko straps, the Chocolate bar suits the watch the best in my opinion with the Tire tread second and the Waffle coming in a close third


I'll respectfully submit the Uncle Seiko GL-831 as tied with the chocolate bar for the top spot.


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

I have tried the Uncle Seiko Tropical, Uncle Seiko z199 , Original Rubber and keep going back to the Haveston Parade Series Single pass in Olive Drab. It's fantastic for under $ 30 USD. 








THE OLIVE DRAB NO.7 PARADE STRAP


Based on the iconic 1940s OD#7 field green shade with an ultra fine weave strap and smooth, flexible feel. Designed to complement your Tool Watch in it's more dressier roles.




www.haveston.com


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Note to self….if your thinking of selling a watch, don’t try on a different strap👍🏽


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

" Lookin for Charlie ".....well not really.


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Returning to Duluth after two weeks in the Southwest.


----------



## Dohcpower81 (Jul 21, 2017)

My willard looses about five mins every 10-12 days or less. How are other owner's willards doing? Any service place I can send mine to be regulated better?


----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

Dohcpower81 said:


> My willard looses about five mins every 10-12 days or less. How are other owner's willards doing? Any service place I can send mine to be regulated better?


I’m losing about 20 seconds a day, which I believe is “in spec” for the movement.

I may try to regulate it, but honestly I just reset if I haven’t worn it in a few days. It doesn’t bother me too much.


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Dohcpower81 said:


> My willard looses about five mins every 10-12 days or less. How are other owner's willards doing? Any service place I can send mine to be regulated better?


. +20 spd


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

23e Heure said:


> Mine arrived.
> 
> Would love a black PVD strap, similar to the one on the SLA061J1.
> Any suggestions ?


Is that the SPB257? The minute hand is yellow and doesn’t match the bezel or the seconds hands. They’re all 3 different colors.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

Domhannic said:


> . +20 spd


mine's running at +11 spd so well within manufactures spec....could be better though.


----------



## ominus (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Vjeanne1122 (May 5, 2021)

Does anyone know the case number for a SPB151 or the casebook gasket part number? I opened up the case to regulate it and want to replace the gasket just to be safe.


----------



## seal63 (Nov 14, 2021)

Rammus said:


> View attachment 16667953


Hi.
Beautiful strap!
Where can buy one?
Thanks! ❤


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## capilla1 (Aug 10, 2021)

My first willard. Here it is next to my turtle!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Just another watch nerd.


----------



## Sheriff_Lobo (9 mo ago)

my willard seems to run within 5-10 spd. also, i think US choc bar or the stock rubber is the way to go.


----------



## Pakal (Jun 6, 2016)

admit-to-im said:


> View attachment 16043828
> 
> 
> View attachment 16043829
> ...


Nice combo. Very inspiring....

















Cheers from Rome (without hiking, 39°C today)


----------



## Mountainollie (6 mo ago)

Does anyone know where to buy a OEM SPD151 bracelet for my SPD153 cheaper than on eBay?
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

Mountainollie said:


> Does anyone know where to buy a OEM SPD151 bracelet for my SPD153 cheaper than on eBay?
> Thanks!


I had great luck with a WTB post here…got a response in a few hours and scored an unworn bracelet cheaper than the eBay price.


----------



## Mountainollie (6 mo ago)

Ok I’ll try that! Thanks for the reply


----------



## Mountainollie (6 mo ago)

.


----------



## ominus (Nov 14, 2011)

Willard and Surfboard


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

ominus said:


> Willard and Surfboard
> 
> View attachment 16737623


If I say its safe to surf this beach, Captain, then its safe to surf this beach! I mean, I'm not afraid to surf this place, I'll surf this whole ****ing place!


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

Sheriff_Lobo said:


> my willard seems to run within 5-10 spd. also, i think US choc bar or the stock rubber is the way to go.


I have all the three Uncle Seiko straps available, the Chocolate bar, the Waffle & the Tire tread and to be honest, the Choc bar does it for me every time.


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Out with the dogs on a foggy 4th of July


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Well, I sold my Willard, not thinking I can justify owning BOTH a 62MAS and a Willard, but now I want one again. Maybe I just need both….


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Anyone else flipped one and bought it back? Or am I the only crazy.


----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

Just received an unworn SPB151 bracelet for my SPB153 yesterday...I dig it!


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Lights on, lights off.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## FTMAN (8 mo ago)

deleted


----------



## Rzeles (Jul 21, 2015)

schumway said:


> If I say its safe to surf this beach, Captain, then its safe to surf this beach! I mean, I'm not afraid to surf this place, I'll surf this whole ****ing place!


Wore my Willard all week on vacation fitted with a 20mm Seiko Jubilee. Had to grind down the end links a bit. Not perfect so I’m sure I’m open for some criticism but for $50 I like it. Uncle Seiko has jubilee solid end links for like $25 plus shipping but he doesn’t guarantee they will fit the Seiko. I dislike the stock bracelet. A bit bulky fir me. The jubilee cuts the weight by like 33g.


----------



## Mjj1543 (Jun 2, 2019)

Had mine for a few days now, the blue model 183. My first Seiko, loved the design the moment I saw it, and the vintage look and the size is right for my wrist as well, I haven’t taken it off. I debated over the blue or black for some time, but i only have one other blue dialled watch and lots of black so went with the blue. Pleased I did, I'm not a fan of shiny sunburst type dials but this is the right combination of being matte enough whilst having a sheen to lift it. Got a pair of rubber straps on the way as well.

Just a couple of downsides I’ll point out for prospective buyers; firstly the bracelet sounds quite cheap in my opinion. It’s mainly in the clasp rather than the bracelet itself, it’s rattly and tinny sounding. Secondly, and this isn’t a quality as much as a design issue, the bezel lip is higher than the bezel insert. Presumably this protects the aluminium bezel insert from scratching but the thin raised lip means it’s prone to dinks. I have seen second-hand examples with dinks on the lip and I’ve already caught mine against a door and dinked it as well. Given it's primarily a tool watch i imagine it will show obvious wear over time.

Other than those two points i have no complaints. Timekeeping is good - not measured, but good enough for me not to notice any gaining or losing. Bezel lines up fine, date wheel is centred fine, crown screws out and in fine.

Don’t wish this to sound negative at all because I really like the watch a lot, and I won’t be getting rid of it any time soon. Makes a nice change to wear a different shaped diver from all the Submariner and Seamaster derived cases. And if you hunt about you can now pick them up for well under RRP.


----------



## vendt (Nov 18, 2013)

Purchased my 183 at 30% discount from a local store in NZ love the watch only issues are bezel not lining up and case brush work is probably the worst I've seen, has anyone else had this problem? Not sure if it can be touched up because of the super hard coating Seiko uses.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

Here is mine love the watch getting some good wrist time of late.


----------



## thebluemk2_4711 (Oct 15, 2021)

Has anyone else had an issue with the 151/153 where the second hand seems to get 'stuck' on top of the minute hand when it it in the 15-20 minute segment of the dial, especially if it's not been worn for a few days? I'm finding it a bit peculiar as my Rdunae Willard does the exact same thing at the same section of the dial.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Mjj1543 (Jun 2, 2019)

Nope, but after reading one of the earlier posts in this thread I noticed my watch hands were also misaligned. Very apparent at 0600 or 1800 when the hands should be in a perfect line. The hour hand is perfectly lined up with the hour markers when the minute hand is about 4 minutes past the hour. Immensely frustrating and something I can’t unnotice so it’s going to Seiko’s UK Service centre tomorrow under warranty. I own over 30 wristwatches from modern Tudors and Omegas to vintage military pieces and cheaper divers yet this is the first time ive ever had a watch with misaligned hands and the first time I’ve ever had to call on a warranty.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Mjj1543 said:


> Nope, but after reading one of the earlier posts in this thread I noticed my watch hands were also misaligned. Very apparent at 0600 or 1800 when the hands should be in a perfect line. The hour hand is perfectly lined up with the hour markers when the minute hand is about 4 minutes past the hour. Immensely frustrating and something I can’t unnotice so it’s going to Seiko’s UK Service centre tomorrow under warranty. I own over 30 wristwatches from modern Tudors and Omegas to vintage military pieces and cheaper divers yet this is the first time ive ever had a watch with misaligned hands and the first time I’ve ever had to call on a warranty.


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Holliday 🏖


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

I finally broke down and took my 153 to the local watch guy for regulation- it was losing about 20 second a day no matter how I stored the watch (dial up, down, etc) and it was driving me crazy! 

Hope to get it back soon as I freakin' love the thing!

I may have to grab a chocolate bar strap from Uncle Seiko to celebrate it's return.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Domhannic said:


> Snow today yesterday rain. We call this early spring.
> View attachment 16565802
> 
> View attachment 16565801


Off topic but what a great shot of your dog. Perfectly framed against a real neutral background, with the splash of colour from his tongue centering the image. Nice. Deserves to be framed!


----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

Just got my 153 back and regulated to +7/-3 in all positions. Way better than the -20 I was seeing before! I have an Uncle Seiko chocolate bar strap on it's way to complete the makeover.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

[email protected] C said:


> Just got my 153 back and regulated to +7/-3 in all positions. Way better than the -20 I was seeing before! I have an Uncle Seiko chocolate bar strap on it's way to complete the makeover.
> 
> View attachment 16790818


I had to do that with a previous 151. It was a mild annoyance but not expensive and improved my enjoyment a whole lot. I flipped that one but regretted it and bought a new one that is running about 10-15 fast a day and I’m gonna leave it alone.

haters can hate but I love my Willard / seikos so call me a fanboy or whatever you want


----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

msig81 said:


> I had to do that with a previous 151. It was a mild annoyance but not expensive and improved my enjoyment a whole lot. I flipped that one but regretted it and bought a new one that is running about 10-15 fast a day and I’m gonna leave it alone.
> 
> haters can hate but I love my Willard / seikos so call me a fanboy or whatever you want


Agreed- I love the watch for the look and historical relevance but the -20 Spd was driving me nuts. Now I can really enjoy it!


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

[email protected] C said:


> Agreed- I love the watch for the look and historical relevance but the -20 Spd was driving me nuts. Now I can really enjoy it!


Yep it’s perfect now!


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

[email protected] C said:


> Just got my 153 back and regulated to +7/-3 in all positions. Way better than the -20 I was seeing before! I have an Uncle Seiko chocolate bar strap on it's way to complete the makeover.
> 
> View attachment 16790818


Can’t wait to see it on the Uncle Seiko strap!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

A bevy of bracelets.


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

uvalaw2005 said:


> A bevy of bracelets.
> View attachment 16792989
> 
> View attachment 16792992
> ...


Nice! Assuming those are all Uncle Seiko? How is the Beads of Rice thickness/weight compared to the OEM bracelet?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Reidceeding said:


> Nice! Assuming those are all Uncle Seiko? How is the Beads of Rice thickness/weight compared to the OEM bracelet?


Indeed they are. Here are the weight comparisons as sized for my ~7" wrist:

OEM bracelet - 168g
US BOR - 158g
US Jubilee - 145g
US 1450 - 143g
Isofrane - 119g
OEM rubber - 111g
NATO - 97g


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Indeed they are. Here are the weight comparisons as sized for my ~7" wrist:
> 
> OEM bracelet - 168g
> US BOR - 158g
> ...


I think he makes a z199 too. So which is your favorite?!
For me think it looks best on rubber but the president looks great too….


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

msig81 said:


> I think he makes a z199 too. So which is your favorite?!
> For me think it looks best on rubber but the president looks great too….


He does and I owned it briefly but forgot to weigh it before selling it. Given the taper it's probably the lightest, but it was a bit too similar to the other jubilee for me to justify keeping both.

I go back and forth between the BOR and president as my favorite. I like the old school diver look of the BOR, while the president is nicely subdued and versatile.


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

The original and the young pretender. Love the green dial running 7 seconds fast a day.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

archaeobeat said:


> View attachment 16793623
> 
> The original and the young pretender. Love the green dial running 7 seconds fast a day.


God how I wish they would have given us that framed date window…..


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

archaeobeat said:


> Here is mine love the watch getting some good wrist time of late.
> View attachment 16779613
> 
> View attachment 16779612


This watch face changes with every light variation. Cool!


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

starwasp said:


> Off topic but what a great shot of your dog. Perfectly framed against a real neutral background, with the splash of colour from his tongue centering the image. Nice. Deserves to be framed!


Thanks so much from UrsiDog, a true companion.


----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

153 on the Uncle Seiko chocolate bar strap today:


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

[email protected] C said:


> 153 on the Uncle Seiko chocolate bar strap today:
> View attachment 16795682


Just bought that strap I love it.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Zuludiver waffle is great too. And they sell quick-release spring bars with fatter seiko diver tip diameter.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

msig81 said:


> Zuludiver waffle is great too. And they sell quick-release spring bars with fatter seiko diver tip diameter.
> View attachment 16803467
> View attachment 16803468
> View attachment 16803469


I love this strap, but am looking for a chocolate brown version: any ideas?


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Anyone on here have any experience with the Uncle Seiko bracelets for the SPB151 (particularly the jubilee, but other feedback welcome). I'm sure there's lot's buried in here, and I generally keep up with this form, but haven't seen a lot (outside of a few pics). 

Thinking of pulling the trigger, and would love to hear any pros and cons.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

The Willard is very good. That is all.


----------



## jarobro (Jan 20, 2014)

Reidceeding said:


> Anyone on here have any experience with the Uncle Seiko bracelets for the SPB151 (particularly the jubilee, but other feedback welcome). I'm sure there's lot's buried in here, and I generally keep up with this form, but haven't seen a lot (outside of a few pics).
> 
> Thinking of pulling the trigger, and would love to hear any pros and cons.


I have an us beads of rice bracelet that is great!


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## ominus (Nov 14, 2011)

@Rammus Nice Pictures


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

Seiko and it's homage, both on the chocolate bar rubber strap....


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

151 with the Seishu. Like it or not, but this strap is very classy and comfortable to wear


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Anyone know where to buy a Seichu strap on its own?


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

sh3l8y said:


> Anyone know where to buy a Seichu strap on its own?


You can now buy the Seichu straps direct from Seiko's service centre.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## 23e Heure (Apr 20, 2014)

23e Heure said:


> I have the black one, I’m loving it, has been on my wrist every day since it arrived.
> 
> I’m looking for recommendations for black PVD or DLC steel straps for it…
> Can anyone help me?
> ...


Hi All.

A quick bump to see if anyone can give any recommendations for a black PVD or DLC steel bracelet for my Willard.

Loving the watch, although some days it’s gaining 30secs, and others staying spot on!

Thanks


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

The Willard is having a bit of hard time fighting the Pelagos FXD for wrist time but today I put an old tropic strap on it and gave it some well deserved attention. Still a great watch and probably my most comfortable one to wear:


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

23e Heure said:


> Hi All.
> 
> A quick bump to see if anyone can give any recommendations for a black PVD or DLC steel bracelet for my Willard.
> 
> ...


I picked up this a while ago and I love it - 20mm or 22mm Super Engineer II Watch Band Straight End, 316L Stainless Steel Diamond-like Carbon (DLC coating) V-Clasp


----------



## 23e Heure (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion.
That’s a straight end bracelet, right?
Does that suit the Willard?
Got any pics?


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

23e Heure said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> That’s a straight end bracelet, right?
> Does that suit the Willard?
> Got any pics?


If this particular style isn’t your taste see what other DLC bracelets Strapcode has. I was pleasantly surprised at the quality. Here’s an album -


http://imgur.com/a/CD2yRCg


----------



## 23e Heure (Apr 20, 2014)

Great, thanks for the pointer.
20mm?


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Sn


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Just ordered the green dial Willard from Gnomon for only $720 shipped thanks to a current sale + 10% off for early Black Friday. Had my eye on them for a while, got a nice end of the year bonus yesterday, so I treated myself haha. Hopefully it makes it here by Thanksgiving!


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Still lovin mine. An SPB143 came and went but to me the Willard is the bees knees….


----------



## Dino2018 (Sep 6, 2019)

dgaddis said:


> Just ordered the green dial Willard from Gnomon for only $720 shipped thanks to a current sale + 10% off for early Black Friday. Had my eye on them for a while, got a nice end of the year bonus yesterday, so I treated myself haha. Hopefully it makes it here by Thanksgiving!


Hello! I just saw the SBC151 price in Gnomos and they looks very competitive. Have you ever ordered before from them? I'm based in the EU, do you know if I have to pay taxes? Sorry for the offtopic questions. TY


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Dino2018 said:


> Hello! I just saw the SBC151 price in Gnomos and they looks very competitive. Have you ever ordered before from them? I'm based in the EU, do you know if I have to pay taxes? Sorry for the offtopic questions. TY


I'm in the US so I have no idea if you have to pay any import taxes. They're based in Singapore FWIW. This is my first purchase from them. Took a few days to ship, but it's on the way now. I had it shipped to my work, and DHL has tried to deliver it every day this week but they get here several hours after the office is closed so no one is here to sign for it, hopefully they show up before closing time today!


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

Loving the Willard action chaps, not had mine off the bracelet (only briefly) since I've had it but seeing all these alternative strap choices, I'm thinking I may put it back on the Uncle Seiko straps and give it some more wrist time.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Mine came in last week, had it on wrist ever since. I've got a green Erika's strap coming in for it that will be it's primary strap, but this grey one will do for now. Serial number tells me it was made in Oct 2020 so it's been sitting on a shelf for a while and there's no lume plot outside the date window (a plus IMO). Bezel alignment is just a tick off...may or may not try and fix that (can't see it in these pics obviously).


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Just wanted to add - mine, so far before really getting worn in, the movement is running about 1.5 seconds fast per day when worn 24/7. I'll take that all day!


----------



## capilla1 (Aug 10, 2021)

Anyone else with the factory braclet have these gaps in the end lugs? It's not bad but I have tons of cheap seiko watches and this is probably the worst out of all of them.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

dgaddis said:


> Just wanted to add - mine, so far before really getting worn in, the movement is running about 1.5 seconds fast per day when worn 24/7. I'll take that all day!


That's way better than mine, the best i've had has been +7spd....


----------



## hzanic (2 mo ago)




----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Green Willard + green Erika's = perfect pairing. I got the 'original' Erika's with no center line and color matched stitching - aka it's 100% green. Works so great with the green dial and bezel insert.


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Fresh blue snow


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

capilla1 said:


> Anyone else with the factory braclet have these gaps in the end lugs? It's not bad but I have tons of cheap seiko watches and this is probably the worst out of all of them.
> View attachment 17084172
> 
> View attachment 17084170


Poor end link fitment just comes with the territory these days.

Are you using the Seiko fat spring bars? If you use spring bars that are too thin the wiggle room will increase.


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

Finally pulled the trigger on the Uncle Seiko jubilee for my Willard. I've been wanting a better bracelet version for a while, but was hesitant because of the slight difference in colour between the metals (OCD watch guy here). 

Glad I did! 

I'm a sucker for Seiko's old jangly jubilee's, and I think this one works great on the Willard. I think it will still spends lots of time on the Tropic, but I like having the option of a bracelet that is not as chunky as the OG. 

Installation was a b*tch though. I think my end links might have been slightly off or something, so I couldn't for the life of me make it fit. I finally bent the spring bars slightly and it worked no problem. No biggie - I've got no shortage of spring bars kicking around. 

As for the colour difference. I really can't even tell. I think it's because a jubilee is quite busy anyways, with the mix of brushing and polishing, and so is the Willard as it transitions from the top to the side. I think the Z199 would be more obvious maybe, because the end link is just plain. I had a Strapcode Super O for the SPB147 once, and I thought the colour difference was pretty obvious on that (though still not all that bad).

Anyways, if you've been on the fence about this, I would say just go for it. I think you'll be happy.


----------



## hzanic (2 mo ago)

Reidceeding said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on the Uncle Seiko jubilee for my Willard. I've been wanting a better bracelet version for a while, but was hesitant because of the slight difference in colour between the metals (OCD watch guy here).
> 
> Glad I did!
> 
> ...


looks much better that on oem, Im thiking of getting one myself soon.

How is the clasp compared to the oem? are the endlinks full or hollow?


----------



## Reidceeding (Feb 5, 2021)

hzanic said:


> looks much better that on oem, Im thiking of getting one myself soon.
> 
> How is the clasp compared to the oem? are the endlinks full or hollow?


Solid end links. Clasp is pretty good as well. Basic flip closure, but milled clasp. Feels sturdy. And, about a third the size of the OEM clasp, which is the real win here.


----------



## capilla1 (Aug 10, 2021)

sopapillas said:


> Poor end link fitment just comes with the territory these days.
> 
> Are you using the Seiko fat spring bars? If you use spring bars that are too thin the wiggle room will increase.


That's exactly how it arrived. Are there bigger spring bars i can buy to correct this? Do you think its the case or the bracelet? I don't want to drop 100 on a strapcode bracelet if its the case that's off.


----------



## PaceofLife (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi all, 

New Willard X SPB153 owner here and wow, I love this watch! (See below pic in front of fire mid-date change.) 

I've been looking at buying a Seiko for a few months, fell in love with the Willard heritage, and finally landed on the green one. (There was a lot of indecision between the Black 151 and Green). Bought the 153 JDM version from Gnomon a few weeks back but due to the hectic holidays, have not worn it until now. 

I'm totally in love with this watch but there's only one issue: I've discovered that that it's running about -24 seconds per day when worn and fully wound. I've reached out to Anders at Gnomon and am waiting to hear back. Any other advice on how to handle this?

I realize I probably was just unlucky and got an out-of-spec movement but it doesn't give me much confidence on the 6R35 and any future Seiko purchases.

I'm also wondering about people's experiences with magnetization as Seiko does say magnetization could cause a watch to wear slow as well as fast. Have a de-magnetizer on the way to see if this makes a difference.

Any advice from fellow Willard X owners is much appreciated. I figure this is THE community to ask for advice, as well as to share my pride on my new green machine. 

Thanks and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## hzanic (2 mo ago)




----------



## capilla1 (Aug 10, 2021)

PaceofLife said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New Willard X SPB153 owner here and wow, I love this watch! (See below pic in front of fire mid-date change.)
> 
> ...


Try laying the watch face down when you are not wearing it and see if that helps. I have the glacier Willard and it was running fast until I started doing that. Good luck!


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Digging the Strapcode seatbelt clasp on the mesh:


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)

capilla1 said:


> That's exactly how it arrived. Are there bigger spring bars i can buy to correct this? Do you think its the case or the bracelet? I don't want to drop 100 on a strapcode bracelet if its the case that's off.


Is it side to side play or front to back? I see a gap in the side of the end link that's probably what you are talking about. New spring bars won't help with side to side play, but may help with front to back play. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

Has anyone tried to fit the bracelet from an SLA049/51 to an SPB Willard?


----------



## Downloaded (1 mo ago)

Just picked this up, intending to use it as my go-to dive watch.

One thing that really drew me to the watch while researching was the 3D raised effect of the lume on the indices. However, in-person I’ve noticed that the lume printing on the indices doesn’t cover the whole white section of the index surface underneath.

This, combined with the color mismatch between the yellow-tinted lume and pure white index surface, has been my main disappointment with the watch so far. It makes the previously intriguing indices seem less well-executed than expected.

Can anyone comment on whether my disappointment is justified? Or is this to be expected for watches in this price range?

Thanks!

Edit: Also just learned that the indices are stamped rather than applied. The effect is impressive but again I’m a little disappointed by what you get for the money.

That being said, I have been enjoying wearing the watch regardless.


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Mine has just arrived and my first impressions are....it's tiny!😲


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Good morning Willard owners. I just received my first Willard SBDC111 green and very happy with it. I like the black rubber strap it came on but later put it on my green khaki nato strap which wears and looks amazing. Wearing for the second day and only running 6 seconds slow.
Have an amazing blessed day!


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

PaceofLife said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New Willard X SPB153 owner here and wow, I love this watch! (See below pic in front of fire mid-date change.)
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting this piece. I just picked one up myself and what an amazing watch! Mine is running -6 seconds per day after wearing it for two days so far. Keeping my fingers crossed 🤞.


----------



## Domhannic (Oct 23, 2020)

Here again


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------

